# Anyone else starting IVF October/November 2015?



## KatO79

Hello,

So for those of you who don't know me: I'm 36 years old and my DH is turning 38 at the end of this month. I'm a housewife and DH is a Chemical Engineer. We've been TTC for 1 year and a little over 9 months, have tried just about everything (Preseed, Softcups, Conceive Plus, FertileCM pills, green tea, grapefruit juice ect) and have had 6 IUIs, all with injectables (Puregon) that all failed :( So due to the Danish system and the free tries you get here (BTW we pay 45% taxes on paychecks and 25% tax on groceries ect so we're sorta paying in a way), we can first start IVF at the local hospital around October since our 1st meeting with them is September 29th and we can first start after this meeting. We get 3 "free" IVF tries although frozen embies don't count, nor do any tries with 0 follies fertilized. Until we can start, we'll be NTNP and I don't think I'll even bother keeping track of O since it has never worked for us anyway and just BD when we want and have fun.

So anyone else planning on starting IVF around the same time and preferably TTC #1? I'd love to find some buddies to share with, especially since my family, DH's family and our friends don't understand our journey and only tell us we need to "just relax and it'll happen":dohh: I even have one of DH's friends' girlfriend that insists I mustn't be Oing contrary to reality.

So anyone want to be IVF buddies and starting October/November 2015?


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi there

I am planning on doing a FET in November but this will be for baby number two. 

Just wanted to share that it took us five ivf and one FET to have our daughter so we are hoping for a miracle with our one any only embyro in the freezer. 

In our ivf journey we only ever had six embryos in total. Four obviously didn't work so our chances are really low. I am 35 and gave DOR.

Really hope we get lucky again because don't know if I could do another IVF. 

Have you had any test done ? Like amh etc? 

Will love to share your journey. I am sure others will join closer to the time.


----------



## KatO79

Hi Unlucky41:flower:

Wow 5 IVF, that's a lot. I only get 3 "free" tries here so we'll see if we want to pay for extra chances if none of them pan out. How old where you at the time? I hope you won't need to do another IVF but I have heard that FET has a slightly higher success rate than IVF so here's hoping that's the case for you.

I had all my CD3 hormones checked back in October I think and the RE told us they were all normal for my age (AMH, FSH, estrogen, ect.) but didn't give us any numbers:shrug: Also had a HSG done in November and both tubes were open BTW. So she diagnosed us with "unexplained infertility". She seemed otherwise very positive about our chances for a BFP with IUI back in November when we met her the first time but that didn't work out obviously:nope: So here's hoping that whatever's the problem with me, IVF will bypass it and give me a baby.


----------



## Unlucky41

I was 32 when we did our first IVF. We only got five eggs all immature however two matured later. None fertilized hence that round ended in tears.
Our main problem was stage three endometriosis which wasn't found until after three rounds. 

It sounds like you have a very positive case and to be honest most cases three rounds is sufficient. Wish you the very best. What I hated the most was the wait. 

You and hubby should take a holiday if possible. 

How come you have to wait so long?


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> I was 32 when we did our first IVF. We only got five eggs all immature however two matured later. None fertilized hence that round ended in tears.
> Our main problem was stage three endometriosis which wasn't found until after three rounds.
> 
> It sounds like you have a very positive case and to be honest most cases three rounds is sufficient. Wish you the very best. What I hated the most was the wait.
> 
> You and hubby should take a holiday if possible.
> 
> How come you have to wait so long?


Ah I see. Yeah I heard endo makes things more difficult. Don't know if I have it but the RE didn't have any suspicions about it so I haven't been checked out for it.

Thanks:flower: The Danish system is a bit different: First you have to have tried for at least 12 months on your own before you can get a referral, no matter your age. After that, you get to do your 6 free IUI tries at a private clinic. The problem was since I was first finished getting tested in end November and got AF almost mid-December, they couldn't start me before January. Then I also had a forced break between IUI #4 and #5 because of a cyst. Here in Denmark, you can only get the 3 free IVF tries at a public hospital since it's cheaper for the state so we were referred after my 3rd IUI failed because it takes 3-6 months to get an appointment and since the fertility clinic at the hospital is on vacation the most of July, we could first get the appointment end of September.

DH and I are looking into getting away. The problem is now he starts his new job August 1st and we have a wedding to go to July 24th (a close friend of ours) so we can first get away after that. We also have to find someone to take care of our cat but we're going to see if my MIL & FIL can and just have a cat sitter come to their house the 2-3 days they're away. Going to ask them tomorrow if they'd be comfortable with a stranger coming to their house those days. We're not much for putting her in a cattery because she was physically abused the first year of her life before we got her so she's pretty wary of strangers and isn't the most outgoing cat :(


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh you poor thing! They expect you to endure six iui. With my scenario I have DOR low amh hence they wanted to see why so I had a key hole surgery done. Basically the endo kills all my eggs faster hence could be an explanation of my low egg count for my age. 

Since you have normal amh I am guessing you should be fine. I think the first ivf round is quite exciting as it gives you hope and you know what is happening. Really hope you are one of the lucky ones and get a BFP first time!

Where you thinking of going? 

Poor cat hopefully your inlaws can look after her/him. 

Are you taking any vitamins?


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey, can I join you? We are looking to start our process at the end of November. We have had three failed iuis, dh has severely low sperm count. He has tried many things to help it, clomid for 6 months, supplements, and varicocele repair. I have "weak ovulation " but responded extremely well to letrozole. We have waited a long time before deciding on ivf because of the money. Our re told us that she thinks that we have really high chances since I have no real issues, especially if we do icsi. We have come to an idea to help out a little. We already have almost everything we need as far as baby items go, so we will not have a baby shower after I'm expecting. Instead we will have a help us have a baby shower. I will have all of our family and friends donate whatever amount they would spend on a gift to our ivf. And whatever is left we will take out a loan. I'm super excited!


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Oh you poor thing! They expect you to endure six iui. With my scenario I have DOR low amh hence they wanted to see why so I had a key hole surgery done. Basically the endo kills all my eggs faster hence could be an explanation of my low egg count for my age.
> 
> Since you have normal amh I am guessing you should be fine. I think the first ivf round is quite exciting as it gives you hope and you know what is happening. Really hope you are one of the lucky ones and get a BFP first time!
> 
> Where you thinking of going?
> 
> Poor cat hopefully your inlaws can look after her/him.
> 
> Are you taking any vitamins?


Yep, I think it was to be sure that IUI won't work for us and that we really do need IVF. Since the state is paying, they want to be sure before paying the extra cost of IVF. Although I don't know why when taxes here are so insanely high that DH has pretty much paid for it. But I admit I find it more annoying that they don't refer people to IVF right before the 1st IUI if the waiting time is closer to 6-7 months (which it is at the moment) so people don't have any forced breaks, especially if they're 35 or over. 

Ah I see, I never knew endo did that although I did know it can make getting pregnant more difficult. So it creates DOR? Here's hoping that your FET works! Any particular reason you're waiting until November?

We've been throwing different ideas around but mostly it's been maybe Rome or Toscana since I've never been and DH would like to go again since it's been so many years since he was last those places. We just need to see if we can find an experienced cat sitter that can take care of our cat those few days his parents aren't home which will be tough. Our cat was abused the 1st year of her life so she's a bit of a special case. She was clearly physically abused as she'd shy away from our hands the first few months when we'd reach down to pet her :( The difficult thing is she'll sometimes still nip you when you're petting her or when you walk away after petting her so we need to find an experienced cat person that understands this. I think she gets easily overstimulated when being petted because she isn't use to it from an early age.

As for vitamins I've been taking them since 2-3 months before I stopped BCP in end-September 2013 although I've recently switched to a stronger brand (contains more of some of the vitamins) hoping it'll help things as well.

Thanks for the that, I hope so too! Would be great to not have to listen to my in-laws' advice anymore. I have in-laws that are so totally clueless, that they still are telling me "just relax and it'll happen" despite my attempts to educate them on "unexplained infertility" which they see as meaning "nothing is wrong with you at all so it MUST be you not relaxing":dohh::dohh:




froggyfrog said:


> Hey, can I join you? We are looking to start our process at the end of November. We have had three failed iuis, dh has severely low sperm count. He has tried many things to help it, clomid for 6 months, supplements, and varicocele repair. I have "weak ovulation " but responded extremely well to letrozole. We have waited a long time before deciding on ivf because of the money. Our re told us that she thinks that we have really high chances since I have no real issues, especially if we do icsi. We have come to an idea to help out a little. We already have almost everything we need as far as baby items go, so we will not have a baby shower after I'm expecting. Instead we will have a help us have a baby shower. I will have all of our family and friends donate whatever amount they would spend on a gift to our ivf. And whatever is left we will take out a loan. I'm super excited!


Welcome froggyfrog:flower:

So sorry to hear your having these problems and that your IUIs failed as well :( Yeah IVF is pretty expensive so can understand you needed to consider it for a while. That sounds like such a wonderful idea with the "help us have a baby" shower:thumbup: I hope you raise enough money for the IVF with it and that it works for you 1st time.


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat I agree that the state doesn't want to waste money but the doctor should recommend the best treatment based on circumstances. I guess it is easier to implement a one policy for all eh? 

In Australia we take one year off maternity leave. I am due back in early August. I just want to give myself some time to adjust back to three days work before trying again. 

The emotions of every cycle is very hard to bare for me knowing my condition. I don't have the liberty of waiting too long either especially if this embryo doesn't work. You know the frustrating thing is to stop endometriosis from spreading I am on the pill so all surprise pregnancies either Hehe

Rome or toscana sounds great ! How long are you able to go for? 

Hmm hope you find a good cat sitter one less worry. 

Hmm how annoying I hate when people tell you to relax or just go on another honey moon it will happen. It just shows that so many people are so ignorant about infertility. 

My best friend goes you should try naturally for your second one. I am 39 and I was able to do it. She only gets her period once every three months. Well I am happy for her I realised she didn't listen to any of my stories. They are hopeful they can get pregnant again with a girl this time. Some people are so lucky hehe


----------



## Unlucky41

Froggy

My RE always tells me it would be easier if it wasn't the egg issue butthe sperm. You have a great chance with IV and you are very young. 

Where you are you don't get any government or health insurance help? I think that is a great idea about her baby shower idea. 

When you meeting your RE to discuss your cycle?


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Kat I agree that the state doesn't want to waste money but the doctor should recommend the best treatment based on circumstances. I guess it is easier to implement a one policy for all eh?
> 
> In Australia we take one year off maternity leave. I am due back in early August. I just want to give myself some time to adjust back to three days work before trying again.
> 
> The emotions of every cycle is very hard to bare for me knowing my condition. I don't have the liberty of waiting too long either especially if this embryo doesn't work. You know the frustrating thing is to stop endometriosis from spreading I am on the pill so all surprise pregnancies either Hehe
> 
> Rome or toscana sounds great ! How long are you able to go for?
> 
> Hmm hope you find a good cat sitter one less worry.
> 
> Hmm how annoying I hate when people tell you to relax or just go on another honey moon it will happen. It just shows that so many people are so ignorant about infertility.
> 
> My best friend goes you should try naturally for your second one. I am 39 and I was able to do it. She only gets her period once every three months. Well I am happy for her I realised she didn't listen to any of my stories. They are hopeful they can get pregnant again with a girl this time. Some people are so lucky hehe


I think she felt we were a good candidate for IUI based on the fact both tubes are open plus my hormones were fine so she really thought IUI would work for us I think. If both tubes had been messed up, she would've immediately referred us to IVF but otherwise, I think they always try IUI first.

Ah I see, that makes sense:flower: Oh wow, can you get pregnant that quickly after coming back from maternity leave? I know in Denmark that most companies would be peeved about that. There's definitely a not talked about rule that you can't get pregnant until after 1 year of starting a new job and even then, I've heard about people getting fired for getting pregnant. Read about this one woman that had worked at the company she was at for 3½-4 years before getting pregnant and her collegues and boss got mad. Two months after coming back from maternity leave, they fired her for all kinds of reasons but she said she knew it was because she had gotten pregnant. Most companies aren't too family friendly in that respect and I think it was part of the reason I had huge issues finding a job: they didn't want me getting pregnant a few months later:nope: Gee, I wonder why so many women are having babies later in life and not having as many as they did 20-30 years ago? But it's great Australia is so family friendly and it's ok to get pregnant that quickly after maternity leave. 

Wow so the pill can do that? But what about when you go through the FET, I assume you'll be able to stop taking BCPs for that? 

We can only get away for 1 week as we'd already said yes to going to a mutual friend's wedding the 24th of July (his bachelor party is this Saturday and DH will be going to that) and DH starts his new job the first Monday of August. But we might not be able to go now as the cat sitter we contacted can't the last day before his parents come home from their trip so our cat would be starved that day and without any human contact which would be a pity:nope: So we're about to give up and just not get away this summer. If we do get pregnant in October, we most likely won't be getting away next summer either so it kinda stinks that his parents are away those few days, especially when they're going on a 2 week summer vacation before that little trip.

Yup, his parents are totally clueless. I almost got into an argument with them a few weeks ago because they had asked us about if we need to do IVF, when will we start. Then they started saying the whole relax mantra plus "think positive" because "there's nothing wrong with [us]":dohh: My explanations fell on deaf ears and they had an explanaition for everything I told them e.g. that if it's all about relaxing and positive thinking, then why didn't I get pregnant during the first 6 months? Their response? We were obviously not relaxed enough even they don't know anything about that:dohh: I just gave up, they don't realize what it's like and refuse to understand "unexplained infertility" as anything other than nothing is wrong. So we have no support here:nope: My narcissistic mother just rubs it in my face how easily she had her 6 kids (she regrets all of us BTW) and my narcissistic brother won't talk to me about it (and on the one occasion he did it wasn't in a kind way) even though him and his wife went through numerous IVFs to have their daughter (his wife was 41 when they started TTCing). He basically isn't talking to me at this point because he thinks I'm being too sensitive and overreacting and should just relax and take a cruise:wacko: So I only have the ladies here on BnB to talk to about and find support.

Yeah some people have it so much easier than others getting their BFP. Wish I was one of them:winkwink: I hope it does work out for your friend though, infertility truely stinks and I wouldn't wish it on anybody:nope: Hopefully they wouldn't be too upset if they had a boy though? But I guess if you don't have too hard a time conceiving, you can be a bit picky where I at this point will be super happy and grateful for whatever we end up getting:shrug:


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi again,

Hmm I think everywhere is bad for returning mums. My role was restructured hence they had to find me another role. I only wanted part time so they got me a job share role with another lady returning replacing someone who is going on maternity leave. I am reporting to someone who is more junior than me. How bad is that eh? So since my role is only for one year it makes sense to try again asap esp with DOR.

You really think your mum resents you kids? Why You think that? Does she help your brother baby sit? 

Why did your sil start so late? Career or did they met late? I feel so sorry for my friends who wants kids but still haven't found the right person yet. 

My friend would probably love another boy. She is turning 40 this year so earliest she can have another baby is next year when she will be 41. It is extremely hard to try when you have a baby and your period comes once every three months. But with her luck she probably get pregnant easily. She is married to a man who can afford for her to stay at home. 

But to be honest the harder it takes to get ours babies the more we treasure them!


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Hmm I think everywhere is bad for returning mums. My role was restructured hence they had to find me another role. I only wanted part time so they got me a job share role with another lady returning replacing someone who is going on maternity leave. I am reporting to someone who is more junior than me. How bad is that eh? So since my role is only for one year it makes sense to try again asap esp with DOR.
> 
> You really think your mum resents you kids? Why You think that? Does she help your brother baby sit?
> 
> Why did your sil start so late? Career or did they met late? I feel so sorry for my friends who wants kids but still haven't found the right person yet.
> 
> My friend would probably love another boy. She is turning 40 this year so earliest she can have another baby is next year when she will be 41. It is extremely hard to try when you have a baby and your period comes once every three months. But with her luck she probably get pregnant easily. She is married to a man who can afford for her to stay at home.
> 
> But to be honest the harder it takes to get ours babies the more we treasure them!


Your probably right. I just feel like here it's hard to even get a job when you're in the "fertile age" and newly educated since employers fear you will announce a pregnancy a few months later. Doesn't help I've heard about women getting fired for getting pregnant and this one woman that was having huge issues finding work because she had a Llttle child at home and employers didn't think she'd work as hard as someone without a child.

She has told me numerous times that she regrets having us. In her estimation, kids are not worth the effort, she has said this as well. She was even pressuring me not to have kids because she said it would be the biggest mistake of my life. She has also verbally and emotionally abused me for years and continues to do so. I'm not allowed to have a differing opinion or set boundaries, it leads to her raging no matter how politely I say things. I'm actually about 100% sure she has Narcissistic Personality Disorder. I have so many stories about how nasty she's been to me but that'd take too long. I will mention though that she's called me selfish numerous times for no reason and even told me I have no heart with a huge smile on her lips. She's never apologised for anything in her life. 

As for my brother (who I think has the same mental illness, perhaps to a slightly lesser degree though), they started having kids because they met each other late in life. I didn't even know they'd been through numerous IVF until fairly recently as they'd kept it a secret from everyone and don't want their daughter to know. He lives in the US and isn't on speaking terms with our mother because she hates his wife and has verbally attacked her on numerous occasions. She doesn't feel his wife is attractive or smart enough to be married to him and has invented and exaggerated stories she tells people to make her sound 10X worse than she is. My brother tried giving her one last chance last year and she did nothing but defend her behavior (in her estimation, she's never wrong, and I mean *never*) and my brother decided his daughter shouldn't be exposed to her toxic behaviour anymore. My brother has issues with me setting boundaries as well. I tried politely telling him once to not come with personal attacks during a debate (where he was telling me to just relax and I'd get pregnant despite him having gone through assisted conception) where he told me I was childish for not wanting to continue the discussion (even though I explained it was because it was emotionally too hard for me and also he wasn't listening to anything I had to say and rejecting all my counterarguments in a condescending manner) and didn't hear from him for months on end. He still doesn't really talk to me as he doesn't understand why I'm finding this journey so emotionally hard:nope:

Yep, that's true :) Hopefully it'll happen for both of us before the end of the year:happydance:


----------



## froggyfrog

Hey guys, I'm in the u s. Only a handful of states have ivf coverage so we are stuck with the whole bill. We have a program called resolve that are constantly trying to change the laws to make it mandatory to cover it. Unfortunately it's still considered "elective". People just aren't educated on infertility here. Birth control on the other hand can be free. Family planning is not just prevention, and that's what I'm hoping people realize one day.


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat sorry to hurt about your mother being like that. I guess if she has a mental problem it is hard to argue with her. You have four other brothers and sisters are you close to them?

Hmm it sounds like your brother has issues as well. Does his wife sense any issues or he is different to her? 

I get very angry when women get treated so badly at work when they need us for the next generation and to give the economy going. Without women getting pregnant who are going to support the aging population? 

Are you close to your inlaws? Your husband have siblings he is close to? 

I am really close to my sister but when it comes to infertility and she isn't going through the same thing it is hard for her to relate. She fell pregnant two months before me naturally no problems at all. I couldn't talk to her. She probably want a second one now too but haven't been able to wean her daughter off the breast. I too find more support on this board. 

Froggy,

That is so bad I assumed US covers for the first three IVF. I hope you get your bfp first try. If you are paying for your ivf is there any reason why you have to wait till Nov?


----------



## KatO79

froggyfrog said:


> Hey guys, I'm in the u s. Only a handful of states have ivf coverage so we are stuck with the whole bill. We have a program called resolve that are constantly trying to change the laws to make it mandatory to cover it. Unfortunately it's still considered "elective". People just aren't educated on infertility here. Birth control on the other hand can be free. Family planning is not just prevention, and that's what I'm hoping people realize one day.

Awww too bad froggy, it stinks that you guys have to pay for it and not get a few free tries at least. I hope Resolve manages to do something about it one day. I'm lucky that this country sees infertility as a disease hence why you get 6 free IUIs and 3 free IVF tries. 




Unlucky41 said:


> Kat sorry to hurt about your mother being like that. I guess if she has a mental problem it is hard to argue with her. You have four other brothers and sisters are you close to them?
> 
> Hmm it sounds like your brother has issues as well. Does his wife sense any issues or he is different to her?
> 
> I get very angry when women get treated so badly at work when they need us for the next generation and to give the economy going. Without women getting pregnant who are going to support the aging population?
> 
> Are you close to your inlaws? Your husband have siblings he is close to?
> 
> I am really close to my sister but when it comes to infertility and she isn't going through the same thing it is hard for her to relate. She fell pregnant two months before me naturally no problems at all. I couldn't talk to her. She probably want a second one now too but haven't been able to wean her daughter off the breast. I too find more support on this board.


All my siblings are older than me and we all have different fathers so none of us were raised together.

One brother died in the mid-90s of AIDS (he was BTW gay and got it from his boyfriend). 

One brother we don't know where he is as our mother always said his father was a nut job so no one has tried contacting him (I only know his first name). 

The brother that I'm "closest" to is the one I talk most about and he's about 20 years older than me. He actually lived with my parents and me for many years. As you can see, he has the narcissistic tendencies. I remeber him being rough with me on one occasion when I was playing and another time he threatened to smack me because I was crying about my homework he was helping me with and it was like 9-10 PM and not done since he was trying to understand it. This brother also made drama before my wedding by being insulted that I mentioned it was a pity he couldn't stay in Denmark longer as he'd never met my husband in the 5 years before our wedding. He went crazy and was very condescending and insulting, totally changing Things so I was the guilty party for not keeping him updated and haveing procastinated with choosing the date when the truth was I'd sent him constant email updates since just a few days after our engagement and he never responded until our mother told him of the final wedding date since she was going to talk to him before me so had 9 months warning. He had even made me change the date because it wasn't convenient for him so moved my wedding 3 weeks forward. He also insulted my hubby and said that he was of no interest before our engagement and so he had no interest in meeting him (despite the fact I met his wife a few years before they got engaged and married). Plus he went after me for not having come to his daughter's Christening even though DH and I had explained to him we couldn't due to our economy and DH was travelling a lot for his job at the time and my brother blamed me for his feelings of embarrassment because his wife's family kept asking him if we'd flown over to see the baby. He pretty much told me I was selfish and childish, his usual MO whenever we have contact. He never apologised and unfortunately made me apologize for my email or they'd not come to the wedding. His wife is a total enabler and is forever telling him how fantastic he is, total ego booster which is why he married her I think.

The eldest and a brother who's close to 60 at this point I have never had a good relationship with as he also seems to have the narcissistic bent. E.g. when I invited him to my wedding 6 years ago, he never RSVPed and our narcissistic mother ended up calling him (because despite her mental issues, she's strangely enough a stickler for stuff like that). He told her he might have to drive a bus of tourists to Germany that weekend and if he did he would have to do the job as he was paying a huge sum for his son to go to private school. Never heard from him after and had luckily assumed he wasn't coming so hadn't ordered food for him, his wife or 2 children. The daughter was supposed to be my maiden of honor so ended up going with DH's little brother's then girlfriend. He didn't even bother to send me a card to congratulate me or say sorry for not being able to come or his lack of communication. He contacted me about 6 months ago on FB but only because his wife was seriously injured and he needed support yet he never bothered to be in contact with me before to be there when I needed him during those years in between.

My sister lives in the US, in a practically neighbouring state to the brother that needed IVF, I never had contact with her until after the wedding (she's about 10 years older, has 2 kids, raised by her father and his 2nd wife) although my brother had fairly recently gotten in contact with her at that point. She seems to have issues as well as she never invited me to her son's Christening in 2012 but went after me recently for not having invited her to my wedding and saying she regrets she didn't crash it. I avoid her as she has issues with me setting boundaries as well. She got insulted that I mentioned I got AF after IUI #2 failed and then began talking about how she got AF as well and how much it stinks and when I told her our AFs were different since I'm TTCing and she's not, she never wrote to me again). Then there was the time I liked one of her posts and she got all passive-aggressive and wrote something along the lines of "Wow, (my tagged name here) actually liked one of my posts, I'm so impressed!" (despite the fact she was no more active on my FB than I was on hers). I have an inkling she may have some issues as well but not sure if she's narcissistic or not but thinking she might be to a lesser degree.

The 3 siblings have united on FB and are flaunting their great sibling bond while ignoring me totally and the sister and one brother only liking a post on my FB page every 3-4 months. I'm pretty sure my brother has poisoned her against me at this point. No interest in communication, no asking how I'm doing. I don't need their drama so won't be contacting them until I've gotten my BFP and am at least 3-4 months along in the pregnancy.

My in-laws are much nicer people (I'm free of the passive-aggressive responses, insulting behavior, silent treatments, triangulation and gaslighting my family offers) except for the fact they don't get infertility and are forever saying we need to just relax and think positive:dohh::dohh: DH is the middle child of 3 boys and he has great relationships with them. I actually have much, much better relationships with his whole family than I do with my own, dysfunctional one.

I'm sorry your sister is not showing any understanding for your situation, I know how that is:nope: It seems as people who haven't tried going through it are for the vast majority of the time very unsupportive because they don't understand it. I think it's one of those things you have to have tried on your own body before you truely get it. Which is why this board is so great because you can be in contact with people who are going through the same as you and you can support each other.


----------



## froggyfrog

Wow, it seems both of you ladies have a lot going on! I have a very very dysfunctional family as well but I made a personal choice to not have any of them in my life. 

We are waiting to give a chance to save up as much money as we can. We will stack up our savings as much as possible, have our shower, and also do some crowd funding online. We will take out a loan for whatever else is needed, but I didn't want to take a loan for the whole thing so that it won't take long to pay off. If it doesn't take for some reason, that would be just extra hard to see a mega balance on a loan. So we are taking this time to relax, and save! We are ntnp until November. The only thing I'm tracking is my period so that I can know when to expect my next one. My dh works construction, so we move around every year to 2 years. And we are Making our next move next weekend. We decided that we can live on the road with a baby until they are at school age. And then buy our first house. I figured military kids move around and seem to function fine, so a baby can move around and be ok! And then after they turn 4 is when we will settle down!


----------



## KatO79

froggyfrog said:


> Wow, it seems both of you ladies have a lot going on! I have a very very dysfunctional family as well but I made a personal choice to not have any of them in my life.
> 
> We are waiting to give a chance to save up as much money as we can. We will stack up our savings as much as possible, have our shower, and also do some crowd funding online. We will take out a loan for whatever else is needed, but I didn't want to take a loan for the whole thing so that it won't take long to pay off. If it doesn't take for some reason, that would be just extra hard to see a mega balance on a loan. So we are taking this time to relax, and save! We are ntnp until November. The only thing I'm tracking is my period so that I can know when to expect my next one. My dh works construction, so we move around every year to 2 years. And we are Making our next move next weekend. We decided that we can live on the road with a baby until they are at school age. And then buy our first house. I figured military kids move around and seem to function fine, so a baby can move around and be ok! And then after they turn 4 is when we will settle down!


Sorry to hear your family is also dysfunctional froggy:nope: I may end up going the same route in the end, especially my narcissistic brother is awful and super condescending, always finding every opportunity to tell me how awful I am, even kicking me while I'm down during this TTC journey. I just want to avoid the extra stress of going NC on him right now, especially now that he's not talking to me so I have peace from him at the moment:nope:

Anyway, I understand not wanting to take a huge loan, I hope you're successful in saving the money! DH and I are NTNP as well although it's only until October in our case. 

Yeah, around age 4 is probably a good age to settle down so the child can better have a stable base and make friends that they don't have to keep moving away from. Wow, that must be kinda stressful to move that often! I hate moving so wouldn't be much for moving that often:haha:


----------



## Unlucky41

So sad to hear that family has been such a problem for you both. Although my sister doesn't fully understands ivf she does care for me. I feel really blessed to have her. 

I feel so scare that I can't give my daughter a sibling because we went through so much to have her. I would hate to be the only child. 

Kat hope things get better with your brother but for the cycle maybe best to keep away from him. It is such an emotional roller coaster. Kat how you keeping your self busy now till Oct? 

Froggy when you going to have your shower and how is moving going?


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> So sad to hear that family has been such a problem for you both. Although my sister doesn't fully understands ivf she does care for me. I feel really blessed to have her.
> 
> I feel so scare that I can't give my daughter a sibling because we went through so much to have her. I would hate to be the only child.
> 
> Kat hope things get better with your brother but for the cycle maybe best to keep away from him. It is such an emotional roller coaster. Kat how you keeping your self busy now till Oct?
> 
> Froggy when you going to have your shower and how is moving going?


I hope you do succeed in giving her a sibling:flower: In our case, we'll most likely end up with only one child unless I get pregnant with twins or something during the IVF (and I think there's a higher chance they'll want to put 2 embies up when you're 36 or over):haha: I think after our IVF hopefully succeeds and providing it's one baby, we'll just go NTNP for a few years and if nothing happens, then that's that and I'll be super grateful for the child I have. I will never go through all this craziness again, it's just too emotionally stressful, not to mention physically for me:nope: If it's twins, I think we'll be done and I'll have to convince DH to get himself "fixed" to be absolutely sure we don't have more in case I'm extra fertile after having the babies. 

I basically grew up as an only child since all my siblings are much older although I don't know what it's like for normal kids as I grew up in a dysfunctional household:shrug: I think if I'd had a loving sibling close to my age (and not the rat's nest of narcissists I ended up with that are anywhere from 10-24 years older), it'd have been nice. But I don't think only children suffer that much, they can of course make lots of friends and that's almost as good:thumbup:

As for my NPD brother (NPD = Narcissistic Personality Disorder), I don't think it'll be difficult to stay away from him as he's not talking to me at the moment. I've been thinking about it and it's been over a year since I've really talked to him via email (since we never call each other) if we don't count his verbal attack of me on FB back in January. Every email I've ever sent to him and his wife, it was his wife (a total enabler) that answered me, never him. It's like he extra checked out when we went TTC and it was taking longer than 1 year for us. I think he's "replaced" me with my NPD? sister and to a certain degree, my enabler cousin since her and her husband have the means to fly to the USA about every year and go on the expensive vacations he wants (he once told me and DH that he'd never be caught dead at a Motel 6 like we did at one point during our East coast vacation in 2010). Not that he's ever invited us to go with them on any of these vacations but I guess the fact we stayed at a Motel 6 (and even a few cheaper motels) made him feel we couldn't afford to go on their vacations anyway:shrug:

It's actually tough to keep busy as a housewife but I've been trying to concentrate on making my own earrings. Been trying to find something else that isn't expensive to act as a distraction but not sure what it will be yet. 

BTW everyone, I'm going to our friend's wedding on Friday and need some advice:wacko: One of DH's friends is coming (he's 38, only just recently finished his degree after 16 years and I can't stand him since he's pretty selfish) and bringing his girlfriend (she 42-43 and has 2 kids with her ex-husband that are 15 and 12 I think). Now I actually liked this girlfriend until at our Christmas luncheon last year when she kept on insisting my problem must be that I'm not Oing because for 2 of her friends that was their problem. I tried telling her that that isn't our issue (our RE confirmed I do O as regularly as any "normal" woman as far as she could tell based on all the results) but she was insistant that it *must* be the problem and refused to listen to what I told her. Yep, yet another woman that had it easy conceiving that thinks she's an expert:dohh: Since I'm not pregnant yet, she may start talking about it and how do I handle it if she doesn't listen to what I say again? Don't want to create a huge scene at the wedding.


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi Kat,

Hmm twins is hard work. Would your inlaws help in that scenario? I was hoping for twins too so I never had to enter the fertility clinic again but so glad we didn't put two back. My daughter is a difficult baby still sleeping in my arms for naps

Hmm that is the thing not sure I can do another fresh cycle. If this FET Doesn't work not sure what we would do? I don't want any regrets but don't want to chase something that is not meant to be. 

As for the wedding try to enjoy yourself and avoid talking about it. If you know she won't help. If she brings it up just say when you go through ivf that would avoid any ovulation issues. So politely Thank her for her suggestion and change the subject. 

Have a blast at the wedding. Weddings are so much fun everyone in a super good mood and great food. Will you be drinking? 

Only have one and a half week before work starts so scare to return. My brain is dead


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> Hmm twins is hard work. Would your inlaws help in that scenario? I was hoping for twins too so I never had to enter the fertility clinic again but so glad we didn't put two back. My daughter is a difficult baby still sleeping in my arms for naps
> 
> Hmm that is the thing not sure I can do another fresh cycle. If this FET Doesn't work not sure what we would do? I don't want any regrets but don't want to chase something that is not meant to be.
> 
> As for the wedding try to enjoy yourself and avoid talking about it. If you know she won't help. If she brings it up just say when you go through ivf that would avoid any ovulation issues. So politely Thank her for her suggestion and change the subject.
> 
> Have a blast at the wedding. Weddings are so much fun everyone in a super good mood and great food. Will you be drinking?
> 
> Only have one and a half week before work starts so scare to return. My brain is dead

I don't know how much they'd be willing to help, especially at their age (mid-60s). My FIL also has cataracts so he can't see very well (tunnel vision) which might leave it all to MIL to take care of them (if we do end up with twins). 

I can understand you not wanting to do another fresh cycle. I've been reading about how they do IVF at the hospital we're referred to and it does sound like it's very emotionally and physically taxing, a lot more than IUI:wacko: I'm always making Plan B's so if I were you, I'd think about it now so you know exactly what you want to do if (heaven forbid) the FET fails. Maybe you could consider how far you'd go in that case e.g. 1 fresh cycle or 1 fresh cycle plus 1 FET?

I know she won't be helpful, she was so insistent about it last time and was really a witch about it. I don't know if the fact she's 5-6 years older makes her think she's somehow "the voice of wisdom" and makes her react that way? Anyway, I'll give it a try and see if she takes the hint. If she doesn't, I'll just walk away because I don't want to get into a heated argument. Wish I could go back in time and not tell just about everyone we started TTCing, it has been nothing but grief although it did make my NPD? sister shut up about when we were going to make babies (as if it's any of her business:dohh:). As for drinking, I'll probably have 1 glass of wine for each course and leave it at that. Maybe 1 extra for the main course? Although I'm not even sure if it's a menu or a buffet. The worst thing is I forgot to remind him that I'm a pescetarian (since it's fairly recent, since fall 2012) so scared stiff I'll be served a steak or something:wacko:

I'm sure your week back will go very smoothly and that there's absolutely nothing to worry about :thumbup:


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat how was the wedding? 

Hmm yes I think if our FET doesn't work then we will try one more time. Our daughter is still very difficult hence don't want to neglect her too much.

I am very grateful to have my daughter but I am so ready to have adult time away from her. She is just too Clingy and needs me for every nap. Just lost it this morning and walked away when she refused to nap. Bad mother eh?

Kat do you prefer twins or a Singleton?


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Kat how was the wedding?
> 
> Hmm yes I think if our FET doesn't work then we will try one more time. Our daughter is still very difficult hence don't want to neglect her too much.
> 
> I am very grateful to have my daughter but I am so ready to have adult time away from her. She is just too Clingy and needs me for every nap. Just lost it this morning and walked away when she refused to nap. Bad mother eh?
> 
> Kat do you prefer twins or a Singleton?

Sorry took off for our 1 week trip to Italy Saturday night. In Venice but going to Florence tomorrow.

The wedding went fine. Avoided sitting with them and barely had any contact with them which was good. It was a civil wedding so it was a relaxed reception.

Yeah that's probably a good plan but here's hoping it won't be needed :dust: Maybe you and your DH could try getting away 1 night a month or something?

I think DH is mostly leaning towards hoping for a singleton while I have secret hope for twins but will be super happy either way at this point :thumbup:


----------



## Unlucky41

We are going to try and get mum to babysit every now and then so we can have so time together. Hoping our daughter starts to like my inlaws too so more babysitting option.

Enjoy your holiday and very glad you had a good time at the wedding. 

Can't believe it is almost August this year is flying back really quickly.


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> We are going to try and get mum to babysit every now and then so we can have so time together. Hoping our daughter starts to like my inlaws too so more babysitting option.
> 
> Enjoy your holiday and very glad you had a good time at the wedding.
> 
> Can't believe it is almost August this year is flying back really quickly.


Sorry for the long wait, the Wi-Fi was rubbish at most of the places we we stayed at and we were out so much that I was always exhausted when we'd come back to our room to sleep.

Anyway we started in Venice for a few days and then went to Florence and also drove around Toscana. It ended up being a pretty nice trip, despite the 30-35 degree Celsius weather:wacko: Got back late last night since our plane was delayed 1-1½ hours:nope:

I think I may be 1-2 days late but we'll see. My hopes are of course pretty darn low after having TTCed for so long. Planning on testing Tuesday morning if AF doesn't show up by then since I've tried being 1-2 days late before and getting BFNs. I may even wait until Wednesday/Thursday morning because I'm crazy that way:haha: DH will be calling the hospital to see if we can start on the August round but of course not feeling hopeful. Otherwise we'll continue NTNP until October and see what happens:shrug:

I think it sounds good if you can get your mother and in-laws to babysit once in a while. DH and I are planning on doing the same when we hopefully do get our baby. Hope everything goes well tomorrow when you start at your job again:thumbup:


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh kat are you still late? Hoping that you guys got your first bfp. Have you tested yet? 

August is now which would be great I hate all the waiting that ivf brings especially after a fail cycle. You really just want to start again. 

Starting work in two days time. Only two days this week. Hoping everyone handles it just fine especially me Hehe

Keep it updated kat!


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Oh kat are you still late? Hoping that you guys got your first bfp. Have you tested yet?
> 
> August is now which would be great I hate all the waiting that ivf brings especially after a fail cycle. You really just want to start again.
> 
> Starting work in two days time. Only two days this week. Hoping everyone handles it just fine especially me Hehe
> 
> Keep it updated kat!

Yep, used one of my specially imported FRERs to get a BFN:nope: Not even the slightest hint of a line. So I doubt at this point I'm pregnant, AF is just being evil again. She's still not in sight but I was 5 days late once last year. Now that I think about it, it was about the same time, end July-start August :shrug: So sure she'll make her appearance soon. 

Forgot to remind forgetful hubby to call the hospital this morning so just sent him an SMS. But I seriously doubt they'll have gotten a cancellation but you never know:shrug: Yeah the waiting stinks. I just want to get started and see if I'm one of the lucky ones that gets a BFP on their first one. Anything's better than all this waiting:nope:

Here's hoping things go well for you this week :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi kat I hate it when AF does that gives you so much hope. Mine did that alot the first time it was late we tested but unfortunately ended with a miscarriage. After that is was a miserable 2.5 years before we had success. 

Hope your hubby gets some good news. Waiting is torture but looking back at it I do treasure all the road trips and holidays we went on now! 

Last day of mat leave. I hope dh doesn't get info one of his bad tempers because he now has to do a lot more. I hate his big bad temper! He is so quick to get angry. Now I just tell him I am going to run away with his daughter. His temper has improved over the years especially with the arrival of his daughter. He never give any temper to anyone but me lucky me.


----------



## KatO79

Yeah it really stinks but luckily my hopes were very low so not feeling that sad.

Unfortunately it was bad news as they had no cancellations so we're still first able to start IVF in October with our 1st meeting being September 28th:nope: It was a long shot....:shrug:


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh no! Sept not too long now I guess. They might do a lot of test etc though before they start. Do you know anyone that has been through ivf there? 

When we started ivf we had our appointment in March didn't cycle until June. Just getting you prepared for some more waiting time maybe. 

What you doing this weekend? Just went to the dentist haven't been for ages. Can't believe how expensive they are such a rip off.


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Oh no! Sept not too long now I guess. They might do a lot of test etc though before they start. Do you know anyone that has been through ivf there?
> 
> When we started ivf we had our appointment in March didn't cycle until June. Just getting you prepared for some more waiting time maybe.
> 
> What you doing this weekend? Just went to the dentist haven't been for ages. Can't believe how expensive they are such a rip off.

No I guess not and now we have no choice but to wait:shrug: Might also suit DH better anyway as he's busy with his new job. Maybe I can distract myself by starting to look around for a house since we want to move closer to his job so he can avoid the over 1 hour drive each way.

Actually the clinic took care of all testing (my CD3 hormones were normal for my age and the HSG showed both tubes are wide open) so nothing other than they want to do their own SA and DH goes in for that this week. We won't get the results until that meeting but I assume the results will be pretty much the same as the clinic's.

Unfortunately no, other than my narcissistic brother (he lives in the US) but he's never been supportive of me in anything so not an option :nope: He didn't even act supportive during my IUIs and has shown almost 0 interest in communication. I'd prefer to avoid him anyway since he takes every chance he has to be "verbally" and emotionally abusive. I think one of DH's friends has a sister that did to have her son but we don't know her. Going to a support group costs money here so we're not much for doing that since it's a bit pricey.

Ended up not doing much this past weekend. We did visit his older brother Friday night with the younger brother, his girlfriend and one of the cousins. It was a fun night. We played this music quizz and DH, his big brother and I won:happydance:

Yep dentists are expensive, especially here when you add the 25% taxes. Absolutely insane. Hope you didn't need anything done that was that expensive or painful :wacko:


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh what type of house are you looking for? How is the market over there? That is a big task and definitely will keep you occupied. 

I survived the days of work so far which has been ok. My brains really slow to remember things and names of people very bad eh? 

Sounds like you have a great time with your husband's family that is awesome. I love playing board games etc but never good with trivia. My brain only remembers things for a short time.

One of my uni friend announced she was pregnant with her second baby. She told me she has problems because it took one year to conceive. In my heart I was like that is nothing you still were able to conceive naturally! See what infertility has made me. A heartless Monster


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Oh what type of house are you looking for? How is the market over there? That is a big task and definitely will keep you occupied.
> 
> I survived the days of work so far which has been ok. My brains really slow to remember things and names of people very bad eh?
> 
> Sounds like you have a great time with your husband's family that is awesome. I love playing board games etc but never good with trivia. My brain only remembers things for a short time.
> 
> One of my uni friend announced she was pregnant with her second baby. She told me she has problems because it took one year to conceive. In my heart I was like that is nothing you still were able to conceive naturally! See what infertility has made me. A heartless Monster


Nothing very specific. Just a place with 3-4 bedrooms (so we can have 1 room as an "office" plus room for a child) that has a decent size lawn but a small garden. I think the market is good for buying but hard for those selling. Luckily we rent this apartment so it can just stand empty:shrug:

Glad to hear things are going fine at work:thumbup: 

Yeah it's really nice that I can have fun and relax with his family, not fearing the next put-down because there are none. It's a really stark contrast to my own family where the narcissists play mind games and are constantly putting me down, especially my brother, while the enablers just let things happen to be on good terms with the narcissists :nope: My former therapist that I wrote to recently (stopped going due to the cost) has advised me to concentrate on getting pregnant and just ignore them and avoid as much contact as possible until I can go "no contact" on them after I've had a baby.

Oh my, women like that should hear of people that have taken 2 years or more and have had to go through numerous IUIs and IVFs/FETs to get their baby:nope: 1 year is actually considered within the norm:dohh: I don't think you're heartless, I'd have had the same reaction. I think things like that make us really suffering from infertility see red. But if she isn't someone you talk to a lot, I'd try and let it slide. It'd probably be very difficult to make her see that 1 year is nothing. Unfortunately I think true infertility is something you have to experience before you really understand it.


----------



## Unlucky41

Hmm you are right you really need to experience infertility to understand it. She used to be a close friend but she just seems too self centred and selfish it is very hard to be good friends with. She is so childish she is ignoring my messages so I also am learning to shut her away from my thoughts and mind. Just not worth it. 

Your ideal house sounds very cosy and fun for your future kid. Hmm our place don't really have much of a garden which is a shame. 

Hmm have you found any houses you like? Going to see them this weekend? 

I totally agree that you should ignore your brother although it doesn't feel natural but for your own good.


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Hmm you are right you really need to experience infertility to understand it. She used to be a close friend but she just seems too self centred and selfish it is very hard to be good friends with. She is so childish she is ignoring my messages so I also am learning to shut her away from my thoughts and mind. Just not worth it.
> 
> Your ideal house sounds very cosy and fun for your future kid. Hmm our place don't really have much of a garden which is a shame.
> 
> Hmm have you found any houses you like? Going to see them this weekend?
> 
> I totally agree that you should ignore your brother although it doesn't feel natural but for your own good.


Yes that's probably best. Fertile people just don't get it. It's gotten to the point I refuse to discuss it with anyone that hasn't experienced it (except for DH's 92 year old grandma, she rocks and is super understanding despite not having experienced it herself :thumbup:). My family you know and one of my friends just suggested I adopt when I mentioned we'd most likely need help last summer:dohh: DH's parents have been pretty bad as well. So it's off topic with everyone at this point. Maybe you could do the same and tell her and everyone else that you just don't want to discuss it and you'll let them know when there's positive news to tell. I just don't think we need to hear people's BS when we're struggling with something like infertility:nope: 

We haven't been combing the internet yet since DH has been so tired and busy with the new job, think it's partly the long commute that's getting to him:nope: This weekend will be mostly cleaning the apartment since I haven't gotten much done due to the apartment having been extremly warm this past week, like 30-32 degrees Celsius:wacko: Airconditioning isn't a thing in this country and we only have the one large fan in the living room that can't cool off the entire apartment, might need to buy one more for the kitchen at least. So picking up the slack this weekend and otherwise trying to relax. It's also cooler this weekend so should be easier to get something done without starting to sweat like a pig a few minutes into any activity:winkwink:

Yeah should be easy to do since he's pretty much ignoring me. He did comment one of my FB posts (harmless comment to a pic of a spider I put up) and I kinda regret answering him but oh well. I've been replaced with my sister I guess but she's welcomed to him at this point. He'll turn on her one day, just like he did on me. Once she's not of further use to him or becomes a bad source of "narcissistic supply." Thank God I live thousands of miles away from these people, it's helping me heal from the emotional/mental trauma. Just need to stop my 1-2 times a week obssession with checking their FB pages:nope::dohh: I unfollowed them months ago but can't stop myself from checking weekly and I always regret it afterwards:nope:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, 

Can I join in? I am going to be doing a FET cycle around the October/November time frame if everything goes as planned to TTC#3. I am a Mom to twins that were a result of my first IVF cycle. Just to give some background I had 20 eggs, I got 9 embryos and 6 of them were good enough quality to be used. I transferred 3 in my fresh cycle and got my twins and had the 3 frosties left over. My LTTC history is summarized in my signature.

I have a consultation with a new clinic on Monday 08/24 in the morning in the state I live in now to see if I like the DR enough to transfer my 3 frosties there or not for a FET cycle. Otherwise I would be driving 6 hours with my twins in tow to go to my original clinic in my home state and that seems really stressful so I am really hoping that I like this new clinic. Wish me luck! 

Good luck to you ladies with your IVF cycles! :dust::dust:


----------



## KatO79

Welcome wannabeprego:flower:

Wow I hope I'm as lucky as you were on your 1st IVF cycle:happydance: You got to transfer 3? I think the limit in Denmark is max 2 so I'm hoping they'll let me transfer 2 to increase the odds (think chances are they very well might since I fit into the "36 or older" category).

I hope the appointment goes well! Doesn't sound very practical to have to drive that far if you end up preferring the original RE. Any particular reason you're waiting until October/November for the FET?


----------



## wannabeprego

KatO79 said:


> Welcome wannabeprego:flower:
> 
> Wow I hope I'm as lucky as you were on your 1st IVF cycle:happydance: You got to transfer 3? I think the limit in Denmark is max 2 so I'm hoping they'll let me transfer 2 to increase the odds (think chances are they very well might since I fit into the "36 or older" category).
> 
> I hope the appointment goes well! Doesn't sound very practical to have to drive that far if you end up preferring the original RE. Any particular reason you're waiting until October/November for the FET?

Thanks for the warm welcome hun! :hugs: I am in the USA and I paid for the IVF cycle myself. My first DR recommended only putting back 2 but I asked to put back three! He agreed and did it for me! Cost was a huge factor for us and I wanted to give myself the best possible chance for a BFP on that first round! As you know and are about to find out it is a lot to go through and taxing on your body so I wanted to give it our all! DH & I were alright with twins if we ended up with them so we went for it! 

That is too bad you guys don't have the option to put back more than two where you are but with 2 you have a really awesome chance regardless! I have my fingers crossed and I am sending sticky baby dust vibes that you get your BFP on your first cycle! :dust::dust: Twins are wonderful but mine arrived early at 28 weeks and were really tiny! My son was 1lb 4.8 oz and my daughter was 2lbs 5 oz. They both had long NICU stays, my daughter was 2 months and my son was in for 4 months! I don't want to scare you though because I have 2 friends on the boards that had twins that were almost to full term and didn't have the NICU stay like I did, so you just never know what your pregnancy will be like! I also had a short cervix so I thought that was why the twins were going to arrive early but they came early due to my son's placenta failing and him falling behind on his growth, his heart was working really hard, and had fluid around it also! He is healthy now, thank goodness, both twins are developmentally delayed but they are catching up just fine now! :thumbup:

The reason why I am waiting until the Fall to do the FET is because I want the twins to be 3 yrs old before the next baby arrives since they can be a handful at times. I am also timing it so that I will be due in the summer so that my sister can come down in the summer to help out with the twins and the hopefully new baby since she has 2 kids of her own, her kids will be on summer break and that is the only time she can come down for any length of time to help out. I don't have a lot of friends in the state I live in now since we moved here from another state, so I don't have many people I trust to watch the twins for me! I am a SAHM so we don't use a sitter, at least we haven't yet! I have a hard time trusting strangers with my kids! 

I am turning 36 soon so we have that in common! My DH is about ten years older than me! I am debating on whether to put back 1 or 2 embryos, just because of the risk for twins and what I went through with mine. However once again we are paying for all of this ourselves and I really need it to work the first time around, so I am leaning towards putting back 2 embryos. It is expensive for the FET but luckily not as costly as our first IVF cyle!


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome wannabeprego! You have been through alot with your twins. I had one difficult baby can't imagine two. Are you a full time mum now or working as well? 

My doctor would only Allowed us to put back one embryo at a time. How does your doctor chose which embryo to put back? 

Are you happy with three kids? Or do you want more?


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome wannabeprego! You have been through alot with your twins. I had one difficult baby can't imagine two. Are you a full time mum now or working as well? 

My doctor would only Allowed us to put back one embryo at a time. How does your doctor chose which embryo to put back? 

Are you happy with three kids? Or do you want more?


----------



## wannabeprego

Unlucky41 said:


> Welcome wannabeprego! You have been through alot with your twins. I had one difficult baby can't imagine two. Are you a full time mum now or working as well?
> 
> My doctor would only Allowed us to put back one embryo at a time. How does your doctor chose which embryo to put back?
> 
> Are you happy with three kids? Or do you want more?

Thanks for the warm and friendly welcome!:flower: I am not working so I am a full time SAHM right now. I am not planning on going back to work until the twins are school age. I have gotten into photography and I have gotten really good at photographing my kids so I have had people tell me how good my photos are and ask me if I would photograph their kids for them, so I have thought about doing it part time, but I wouldn't be able to keep up just yet, not until they are older, but in the back of my mind it would be really cool to have my own business doing photography! :thumbup:

I really think that this might be my last one and that I would be happy with 3, but I could see myself with more. I just don't know if we could afford to go through all of this infertility stuff again by that time and how I would feel keeping up with the 3. :wacko: I had a rough pregnancy and I am trying to psych myself up now for this FET cycle. I am excited and scared all at the same time! :wacko: I wish I was like some of the fertile myrtles out there that just bat there eye lashes at a guy and get knocked up! LOL! :growlmad: It is such a process for us infertile girls to get pregnant! Of course it is all worth it in the end to have a beautiful baby and after all that we have been through we will never take our kids for granted!


----------



## KatO79

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome hun! :hugs: I am in the USA and I paid for the IVF cycle myself. My first DR recommended only putting back 2 but I asked to put back three! He agreed and did it for me! Cost was a huge factor for us and I wanted to give myself the best possible chance for a BFP on that first round! As you know and are about to find out it is a lot to go through and taxing on your body so I wanted to give it our all! DH & I were alright with twins if we ended up with them so we went for it!
> 
> That is too bad you guys don't have the option to put back more than two where you are but with 2 you have a really awesome chance regardless! I have my fingers crossed and I am sending sticky baby dust vibes that you get your BFP on your first cycle! :dust::dust: Twins are wonderful but mine arrived early at 28 weeks and were really tiny! My son was 1lb 4.8 oz and my daughter was 2lbs 5 oz. They both had long NICU stays, my daughter was 2 months and my son was in for 4 months! I don't want to scare you though because I have 2 friends on the boards that had twins that were almost to full term and didn't have the NICU stay like I did, so you just never know what your pregnancy will be like! I also had a short cervix so I thought that was why the twins were going to arrive early but they came early due to my son's placenta failing and him falling behind on his growth, his heart was working really hard, and had fluid around it also! He is healthy now, thank goodness, both twins are developmentally delayed but they are catching up just fine now! :thumbup:
> 
> The reason why I am waiting until the Fall to do the FET is because I want the twins to be 3 yrs old before the next baby arrives since they can be a handful at times. I am also timing it so that I will be due in the summer so that my sister can come down in the summer to help out with the twins and the hopefully new baby since she has 2 kids of her own, her kids will be on summer break and that is the only time she can come down for any length of time to help out. I don't have a lot of friends in the state I live in now since we moved here from another state, so I don't have many people I trust to watch the twins for me! I am a SAHM so we don't use a sitter, at least we haven't yet! I have a hard time trusting strangers with my kids!
> 
> I am turning 36 soon so we have that in common! My DH is about ten years older than me! I am debating on whether to put back 1 or 2 embryos, just because of the risk for twins and what I went through with mine. However once again we are paying for all of this ourselves and I really need it to work the first time around, so I am leaning towards putting back 2 embryos. It is expensive for the FET but luckily not as costly as our first IVF cyle!


Wow you were lucky with that DR that he went along with putting 3 in there. Yeah I've heard it's pretty expensive in the US, I'm so fortunate we get 3 free IVF tries here (although you pay for the hormones yourself but I think we've soon reached the limit and can soon be expecting the state to help with that cost as well). It did "cost" in the sense we had to wait 1 year before being able to get the referral, if we'd contacted the clinic ourselves before that, we'd have to pay for what would be 6 IUIs and now hopefully only 1 IVF ourselves plus of course the hormones:wacko: I've read a lot about IVF and how it'll be done at the hospital and it sounds very taxing, at least for the woman (the men get off easy again, not fair:haha:):wacko:

Yeah I'm thinking 2 still gives really good odds, better than with 1 you'd think. Thanks:flower: Sorry that your pregnancy was so difficult, I hope this next one will go much easier. That must've been pretty scary what was happening with your son but good to hear he's fine now and doing well:thumbup:

Ah I see, that makes total sense you'd want to wait til they're a bit older and that your sister can help you when the baby should arrive.

As for deciding on 1 or 2, I can see the dilemma. I'd probably go for trying with 2, especially if it was costing me that much money, but that's me:winkwink: But you have some time to think it over what you think would be best. Whatever you decide, I really hope it works 1st time round:thumbup:

AFM nothing much to report on the TTC front. I think I'll be Oing soon since my CM has increased today (and it normally happens 1-2 days before) so it seems as if the royal jelly isn't going to delay O but time will tell for sure. It'll be interesting to see if it delays AF again but I started taking them very late in my cycle last time so maybe it won't this time:shrug:

On the family front I heard from my narcissistic sister over FB, she wrote teh following:



> Hi! Just checking in... How are you and (my DH) doing? I'm with (Golden child narcissist brother), (his enabler wife) and (their soon to be 8 year old daughter). We're doing the amusement park thing.... How's Mom?

Like she cares:nope: Her and my brother always make my journey about them and their journeys (she needed Clomid at age 42 after having TTCed #2 for 2 years, he and his wife needed numerous IVFs for baby #1 and it succeeded when his wife was 46). I still remember her answer to me telling her IUI #2 failed and AF came, she said that oh she got AF as well and it really stinks. When I told her our AFs meant very different things (I'm trying to get pregnant, she isn't), she never wrote to me again until now (other than on her birthday when I wished her a happy birthday and her only reply was if I could tell our narcissistic mother to stop disowning her every year on her birthday, no "I love ya" like she wrote to everyone else or asking me about me, just tried to drag me into drama). Why she wants to hear about our narcissistic mother I don't fathom as she has no interest in having contact with her (and my narcissistic brother is no contact with her so she's not asking for him). I just wish they'd leave me alone while I'm going through this since they've been so unsupportive and my narcissistic brother has even been emotionally and "verbally" abusive towards me, his most recent moments over FB back in January, actually when I was about to start IUI.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kat, Thanks for the good luck wishes for my FET cyle! :hugs: I am so sorry that your family is not being more supportive with your infertility struggles! :hugs: I will never forget how painful LTTC was and how it was so difficult talking to people about it that just don't get it and haven't experienced it b4. I am surprised that since your SIL went through it that she isn't more supportive towards you! Big hugs to you hun! :hugs::hugs: It sounds like you need to block family members from seeing your TTC related FB posts since they have upset you about them in the past! During this process lean on your DH for support and us girls on the boards! There are lots of great girls on here that I became friends with over the years and if it wasn't for these messaging boards I would of lost my mind during the LTTC process! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## KatO79

wannabeprego said:


> @Kat, Thanks for the good luck wishes for my FET cyle! :hugs: I am so sorry that your family is not being more supportive with your infertility struggles! :hugs: I will never forget how painful LTTC was and how it was so difficult talking to people about it that just don't get it and haven't experienced it b4. I am surprised that since your SIL went through it that she isn't more supportive towards you! Big hugs to you hun! :hugs::hugs: It sounds like you need to block family members from seeing your TTC related FB posts since they have upset you about them in the past! During this process lean on your DH for support and us girls on the boards! There are lots of great girls on here that I became friends with over the years and if it wasn't for these messaging boards I would of lost my mind during the LTTC process! :hugs::hugs:


It's unfortuntaley not only infertility but they're just not supportive, period:nope: My mother, brother and I highly suspect my sister (plus my eldest brother whom I have no contact with since he bailed on coming to my wedding and never bothered to even send me a card afterwards) have Narcissistic Personality Disorder (NPD) and I'm the family scapegoat (I'm the youngest sibling). My brother is constantly putting me down and acting condescending, telling me how wrong I am and my hurt/sad feelings about their abusive behavior seem to be wrong as well. There's just no end to how selfish, childish and awful I am according to him:nope: He refuses to see that his accusations are so off base it isn't funny but he's being a typical NPD sufferer and projecting all his bad sides on me. I'm afraid at this point it's just a matter of time before I need to go no contact on them as my brother (and my mother) have been very emotionally and mentally abusive all my life. My infertility is just the latest thing I'm afraid. 

My SIL is unfortunately an enabler of my brother's behavior and has on occasion rushed to defend him when he's been nasty (he's just oh so bad at being touchy-feely or some BS like that) so I'm trying to avoid her as well. I still remember after my brother went after me on FB for my "Relaxing doesn't cure infertility" article and I mentioned how I couldn't understand his view when him and his wife went through it themselves. She wrote me a message how unhappy she was I'd made their "journey" (she added the quotation marks, not me) public and I shouldn't talk any more about it because it's a private matter. So yeah, she's a total enabler and is forever telling him and everyone else what a fantastic person he is - which is probably why he married her since she's constantly stroking his ego:dohh:

DH and I pretty much only have each other and I also have all the ladies here. All of DH's friends have kids (well, almost) and don't associate with us anymore because we don't have any and the vast majority of them have no idea that we suffer from infertility. I think many couples here drop or vastly decrease the amount of time they see their childless friends because they feel that they "are in another place in their lives" because now they have kids and us without children "wouldn't understand". So we spend most of our time with the ones who are also childless (at least the ones that haven't moved to other countries) but there are so few now.


----------



## wannabeprego

KatO79 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Kat, Thanks for the good luck wishes for my FET cyle! :hugs: I am so sorry that your family is not being more supportive with your infertility struggles! :hugs: I will never forget how painful LTTC was and how it was so difficult talking to people about it that just don't get it and haven't experienced it b4. I am surprised that since your SIL went through it that she isn't more supportive towards you! Big hugs to you hun! :hugs::hugs: It sounds like you need to block family members from seeing your TTC related FB posts since they have upset you about them in the past! During this process lean on your DH for support and us girls on the boards! There are lots of great girls on here that I became friends with over the years and if it wasn't for these messaging boards I would of lost my mind during the LTTC process! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> It's unfortuntaley not only infertility but they're just not supportive, period:nope: My mother, brother and I highly suspect my sister (plus my eldest brother whom I have no contact with since he bailed on coming to my wedding and never bothered to even send me a card afterwards) have Narcissistic Personality Disorder (NPD) and I'm the family scapegoat (I'm the youngest sibling). My brother is constantly putting me down and acting condescending, telling me how wrong I am and my hurt/sad feelings about their abusive behavior seem to be wrong as well. There's just no end to how selfish, childish and awful I am according to him:nope: He refuses to see that his accusations are so off base it isn't funny but he's being a typical NPD sufferer and projecting all his bad sides on me. I'm afraid at this point it's just a matter of time before I need to go no contact on them as my brother (and my mother) have been very emotionally and mentally abusive all my life. My infertility is just the latest thing I'm afraid.
> 
> My SIL is unfortunately an enabler of my brother's behavior and has on occasion rushed to defend him when he's been nasty (he's just oh so bad at being touchy-feely or some BS like that) so I'm trying to avoid her as well. I still remember after my brother went after me on FB for my "Relaxing doesn't cure infertility" article and I mentioned how I couldn't understand his view when him and his wife went through it themselves. She wrote me a message how unhappy she was I'd made their "journey" (she added the quotation marks, not me) public and I shouldn't talk any more about it because it's a private matter. So yeah, she's a total enabler and is forever telling him and everyone else what a fantastic person he is - which is probably why he married her since she's constantly stroking his ego:dohh:
> 
> DH and I pretty much only have each other and I also have all the ladies here. All of DH's friends have kids (well, almost) and don't associate with us anymore because we don't have any and the vast majority of them have no idea that we suffer from infertility. I think many couples here drop or vastly decrease the amount of time they see their childless friends because they feel that they "are in another place in their lives" because now they have kids and us without children "wouldn't understand". So we spend most of our time with the ones who are also childless (at least the ones that haven't moved to other countries) but there are so few now.Click to expand...

Big hugs to you hun! :hugs: I am so sorry that your brother is so mean to you and you and your Mom aren't getting along. Maybe it is time to give yourself some space from them? Especially your brother. Maybe tell him that if he can't treat you with respect and kindness that you are going to give him some space for a while? He sounds very childish and like an ass for sure! :growlmad: It sounds like he needs to grow up still! :growlmad:

It is hard to make friends in general and as we grow older and go through different phases, like marriage and moving away it gets harder! :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

wannabeprego said:


> Big hugs to you hun! :hugs: I am so sorry that your brother is so mean to you and you and your Mom aren't getting along. Maybe it is time to give yourself some space from them? Especially your brother. Maybe tell him that if he can't treat you with respect and kindness that you are going to give him some space for a while? He sounds very childish and like an ass for sure! :growlmad: It sounds like he needs to grow up still! :growlmad:
> 
> It is hard to make friends in general and as we grow older and go through different phases, like marriage and moving away it gets harder! :hugs:


My mother and I aren't getting along because she verbally and emotionally abuses me. So in reality it's her not getting along with me. She does these things unprovoked, she'll out of the blue tell me I'm selfish and when I protest she'll say "I can say whatever I want to you and you just have to put up with it!" There was the time she scared me and when I told her she gave me a heart attack she said "That's impossible dear, you don't have a heart!" with this smile on her face. Whenever I don't want to take her advice, she'll scream all sorts of nasty things to me so I end up hanging up and then calls me anywhere from 2 weeks to 1 month later acting like nothing happened and when I've tried confronting her, she just tells me she's done nothing wrong. The best was when she'd gotten mad at me for yet again (politely) disagreeing with her and a couple of weeks later it was her birthday and I hadn't heard from her (silent treatment from her). DH (we were dating at the time) told me I should just bike over to her house so I did. I didn't have the key anymore so had to ring the doorbell. She opened it, got this pissed off look on her face and then _slammed the door in my face!_I once tried confronting her on all the abusive things she's said and done but she refuses to discuss things and just says she remembers none of it (not even the very memorable stuff) and then starts crying about poor her and her childhood, no empathy for me, no apology for any of it. Luckily I knew enough about NPD that I wasn't expecting one:shrug:

This woman has pitted my brother against me. Every time I haven't given in to everything she wants or says, she's called him to get him to berate me (where he comes with nasty condescending remarks and will insult me to no end). This is what narcissistic mothers do, they verbally and emotionally abuse their children and pit the favorite golden child (my brother) against the scapegoat (me). It's called triangulation.

Unfortunately, I don't think that'd work with him since he has NPD. People with this mental disorder don't respect boundaries, they believe they have the right to treat you how they please and you just need to put up with it or suffer their rages or silent treatments until you do. People with NPD haven't developed emotionally beyond the age of 6 or so. He'd probably just tell me that I'm the one that's wrong and it's me that needs to change. This man is in his 50's, he's not gonna change, people with NPD refuse to because they believe they are *never* wrong. They will even go to extremes by gaslighting you e.g. they re-write history so it's you who was the wrong party and they're the innocent ones. My mother and brother both do this. These are the reasons most psychiatrists won't bother treating them because they're impossible to treat when they believe they never, ever do any wrong. Because really, how do you treat someone like that?

As to the friend making it's very difficult here. Because of the verbal abuse, I was also very shy and mistrusting of people so it always took me too long to open up and most people didn't have the patience for it. Luckily in college I met hubby and his nice guy friends that also became my friends but otherwise no one really (other than this one woman who's extremely insecure at age 33) and people in this country stop making friends after college. I've heard stories of people moving here that otherwise had no problems making friends where they lived but here found it very challenging. This one woman got to talking to another woman at the fitness center and one day after months of chatting invited her out for coffee. The other woman's answer "Nope, sorry, I already have enough friends":wacko: Doesn't help I'm a housewife either.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me jumping in? We are starting third round of ICSI in November for December transfer. It's going to be one really shit or good Christmas lol Good luck on your journey's xx


----------



## KatO79

Welcome BabyDancing13:flower:

How long have you been TTCing? Did you go straight to ICSI or have you tried anything before like IUI or IVF? Anything more you'd like to tell about yourself?

Looking forward to hearing more about you:happydance:

AFM I ended up taking the advice of others I communicate with on another forum for those that have grown up with narcissistic parents and/or siblings or had a narcissistic spouse and just told her everything's fine and thanks for asking. I don't want to tell her about anything emotionally relevant because her and my brother clearly don't care and just use it to hurt me. Her response? "Great!" Don't know what's up with that answer but if I get some peace for the next 6 months or more and avoid my siblings' stressful behavior then that's fine by me:shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

KatO79 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Big hugs to you hun! :hugs: I am so sorry that your brother is so mean to you and you and your Mom aren't getting along. Maybe it is time to give yourself some space from them? Especially your brother. Maybe tell him that if he can't treat you with respect and kindness that you are going to give him some space for a while? He sounds very childish and like an ass for sure! :growlmad: It sounds like he needs to grow up still! :growlmad:
> 
> It is hard to make friends in general and as we grow older and go through different phases, like marriage and moving away it gets harder! :hugs:
> 
> 
> My mother and I aren't getting along because she verbally and emotionally abuses me. So in reality it's her not getting along with me. She does these things unprovoked, she'll out of the blue tell me I'm selfish and when I protest she'll say "I can say whatever I want to you and you just have to put up with it!" There was the time she scared me and when I told her she gave me a heart attack she said "That's impossible dear, you don't have a heart!" with this smile on her face. Whenever I don't want to take her advice, she'll scream all sorts of nasty things to me so I end up hanging up and then calls me anywhere from 2 weeks to 1 month later acting like nothing happened and when I've tried confronting her, she just tells me she's done nothing wrong. The best was when she'd gotten mad at me for yet again (politely) disagreeing with her and a couple of weeks later it was her birthday and I hadn't heard from her (silent treatment from her). DH (we were dating at the time) told me I should just bike over to her house so I did. I didn't have the key anymore so had to ring the doorbell. She opened it, got this pissed off look on her face and then _slammed the door in my face!_I once tried confronting her on all the abusive things she's said and done but she refuses to discuss things and just says she remembers none of it (not even the very memorable stuff) and then starts crying about poor her and her childhood, no empathy for me, no apology for any of it. Luckily I knew enough about NPD that I wasn't expecting one:shrug:
> 
> This woman has pitted my brother against me. Every time I haven't given in to everything she wants or says, she's called him to get him to berate me (where he comes with nasty condescending remarks and will insult me to no end). This is what narcissistic mothers do, they verbally and emotionally abuse their children and pit the favorite golden child (my brother) against the scapegoat (me). It's called triangulation.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think that'd work with him since he has NPD. People with this mental disorder don't respect boundaries, they believe they have the right to treat you how they please and you just need to put up with it or suffer their rages or silent treatments until you do. People with NPD haven't developed emotionally beyond the age of 6 or so. He'd probably just tell me that I'm the one that's wrong and it's me that needs to change. This man is in his 50's, he's not gonna change, people with NPD refuse to because they believe they are *never* wrong. They will even go to extremes by gaslighting you e.g. they re-write history so it's you who was the wrong party and they're the innocent ones. My mother and brother both do this. These are the reasons most psychiatrists won't bother treating them because they're impossible to treat when they believe they never, ever do any wrong. Because really, how do you treat someone like that?
> 
> As to the friend making it's very difficult here. Because of the verbal abuse, I was also very shy and mistrusting of people so it always took me too long to open up and most people didn't have the patience for it. Luckily in college I met hubby and his nice guy friends that also became my friends but otherwise no one really (other than this one woman who's extremely insecure at age 33) and people in this country stop making friends after college. I've heard stories of people moving here that otherwise had no problems making friends where they lived but here found it very challenging. This one woman got to talking to another woman at the fitness center and one day after months of chatting invited her out for coffee. The other woman's answer "Nope, sorry, I already have enough friends":wacko: Doesn't help I'm a housewife either.Click to expand...

I am so sorry that your family has been so mean to you hun!:hugs::hugs: I think that when your IVF cycle gets here that you should for sure distance yourself from your family members for that process! It can be really intense with all of the hormones and the best thing is if you are calm and feeling positive going into your IVF cycle! You don't need them stressing you out! For my cycle I was really laid back about it and I was very positive and I really think it helps! :hugs:



BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me jumping in? We are starting third round of ICSI in November for December transfer. It's going to be one really shit or good Christmas lol Good luck on your journey's xx

Welcome to the group! :flower: Good luck with your ICSI cycle! :dust::dust: Fingers crossed there is a BFP under your christmas tree this year! :winkwink:


----------



## KatO79

wannabeprego said:


> I am so sorry that your family has been so mean to you hun!:hugs::hugs: I think that when your IVF cycle gets here that you should for sure distance yourself from your family members for that process! It can be really intense with all of the hormones and the best thing is if you are calm and feeling positive going into your IVF cycle! You don't need them stressing you out! For my cycle I was really laid back about it and I was very positive and I really think it helps! :hugs:

Thanks wanna:hugs: My brother is luckily non communicado right now and I gave my narcissistic sister a polite snub yesterday so here's hoping it keeps them away for the next 6 months or more. Like that my narcissistic sister said her and her hubby plus narcissistic brother and his wife would be there to support me back in January yet they _so_ haven't, not one word of encouragement, just trying to drag me into drama with them or our narcissistic mother:nope: Oh well, I wasn't really expecting them to be supportive so not disappointed, just hope they don't come to me in the future when they're in crisis because I won't be there. My eldest brother (another narc) tried that and I just don't want to (refused to get back in contact with him). Hopefully I'll be no contact with the whole lot of them before there's a chance of that though.

My mother is a slightly different matter entirely but I'm just ignoring her calls (she used to call every day then I ignored her and she stopped, now she's trying again, testing those boundaries) and only seeing her once a month max with DH because I just can't take her BS right now. Her calls are too trying, she just talks about her stocks, how the Muslims are destroying the world/this country and how the Jews are horrible people that are out to take over the world (she's pretty racist, especially when it comes to these 2 groups). Although she'll also go into a tirade about unemployed people as well, a little dig at me:dohh:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, :flower: 

How is everyone doing? I hope everyone's week is going great! :thumbup:

AFM I have my infertility consult this Monday 08/24 in the morning so I am hoping that I like this new fertility office and the DR that is there. If everything goes good I will transfer my 3 frosties there for my FET from my previous clinic that is 6 hours away in the home town that I grew up in. This new fertility office is one of the lowest cost clinics that I can find in the state I currently live in. I really hope I like this new office! If I don't I have no idea what I would do next. Traveling 6 hours for a FET cycle with my twins in tow is really hard and I really hope we can avoid it. :wacko: 

In the mean time I need to find an OBGYN to do a routine exam and pap smear, and I need blood work as part of the testing that is required before I an do the FET. The fertility office wants to do my vaginal untlrasound to look at my uterus also. I am hoping that all of the testing goes good so I can move forward with the FET. I am nervous because I have stage 2 endometriosis, fibroids and I had to have surgery to remove a polyp that I had b4 my first IVF cycle and that DR removed some of the endo also. I am just hoping that my uterus still is clear and that I don't have any new stuff going on in there! Well wish me luck!:thumbup:


----------



## KatO79

Good luck with your testing wanna, hope that they don't find anything :thumbup:

AFM I think I may have Oed yesterday so it looks like the Royal Jelly hasn't delayed O (I take 200 mg /day). So our only BDing before O was Sunday morning which I guess is fine, we are technically NTNP after all:winkwink: I'm just excited to see if the Royal Jelly will delay AF since I've heard it can. I don't know if the other Royal Jelly pills I was taking previously was delaying AF because of the timing (started taking them 1 week after O) or if it was because there were vitamins in them and I was getting too much of something:shrug: We'll see.

My morale though is a bit low at the moment though:nope: I recently saw one of the other ladies I've had some communication with that has the same age and been trying for a bit shorter time than me got her BFP (don't know if it was one of her IUIs or if she'd since moved on to IVF, wasn't in the mood to find out). I'm happy for her but it's making me wonder if I'm going to be one of the unlucky few that can't get pregnant and DH and I will either end up childless or considering using an egg donor (which I'm actually pretty open to) or maybe even having to adopt (which I'm much, much less open to):nope: I don't know, guess it's just one of those days..... :shrug::nope: Knowing me, I'll be up again in a few days. 

Think my narcissistic siblings have also gotten a bit to me with their crap. My narcissistic sister otherwise had said back in January that her and my narcissistic brother and their spouses would be there to support me and once the going got a bit tough (plus I'd confront her politely when she'd start making things about her), she totally bailed and my brother and his wife never even made the slightest effort (my sister made it all about her but still). I know enough about this mental disorder to know they don't really care and are actually hoping I'll fail (because narcissistic families always want the scapegoat to do poorly) but it still stinks.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Sorry, work has been very busy and I haven't had chance to check in. Thank you for the welcome. 

So, a bit about me... I have a very long medical history including twisted bowels and several surgeries to treat this at birth, three spinal surgeries and radiotherapy for a spinal tumour (ependymoma), and a laparoscopy which led to perforation of my bowels. 

We have undergone x2 fresh ICSI and X2 FET cycles - with first FET resulting in chemical pregnancy and BFN for the others. 

We always said we would do x3 ICSI cycles then review our future options. All we can do is hope we are 3rd time lucky. 

What's your stories? x


----------



## KatO79

Wow BabyDancing13, sorry to hear about all those surgeries. That sounds pretty rough:nope: So you went right to ICSI then?

Mine is on the first page since I started this thread but here it is again with a couple of added details:

I'm 36 years old and my DH is 38. I'm a housewife and DH is a Chemical Engineer. We've been TTC for 1 year and a little over 10 months since we started October 2013 after I dropped BCP in September 2013 (was on them for about 9-10 years). We have tried just about everything: Preseed, Softcups, Conceive Plus, FertileCM pills, green tea, grapefruit juice, CBFM, OPKs ect. I have regular cycles of 26-27 days and normally O CD13 or on rarer occasions CD14. I experienced a chemical (around 4w3d) on my 7th cycle trying in April 2014. We got our referral around October 2014 after we'd been trying for 1 year (the referral gives you your "free" tries, otherwise you must pay yourself if you won't wait the 1 year). I had my CD3 hormones tested in October 2014 and my RE told me they were "normal for (my) age" while the HSG back in November 2014 showed both tubes are wide open. My RE confirmed my suspicions that I O regularly. DH's SAs have revealed he's normal although it's on the lower end of normal. We've been "diagnosed" with "unexplained infertility."

We started IUI in January this year and have had 6 IUIs, all with injectables (Puregon) that all failed :( So due to the Danish system and the "free" tries you get here (BTW we pay 45% taxes on paychecks and 25% tax on groceries ect so we're sorta paying in a way), we can first start IVF at the local hospital around October since our 1st meeting with them is September 28th and we can first start when I get AF after this meeting. We get 3 "free" IVF tries although frozen embies don't count, nor do any tries with 0 follies fertilized if I understand it correctly. Until we can start, we'll be NTNP so we can load up mentally for IVF (especially me).


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kat, thanks for the good luCk wishes! :flower: Good luck with O and :spermy: catching the egg! :dust::dust:

@Baby, Wow, you have really been through a lot hun! I am so sorry that you have had suCh a ruff time with everything! Big hugs to you! :hugs::hugs: I really hope that this IVF will be the one that finally gets you your forever baby! good luCk! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

My history is as follows! I had been LTTC#1 for 3 years b4 we went the IVF route, After 14 yr old vasectomy my DH had a Vas Rev done in 10/09, He now has a low sperm count, I had an HSG done and my left tube was open & right tube is damaged, they found a polyp in my uterus, I had hysteroscopy/lap on 08/29/12 to remove a polyp and they removed scar tissue and removed endometriosis that was in there, I found out that I have stage 2 endometriosis & fibroids. My fibroids were not removed due to where they are, they should not do anything to my fertility and are in difficult locations making them hard to remove. I had my IVF/ICSI Nov. 2012, I had 20 eggs, I started out with 9 embryos, they were (5 day) embryos, I transferred 3. It gave me my twins. I now have 3 frosties for my upcoming FET. My twins are a boy & girl born at 28 weeks baby girl born on 5-24-13 @ 12:53 pm weighing 2lbs 5.03 ounces & baby boy born 5-24-13 @ 12:54pm weighing 1 lb 4.8 ounces by C-section. They both had long NICU stays, my son 4 months, my daughter was 2 months. My DD breezed through the NICU without any problems, but my son had a tougher time due to his size. They arrived early because my DS started falling behind in his growth and his heart was working to hard, he had fluid around it also. His heart was normal though after he was delivered thankfully. He had a MRSA infection well he was there and we were worried we would loose him. He had multiple blood transfusions well he was there because his vitals would start crashing. He also had low blood sugar and arrived home on 3 different meds I had to give him along with testing his blood sugar 3 times a day. I was his nurse with all of that going on. Now he is healthy and doesn't have the low blood sugar anymore, thankfully he grew out of it. Both twins are developmentally delayed but are getting there over time! They are thankfully healthy other than their developmental delays.

I am debating about how many embryos to put back for my FET cycle. I put back 3 for my first IVF cycle and ended up with my twins. I had a short cervix though and I thought that was why I would deliver early, instead it was because of the problems with my DS. I have the 3 embryos and I am thinking of putting back 2 just because I am paying for this myself and we can't afford to repeat this cycle all over again! On the other hand due the risks of twins and what happened to me the first time I have some fear with that. I have been looking into a cerclage though because of my short cervix, I see if it is placed early that there is an 80 to 90% chance of going to full term, so I am going to talk to my DR about it for this pregnancy. Even though the surgery sounds scary for placing the cerclage, the risks are lower that there would be complications from the surgery itself vrs the risks that happen when you have a preemie in the NICU and all of the health problems they can encounter.


----------



## wannabeprego

I just wanted to add that I am turning 36 this year and DH is about 10 years older than me. We have been together for almost 14 years and married for almost 9. I am in the USA and I live on the East Coast! :thumbup:


----------



## KatO79

wannabeprego said:


> @Kat, thanks for the good luCk wishes! :flower: Good luck with O and :spermy: catching the egg! :dust::dust:


Thanks wanna, although I seriously doubt that we will get a BFP during our NTNP waiting period before IVF :nope: Especially when those 6 IUIs failed and on most of them I had 2 follies. So thinking if I can't get pregnant with 2 follies and 40-60 million of DH's sperm cells being put directly up there, it looks pretty bleak for me getting pregnant naturally:nope:


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks for sharing ladies

My short story is I had five ivf to have my daughter. Before ivf we had a miscarriage at 8 Weeks. 

After three ivf we changed doctors and found out I had stage three endometriosis and genes that clots easily. 

For all our ivf we never had more than two embryos and for the last one only two eggs which luckily both become two good quality embyros. I obviously have DOR and is the main cause to our infertility. 

We are hoping or last frostie works and we never have to do another round of Ivf. Each and every ivf cycle was so emotional I don't want to face those days again.

Hoping everyone on this thread gets their bfp before xmas!


----------



## KatO79

Here's hoping Unlucky:thumbup: 

It would be nice to get my BFP before Christmas so I can have good news to tell DH's family (since my own won't care much, especially at this point). Have to admit I'm feeling nervous if IVF will work for us, especially since we're LTTTC #1, and I wonder sometimes if I'll ever get to be a mother:nope: 

If it's my eggs, we may look into egg donation although I don't think DH is much for that option since he'd much prefer the child to be mine biologically/genetically (very brave of him, especially since NPD "runs" in my family:wacko:). We'll see, the clinic where we had our IUIs done didn't mention any concerns with my egg quality at all but it's still in the back of my mind that something could be wrong :( :shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

KatO79 said:


> Here's hoping Unlucky:thumbup:
> 
> It would be nice to get my BFP before Christmas so I can have good news to tell DH's family (since my own won't care much, especially at this point). Have to admit I'm feeling nervous if IVF will work for us, especially since we're LTTTC #1, and I wonder sometimes if I'll ever get to be a mother:nope:
> 
> If it's my eggs, we may look into egg donation although I don't think DH is much for that option since he'd much prefer the child to be mine biologically/genetically (very brave of him, especially since NPD "runs" in my family:wacko:). We'll see, the clinic where we had our IUIs done didn't mention any concerns with my egg quality at all but it's still in the back of my mind that something could be wrong :( :shrug:

I think those feelings are completely normal! :hugs::hugs: I had those same exact thoughts before my IVF cycle! :hugs: After LTTC for so long it is hard not to have some doubts. However just remember you have as good of a chance as anyone! The only things you can control is your thoughts, emotions, and health going into it, so try to stay positive, take really good care of yourself and try to surround yourself with people that will only love and support you through the process. I am hoping, praying, sending tons of baby dust and good luck at you for success with your first IVF cycle! Come on BFP! :hugs::hugs: :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

just to add to my last post, I remember that eating a lot of protein was good during your IVF cycle to help make lots of healthy eggs! I remember eating lots of greek yogurt! You also want to drink lots of fluids to prevent over stimulation of your ovaries. I need to find my journal from when I was doing my IVF cycle so I can remember more details of what I went through and any other tips I can offer. I will share the link for it once I find it. Hopefully it can be helpful! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

ok so here is my lttc journal with my IVF cycle details. I have a summary on pg 1 with the page numbers of the
highlights.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...nov-ivf-icsi-pregnancy-journal-link-p148.html


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join. I just went through my first FET transfer August 10th which was a BFN :( I'm seriously crushed. I know my age is not on my side (39) but we did ICSI and PGD and transfered 1 hatching embryo that didn't want to stick. ( more in my journal)

My nurse said I can start BCP when AF shows to prep for my next FET which would be in October. This will be our 2nd and last attempt as we don't have any more frosties and we won't be doing another fresh cycle due to finances.

I have a follow up appointment with my RE in September, so we will see what he has to say. Just want to wish everyone good luck.


----------



## KatO79

wannabeprego said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Here's hoping Unlucky:thumbup:
> 
> It would be nice to get my BFP before Christmas so I can have good news to tell DH's family (since my own won't care much, especially at this point). Have to admit I'm feeling nervous if IVF will work for us, especially since we're LTTTC #1, and I wonder sometimes if I'll ever get to be a mother:nope:
> 
> If it's my eggs, we may look into egg donation although I don't think DH is much for that option since he'd much prefer the child to be mine biologically/genetically (very brave of him, especially since NPD "runs" in my family:wacko:). We'll see, the clinic where we had our IUIs done didn't mention any concerns with my egg quality at all but it's still in the back of my mind that something could be wrong :( :shrug:
> 
> I think those feelings are completely normal! :hugs::hugs: I had those same exact thoughts before my IVF cycle! :hugs: After LTTC for so long it is hard not to have some doubts. However just remember you have as good of a chance as anyone! The only things you can control is your thoughts, emotions, and health going into it, so try to stay positive, take really good care of yourself and try to surround yourself with people that will only love and support you through the process. I am hoping, praying, sending tons of baby dust and good luck at you for success with your first IVF cycle! Come on BFP! :hugs::hugs: :dust::dust:Click to expand...


Thanks wanna:hugs: I think I'm just nervous if whatever is wrong might not be helped by IVF. 

Yeah, that's what I'm trying to do. However, we have no one that truely understands it. My narcissistic mother just says things like "I can't understand you can't get pregnant, I had _no_ problems getting pregnant with all 6 of my children (whom I regret having BTW and I don't think you should have children either as they're the biggest mistake of my life!)." My MIL/FIL don't understand either and have said things like "Just relax and it'll happen" or "Think positive and it'll happen" which is only slightly less hurtful than my mother's comments. One of our friends who knows (who's extremely insecure and kinda childish for a 33 year old) told me last year when I mentioned we'd need IUI/IVF "Why don't you adopt?" because she's adopted (from India, her parents abandoned her on the side of a road at age 3). All of DH's friends have abandoned us completely (except for 1 couple that we see 1-2 every year) because they all have kids and we don't (so they're in "another place in their lives" than us although they don't know we're suffering from infertility). My narcissistic siblings you can see how they are:nope: I still remember my narcissistic sister's reaction when I told her we were TTCing almost 2 years ago: "Yay, more cousins for my 2 kids to play with!":saywhat: Not to mention all the selfish and passive-aggressive stuff her and my narcissistic brother have said and done in the last 2 years. My enabler cousin (she's very enmeshed with my brother and sister) used to be supportive but she's checked out fairly recently (thinking my brother and sister are bad-mouthing me to her because I won't put up with their abusive and selfish behavior anymore) so I don't really hear from her, other than that one FB message she sent complaining about how my narcissistic mother treated her husband so badly a couple of years ago and she went on and on before saying she hopes my mother is nice to me (despite the fact I've told her a number of times that she's not):dohh:

So yeah, no one gets it so not much support other than what we find in each other or the ladies on BnB:nope:

Thank you so much wanna:hugs: It's always nice to know I'll always find support and understanding on this board:flower:




wannabeprego said:


> just to add to my last post, I remember that eating a lot of protein was good during your IVF cycle to help make lots of healthy eggs! I remember eating lots of greek yogurt! You also want to drink lots of fluids to prevent over stimulation of your ovaries. I need to find my journal from when I was doing my IVF cycle so I can remember more details of what I went through and any other tips I can offer. I will share the link for it once I find it. Hopefully it can be helpful! :thumbup:


Thanks:thumbup:

Hmmm thing is I'm a pescetarian (don't eat anything with feathers or fur/hooves so only fish and shellfish) so protein can be a bit hard. I try to eat fish and beans but don't know what else could be good, I'll check out your journal and see if you've mentioned anything else.


Welcome Hopethisyear:flower: So sorry this FET was a BFN :( I hope your next FET gives you your BFP :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Hopethisyear said:


> Hi Ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join. I just went through my first FET transfer August 10th which was a BFN :( I'm seriously crushed. I know my age is not on my side (39) but we did ICSI and PGD and transfered 1 hatching embryo that didn't want to stick. ( more in my journal)
> 
> My nurse said I can start BCP when AF shows to prep for my next FET which would be in October. This will be our 2nd and last attempt as we don't have any more frosties and we won't be doing another fresh cycle due to finances.
> 
> I have a follow up appointment with my RE in September, so we will see what he has to say. Just want to wish everyone good luck.

Welcome to the group! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to you for your upcoming FET! I have everything crossed and I am sending you lots of good luck your way for October! I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM tomorrow is my consultation for my FET with the new RE! I spent the weekend filling out all of the online medical forms for DH & I. I had to print out and sign papers too. I have to bring all of my medical records from my old clinic also. I really hope I like the new RE. The girls in the office that I have spoken to have been very nice and helpful so far so I think that is a good sign. I will do an update after and let you girls know how it went. :thumbup:


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome hopethisyear. Really hope this last embryo gives you a bfp. Sounds promising since you have done pgd. Have everything cross for you. 

Wanna hope your consultation goes well and yes do keep us updated. 

Kat really hope ivf is your answer so you can prove to your mum that children are a precious gift not a waste of time. 

Afm got our referral today hence need to book an appointment next month. Tomorrow our daughter is turning one hence starting to feel that we are ready to go down another emotional ride


----------



## KatO79

Good luck wanna, hope the RE turns out to be nice:flower: I know how important that is, hoping the same about my RE at the hospital (first will find out September 28th).

Unlucky, let us know when you'll be going in and keep us updated. As to my mom, don't think I can prove anything at this point. People with NPD never change their minds, they'll even go against professional opinion because they believe they're ALWAYS right. This woman had 6 kids and regrets them all because we're not slaves to her so now we're all selfish, horrible people for not caving in to her every whim and want. Here are some articles on NPD mothers:

https://www.daughtersofnarcissisticmothers.com/characteristics-of-narcissistic-mothers/

https://www.daughtersofnarcissisticmothers.com/mothers-with-narcissistic-personality-disorder/

https://echorecovery.blogspot.dk/2013/08/tactics-narcissistic-personality-disorder-mother.html

AFM nothing much. I'm 6 dpo today but of course I'm thinking there's only a 2-3% chance of me getting pregnant naturally after almost 2 years TTC and 6 failed IUIs so only keeping track to see if the royal jelly delays AF like it did last cycle (but maybe it was because the royal jelly I took last cycle had vitamins in them so was getting double vitamins:shrug:). If it does, I'll stop and then maybe start taking them again around CD 3-4 when AF turns into brown spotting. Or should I start taking them before then in that case?


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the good luCk wishes girls. :hugs: I am going to Copy and paste my journal entry to save some time sinCe I wrote a long story on how my appointment went this morning. 

@unluCky, happy 1st birthday to your daughter! :flower: Good luCk and tons of baby dust to you for your upComing CyCle! :dust::dust:

@Kat, I am sorry but I have no idea how royal jelly would affeCt your AF. Maybe some of the other girls would know. I do know that the first day of bleeding is Considered CD1 though. Good luCk to you, it would be niCe if you got a surprise BFP this CyCle! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

Okay, so this is the Copy and paste from my journal entry, sorry I wrote a book! LOL! :wacko:

"Okay so it was a small traditional Dr offiCe setting. The waiting room was Crowded so there wasn't many plaCes to sit. There was no bells or whistles or extra frills. They did have a sign in the waiting room asking for patients to not have any Children with them due to the sensitive nature of fertility treatments so I thought that was really great. :thumbup: My old fertility offiCe is a muCh niCer faCility with a larger overall offiCe with a spa, and massage building where patients Can do aCCupunCture before treatment. They have a large impressive lab that they let you tour and a more high end feel to the deCor and everything. It is a bigger offiCe in general. 

The dr himself was overall niCe. He was older, I would guess about 50's or maybe even 60's. He answered all of my questions and explained the general proCess. I will only need 2 drugs but one of them is an injeCtable so I wasn't thrilled with that. :wacko: I asked him about 1 embryo vrs 2 being transferred and he thinks I should do 1 first and than try 2 the next time if it didn't work, but he is okay with doing 2 if I wanted him to. He said that sinCe I had twins the 1st time. 

So the problem Came in beCause there was some additional testing that I didn't know about, but the DR wants me to do this test where they insert a mirsCope into my uterus and look in there. The problem is that the billing department didn't think it would be Covered by insuranCe so it Costs about 1,000.00 buCks, this is in addition to an ultrasound to look at my uterus, so this was news to me. They also Charge this $250.00 admin fee to start the FET Cyle with them. This was inCreasing the Costs from about 4,500 to over 5,500 and getting into a priCe into an area where I am not Comfortable anymore. I spoke to the billing department well I was there and I thought my insuranCe was going to Cover this testing but now it is looking like they will not. I am not totally sure but when I went through this testing with another fertility offiCe b4 my insuranCe did Cover it. Overall even though this fertility offiCe is the most affordable in my state, the additional testing and hidden fees they Charge have made me deCide to do the FET at my first CliniC and just do the drive. 

I also met with the IVF Coordinator well I was there, and I didn't Care for her, she talked really fast and was Confusing as a result of it. She was saying she wanted my DH to provide an STD blood panel even though he won't even be involved with the Cyle this time at all, sinCe the embryos are already made. That makes no sense to me. They also wanted me to do additional testing that is not part of the normal routine OBGYN exam and STD panel that you would get when you go for your well women exam, so I have no idea if that stuff would be Covered or not. Long story short by the time I was done my head was spinning and I felt overwhelmed. 

So I spoke to my old CliniC on the phone and asked how the FET would work if I do it out of state and I Can just do my monitoring out of town, and just go up there for the transfer itself. I CheCked with a fertility CliniC near my home to ask about monitoring me for the FET and they Charge 175.00 for an ultrasound, whiCh I would need a few but that is still Cheaper than all of the other testing Costs I would raCk up with the new CliniC. My old CliniC Charges $1650.00 for the transfer and than I would have to pay for the meds whiCh range from about 500 to 1k, so $2,650 is a hell of alot more affordable in the long run. So that is our new plan and I am more Comfortable with that. I already know and like the other DR, and had suCCess with them, so I feel better about it. We would just drive right to the City where the fertilty offiCe is, so it would only be a 4.5 hour drive this way. I might just go by myself and leave DH at home with the kids or if he is nervous about having them alone we might all go together, we haven't made up our minds yet, but I am leaning towards Otober to do it now to avoid the winter weather that happens up north, but I would for sure do it by November. I Can drive to my hometown that is about 45 minutes away from my fertility CliniC and visit with family well I am there if I have the time. 

So that is the new plan and I feel muCh better about the overall Cost and proCess, sinCe I found out today that I Can do out of town monitoring and only have to be out of town for a day for the transfer. Of Course with the Commute I would have to spend the night, so I would be there 2 nights and 3 days at a minimum.

The new CliniC was really going to extremes with the testing and going beyond what I feel should be neCessary for me to do the FET. The thought of jumping through all of these hoops for the FET is Crazy to me. I am already annoyed that I have to go through so muh to get pregnant in the first plaCe but adding in extra Costs and extra testing has made me think driving long distanCe is the lesser of the 2 evils, so i Can have some $$ left in savings at the end of the day!"


----------



## KatO79

Thanks wanna:flower: Yeah it would be but after having tried for this long (with 6 failed IUIs to boot), I'm not holding out much hope for it happening naturally:nope: DH and I are just trying to take things easy until we can start IVF. It's been kinda good for us I think since we're not trying to BD to make a baby, we're just BDing and seeing what happens:thumbup:

As for the royal jelly, it delayed my AF last cycle but I don't know if it was because I started taking them around 6-7 dpo or if it was because they contained extra vitamins (while the new ones I'm now taking don't):shrug: We'll see what happens. Actually I'm almost hoping it delays AF by a couple of days since that'd make my cycle fit better for starting IVF very shortly after that appointment. But if AF hasn't started by around 3 days after I expect it to, I'll stop taking them.

Glad to hear that the people at the other clinic were, for the most part, nice and helpful. But it stinks they wanted you to do all those extra tests. I don't know if they wanted your DH checked out in case the FET fails and you want to do 1 fresh IVF cycle:shrug: But if you feel most comfortable going back to your previous clinic, that may be the best choice. Will you need to have an appointment with the old clinic now to discuss things with them or can you just call them when you want to start?


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies,

I have been briefly chatting to Kat on a thread I had started for those starting IVF in Oct and she said that you guys were chatting on here, so thought I would come and say Hi and join your journies.

A little background about us.... Me and OH are 31, we have been trying to conceive since December 2011. After thinking it would happen easily, it soon became clear that it wouldn't. After a year of trying and not a hint of a BFP we visited out Dr who referred us to our local Fertility clinic. Many tests later they discovered I suffer from late on-set congenital adrenal hyperplasia and was perscribed dexamethason (steroid) to lower some very high hormone levels that they believed was stopping me get pregnant. I also did 3 rounds of clomid. Still no BFP.

We went for our initial appointment for IVF on 11.08.2015 and will be looking to start out first round in Oct. We need to go back in Sept to see a nurse to discuss the drugs I will be using and when and then full steam ahead in Oct. I was a little disappointed as wanted to start in Sept but was too close, I supose one more month won't hurt when we've been trying for nearly 4 years.

I have been a member on this site for over 3 years now and is so lovely to meet new people who are going through the same / similar things as you. I haven't had a chance to read all of the posts yet, but I will do over time and look forward to hearing many BFPs over the next few months xx


----------



## KatO79

Welcome zelly1:flower: Nice to see you here:happydance:

So sorry you've been having problems conceiving as well. I know what you mean about wanting to start sooner, I was hoping we'd get an appointment with our hospital sooner but no such luck:nope: I was ready to go after IUI #6 failed:haha: 

Yeah I know what you mean, it's so wonderful to talk to others on this board that understand what it's like, especially if you don't know anyone that has been through similar fertility issues themselves.

Here's hoping we all get BFPs before Christmas:happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

KatO79 said:


> Thanks wanna:flower: Yeah it would be but after having tried for this long (with 6 failed IUIs to boot), I'm not holding out much hope for it happening naturally:nope: DH and I are just trying to take things easy until we can start IVF. It's been kinda good for us I think since we're not trying to BD to make a baby, we're just BDing and seeing what happens:thumbup:
> 
> As for the royal jelly, it delayed my AF last cycle but I don't know if it was because I started taking them around 6-7 dpo or if it was because they contained extra vitamins (while the new ones I'm now taking don't):shrug: We'll see what happens. Actually I'm almost hoping it delays AF by a couple of days since that'd make my cycle fit better for starting IVF very shortly after that appointment. But if AF hasn't started by around 3 days after I expect it to, I'll stop taking them.
> 
> Glad to hear that the people at the other clinic were, for the most part, nice and helpful. But it stinks they wanted you to do all those extra tests. I don't know if they wanted your DH checked out in case the FET fails and you want to do 1 fresh IVF cycle:shrug: But if you feel most comfortable going back to your previous clinic, that may be the best choice. Will you need to have an appointment with the old clinic now to discuss things with them or can you just call them when you want to start?

I contacted my old clinic and I have a phone consultation this Saturday 08/29 in the early morning with the DR that did my transfer for my first IVF cycle that resulted in my twins, so it will be really awesome to talk to him and be able to say thank you. I am hoping he can do my FET transfer also since I had success with him before. I will find out from him what the next steps will be. I already talked to the billing department there and I also found a fertility clinic near my home to do the out of town monitoring and blood draws for the actual FET cycle. I got all of the costs from them also for the ultrasounds and blood work that I would need so I am looking at a grand total of about $3,500 to 4k or so depending on how much monitoring I need and how much the meds will cost me. Once I am ready to go on with the FET cycle I need to contact my fertility clinic about 3 weeks before my AF starts so they can get me RX's written so I can get those filled and ordered in time to start. :thumbup: I am thinking about doing it in October but no later than November. :thumbup:




zelly1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have been briefly chatting to Kat on a thread I had started for those starting IVF in Oct and she said that you guys were chatting on here, so thought I would come and say Hi and join your journies.
> 
> A little background about us.... Me and OH are 31, we have been trying to conceive since December 2011. After thinking it would happen easily, it soon became clear that it wouldn't. After a year of trying and not a hint of a BFP we visited out Dr who referred us to our local Fertility clinic. Many tests later they discovered I suffer from late on-set congenital adrenal hyperplasia and was perscribed dexamethason (steroid) to lower some very high hormone levels that they believed was stopping me get pregnant. I also did 3 rounds of clomid. Still no BFP.
> 
> We went for our initial appointment for IVF on 11.08.2015 and will be looking to start out first round in Oct. We need to go back in Sept to see a nurse to discuss the drugs I will be using and when and then full steam ahead in Oct. I was a little disappointed as wanted to start in Sept but was too close, I supose one more month won't hurt when we've been trying for nearly 4 years.
> 
> I have been a member on this site for over 3 years now and is so lovely to meet new people who are going through the same / similar things as you. I haven't had a chance to read all of the posts yet, but I will do over time and look forward to hearing many BFPs over the next few months xx

Welcome to the group! :flower: This is a very lovely, supportive and friendly group of ladies!:thumbup: It is nice to have some girlfriends to go through this process with! I must admit without you girls to chat with I would be feeling very lonely at times. I am sorry that you are battling infertility, it can be a very painful journey, and I hope your IVF cycle results in a BFP! :hugs: I wish you lots of good luck and sticky baby dust vibes for your IVF cycle! :dust::dust:


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi Zelly welcome to this thread. Infertility is something so hard to share with others that haven't gone through it. Caught up with some mothers today and they asked whether I am going to try for another one. 

I wish I could but I can't try naturally so it made me a bit upset. Thank goodness for this board. 

Zelly Oct is around the corner very excited for you. 

Wanna sorry that your local clinic didn't work out for you but it is great that you can now thank your doctor. 

Afm I called today to make an appointment 23 sept. They want to do a few blood test etc hope everything is fine. Don't think I will start my cycle until November. Another problem is my period hasn't came since 20 July very late due to the mini pill. I stopped taking it now but hoping I don't get a painful heavy period due to my endometriosis! 

Can't wait to hear about everyone's cycles.


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Infertility is something so hard to share with others that haven't gone through it. Caught up with some mothers today and they asked whether I am going to try for another one.
> 
> I wish I could but I can't try naturally so it made me a bit upset. Thank goodness for this board.

Ain't that the truth:nope: I'm sorry that they upset you, women that had a reasonably easy time of getting pregnant just don't get it, they think you just need to BD a couple of months or so and whupti, you're pregnant. I actually fear getting a similar question from people who don't know my fertility issues when we actually succeed in having a baby:wacko: Makes me hope extra for twins because then I'd think that question would less likely come up :haha: DH would preferably like to only have 1 child but is perfectly fine with 2 if I get pregnant with twins from our IVF.




Unlucky41 said:


> Afm I called today to make an appointment 23 sept. They want to do a few blood test etc hope everything is fine. Don't think I will start my cycle until November. Another problem is my period hasn't came since 20 July very late due to the mini pill. I stopped taking it now but hoping I don't get a painful heavy period due to my endometriosis!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about everyone's cycles.


Hope the appointment goes well:flower: What kind of blood tests do they want you to do? I hope your AF won't be so bad :(


----------



## Cherub714

froggyfrog said:


> Hey, can I join you? We are looking to start our process at the end of November. We have had three failed iuis, dh has severely low sperm count. He has tried many things to help it, clomid for 6 months, supplements, and varicocele repair. I have "weak ovulation " but responded extremely well to letrozole. We have waited a long time before deciding on ivf because of the money. Our re told us that she thinks that we have really high chances since I have no real issues, especially if we do icsi. We have come to an idea to help out a little. We already have almost everything we need as far as baby items go, so we will not have a baby shower after I'm expecting. Instead we will have a help us have a baby shower. I will have all of our family and friends donate whatever amount they would spend on a gift to our ivf. And whatever is left we will take out a loan. I'm super excited!

Hope I can join in too! My DH also has low sperm ct and quality. Md said we should go straight to IVF and we just had our retrieval this morning. Hope to transfer in Oct depending on how many embryos we have!!! Praying hard for those little eggs! It took us a while to decide on IVF also bc of cost and ultimately decided on taking out a loan. We did ICSI bc they said d/t DH counts it would be the only option! He also did cloud, supplements and varicocele repair which made the latter made all his counts etc worse so that was a HUGE disappointment! And the fact that you have to wait for at least 3 to 5 months after sx. Hope all works out for you guys!!!! Let me know if u need someone to talk to!


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies, can I join? I went for my baseline scan today and they found a cyst. They want me to wait until October to check if it is gone. If it goes I will start in October, so fingers crossed.


----------



## wannabeprego

Unlucky41 said:


> Hi Zelly welcome to this thread. Infertility is something so hard to share with others that haven't gone through it. Caught up with some mothers today and they asked whether I am going to try for another one.
> 
> I wish I could but I can't try naturally so it made me a bit upset. Thank goodness for this board.
> 
> Zelly Oct is around the corner very excited for you.
> 
> Wanna sorry that your local clinic didn't work out for you but it is great that you can now thank your doctor.
> 
> Afm I called today to make an appointment 23 sept. They want to do a few blood test etc hope everything is fine. Don't think I will start my cycle until November. Another problem is my period hasn't came since 20 July very late due to the mini pill. I stopped taking it now but hoping I don't get a painful heavy period due to my endometriosis!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about everyone's cycles.

Thanks hun. I think everything happens for a reason so I think ultimatly despite having to drive further for my FET I will probably have a better outcome in the end, with hopfully a BFP! :thumbup:

Good luck with your tests, blood work and appointment. I hope that everything goes great and you can move forward! :dust::dust:



Cherub714 said:


> froggyfrog said:
> 
> 
> Hey, can I join you? We are looking to start our process at the end of November. We have had three failed iuis, dh has severely low sperm count. He has tried many things to help it, clomid for 6 months, supplements, and varicocele repair. I have "weak ovulation " but responded extremely well to letrozole. We have waited a long time before deciding on ivf because of the money. Our re told us that she thinks that we have really high chances since I have no real issues, especially if we do icsi. We have come to an idea to help out a little. We already have almost everything we need as far as baby items go, so we will not have a baby shower after I'm expecting. Instead we will have a help us have a baby shower. I will have all of our family and friends donate whatever amount they would spend on a gift to our ivf. And whatever is left we will take out a loan. I'm super excited!
> 
> Hope I can join in too! My DH also has low sperm ct and quality. Md said we should go straight to IVF and we just had our retrieval this morning. Hope to transfer in Oct depending on how many embryos we have!!! Praying hard for those little eggs! It took us a while to decide on IVF also bc of cost and ultimately decided on taking out a loan. We did ICSI bc they said d/t DH counts it would be the only option! He also did cloud, supplements and varicocele repair which made the latter made all his counts etc worse so that was a HUGE disappointment! And the fact that you have to wait for at least 3 to 5 months after sx. Hope all works out for you guys!!!! Let me know if u need someone to talk to!Click to expand...

Welcome to the group!:flower: Good luck and baby dust to you for your transfer! How many eggs did you get? I hope you get lots of healthy embryos! :dust::dust: I hope you get a BFP! :dust::dust: My DH has a low sperm count also because he had a vasectomy reversal from one he had that was 14 years old! We didn't have any luck after either, but I also have infertility problems too that are listed in my siggy. :dohh: 




Asterimou said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I went for my baseline scan today and they found a cyst. They want me to wait until October to check if it is gone. If it goes I will start in October, so fingers crossed.

Welcome to the group!:flower: Fingers crossed that your cyst goes away and that you an move forward with your IVF cylce soon!:hugs: Good luck and baby dust to you hun! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

A small detail I forgot to mention about my visit with the new DR at the new fertility clinic that I was considering is that he was asking about my old fertility clinic and what the name of the Dr is there. He was saying how they have the spa, massage and acupuncturist there and if I had done any of that before my cycle. I did say that I stuck to the basics although I don't think there is anything wrong with using those services, I am all for whatever will help someone have success during their cycle! However the RE was making jokes about my other DR and how he is into the holistic healing stuff,etc. I just shrugged it off and acted like I thought it was funny. I know he was joking but I am not really sure that was appropriate. Plus the office there is not even close to being as nice as my old fertility clinic. I was thinking, yeah dude you wish your office was as nice as theirs! :growlmad: LOL! I didn't get angry personally because I am not really sensitive to many things at this point since I have been through so much with the infertility stuff. But I could see how he might rub someone the wrong way. When I was reading the reviews about him some people didn't care for his sense of humor. Well regardless I am not going, there and I won't even be going there for the monitoring, I am going to a different fertility office. I was also asking him about that additional test he wanted to do where he looked into my uterus with a camera and if it was painful. He said he doesn't think so since I had twins. jokingly... Hmmm, funny or not? Who knows, well it still doesn't mean it wouldn't be painful to do it. Well thankfully I am not doing that mess anyways.

What do you girls think? Weird stuff right?:wacko:


----------



## KatO79

Wanna: Yeah he doesn't sound like a very nice person. Might be a good thing you decided to go with your original clinic:thumbup: I think it's important that you find your RE likeable, especially if you end up needing more IVF/FET tries than just 1. I'd only consider going with someone like that if he had _insanely_ better results compared to other REs but he probably doesn't.

I found my RE at the clinic we did our IUIs at to be very nice but we didn't have much to do with her during the actual treatment, it was 3 of the nurses I had much more contact with (1 of them I wasn't very fond of but she seemed to be good at her job so put up with her on the days I had her). 

Wow now I'm _really_ nervous about meeting my RE at the hospital:wacko: I just checked out the Fertility Clinic Unit's webpage and can only find 1 RE but that can't be right, not when they have about 350 couples at a time:wacko:

UPDATE: So I was on reddit in the "raised by narcissists" section and this one woman wrote this after mentioning how wonderful having kids is but that the first year is this (she was commenting someone that had her narcissistic father tell her not to have kids because they're a mistake):



> it actually was the worst year of my life due to lack of sleep, human interaction, and even basic necessities like 'being able to use the bathroom for just a few minutes without a baby crying outside the door thinking you've died and left them forever.'

I took a bit of offence to this so wrote to her:



> Be careful saying things like this as infertile women, like myself, would do just about anything to experience that! I've been trying for almost 2 years, have had 6 failed IUIs with injectables and will be starting IVF in Oct/Nov. So yeah, comments like that are a red flag to couples dealing with infertility.

And a couple of people, perhaps including her, downvoted me so I went from 1 point to -1. Don't know what's up with that.

To make things worse, she wrote to me and told me she tried for almost 2 years and needed medical help to have her baby :wacko: She told me she wants to be honest and be open about how difficult it is to have children so anyone wanting kids is better prepared. I just don't get it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi everyone, can I join? I will be doing a FET with my transfer set for early November. I have just come off of my IVF cycle which resulted in a chemical. I am still kinda dealing with that emotionally but am looking forward to this FET. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## wannabeprego

KatO79 said:


> Wanna: Yeah he doesn't sound like a very nice person. Might be a good thing you decided to go with your original clinic:thumbup: I think it's important that you find your RE likeable, especially if you end up needing more IVF/FET tries than just 1. I'd only consider going with someone like that if he had _insanely_ better results compared to other REs but he probably doesn't.
> 
> I found my RE at the clinic we did our IUIs at to be very nice but we didn't have much to do with her during the actual treatment, it was 3 of the nurses I had much more contact with (1 of them I wasn't very fond of but she seemed to be good at her job so put up with her on the days I had her).
> 
> Wow now I'm _really_ nervous about meeting my RE at the hospital:wacko: I just checked out the Fertility Clinic Unit's webpage and can only find 1 RE but that can't be right, not when they have about 350 couples at a time:wacko:
> 
> UPDATE: So I was on reddit in the "raised by narcissists" section and this one woman wrote this after mentioning how wonderful having kids is but that the first year is this (she was commenting someone that had her narcissistic father tell her not to have kids because they're a mistake):
> 
> 
> 
> it actually was the worst year of my life due to lack of sleep, human interaction, and even basic necessities like 'being able to use the bathroom for just a few minutes without a baby crying outside the door thinking you've died and left them forever.'
> 
> I took a bit of offence to this so wrote to her:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful saying things like this as infertile women, like myself, would do just about anything to experience that! I've been trying for almost 2 years, have had 6 failed IUIs with injectables and will be starting IVF in Oct/Nov. So yeah, comments like that are a red flag to couples dealing with infertility.Click to expand...
> 
> And a couple of people, perhaps including her, downvoted me so I went from 1 point to -1. Don't know what's up with that.
> 
> To make things worse, she wrote to me and told me she tried for almost 2 years and needed medical help to have her baby :wacko: She told me she wants to be honest and be open about how difficult it is to have children so anyone wanting kids is better prepared. I just don't get it.Click to expand...

I hope you like your RE once you get to meet them! :thumbup: Good luck! :thumbup: I think it is a good idea to write down any questions that you might have and have a note pad and pen to write down what the RE says. My mind always draws a blank when I am in a situation like that. :dohh:

I am sorry that the lady on the message boards you are on upset you with her comments about being a mom. Big hugs to you hun! :hugs: Yes, being a Mom can be challenging, but the love you feel for your child and all of the wonderful moments you share with your child outweigh those difficult times. 



ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi everyone, can I join? I will be doing a FET with my transfer set for early November. I have just come off of my IVF cycle which resulted in a chemical. I am still kinda dealing with that emotionally but am looking forward to this FET.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Welcome to the group! :hugs:This is a lovely group of ladies! :flower: Girls, this is my friend from the boards, the two of us go way back! :winkwink: Good luck with your FET hun! :dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabeprego said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna: Yeah he doesn't sound like a very nice person. Might be a good thing you decided to go with your original clinic:thumbup: I think it's important that you find your RE likeable, especially if you end up needing more IVF/FET tries than just 1. I'd only consider going with someone like that if he had _insanely_ better results compared to other REs but he probably doesn't.
> 
> I found my RE at the clinic we did our IUIs at to be very nice but we didn't have much to do with her during the actual treatment, it was 3 of the nurses I had much more contact with (1 of them I wasn't very fond of but she seemed to be good at her job so put up with her on the days I had her).
> 
> Wow now I'm _really_ nervous about meeting my RE at the hospital:wacko: I just checked out the Fertility Clinic Unit's webpage and can only find 1 RE but that can't be right, not when they have about 350 couples at a time:wacko:
> 
> UPDATE: So I was on reddit in the "raised by narcissists" section and this one woman wrote this after mentioning how wonderful having kids is but that the first year is this (she was commenting someone that had her narcissistic father tell her not to have kids because they're a mistake):
> 
> 
> 
> it actually was the worst year of my life due to lack of sleep, human interaction, and even basic necessities like 'being able to use the bathroom for just a few minutes without a baby crying outside the door thinking you've died and left them forever.'
> 
> I took a bit of offence to this so wrote to her:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful saying things like this as infertile women, like myself, would do just about anything to experience that! I've been trying for almost 2 years, have had 6 failed IUIs with injectables and will be starting IVF in Oct/Nov. So yeah, comments like that are a red flag to couples dealing with infertility.Click to expand...
> 
> And a couple of people, perhaps including her, downvoted me so I went from 1 point to -1. Don't know what's up with that.
> 
> To make things worse, she wrote to me and told me she tried for almost 2 years and needed medical help to have her baby :wacko: She told me she wants to be honest and be open about how difficult it is to have children so anyone wanting kids is better prepared. I just don't get it.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you like your RE once you get to meet them! :thumbup: Good luck! :thumbup: I think it is a good idea to write down any questions that you might have and have a note pad and pen to write down what the RE says. My mind always draws a blank when I am in a situation like that. :dohh:
> 
> I am sorry that the lady on the message boards you are on upset you with her comments about being a mom. Big hugs to you hun! :hugs: Yes, being a Mom can be challenging, but the love you feel for your child and all of the wonderful moments you share with your child outweigh those difficult times.
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, can I join? I will be doing a FET with my transfer set for early November. I have just come off of my IVF cycle which resulted in a chemical. I am still kinda dealing with that emotionally but am looking forward to this FET.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the group! :hugs:This is a lovely group of ladies! :flower: Girls, this is my friend from the boards, the two of us go way back! :winkwink: Good luck with your FET hun! :dust::dust:Click to expand...

LOL, yes we do go way back! thank you so much, so happy to be on this roller coaster again with you!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome ttcbaby we might be doing a FET Together. So sorry for your lost. When we had our miscarried four years ago I cried my eyes out and refused to go to work for a little while. 

With time it gets better and especially with a bfp!!!

How many are you thinking of transferring? We only have one so hoping this is another good quality blastocyst that turns into another adorable baby


----------



## Lilly Pud

I hope you don't mind me butting in! KatO79 - do kind of understand what that woman is saying. Although form our perspective (I am due to start IVF too) having a baby is EVERYTHING and the idea of complaining when we achieve that seems unimaginable, we have to remember that life is not a bunch of roses for those who have young babies. They have a huge amount of stress and responsibility and their life has changed, sometimes not how they are expecting. I am most not having a pop at you at all. But sometimes I have to remind myself that the whole world can not always consider my feelings, and that other people who can have children, have a hard time too and sometimes they need to talk about it. As I'm sure we will when it is our turn.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Unlucky41 said:


> Welcome ttcbaby we might be doing a FET Together. So sorry for your lost. When we had our miscarried four years ago I cried my eyes out and refused to go to work for a little while.
> 
> With time it gets better and especially with a bfp!!!
> 
> How many are you thinking of transferring? We only have one so hoping this is another good quality blastocyst that turns into another adorable baby

Awesome we can do this together! We are transferring 2 which is what the dr recommended. She said we have 4 so two FET but I'm hoping we only need one! She is adding heparin to my cycle as she feels it will help with implantation. 

I got my FET calender today and wow fets take really long. Starting with BCPs then lupron in September and FET transfer isn't till November 10th!!


----------



## KatO79

Welcome to Cherub714, Asterimou, ttcbaby117 and Lilly Pud:flower:



Lilly Pud said:


> I hope you don't mind me butting in! KatO79 - do kind of understand what that woman is saying. Although form our perspective (I am due to start IVF too) having a baby is EVERYTHING and the idea of complaining when we achieve that seems unimaginable, we have to remember that life is not a bunch of roses for those who have young babies. They have a huge amount of stress and responsibility and their life has changed, sometimes not how they are expecting. I am most not having a pop at you at all. But sometimes I have to remind myself that the whole world can not always consider my feelings, and that other people who can have children, have a hard time too and sometimes they need to talk about it. As I'm sure we will when it is our turn.

I *totally* get that having a baby is hard work and challenging and I don't mind people saying that. I objected mostly to her saying it was "the worst year" of her life though, I found that harsh and sad, especially when she took almost 2 years to conceive:nope: 

ttcbaby117: I'm so sorry for your loss :( I hope that your FET goes well and you get a super sticky BFP :dust:

wanna: I might just do that although I don't have many questions about the actual IVF. I've read a good deal about it and understand what it's about. It would be questions about our situation if anything.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Kat. This truly is a is a roller coaster ride. Im just happy to have all you ladies to help me through it


----------



## zelly1

Thanks for the welcome ladies and hello to all the new ladies 

I am currently waiting for AF to show so I can call the clinic to book my next appt on day 19 to get all the drugs ill be taking. Had my blood test results through which show my egg reserve is good and should respond well to stimulation which is good

Hope you're all having a nice weekend. Raining where I am and meant to all weekend. Great!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

@Zelly, thanks! :flower: I hope you have a good weekend also. DH & I are just relaxing and staying in this weekend sinCe he has a lot of school work to do, so it is a lazy weekend for us. The Weather has been really pretty though! The leaves already started to Change here, and I noticed them baCk at the beginning of August. I Can't believe that Summer is almost done and Fall is almost here already!

AFM, I had my phone Consultation today with my original RE and it went well. I told him that it was thanks to them that we had our twins and told him how they arrived early at 28 weeks, and are healthy despite developmental delays. We talked about my 3 remaining embryos and he said that they are of very high quality so based on my First IVF where we put back 3 embryos and I ended up with the twins. He recommends just putting back 1 embryo just because of what happened to me with the twins and because the embryos are of such great quality.

I think I am going to take his advice, and that was also what the other RE said as well. I woud be really scared if it was twins again due to the risk of having preemies again and my short Cervix. It would be wonderful to have a healthy full term baby and pregnanCy without the lengthy NICU stay! So I will just do the 1 embryo and if it doesn't work than I would use my 2 that are left in another FET. My fertility CliniC offers finanCing so if we needed it DH and i would take advantage of that to help out with the Costs of repeating the CyCle again. We disCussed the meds I would be on for the FET and the DR will be putting in the RX's so I Can order them soon. I didn't do birth Control for my first IVF so i won't be on that this time. I will be on lupron, ESTROGEN, PROGESTERONE SHOTS, AND THE VAGINAL INSERTS.

I am still debating on the time frames as to when we will do the FET though and I haven't made my mind up if I am ready to do it in OCtober or November or wait until the Spring. I won't want to drive the 4.5 hours in the winter so if I didn't make it by Nov, than I would be looking at Spring. DH wants us to wait longer to have #3 and have the twins be turning 4 by the time the next baby arrives vrs them being 3. I think he just feels overwhelmed right now. I still am trying to make up my mind what to do as far as timing for the FET. :wacko: DH seems set on waiting now though so I am disappointed because I wasn't ready to wait as long as he wants to wait now. I am not getting any younger!


----------



## KatO79

wannabeprego said:


> I am still debating on the time frames as to when we will do the FET though and I haven't made my mind up if I am ready to do it in OCtober or November or wait until the Spring. I won't want to drive the 4.5 hours in the winter so if I didn't make it by Nov, than I would be looking at Spring. DH wants us to wait longer to have #3 and have the twins be turning 4 by the time the next baby arrives vrs them being 3. I think he just feels overwhelmed right now. I still am trying to make up my mind what to do as far as timing for the FET. :wacko: DH seems set on waiting now though so I am disappointed because I wasn't ready to wait as long as he wants to wait now. I am not getting any younger!

Hmmm I don't think I'd wait another year in your situation either. Isn't your DH out a bit late with saying this? I'd have a talk with him and see if you can't find a compromise if he's really set against doing the FET within the next 3-6 months. 

AFM AF is on her way (starting to cramp and bleed) but I had a feeling she would so not too disappointed:shrug: I honestly think we have an issue and really do need IVF to get pregnant. AF is definitely delayed by at least 1 day which is good, I'm hoping she'll be delayed again by 1-2 days more next cycle as well so if we'll be doing the short protocol, we can start right after our 1st meeting with the RE.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sorry about AF KAT. For us LTTTCer's it is always hard to see her rear her ugly head. 

Anyone have any advice on what supplements to take or what we can do to help during a FET?

I did a lot of supplements during my second IVF and I do believe they worked as I got many more eggs and of much better quality. I would like to do something for my lining during my FET but have googled and haven't really found anything concrete which I found shocking.


----------



## Unlucky41

Good question ttc baby I am really not sure.

I have another problem my period haven't returned properly since stopping breast feeding. I emailed my RE he said he will fix it for me. I assume I have to take drugs? 

I fear my transfer won't be for a while


----------



## KatO79

ttcbaby117 said:


> Sorry about AF KAT. For us LTTTCer's it is always hard to see her rear her ugly head.
> 
> Anyone have any advice on what supplements to take or what we can do to help during a FET?
> 
> I did a lot of supplements during my second IVF and I do believe they worked as I got many more eggs and of much better quality. I would like to do something for my lining during my FET but have googled and haven't really found anything concrete which I found shocking.


Thanks ttcbaby117, although I was like almost 100% sure she was going to turn up as I hadn't been experiencing any of the symptoms I had during my chemical back in April 2014.

Hmmm I have no idea what actually works but found an article with some suggestions: 

https://natural-fertility-info.com/thin-lining-of-the-uterus-build-the-uterine-lining-naturally.html

I'm assuming you're already taking prenatal/pregnancy vitamins with folic acid?




Unlucky41 said:


> Good question ttc baby I am really not sure.
> 
> I have another problem my period haven't returned properly since stopping breast feeding. I emailed my RE he said he will fix it for me. I assume I have to take drugs?
> 
> I fear my transfer won't be for a while


I don't know much about it but your RE will probably give you some sort of drug to induce AF. I hope it works and that you won't have to delay your FET :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

KatO79 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> I am still debating on the time frames as to when we will do the FET though and I haven't made my mind up if I am ready to do it in OCtober or November or wait until the Spring. I won't want to drive the 4.5 hours in the winter so if I didn't make it by Nov, than I would be looking at Spring. DH wants us to wait longer to have #3 and have the twins be turning 4 by the time the next baby arrives vrs them being 3. I think he just feels overwhelmed right now. I still am trying to make up my mind what to do as far as timing for the FET. :wacko: DH seems set on waiting now though so I am disappointed because I wasn't ready to wait as long as he wants to wait now. I am not getting any younger!
> 
> Hmmm I don't think I'd wait another year in your situation either. Isn't your DH out a bit late with saying this? I'd have a talk with him and see if you can't find a compromise if he's really set against doing the FET within the next 3-6 months.
> 
> AFM AF is on her way (starting to cramp and bleed) but I had a feeling she would so not too disappointed:shrug: I honestly think we have an issue and really do need IVF to get pregnant. AF is definitely delayed by at least 1 day which is good, I'm hoping she'll be delayed again by 1-2 days more next cycle as well so if we'll be doing the short protocol, we can start right after our 1st meeting with the RE.Click to expand...


Yeah, I have been talking to him about the FET cycle for a while now, he seemed to be on board a while back when I first started talking about it, but I think as it is getting closer and becoming a reality he is starting to freak out and wanting to wait longer. :dohh: I also think that since the twins are developmentally delayed and are taking longer to reach their milestones, that DH thinks they will be a lot of work still and not where most full term 3 year olds are. 

I think the fact that DH is in college full time working on his masters has an impact on his view of everything. Thankfully DH only has one more semester of college classes left after he finishes up the one he is in now. I think he has about 2 weeks left in his current semester and than he gets about 2 weeks off for his break in between classes. So the only tough thing is he finishes up in the winter, so if he gives me the green light to do the FET I would be driving in the snow 4.5 hours to my clinic, otherwise I would be a waiting until Spring. I am still holding out hope that I can sway him to give me the green light sooner than later, and get this done in the Fall! 





ttcbaby117 said:


> Sorry about AF KAT. For us LTTTCer's it is always hard to see her rear her ugly head.
> 
> Anyone have any advice on what supplements to take or what we can do to help during a FET?
> 
> I did a lot of supplements during my second IVF and I do believe they worked as I got many more eggs and of much better quality. I would like to do something for my lining during my FET but have googled and haven't really found anything concrete which I found shocking.

i wish I had some suggestions hun! I could also use this information as well! In general I am going to try to eat really healthy, cut out my caffeine, cut out artificial sweetners, get back on my prenatal vitamins and take my folic acid again! I am going to do a google search as well and see what I can find and let you know if I come up with anything helpful!:thumbup:



Unlucky41 said:


> Good question ttc baby I am really not sure.
> 
> I have another problem my period haven't returned properly since stopping breast feeding. I emailed my RE he said he will fix it for me. I assume I have to take drugs?
> 
> I fear my transfer won't be for a while

Sorry your AF isn't coperating! :hugs: I hope it comes soon so you can move forward with your transfer! Good luck! :dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Unlucky41 said:


> Good question ttc baby I am really not sure.
> 
> I have another problem my period haven't returned properly since stopping breast feeding. I emailed my RE he said he will fix it for me. I assume I have to take drugs?
> 
> I fear my transfer won't be for a while

He will give you some pills which will induce a bleed so you can start your fet. I believe it is called provera. You should be okay, he will get you sorted.



KatO79 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about AF KAT. For us LTTTCer's it is always hard to see her rear her ugly head.
> 
> Anyone have any advice on what supplements to take or what we can do to help during a FET?
> 
> I did a lot of supplements during my second IVF and I do believe they worked as I got many more eggs and of much better quality. I would like to do something for my lining during my FET but have googled and haven't really found anything concrete which I found shocking.
> 
> 
> Thanks ttcbaby117, although I was like almost 100% sure she was going to turn up as I hadn't been experiencing any of the symptoms I had during my chemical back in April 2014.
> 
> Hmmm I have no idea what actually works but found an article with some suggestions:
> 
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/thin-lining-of-the-uterus-build-the-uterine-lining-naturally.html
> 
> I'm assuming you're already taking prenatal/pregnancy vitamins with folic acid?Click to expand...


Thanks! I will check out the website. I do take a prenatal with DHA and folic acid but that is really it. 



wannabeprego said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> AFM AF is on her way (starting to cramp and bleed) but I had a feeling she would so not too disappointed:shrug: I honestly think we have an issue and really do need IVF to get pregnant. AF is definitely delayed by at least 1 day which is good, I'm hoping she'll be delayed again by 1-2 days more next cycle as well so if we'll be doing the short protocol, we can start right after our 1st meeting with the RE.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have been talking to him about the FET cycle for a while now, he seemed to be on board a while back when I first started talking about it, but I think as it is getting closer and becoming a reality he is starting to freak out and wanting to wait longer. :dohh: I also think that since the twins are developmentally delayed and are taking longer to reach their milestones, that DH thinks they will be a lot of work still and not where most full term 3 year olds are.
> 
> I think the fact that DH is in college full time working on his masters has an impact on his view of everything. Thankfully DH only has one more semester of college classes left after he finishes up the one he is in now. I think he has about 2 weeks left in his current semester and than he gets about 2 weeks off for his break in between classes. So the only tough thing is he finishes up in the winter, so if he gives me the green light to do the FET I would be driving in the snow 4.5 hours to my clinic, otherwise I would be a waiting until Spring. I am still holding out hope that I can sway him to give me the green light sooner than later, and get this done in the Fall!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck hun, I do hope you can sway him also! Maybe once school is over for him, he can think about it with a less cluttered mind.Click to expand...


----------



## KatO79

wannabeprego said:


> Yeah, I have been talking to him about the FET cycle for a while now, he seemed to be on board a while back when I first started talking about it, but I think as it is getting closer and becoming a reality he is starting to freak out and wanting to wait longer. :dohh: I also think that since the twins are developmentally delayed and are taking longer to reach their milestones, that DH thinks they will be a lot of work still and not where most full term 3 year olds are.
> 
> I think the fact that DH is in college full time working on his masters has an impact on his view of everything. Thankfully DH only has one more semester of college classes left after he finishes up the one he is in now. I think he has about 2 weeks left in his current semester and than he gets about 2 weeks off for his break in between classes. So the only tough thing is he finishes up in the winter, so if he gives me the green light to do the FET I would be driving in the snow 4.5 hours to my clinic, otherwise I would be a waiting until Spring. I am still holding out hope that I can sway him to give me the green light sooner than later, and get this done in the Fall!


It's most likely a combination of school and the twins being behind. Perhaps when he gets closer to being finished, he'll relax a bit more. Try and talk to him during his 2 week break were he's more relaxed and probably easier to talk to.

AFM AF is pretty much over but I don't know, my heart is definitely not in it this cycle so looking forward to our meeting on the 28th which is still a little over 3 weeks away:dohh:

A friend of mine (she's turning 33 but is mentally closer to 21 if you get me and pretty insecure about herself) is now talking about marriage and having kids with her most recent boyfriend that just moved in with her - he's 21-22 :wacko: She met him in college as she's started trying for her Bachelor's Degree in Engineering (although DH and I think she lacks the right personality to be an engineer, especially as a leader). She talked about me and her being pregnant at the same time, her with her 1st and me with a 2nd since she wants to wait a bit although I had to break it to her and tell her there may very well not be a 2nd even if we're so fortunate as to get pregnant with #1. She seems to have a back-up plan that if the relationship doesn't last, she'll use a sperm donor. It worries me because I don't think she can handle having children, I don't think she realizes what a lifetime commitment they are and is blinded by the cute. I can just imagine her sharing too much about her problems with her kids if e.g. he ends up leaving her later on after they've had the kids.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kat she sounds a bit scattered. Ah well, it takes all kinds I suppose.


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks for the heads up ttcbaby. Still no AF. I wonder does it mean by body is just not ready though? 

Kat all the best for your meeting. Did you write down your questions? I find if I leave it to my brains to remember I always forget something. 

Got a letter saying government is funding less medical expenses next year. Hoping our transfer happens this year. 

Just can't wait to see if this last embryo sticks but I know I will be so scare to find out.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kat, your friend sounds like she has some issues for sure. I think you can give her advice about what she should do, but i know from experience friends like her will do what they want regardless of what you say, so really all you an do is just be there for her as a friend! 

Thanks for the suggestion! :thumbup: I will try to bring up the FET cycle again when DH is on break from school and more relaxed! I do have a honey do list for him that I am working on though for what he needs to do around the house well he is on break. Like clean the gutters and trim some tree branches back away from the roof of the house. etc. LOL! I will try to take it easy on him with the chores so he isn't too overwhelmed! 

@Unlucky, Fingers crossed that you get to do your transfer soon! Good luck! :dust::dust:


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Kat all the best for your meeting. Did you write down your questions? I find if I leave it to my brains to remember I always forget something.

Not yet, find I'm having trouble finding questions:blush: I don't have any questions about the actual IVF so thinking it would be more questions concerning me and DH. Still have 3 weeks to figure something out but am open to any suggestions:winkwink:




wannabeprego said:


> @Kat, your friend sounds like she has some issues for sure. I think you can give her advice about what she should do, but i know from experience friends like her will do what they want regardless of what you say, so really all you an do is just be there for her as a friend!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion! :thumbup: I will try to bring up the FET cycle again when DH is on break from school and more relaxed! I do have a honey do list for him that I am working on though for what he needs to do around the house well he is on break. Like clean the gutters and trim some tree branches back away from the roof of the house. etc. LOL! I will try to take it easy on him with the chores so he isn't too overwhelmed!


Yep that's exactly how she is. I can't count the number of times DH and I would give her advice on how to find a man when she was single (e.g. be less picky about looks and go more for personality) and she'd do whatever she wanted anyway:nope: She's also super insecure and needy when she's single. She would always come over to our place and cry about these loser men she'd sleep with (her 2 previous boyfriends had been both physically and emotionally abusive although we first knew her when she was dating the last one and she first told us after he broke up with her although I had my suspicions) and why they didn't want to be her boyfriend and if it was her making them act this way yada yada:dohh: She would always need us to tell her 4-5 times during one visit that it's these men that are the problem (which was true) but we never dared to tell her that maybe her insecurities are an issue as well. I know it sounds bad but I don't think she'd react well to it anyway:shrug:

Yep try not to give him too many chores, that should leave him more relaxed and open for discussing the FET and you can more easily convince him to let you do it sooner rather than later. GL and let us know how it goes:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kat, I have a girlfriend from high school like your friend. She is my age and she has a son. She is a pretty, smart and sweet girl but she doesn't realize her value. She always picks these piece of crap guys that treat her horrible! When it comes to men she is clueless! I would love to see her happy with a great guy but I am not sure that she will ever learn! :growlmad::dohh: 

Friday I went to a granite store and looked at granite slabs! Hubby stayed at home and watched the twins! I also ran a few other errands, went to the post office and store. I found some cute Halloween pumpkin decorations that light up and a scarecrow to put on the front porch.
We are redoing our kitchen and we felt like the costs at the store where we are ordering the new cabinets were way to high for the counter tops. I found some nice granite for hundreds of dollars less at this place! Of course my favorite slabs of granite were the most expensive ones! LOL!:wacko: They had a special though and I was able to find a few I liked, and I found a special sale price one that I really like for a little bit more and DH is okay if I picked that one, so it might be worth it to me to spend a little more to be happier with my decision! I am getting excited about getting the new kitchen and DH and I have been living in our house 5 years now muttering and complaining about how much we don't like the kitchen, so it is long overdue! LOL! :happydance: I will post before and after photos once we finish the remodel. We have a guy coming to double check the measurements on Thursday to make sure everything will fit okay before we order the cabinets.


----------



## KatO79

wannabeprego said:


> @Kat, I have a girlfriend from high school like your friend. She is my age and she has a son. She is a pretty, smart and sweet girl but she doesn't realize her value. She always picks these piece of crap guys that treat her horrible! When it comes to men she is clueless! I would love to see her happy with a great guy but I am not sure that she will ever learn! :growlmad::dohh:

Nope unfortunately they will probably never learn. The guy my friend is living with now seems like a really nice guy but I'm thinking the age difference will be a problem and it won't last. I mean how many 21-22 year olds are ready to settle down and have kids:wacko:



wannabeprego said:


> Friday I went to a granite store and looked at granite slabs! Hubby stayed at home and watched the twins! I also ran a few other errands, went to the post office and store. I found some cute Halloween pumpkin decorations that light up and a scarecrow to put on the front porch.
> We are redoing our kitchen and we felt like the costs at the store where we are ordering the new cabinets were way to high for the counter tops. I found some nice granite for hundreds of dollars less at this place! Of course my favorite slabs of granite were the most expensive ones! LOL!:wacko: They had a special though and I was able to find a few I liked, and I found a special sale price one that I really like for a little bit more and DH is okay if I picked that one, so it might be worth it to me to spend a little more to be happier with my decision! I am getting excited about getting the new kitchen and DH and I have been living in our house 5 years now muttering and complaining about how much we don't like the kitchen, so it is long overdue! LOL! :happydance: I will post before and after photos once we finish the remodel. We have a guy coming to double check the measurements on Thursday to make sure everything will fit okay before we order the cabinets.

Looking forward to seeing pics of the new kitchen:flower: Knowing me I'd probably have liked the more expensive ones too:haha: I don't even have to look at prices, I just naturally think the more expensive things are nicer (in the majority of cases anyway).

Reminds me that DH and I should really be looking at houses since we want to move closer to his new job. We seem to have issues pulling ourselves together. Won't be buying until November/December so DH's trial period is over and we're more sure he's really keeping this job. In Denmark they can fire you for the most ridiculous things those first 3 months so better wait and be 100% sure this job is for keeps.

On a more personal note, my NPD mother started talking about either moving into our future house (not gonna happen!) or getting a small house/apartment close by (going to try and avoid this as well). We told my FIL and MIL and every time I said that my NPD mother isn't going to move in with us and how horrible it was for me to live with her and I refused to ever live with her again my MIL would laugh as if it was a joke:wacko: I guess she doesn't understand how damaging it's for people that have grown up with a e.g. mother that has verbally and emotionally been abusive all our lives:nope: I didn't know how to respond to it so didn't say anything but it did hurt me :(


----------



## Hopethisyear

Aloha ladies! Sorry I haven't been by in a while, my computer broke so I've been trying to follow along on my phone but it's so hard to post.

I have a "discuss options" appointment with my RE this week to talk about my failed FET last month and depending on how the appointment goes my next (and last) transfer will be October 14th.


----------



## KatO79

Hopethisyear said:


> Aloha ladies! Sorry I haven't been by in a while, my computer broke so I've been trying to follow along on my phone but it's so hard to post.
> 
> I have a "discuss options" appointment with my RE this week to talk about my failed FET last month and depending on how the appointment goes my next (and last) transfer will be October 14th.


Yeah I hate posting using my phone as well so no worries:haha:

Keep us updated and let us know how the meeting goes. FXed that this FET gives you a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hopethisyear said:


> Aloha ladies! Sorry I haven't been by in a while, my computer broke so I've been trying to follow along on my phone but it's so hard to post.
> 
> I have a "discuss options" appointment with my RE this week to talk about my failed FET last month and depending on how the appointment goes my next (and last) transfer will be October 14th.

Glad to hear you are back online!!!! Let us know what the RE says. How many frosties do you have left? I will probably do my transfer in November. so one month behind you.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Unlucky41 said:


> Thanks for the heads up ttcbaby. Still no AF. I wonder does it mean by body is just not ready though?
> 
> Kat all the best for your meeting. Did you write down your questions? I find if I leave it to my brains to remember I always forget something.
> 
> Got a letter saying government is funding less medical expenses next year. Hoping our transfer happens this year.
> 
> Just can't wait to see if this last embryo sticks but I know I will be so scare to find out.


I think our bodies just get messed up from the hormones and that causes AF to go crazy!


----------



## wannabeprego

KatO79 said:


> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> @Kat, I have a girlfriend from high school like your friend. She is my age and she has a son. She is a pretty, smart and sweet girl but she doesn't realize her value. She always picks these piece of crap guys that treat her horrible! When it comes to men she is clueless! I would love to see her happy with a great guy but I am not sure that she will ever learn! :growlmad::dohh:
> 
> Nope unfortunately they will probably never learn. The guy my friend is living with now seems like a really nice guy but I'm thinking the age difference will be a problem and it won't last. I mean how many 21-22 year olds are ready to settle down and have kids:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> wannabeprego said:
> 
> 
> Friday I went to a granite store and looked at granite slabs! Hubby stayed at home and watched the twins! I also ran a few other errands, went to the post office and store. I found some cute Halloween pumpkin decorations that light up and a scarecrow to put on the front porch.
> We are redoing our kitchen and we felt like the costs at the store where we are ordering the new cabinets were way to high for the counter tops. I found some nice granite for hundreds of dollars less at this place! Of course my favorite slabs of granite were the most expensive ones! LOL!:wacko: They had a special though and I was able to find a few I liked, and I found a special sale price one that I really like for a little bit more and DH is okay if I picked that one, so it might be worth it to me to spend a little more to be happier with my decision! I am getting excited about getting the new kitchen and DH and I have been living in our house 5 years now muttering and complaining about how much we don't like the kitchen, so it is long overdue! LOL! :happydance: I will post before and after photos once we finish the remodel. We have a guy coming to double check the measurements on Thursday to make sure everything will fit okay before we order the cabinets.Click to expand...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pics of the new kitchen:flower: Knowing me I'd probably have liked the more expensive ones too:haha: I don't even have to look at prices, I just naturally think the more expensive things are nicer (in the majority of cases anyway).
> 
> Reminds me that DH and I should really be looking at houses since we want to move closer to his new job. We seem to have issues pulling ourselves together. Won't be buying until November/December so DH's trial period is over and we're more sure he's really keeping this job. In Denmark they can fire you for the most ridiculous things those first 3 months so better wait and be 100% sure this job is for keeps.
> 
> On a more personal note, my NPD mother started talking about either moving into our future house (not gonna happen!) or getting a small house/apartment close by (going to try and avoid this as well). We told my FIL and MIL and every time I said that my NPD mother isn't going to move in with us and how horrible it was for me to live with her and I refused to ever live with her again my MIL would laugh as if it was a joke:wacko: I guess she doesn't understand how damaging it's for people that have grown up with a e.g. mother that has verbally and emotionally been abusive all our lives:nope: I didn't know how to respond to it so didn't say anything but it did hurt me :(Click to expand...

I will be sure to post before and after photos of the new kitchen when it is done! DH & I decided on which granite we wanted to go with, he went to go pay for it today but the store was closed early because of the Labor day holiday today! :dohh: It would of been nice if the guy I talked to on the phone today mentioned that to me or if they posted it on their website!:shrug: Well I hope the slab that we liked is still there by the time we get another chance to get in and buy it! It was a really pretty special sale/clearance one! 

I hope that everything works out with DH's new job and that you guys can work on the house hunt! Good luck to your DH! :thumbup:

I don't blame yu for not wanting your Mom to live with you after how horrible she has treated you over all of these years!:hugs: That is one of the many reasons why it is so important to be good to your children because when you grow old you might need their help! I think you should suggest other options to her, like an assisted living facility, senior living community or a nursing home, etc. Maybe give her some suggestions on some places near where you guys live that look good. 



Hopethisyear said:


> Aloha ladies! Sorry I haven't been by in a while, my computer broke so I've been trying to follow along on my phone but it's so hard to post.
> 
> I have a "discuss options" appointment with my RE this week to talk about my failed FET last month and depending on how the appointment goes my next (and last) transfer will be October 14th.

Welcome back! :flower: I hate posting with my phone as well so I totally get it! :dohh: Good luck and sticky baby dust with your next transfer in October! I hope your RE can shed come light on what you can try to have success for your next cycle! :dust::dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Aloha ladies! Sorry I haven't been by in a while, my computer broke so I've been trying to follow along on my phone but it's so hard to post.
> 
> I have a "discuss options" appointment with my RE this week to talk about my failed FET last month and depending on how the appointment goes my next (and last) transfer will be October 14th.
> 
> Glad to hear you are back online!!!! Let us know what the RE says. How many frosties do you have left? I will probably do my transfer in November. so one month behind you.Click to expand...

Hi my other island girl &#127796; We Just have 1 frostie left which is pgd normal and graded 5bb. This is our last chance. How many of you have left?


----------



## KatO79

wannabeprego said:


> I will be sure to post before and after photos of the new kitchen when it is done! DH & I decided on which granite we wanted to go with, he went to go pay for it today but the store was closed early because of the Labor day holiday today! :dohh: It would of been nice if the guy I talked to on the phone today mentioned that to me or if they posted it on their website!:shrug: Well I hope the slab that we liked is still there by the time we get another chance to get in and buy it! It was a really pretty special sale/clearance one!
> 
> I hope that everything works out with DH's new job and that you guys can work on the house hunt! Good luck to your DH! :thumbup:
> 
> I don't blame yu for not wanting your Mom to live with you after how horrible she has treated you over all of these years!:hugs: That is one of the many reasons why it is so important to be good to your children because when you grow old you might need their help! I think you should suggest other options to her, like an assisted living facility, senior living community or a nursing home, etc. Maybe give her some suggestions on some places near where you guys live that look good.

The problem is she's always refused options like that (especially the nursing home option, she claims she'd rather die), she wants to stay in a house. The problem is she probably can't afford a house at the same time because she's in huge debt with the bank. Even with the sale of her current house, she wouldn't be able to afford anything in that size order (which she doesn't need anyway). So her solution is to live with us so she can remain in a house:wacko: I don't even want her to live close to us, part of the appeal of moving closer to DH's new job was moving farther away from her. If we live too close to her, she'll expect us to come over more often or she'll constantly want to drop by and I just don't want that :( I want to remain as low contact as possible because of her very toxic behavior. She has given me years and years worth of emotional scars plus is part of the reason I have such a horrible relationship with my narcissistic brother (since she'd call him after every altercation with me and blame me and tell him how awful I am). To this day, he refuses to see me as anything but a super selfish, childish person. Not only that I don't want her to be around my future child very much because she'll do the same to my child that she did to me. 

The only reasons this woman even keeps contact with me is A) her other kids don't want contact with her because she's so toxic and B) she has hopes we'll move to the US and she wants me to get her back in because she's not an American Citizen while I am since I was born there. Every time we see her, she keeps asking us when we'll move to the US.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Kat, Do they have senior living communities there like they do here in the states? Here in the states they have low cost rental apartments for senior citizens. It makes it really affordable for older people. I am so sorry that your Mom is trying to use you for her own selfish needs. I think you should just tell it like it is and let her know her living with you isn't happening so she needs to make other plans. You don't need her negativity in your life! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, I posted some photos of my kitchen remodel choices in my journal if anyone wants to take a look! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-fet-ttc-3-fall-spring-219.html#post36138903


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hopethisyear said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Aloha ladies! Sorry I haven't been by in a while, my computer broke so I've been trying to follow along on my phone but it's so hard to post.
> 
> I have a "discuss options" appointment with my RE this week to talk about my failed FET last month and depending on how the appointment goes my next (and last) transfer will be October 14th.
> 
> Glad to hear you are back online!!!! Let us know what the RE says. How many frosties do you have left? I will probably do my transfer in November. so one month behind you.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi my other island girl &#127796; We Just have 1 frostie left which is pgd normal and graded 5bb. This is our last chance. How many of you have left?Click to expand...

We didn't do PGD on our embies, which a part of me is regretting. Anyway, we have 4 blasts. I think we will transfer 2 this time and then 2 the next if we need to. 

Praying that in a few months both of us are having long chats about morning sickness, ultrasound appointments, and trying to find clothes to fit over our big bellies!!!!


----------



## KatO79

wannabeprego said:


> @Kat, Do they have senior living communities there like they do here in the states? Here in the states they have low cost rental apartments for senior citizens. It makes it really affordable for older people. I am so sorry that your Mom is trying to use you for her own selfish needs. I think you should just tell it like it is and let her know her living with you isn't happening so she needs to make other plans. You don't need her negativity in your life! :hugs::hugs:


Wow, the kitchen looks good:thumbup:

The only problem with apartments is she'd need something on the ground floor as her hip is messed up. This is due to her falling a few years ago and then not doing her exercises because "it hurts to do them" although I think she purposefully wanted to be a partial invalid so she could more easily manipulate everyone and get her way. Not only that but it'd need to be a bit away from traffic as she has an outdoor cat.

No I don't and I actually had the chance to go no contact on her 2 years ago. I got a part-time job that didn't work out because the woman I worked closely with hated me from day 1 even though I was nice and acted like she was my boss and they fired me anyway (citing a bunch of bad excuses for firing me in a nasty tone ending in me crying but they can fire you for anything during the first 3 months in this country). My mother than tried to push me to complain to everyone at the company and I refused, even though she got insistent and told me "You should do as I say because I'm the smartest person you know!" I kept on politely refusing so she got pissed and after hurling abusive words while screaming, I hung up on her. She then silent treatment-ed me for a long time (her usual MO) and during this time I discovered she has NPD. I, stupidly, wrote her a letter telling her about all the hurtful things she's said and done over the years and that if things didn't change, we couldn't have a relationship (I didn't understand NPD as well as I do now; people with NPD don't change or have the ability or desire to). I first heard from her many months later and DH convinced me to go over to her house and talk to her. So I foolishly did (with DH as a witness) and she just ended up claiming not to remember ANY of the abusive things she's said and done over the years (typical NPD, it's called gaslighting) and started crying about poor her and her childhood (with her own NPD mother BTW). DH convinced me to give her another chance which I should've refused to do. Although he now agrees no more chances after this because he's starting to see how toxic she is and unable to change.


----------



## alliwantis

hi I have just joined , am waiting to get my frozen embryo transfer but I am diabetic and have to get my sugers bang on .
I have had to gos at icsi both BFN then got married in 2011 and 6 weeks before our wedding I found a lump leaving it to 3 weeks after I founf out I had breast cancer , had the whole sha bang !! any way one embryo frozen and hope to go within the next 3 months for transfer just had my hbc1 bloods done this morning I pray to god they have come down , this is the only thing that's stopping us now , anyway dose anyone have any suggestions what to avoid food wise , or any help would be great as I have been away from this for over 8 years many thanks x 

regards Jennifer 
sending fairy dust your way x


----------



## KatO79

Welcome alliwantis:flower:

So sorry to hear that you had breast cancer but happy that you are now healthy and well. Hope your results come back good:flower:

I'm not too sure if there are any foods you should avoid or be taking while trying to get pregnant. If you aren't already doing so you should be taking pre-natal vitamins (or pregnancy ones if you can't get them) with Folic Acid in them to avoid the baby getting neural problems. Otherwise just eating healthy and varied is probably the best bet. The only thing I know is that you need to keep your caffeine intake low. My previous RE also recommended limiting sugar intake (sweets, sodas, ect)but since you're diabetic, I'm guessing that's not an issue.


----------



## ttcbaby117

alliwantis said:


> hi I have just joined , am waiting to get my frozen embryo transfer but I am diabetic and have to get my sugers bang on .
> I have had to gos at icsi both BFN then got married in 2011 and 6 weeks before our wedding I found a lump leaving it to 3 weeks after I founf out I had breast cancer , had the whole sha bang !! any way one embryo frozen and hope to go within the next 3 months for transfer just had my hbc1 bloods done this morning I pray to god they have come down , this is the only thing that's stopping us now , anyway dose anyone have any suggestions what to avoid food wise , or any help would be great as I have been away from this for over 8 years many thanks x
> 
> regards Jennifer
> sending fairy dust your way x

Welcome hun! Wow what a journey you have been on! I wish you all the luck and hope your hbc1 is good.

For my FET all I have read is that L-Arginine, Vitamin E, Fish oil, and a prenatal are all good. Also make sure you have a good iron level. I am anemic from my last IVF round so I am also doing some iron. 

I would just make sure it is okay to take these supplements and it wont affect your diabetes. That I am not to sure of.


----------



## wannabeprego

alliwantis said:


> hi I have just joined , am waiting to get my frozen embryo transfer but I am diabetic and have to get my sugers bang on .
> I have had to gos at icsi both BFN then got married in 2011 and 6 weeks before our wedding I found a lump leaving it to 3 weeks after I founf out I had breast cancer , had the whole sha bang !! any way one embryo frozen and hope to go within the next 3 months for transfer just had my hbc1 bloods done this morning I pray to god they have come down , this is the only thing that's stopping us now , anyway dose anyone have any suggestions what to avoid food wise , or any help would be great as I have been away from this for over 8 years many thanks x
> 
> regards Jennifer
> sending fairy dust your way x

Welcome to the group!:flower: Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you for your FET! :dust::dust: I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust: 

I don't have any suggestions other than what TTCbaby said, but maybe some of the other girls have a few more. I am so sorry that you had cancer! :hugs::hugs: I hope it is gone for good! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome alliwantis
So sorry you had to go through so much. Really hope your luck is changing now and you get only good news from now onwards. 

I have been sick with the flu hence haven't been on much. Getting nervous as my RE appointment next week. 

Hope everyone is well and keepingbusy. Oct/ nov is just around the corner. Wishing this thread loads of baby dust.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Unlucky, I hope you feel better soon! :hugs: Good luck with your RE appointment, I hope it goes great! :thumbup:

Okay so AFM, after debating with DH and nagging at him I got him to agree to us doing the FET this Spring 2016. I am just glad that he has agreed to something 100% and he is on board so I can plan for it. He was driving me nuts with uncertainty and I was stressing feeling like I didn't know what was going on! :wacko: The only part of this is that I don't like is that the baby will be due in the middle of winter when cold and flu season is at it's peak, and when newborns get sick it always is really hard on them! I wish I could be due earlier like the Fall of 2016 but I can't get DH to agree to do it any sooner, and I don't want to put it off any longer than the Spring because time is going so fast, I am not getting any younger and I would prefer for the kids to be closer in age! So I wish we were doing it sooner, but I am okay with this plan and I will stop nagging at my poor DH now! LOL! :haha::blush: Right now 6 months seems like forever to wait to do the FET! I just hope the time goes by fast and I can keep myself busy with my other hobbies! :doh:

So even though I won't be doing my FET with you girls since I am waiting until Spring 2016, I still want to stalk the thread and cheer all of you girls on!


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> I have been sick with the flu hence haven't been on much. Getting nervous as my RE appointment next week.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and keepingbusy. Oct/ nov is just around the corner. Wishing this thread loads of baby dust.

So sorry you have the flu, I know how much it stinks:nope: Hope you feel better very soon:flower:

Good luck with your meeting, looking forward to hearing about it:happydance:




wannabeprego said:


> Okay so AFM, after debating with DH and nagging at him I got him to agree to us doing the FET this Spring 2016. I am just glad that he has agreed to something 100% and he is on board so I can plan for it. He was driving me nuts with uncertainty and I was stressing feeling like I didn't know what was going on! :wacko: The only part of this is that I don't like is that the baby will be due in the middle of winter when cold and flu season is at it's peak, and when newborns get sick it always is really hard on them! I wish I could be due earlier like the Fall of 2016 but I can't get DH to agree to do it any sooner, and I don't want to put it off any longer than the Spring because time is going so fast, I am not getting any younger and I would prefer for the kids to be closer in age! So I wish we were doing it sooner, but I am okay with this plan and I will stop nagging at my poor DH now! LOL! :haha::blush: Right now 6 months seems like forever to wait to do the FET! I just hope the time goes by fast and I can keep myself busy with my other hobbies! :doh:
> 
> So even though I won't be doing my FET with you girls since I am waiting until Spring 2016, I still want to stalk the thread and cheer all of you girls on!


Glad to hear you got him to agree to something:thumbup: But too bad your FET will first be in the spring:nope: Here's hoping these 6 months fly by and your FET day is here before you know it:happydance: Have you narrowed it to a specific month?

You're more than welcome to stalk and let us know how you're doing:flower: I'm sure all of us here will appreciate you cheering us on:flower: I know I will seeing as how I don't have much support anywhere else other than the ladies on BnB :(

AFM I'm pretty sure I Oed late Monday or early Tuesday so now comes my wait for AF to show up :haha: Otherwise looking forward to my IVF meeting in almost 1½ weeks and preparing questions although I don't have many. Trying to get DH to read about IVF but he's so busy with his new job and on the weekends it's almost impossible to get him to read about stuff like that. I think I'll end up taking some paper and a pen with so he can write any questions down while hearing about IVF at the meeting.

On a more personal note, my narcissistic sister tried to create drama on FB again. I had posted that quote by Robin Williams: "I used to think the worst thing in life was to end up all alone. It's not. The worst thing in life is to end up with people that make you feel all alone." My sister commented and wrote "Wow...Exactly who are you referring to?" She's basically admitting something without actually doing so and is clearly out to make me feel wrong about me feelings, yet again (something all the narcissists in my "family" do). I've decided not to respond, she's clearly out after a drama episode and I refuse to do so, especially so close to my IVF.

To make it funny, a few hours later she put a pic up of the Wicked Witch and it says "Let's hope it's not one of those weeks when I have to unleash the flying monkeys because I will." Flying monkey is also a term for a person the narcissist uses to do their bidding (more about them: https://facesofnarcissism.com/2015/03/23/472/) That's why her comment is so funny, she's admitting something yet again without really doing so :rofl:


----------



## ES89

Hi all, I'm joining you from the August/September forum! my signature pretty much explains my journey so far... Where's everyone else up to?


----------



## Unlucky41

Wannabeprego so glad your husband has agreed on a date. You have the twins to keep you busy no doubt. Do you think you could organise a family holiday before your FET cycle? Keep you busy and something fun for everyone. 

Kat it is hard to come up with questions especially when you have been termed unexplained. I am trying to come up with questions for next week as well but from experience my RE usuallydoes his homework and give me what he thinks the best plan of attack. 

ES89 welcome to this board. How your operation goes well. My friend was trying naturally for two years to get pregnant. Finally they found a cyst got it removed and now pregnant. Hope you have the same luck!!!!


----------



## KatO79

ES89 said:


> Hi all, I'm joining you from the August/September forum! my signature pretty much explains my journey so far... Where's everyone else up to?

Welcome ES89:flower: So sorry your IVF got cancelled because of those cysts:( It's so hard when that happens, it happened for one of my 6 (failed) IUIs and I know how upset I was. Must be worse when it's an IVF cycle:wacko:

I will be going to my IVF start meeting at the hospital September 28th so first can start after this date. I will be starting October as far as I can tell unless there's a darn waiting period afterwards but I hope not!




Unlucky41 said:


> Kat it is hard to come up with questions especially when you have been termed unexplained. I am trying to come up with questions for next week as well but from experience my RE usuallydoes his homework and give me what he thinks the best plan of attack.

Yeah that's the problem:( DH and I will end up not really having any unless DH has any questions about the IVF process but maybe those will come up while he's hearing about it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wanna - Well I am happy at least you have a plan. 

ES - Welcome! I hope you get to start soon. When will they do your surgery?

Kat - I looked back at my list of questions I had from my first IVF cycle and they were more about the procedure. The only one I asked was how many eggs she was expecting to get and a few about ICSI. We don't have a sperm issue but she did 1/2 ICSI and 1/2 IVF and it helped them see that the regular IVF is much better for us. I hope that helps.


----------



## ES89

Thanks for the welcomes &#128522; I was heart broken at the time but now there's a plan in action I'm dealing with it &#128522; roll on 30th September to get the little demons out! 
One of my work collegues had cysts removed n she fell pregnant pretty soon after so maybe your right unlucky41! 
Where is everyone having "treatment"?


----------



## ttcbaby117

I'm at south Miami institute for reproductive medicine.


----------



## wannabeprego

ES89 said:


> Hi all, I'm joining you from the August/September forum! my signature pretty much explains my journey so far... Where's everyone else up to?

Welcome to the group! :flower: Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust::dust: I hope you get your BFP! :dust::dust:



Unlucky41 said:


> Wannabeprego so glad your husband has agreed on a date. You have the twins to keep you busy no doubt. Do you think you could organise a family holiday before your FET cycle? Keep you busy and something fun for everyone.
> 
> Kat it is hard to come up with questions especially when you have been termed unexplained. I am trying to come up with questions for next week as well but from experience my RE usuallydoes his homework and give me what he thinks the best plan of attack.
> 
> ES89 welcome to this board. How your operation goes well. My friend was trying naturally for two years to get pregnant. Finally they found a cyst got it removed and now pregnant. Hope you have the same luck!!!!

Thanks for the suggestion! :thumbup: I will keep that idea in mind! :winkwink:




ES89 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes &#128522; I was heart broken at the time but now there's a plan in action I'm dealing with it &#128522; roll on 30th September to get the little demons out!
> One of my work collegues had cysts removed n she fell pregnant pretty soon after so maybe your right unlucky41!
> Where is everyone having "treatment"?

I am in the USA on the east coast! My Clinic where I will be doing the transfer is in upstate NY.:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

AFM, My AF was due yesterday and it hasn't come yet so I have been taking HPT's. I thought I saw something really faint this morning but it could of just been line eye. I am going to keep testing until either AF shows or I get lucky and it never does! LOL! My birthday came and went but we just hung out around the house. DH picked me up a B-day cake and some food to go. I was tired and couldn't find the energy to get out to do something fun. I will try to do something fun and get out next weekend instead! 

If I get a chance I will post my HPT pics that i took from this morning.


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh wow wannabeprego that sounds like wonderful news. Please post the pictures. Very exciting what did the hubby say?


----------



## rebecca822

Hi can I join too?
Here's our story. DH (28) me (25) have a 3 year old DD who was conceived naturally after TTC only 2-3 months. Fast forward 2 years.. We started TTC in November 2014. In May we started to get curious as to why it's taking so much longer. In June we met with an RE. He tested DH's swimmers. We got back the numbers and they were quite low. Additionally, I needed a hysteroscopy done to remove scar tissue from my C-section with DD.
We did an IUI cycle August, but that was negative. 
IUI was done with Femara and Trigger.
Since the numbers were super low after the sperm wash the RE recommended we move on to IVF.
Two weeks ago I started birth control pills (seems counter productive for conceiving, but that's how it's done ) and then in 1 week we begin injections. I think I will be on Follistim, ganirelix, ovidrel.

I'm really excited and anxious!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes wanna post a pic! Wouldn't it just be awesome!

Welcome Rebecca!


----------



## KatO79

Welcome rebecca822:flower:



ES89 said:


> Where is everyone having "treatment"?

Well I live in Copenhagen, Denmark (although I was born and lived in the US until I was 16) and the closest hospital to us is called Hvidovre Hospital so going there. Will be going to our 1st meeting the 28th (only 1 week to go, eeek:happydance:) and assume we can start right after since we've gotten all our testing done.




ttcbaby117 said:


> Kat - I looked back at my list of questions I had from my first IVF cycle and they were more about the procedure. The only one I asked was how many eggs she was expecting to get and a few about ICSI. We don't have a sperm issue but she did 1/2 ICSI and 1/2 IVF and it helped them see that the regular IVF is much better for us. I hope that helps.

Thanks I'll try asking our RE this:flower:

UPDATE: Almost forgot that my 1st appointment is in 1 week :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can't wait to get the ball rolling. I'm 36, almost 36½, and don't have time for this waiting stuff:haha:

My hair dresser said today she'll be eagerly waiting to be updated in 2-2½ months and to be sure to book her exclusively next time :haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wanna -post a pic!

Rebecca - welcome

Es89 - I'm in Hawaii

AFM - I started estrace last week took my last bcp tonight. Now just waiting for AF later this week and then get my official transwer date which should be around the 14th.


----------



## Unlucky41

Hopethis year all the best the wait is finally over soon. 14 Oct is just around the corner. Excited to follow your journey with you. 

AFM have my RE appointment today so I will find out whether it will be oct or November. Hoping all the tests are good and we can start straight away but thinking November more realistic.


----------



## Unlucky41

Just came back from my appointment. We are good to go next cycle. Hope I ovulate ok. It would be a lovely xmas present to get a BFP.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Unlucky41 said:


> Hopethis year all the best the wait is finally over soon. 14 Oct is just around the corner. Excited to follow your journey with you.
> 
> AFM have my RE appointment today so I will find out whether it will be oct or November. Hoping all the tests are good and we can start straight away but thinking November more realistic.

Seriously some minutes I'm so nervous I feel like I'm going to be sick since this is our last chance. 

Hoping your tests all come back good.


----------



## KatO79

Yay Unlucky:happydance: Here's hoping there are Christmas BFPs for everyone on this thread:thumbup:

Wanna: have you tested again yet? We're all dying here to know if you got a BFP:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

rebecca822 said:


> Hi can I join too?
> Here's our story. DH (28) me (25) have a 3 year old DD who was conceived naturally after TTC only 2-3 months. Fast forward 2 years.. We started TTC in November 2014. In May we started to get curious as to why it's taking so much longer. In June we met with an RE. He tested DH's swimmers. We got back the numbers and they were quite low. Additionally, I needed a hysteroscopy done to remove scar tissue from my C-section with DD.
> We did an IUI cycle August, but that was negative.
> IUI was done with Femara and Trigger.
> Since the numbers were super low after the sperm wash the RE recommended we move on to IVF.
> Two weeks ago I started birth control pills (seems counter productive for conceiving, but that's how it's done ) and then in 1 week we begin injections. I think I will be on Follistim, ganirelix, ovidrel.
> 
> I'm really excited and anxious!

Welcome to the group!:flower: Good luck and baby dust to you! Fingers crossed you get your BFP! :dust::dust:



KatO79 said:


> Welcome rebecca822:flower:
> 
> 
> 
> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone having "treatment"?
> 
> Well I live in Copenhagen, Denmark (although I was born and lived in the US until I was 16) and the closest hospital to us is called Hvidovre Hospital so going there. Will be going to our 1st meeting the 28th (only 1 week to go, eeek:happydance:) and assume we can start right after since we've gotten all our testing done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Kat - I looked back at my list of questions I had from my first IVF cycle and they were more about the procedure. The only one I asked was how many eggs she was expecting to get and a few about ICSI. We don't have a sperm issue but she did 1/2 ICSI and 1/2 IVF and it helped them see that the regular IVF is much better for us. I hope that helps.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I'll try asking our RE this:flower:
> 
> UPDATE: Almost forgot that my 1st appointment is in 1 week :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can't wait to get the ball rolling. I'm 36, almost 36½, and don't have time for this waiting stuff:haha:
> 
> My hair dresser said today she'll be eagerly waiting to be updated in 2-2½ months and to be sure to book her exclusively next time :haha:Click to expand...

How exciting! :happydance: It won't be much longer before your IVf cycle is in full swing! Good luck and baby dust to you hun! :dust::dust:



Hopethisyear said:


> Wanna -post a pic!
> 
> Rebecca - welcome
> 
> Es89 - I'm in Hawaii
> 
> AFM - I started estrace last week took my last bcp tonight. Now just waiting for AF later this week and then get my official transwer date which should be around the 14th.

Good luck! I am very excited for you!:happydance: Come on BFP! :dust::dust:



Unlucky41 said:


> Hopethis year all the best the wait is finally over soon. 14 Oct is just around the corner. Excited to follow your journey with you.
> 
> AFM have my RE appointment today so I will find out whether it will be oct or November. Hoping all the tests are good and we can start straight away but thinking November more realistic.




Unlucky41 said:


> Just came back from my appointment. We are good to go next cycle. Hope I ovulate ok. It would be a lovely xmas present to get a BFP.

I am glad everything went good at your apointment! I am so glad you got the green light to move forward with your cycle! Good luck! :dust::dust:



KatO79 said:


> Yay Unlucky:happydance: Here's hoping there are Christmas BFPs for everyone on this thread:thumbup:
> 
> Wanna: have you tested again yet? We're all dying here to know if you got a BFP:winkwink:

Thanks for cheering me on girls! I have been so busy so that is why it took me a bit to update and by the time I was about to post a pic the :witch: got me! :cry: Sigh... I am thinking of tracking my cycles better and OV so DH & I can give ourselves a few last tries the old fashioned way B4 the FET in the Spring! It is just always so hard to find time for :sex: with the twins! DH & I are lucky if we can BD 1 to 2 times a week right now! LOL!


----------



## rebecca822

Hi! Thanks for all the welcomes.
Things are really getting real for us. My injectables arrived yesterday. Friday will be my first monitoring appointment. 
As of now I will begin Follistim on Sunday. 
The pen looks like it will be a challenge and I'm nervous about using it.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wannabe - I'm sorry hun. I was really holding out hope for you.


----------



## KatO79

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for cheering me on girls! I have been so busy so that is why it took me a bit to update and by the time I was about to post a pic the :witch: got me! :cry: Sigh... I am thinking of tracking my cycles better and OV so DH & I can give ourselves a few last tries the old fashioned way B4 the FET in the Spring! It is just always so hard to find time for :sex: with the twins! DH & I are lucky if we can BD 1 to 2 times a week right now! LOL!

Awww so sorry wanna:( Yeah you could try that, maybe use OPKs? Although if you can BD 2-3 times a week, chances are still good for a BFP each cycle:flower:

Thanks:flower: Yeah I can't wait to get started, so exciting to think I could be starting my 1st IVF cycle in just a few short weeks:happydance: I'll be sure to update Monday night, Danish time that is:haha:




rebecca822 said:


> Hi! Thanks for all the welcomes.
> Things are really getting real for us. My injectables arrived yesterday. Friday will be my first monitoring appointment.
> As of now I will begin Follistim on Sunday.
> The pen looks like it will be a challenge and I'm nervous about using it.


Which pen is it? I have experience with the Puregon Pen that I used for all 6 of my (failed) IUIs so I can help if it's that one:winkwink: You didn't get a pamphlet with on how to use it?


----------



## rebecca822

rebecca822 said:


> Hi! Thanks for all the welcomes.
> Things are really getting real for us. My injectables arrived yesterday. Friday will be my first monitoring appointment.
> As of now I will begin Follistim on Sunday.
> The pen looks like it will be a challenge and I'm nervous about using it.


Which pen is it? I have experience with the Puregon Pen that I used for all 6 of my (failed) IUIs so I can help if it's that one:winkwink: You didn't get a pamphlet with on how to use it?[/QUOTE]

It's a Follistim pen. No pamphlet (I don't think I saw one) they told me to watch a video and sent me a link. I'm just nervous about messing up and wasting a cartridge or something. These cartridges are like $1000 each. And you need to change the needles, I can just imagine pricking myself when I do that :(


----------



## KatO79

rebecca822 said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Thanks for all the welcomes.
> Things are really getting real for us. My injectables arrived yesterday. Friday will be my first monitoring appointment.
> As of now I will begin Follistim on Sunday.
> The pen looks like it will be a challenge and I'm nervous about using it.
> 
> 
> Which pen is it? I have experience with the Puregon Pen that I used for all 6 of my (failed) IUIs so I can help if it's that one:winkwink: You didn't get a pamphlet with on how to use it?Click to expand...

It's a Follistim pen. No pamphlet (I don't think I saw one) they told me to watch a video and sent me a link. I'm just nervous about messing up and wasting a cartridge or something. These cartridges are like $1000 each. And you need to change the needles, I can just imagine pricking myself when I do that :([/QUOTE]


Ok is it mostly blue with some yellow? Because if it's what I think it is, it's completely like the Puregon Pen as far as I can tell from a YouTube video. Is it this one in the link?: (https://www.google.dk/search?q=Foll...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAWoVChMI-pnrhvqRyAIVy9csCh1bKAmw)

Try watching the video a few times before Sunday. After the first few times, it becomes pretty routine.

Odd you didn't get an instruction pamphlet, that's just crappy of them. The first time is always the hardest. Make sure to choose a time where you have peace and quiet. Is there anything you aren't sure of you want to ask me? Bear in mind I live in Denmark so there's a time difference.

As for the needles, they're encased in a large plastic thing so you shouldn't be able to prick yourself while changing it. Plus there's a thin plastic encasing as well. You don't remove the thin plastic encasing from the needle until right before you inject yourself.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I did the follistim and they are super easy. There are a few videos on YouTube


----------



## K.N

Hey ladies! I've tried catching up on everyone here's journey - but it's nearly midnight here; so I might try my luck tomorrow hahaha!
Anyway - Hoping it's not too late to jump into this thread! I've been ttc for just over 2 1/2 years now (feels like forever, even though it really isn't!) - with the help of a very good friend/donor. Atm it's kind of like a co-parenting agreement - it started out him just helping me out; but now we're that good friends that we're pretty much doing everything together except living. It's a little strange - but ohwell hahaha! Anyway - I'm gunna be a single mum by choice; which I decided after not conceiving for 12 months and being told about the crazy state of my ovaries and pcos. They sort of just said that the best chance I had was to conceive before I was 25 - so I decided I'd seek a little more help. So luckily NZ's fertility clinics were to the rescue.
I've got my drug collection scheduled for early November to go for a Nov IVF cycle; and have got a few pre work up blood tests booked late October so they can pinpoint when my cycle will start - or they'll be able to get it started with provera. I'll be going through a short cycle of IVF for my first round. My Dr is hopeful that it'll be around a 50% chance of successful pregnancy - but we also have a huge family background of miscarriage; so I'm awfully nervous. This is my first cycle - and I don't really know anyone who's been through IVF, and my two best friends who know about my IVF have kids of their own, and also don't know a lot about it - so it can be a bit tricky for questions and stuff. I'm looking forward to being able to read and share alongside your journeys - and fingers crossed for some xmas positives!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome KN! 

Hope - Looking forward to hearing all about your transfer!

AFM - I got the go ahead to start my FET, BCPs start on Sunday night. I should get my calendar next week sometime.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## KatO79

Welcome to the thread K.N.:flower: I can feel you on not having anyone IRL to talk about IVF. My narcissistic brother and his wife went through many of them to have their daughter (they met each other late in life, started TTC when she was 41 and first got their sticky when she was 46) but are not the most supportive people, especially him, so can't talk to them about it. Everyone else I know who has kids had super easy times conceiving so the ones that do know about our problems can't relate. So it's great to have this forum to talk to others about it and find support. Here's hoping you get lucky first time out :dust:

AFM going in for my IVF meeting tomorrow afternoon:happydance: The day is _finally_ here:happydance: It starts at 3:30 PM and ends around 6:00 PM Danish time so will update when I get home. So exciting to be meeting our RE and find out what the plan is:happydance:

I don't think AF is close to starting (seems my Royal Jelly pills delay AF by 1-2 days each cycle) so if they end up wanting to do the short protocol I can start at start-October :happydance:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Cycle day 1 for me today, woohoo! Tomorrow I call my RE and he will let me know my new transfer day. I'm so nervous.


----------



## KatO79

So got back from the meeting and there's bad news: we can't start until the individual phone call from the RE and they'll first call somewhere between 2-3 weeks:cry: AF starts tomorrow since I'm spotting today:dohh:

The meeting was semi-pointless. They used the full 1½ hours to talk about IVF, ICSI and a bunch of other stuff that I already mostly knew about. 

I'll be CD1 tomorrow so will be going through 1 more pointless natural cycle:cry: The only silver linning is some of those other couples may be delayed even more if they have had AF fairly recently and reach to have CD1 before they get that phone call:dohh:

How I'm going to get through 1 more natural cycle, I just don't know:nope:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Kat :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hope looks like we doing this together! My transfer date is November 10. 

Kat I'm so sorry Hun. I know the waiting sucks. I totally understand. This last month waiting to start my FET was hell.


----------



## K.N

Aw that sucks Kat :( - The waiting game is so hard!! - I'm curious (because we dont have them here) - but what are royal jelly pills??

hopethisyear; have you heard back from your RE? :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - I'm a month ahead of you :( I did hear back and have a transfer date of October 14th if all goes as planned. I'm so excited you have a date though. I'm praying this is going to be it for us.


----------



## KatO79

Ok I'm officially doing cartwheels and a happy dance over here:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin:

The hospital just called me and told me they think my journal looks fine, they're not missing anything and would recommend starting with the long protocol so I'd need to go in for a scan between CD19 and 20 (they know my cycles are mostly 26-27 days) and start downregulation. She then asked when I was expecting AF and I told her I was spotting yesterday so should come today or at the very latest tomorrow. She told me to call the secretary when AF shows up for sure (within 2-3 days of it starting) to schedule my scan.

So excited:happydance: Was hoping to start with the short protocol but at least something will be happening this cycle!

*K.N.* Sorry, was so excited about my call :wacko: Royal jelly is a honey bee secretion that is used in the nutrition of larvae, as well as adult queens. It's supposed to help us develop better quality eggs or so I've heard. Been giving it a try since it can't hurt anything.


----------



## K.N

o0ooo thats so good kat!! -- so excited that they're going to do something this cycle afterall! x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Great news Kat


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat so happy for you. Any reason why they suggested long protocol for you? 

ttcbaby I think our cycle will be close all depends when I ovulate but my cycle are long and expect AF 5 Oct. 

Hopethisyear so excited for you October is just around the corner. Do you think you will test before the beta or patiently wait?


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Kat so happy for you. Any reason why they suggested long protocol for you?


I'm thinking it has to mostly do with my AMH result? Although I don't remember exactly what my result was as I've only seen my journal once and that was many months ago (when I got a copy of it sent from the clinic to send it to the hospital). I think I was a bit confused about the way the results were written since I couldn't figure out what units the result was in since it didn't say and I didn't think to ask, just wanted to get that journal to the hospital ASAP. I only remember my RE at that clinic saying all my CD3 hormones were within the norm "for my age" but I guess it could still be on the lower side or be borderline so they're choosing long protocol to be safe? I believe my RE at the hospital mentioned at that meeting yesterday that they'd mostly base the decision to go with short or long protocol based on AMH results. Perhaps my age has an influence as well? I didn't think to ask her during that phone call, I was just so surprised and super excited we'd be getting started on something this cycle. I'll try asking at my scan. Will be calling them tomorrow to schedule it since this is definitely CD1.

Oh I forgot to mention something: at that meeting there was actually a woman that felt sickly or something when they started talking about and showing a 2D video on how they collect follies (it was one of those with a see-through "woman"). She took her bag and coat and almost ran out and the RE asked her if she was feeling badly, the woman said yes and the RE said she could tell earlier. I think the RE and the nurse went out to comfort her while the lab tech continued her presentation. She came back much later though.

Another thing: there's no chance of having 2 eggs put up. They say that twin pregancies are risky plus there's actually a decreased chance of any of the eggs implanting if say one egg is good quality and the other is of lesser quality. So the chances of me having twins is almost 0 but as I've always said, I'll be super happy for 1 baby :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh. I will test before. I have a ton of Wondfos and no will power. I like to know before i get the call.


----------



## KatO79

Hopethisyear, will you be taking a trigger shot for the FET? Because you may need to test the trigger out then since it gives a false positive on HPTs. My RE told us at the meeting to not test until the morning of the blood test. But you could also just start testing from the day after you trigger so you know when the trigger is out and it's a real BFP :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Nope, no trigger shot. I just did a FET last month and tested with that starting 3dp5dt and bfn. For me it was better knowing that I was getting bfn rather than wait 10 days and not know at all. It wasn't quite so emotional when my nurse called to say my beta was negative because I already had been prepping myself. Not sure if that makes sense.


----------



## TLK

Hi everyone - may I join?

I will be starting IVF for the first time the next cycle. I'm not really sure why I am on this protocol: Basically I'm on nothing now and then I'm to go in the second day of my next period for a baseline ultrasound and blood work. Then if all is good I start injections for 12 days (with a bunch of ultrasounds). The the trigger and ET. I don't know why I'm not taking BC or the nasal spray thing that I read about before. I guess I should have asked the doctor. Does anybody else know?

I am so bloody nervous. Due to my age this will likely be my one and only chance. 

Baby dust to us all!1


----------



## KatO79

Ah OK Hopethisyear, I was asking because the hospital I'm going to will sometimes trigger you during a FET, it apparently depends on if it's a natural or hormone stimulated cycle. Which is why I asked :)




TLK said:


> Hi everyone - may I join?
> 
> I will be starting IVF for the first time the next cycle. I'm not really sure why I am on this protocol: Basically I'm on nothing now and then I'm to go in the second day of my next period for a baseline ultrasound and blood work. Then if all is good I start injections for 12 days (with a bunch of ultrasounds). The the trigger and ET. I don't know why I'm not taking BC or the nasal spray thing that I read about before. I guess I should have asked the doctor. Does anybody else know?
> 
> I am so bloody nervous. Due to my age this will likely be my one and only chance.
> 
> Baby dust to us all!1


Of course TLK and welcome:flower:

It sounds like you'll be on the short protocol IVF. So they don't give you the nasal spray which is for downregulation if you're doing the long protocol (which is what I'll be doing). For the long protocol, you'd be otherwise going in for a scan around CD19-20 (at least that's when they do it at the hospital I'm going to) and they give you the nasal spray then to downregulate before you start taking FSH to start stimming. Somewhere between you downregulating and you start stimming, AF shows up (apparently 2-3 days later than normal). I'm not sure about the BC thing, my hospital apparently doesn't do that but I know some ladies are put on BC before starting IVF:shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hopethisyear said:


> TTC - I'm a month ahead of you :( I did hear back and have a transfer date of October 14th if all goes as planned. I'm so excited you have a date though. I'm praying this is going to be it for us.

Ok well I will cheer you on while I am waiting for my transfer! I do hope this is it for us though. Such a long time to wait for that lil miracle!



KatO79 said:


> Ok I'm officially doing cartwheels and a happy dance over here:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin:
> 
> The hospital just called me and told me they think my journal looks fine, they're not missing anything and would recommend starting with the long protocol so I'd need to go in for a scan between CD19 and 20 (they know my cycles are mostly 26-27 days) and start downregulation. She then asked when I was expecting AF and I told her I was spotting yesterday so should come today or at the very latest tomorrow. She told me to call the secretary when AF shows up for sure (within 2-3 days of it starting) to schedule my scan.
> 
> So excited:happydance: Was hoping to start with the short protocol but at least something will be happening this cycle!
> 
> *K.N.* Sorry, was so excited about my call :wacko: Royal jelly is a honey bee secretion that is used in the nutrition of larvae, as well as adult queens. It's supposed to help us develop better quality eggs or so I've heard. Been giving it a try since it can't hurt anything.

Woohoo Yipee for getting started!



Unlucky41 said:


> Kat so happy for you. Any reason why they suggested long protocol for you?
> 
> ttcbaby I think our cycle will be close all depends when I ovulate but my cycle are long and expect AF 5 Oct.
> 
> Hopethisyear so excited for you October is just around the corner. Do you think you will test before the beta or patiently wait?

Cycle buddies! I love having one of those! Are you doing a FET or IVF right now?



TLK said:


> Hi everyone - may I join?
> 
> I will be starting IVF for the first time the next cycle. I'm not really sure why I am on this protocol: Basically I'm on nothing now and then I'm to go in the second day of my next period for a baseline ultrasound and blood work. Then if all is good I start injections for 12 days (with a bunch of ultrasounds). The the trigger and ET. I don't know why I'm not taking BC or the nasal spray thing that I read about before. I guess I should have asked the doctor. Does anybody else know?
> 
> I am so bloody nervous. Due to my age this will likely be my one and only chance.
> 
> Baby dust to us all!1

Welcome aboard, I hope your stay with us I short lived as you will be graduating to the pregnancy boards soon! I didn't down regulate during either of my IVF's, either. I think depending on your lab results the dr decides on the various protocols. I found the short protocol, which it sounds like, what you doing to be much better. You don't have the prep month before hand. You just get started and before you know it those follies have grown and they are fertilizing them to put back in.

AFM - nothing much going on here, still on BCP's I start Lupron next Wednesday!


----------



## rebecca822

KatO79 said:


> Ah OK Hopethisyear, I was asking because the hospital I'm going to will sometimes trigger you during a FET, it apparently depends on if it's a natural or hormone stimulated cycle. Which is why I asked :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLK said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - may I join?
> 
> I will be starting IVF for the first time the next cycle. I'm not really sure why I am on this protocol: Basically I'm on nothing now and then I'm to go in the second day of my next period for a baseline ultrasound and blood work. Then if all is good I start injections for 12 days (with a bunch of ultrasounds). The the trigger and ET. I don't know why I'm not taking BC or the nasal spray thing that I read about before. I guess I should have asked the doctor. Does anybody else know?
> 
> I am so bloody nervous. Due to my age this will likely be my one and only chance.
> 
> Baby dust to us all!1
> 
> 
> Of course TLK and welcome:flower:
> 
> It sounds like you'll be on the short protocol IVF. So they don't give you the nasal spray which is for downregulation if you're doing the long protocol (which is what I'll be doing). For the long protocol, you'd be otherwise going in for a scan around CD19-20 (at least that's when they do it at the hospital I'm going to) and they give you the nasal spray then to downregulate before you start taking FSH to start stimming. Somewhere between you downregulating and you start stimming, AF shows up (apparently 2-3 days later than normal). I'm not sure about the BC thing, my hospital apparently doesn't do that but I know some ladies are put on BC before starting IVF:shrug:Click to expand...

I never understood or really read up on the "long" and "short" protocol. 
I used BC for 2 weeks, they told me they like to start IVF with a fresh cycle. 
I started stims on 9/27. AF also arrived the same night.
I had a scan last Friday- 9/27 and again his morning. 
I have 15 follicles on one side and 8 on the other.
I found the Follistim not too be too bad. I was worried about using it.


----------



## KatO79

rebecca822 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Ah OK Hopethisyear, I was asking because the hospital I'm going to will sometimes trigger you during a FET, it apparently depends on if it's a natural or hormone stimulated cycle. Which is why I asked :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLK said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - may I join?
> 
> I will be starting IVF for the first time the next cycle. I'm not really sure why I am on this protocol: Basically I'm on nothing now and then I'm to go in the second day of my next period for a baseline ultrasound and blood work. Then if all is good I start injections for 12 days (with a bunch of ultrasounds). The the trigger and ET. I don't know why I'm not taking BC or the nasal spray thing that I read about before. I guess I should have asked the doctor. Does anybody else know?
> 
> I am so bloody nervous. Due to my age this will likely be my one and only chance.
> 
> Baby dust to us all!1
> 
> 
> Of course TLK and welcome:flower:
> 
> It sounds like you'll be on the short protocol IVF. So they don't give you the nasal spray which is for downregulation if you're doing the long protocol (which is what I'll be doing). For the long protocol, you'd be otherwise going in for a scan around CD19-20 (at least that's when they do it at the hospital I'm going to) and they give you the nasal spray then to downregulate before you start taking FSH to start stimming. Somewhere between you downregulating and you start stimming, AF shows up (apparently 2-3 days later than normal). I'm not sure about the BC thing, my hospital apparently doesn't do that but I know some ladies are put on BC before starting IVF:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood or really read up on the "long" and "short" protocol.
> I used BC for 2 weeks, they told me they like to start IVF with a fresh cycle.
> I started stims on 9/27. AF also arrived the same night.
> I had a scan last Friday- 9/27 and again his morning.
> I have 15 follicles on one side and 8 on the other.
> I found the Follistim not too be too bad. I was worried about using it.Click to expand...


The only difference between the long and short is you downregulate for about 2 weeks for the long protocol (plus have AF towards the end of downregulation) while on the short you start stims right around CD2-3. So the long protocol is around 1½ months long while the short protocol is around 4 weeks long. We had all this explained at that meeting Monday. Which I think is good because it means people have less questions and better understand what's going on.

Wow sounds like a lot! Here's hoping one of those eggs gives you your BFP :dust: Glad to hear you had an easy time using the pen:flower:


----------



## rebecca822

[/QUOTE]

I never understood or really read up on the "long" and "short" protocol. 
I used BC for 2 weeks, they told me they like to start IVF with a fresh cycle. 
I started stims on 9/27. AF also arrived the same night.
I had a scan last Friday- 9/27 and again his morning. 
I have 15 follicles on one side and 8 on the other.
I found the Follistim not too be too bad. I was worried about using it.[/QUOTE]


The only difference between the long and short is you downregulate for about 2 weeks for the long protocol (plus have AF towards the end of downregulation) while on the short you start stims right around CD2-3. So the long protocol is around 1½ months long while the short protocol is around 4 weeks long. We had all this explained at that meeting Monday. Which I think is good because it means people have less questions and better understand what's going on.

Wow sounds like a lot! Here's hoping one of those eggs gives you your BFP :dust: Glad to hear you had an easy time using the pen:flower:[/QUOTE]

we sat down with the doctor about 3 weeks ago, but none of these terms came up. He kind of assumed that we knew most things on our own. 
I guess we're doing a short protocol. It's kind of nice to be almost there and not need to wait too long. 
Although the number of follicles are good, they will not all mature. Although I'm sure hoping to end up with 8-10 good ones.


----------



## Jean40

Can I join you ladies? I am having FET of donor embryos at the end of October. Tonight is my last BCP, 2 weeks of those, been doing Lupron shots for a week so far. Once I get my break through bleed, I call the IVF nurse & get my estrogen checked. If that is ok, then I start my estradiol & reduce the Lupron. It's hard to believe that in about a month, I will have a FET with 2 embryos. 

I did 4 medicated IUIs, 2-4 mature follicles each, nada. Years of TTC on my own, nada. I just turned 43 and I had already decided that was enough. After talking to a couple of doctors and a counselor, I knew I did not want to continue the extremely bad family genes (medical issues, including my own birth defect) and at my age, it was highly unlikely to work with my own eggs anyway. I gave it a shot, it didn't work, so I move on. If this FET doesn't work, I am going to pursue additional immune testing and try to get a reproductive immunologist to help. Every single person in my family has an autoimmune disease, including myself. This is my second RE, who is more open to my suggestions and doesn't wave me off with a "no, it cannot be THAT".


----------



## rebecca822

Jean40 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I am having FET of donor embryos at the end of October. Tonight is my last BCP, 2 weeks of those, been doing Lupron shots for a week so far. Once I get my break through bleed, I call the IVF nurse & get my estrogen checked. If that is ok, then I start my estradiol & reduce the Lupron. It's hard to believe that in about a month, I will have a FET with 2 embryos.
> 
> I did 4 medicated IUIs, 2-4 mature follicles each, nada. Years of TTC on my own, nada. I just turned 43 and I had already decided that was enough. After talking to a couple of doctors and a counselor, I knew I did not want to continue the extremely bad family genes (medical issues, including my own birth defect) and at my age, it was highly unlikely to work with my own eggs anyway. I gave it a shot, it didn't work, so I move on. If this FET doesn't work, I am going to pursue additional immune testing and try to get a reproductive immunologist to help. Every single person in my family has an autoimmune disease, including myself. This is my second RE, who is more open to my suggestions and doesn't wave me off with a "no, it cannot be THAT".

Hi and welcome! I also joined about a week ago.
I think you're a week or so behind me. I'm scheduled for my retrieval either Friday 10/9 or Sunday 10/11.
Smart that you're using donors so that you can make sure to have nice healthy embryos. 
Wishing you luck!!


----------



## KatO79

I never understood or really read up on the "long" and "short" protocol. 
I used BC for 2 weeks, they told me they like to start IVF with a fresh cycle. 
I started stims on 9/27. AF also arrived the same night.
I had a scan last Friday- 9/27 and again his morning. 
I have 15 follicles on one side and 8 on the other.
I found the Follistim not too be too bad. I was worried about using it.[/QUOTE]


The only difference between the long and short is you downregulate for about 2 weeks for the long protocol (plus have AF towards the end of downregulation) while on the short you start stims right around CD2-3. So the long protocol is around 1½ months long while the short protocol is around 4 weeks long. We had all this explained at that meeting Monday. Which I think is good because it means people have less questions and better understand what's going on.

Wow sounds like a lot! Here's hoping one of those eggs gives you your BFP :dust: Glad to hear you had an easy time using the pen:flower:[/QUOTE]

we sat down with the doctor about 3 weeks ago, but none of these terms came up. He kind of assumed that we knew most things on our own. 
I guess we're doing a short protocol. It's kind of nice to be almost there and not need to wait too long. 
Although the number of follicles are good, they will not all mature. Although I'm sure hoping to end up with 8-10 good ones.[/QUOTE]

Wow that's badly done by your RE. He should've at least quickly told you about the 2 different protocols, just to orientate you. We even got a really nice, thick pamphlet with us that explains everything as well so we can look things up if need be.

I think not all follies maturing is normal. I know our RE mentioned this as well during that meeting were all 20-30 couples came.

I hope so as well :dust:




Jean40 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I am having FET of donor embryos at the end of October. Tonight is my last BCP, 2 weeks of those, been doing Lupron shots for a week so far. Once I get my break through bleed, I call the IVF nurse & get my estrogen checked. If that is ok, then I start my estradiol & reduce the Lupron. It's hard to believe that in about a month, I will have a FET with 2 embryos.
> 
> I did 4 medicated IUIs, 2-4 mature follicles each, nada. Years of TTC on my own, nada. I just turned 43 and I had already decided that was enough. After talking to a couple of doctors and a counselor, I knew I did not want to continue the extremely bad family genes (medical issues, including my own birth defect) and at my age, it was highly unlikely to work with my own eggs anyway. I gave it a shot, it didn't work, so I move on. If this FET doesn't work, I am going to pursue additional immune testing and try to get a reproductive immunologist to help. Every single person in my family has an autoimmune disease, including myself. This is my second RE, who is more open to my suggestions and doesn't wave me off with a "no, it cannot be THAT".


Welcome Jean40:flower:

I feel you on those IUIs. I had 6 of them, medicated as well (most with 2 follies but also had one with 1 follie and one with 3 follies). It's pretty upsetting when you've been through numerous IUIs and they don't work :( If you don't mind me asking, is there any reason you didn't try 1 fresh IVF cycle with your own eggs, just to give it a go? I hope that the FET works for you and gives you your super sticky BFP :dust:

I know it can happen in your 40s. My highly narcissistic older brother and his wife tried for around 5 years and went through numerous IVFs/FETs (all with their own sperm and eggs) before she got pregnant at age 46 with their daughter. But I can see not wanting to try that hard and long for your own biological baby. I know my brother is so narcissistic, he'd *never* go along to using donor sperm. Don't know why they persisted with her eggs though:shrug:


----------



## ES89

Just thought I would pop in to update you. I had my op yesterday. Whilst they were operating they discovered i have severe endometriosis. It was all in my pelvis, by my rectum, bladder and they think it's possibly blocking my tubes as the dye didn't flow through how it should. When they drained the cyst linking to endometriosis it was filled with old brown blood (they call them chocolate cysts) they took coloured pictures to show me everything. I've gotta wait for a follow up appointment to come through, they've told me it could be up to 12 weeks &#128542; Id need another op to get rid of the endometriea but me having this shouldn't effect an ivf cycle so long as I don't develop any more cysts! I'm not sure which way round things are gonna happen now until I've been to that appointment. Will have to see what the doctor suggests. Does anyone suffer with endometriosis on here? Such mixed emotions here, I'm happy that after years of questions, I finally have answers. Explains why I had so much pain with my periods in my teen years, why I haven't been able to conceive naturally. At the same time it feels like yet another step backwards and more waiting &#128542; xx


----------



## KatO79

ES89 said:


> Just thought I would pop in to update you. I had my op yesterday. Whilst they were operating they discovered i have severe endometriosis. It was all in my pelvis, by my rectum, bladder and they think it's possibly blocking my tubes as the dye didn't flow through how it should. When they drained the cyst linking to endometriosis it was filled with old brown blood (they call them chocolate cysts) they took coloured pictures to show me everything. I've gotta wait for a follow up appointment to come through, they've told me it could be up to 12 weeks &#128542; Id need another op to get rid of the endometriea but me having this shouldn't effect an ivf cycle so long as I don't develop any more cysts! I'm not sure which way round things are gonna happen now until I've been to that appointment. Will have to see what the doctor suggests. Does anyone suffer with endometriosis on here? Such mixed emotions here, I'm happy that after years of questions, I finally have answers. Explains why I had so much pain with my periods in my teen years, why I haven't been able to conceive naturally. At the same time it feels like yet another step backwards and more waiting &#128542; xx


Awww ES89, so sorry that this will delay things:hugs: I hope you get that appointment much quicker than 12 weeks. I know that feels like forever in TTC terms. I know how I felt about potentially being delayed 1 cycle, I can't imagine 12 weeks:nope: But yeah, it's good you have gotten an answer at least.

As far as I know, I don't have endometriosis so afraid I can't help you there:nope:


----------



## CAV

Good Day Ladies All! I am new to this forum. I am going through ICSI this month. I will start with my Lucrin injections tomorrow. I am really worried and excited!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone, can I join in? I am having my third ivf in late November and looking for some ladies to share the journey with! I am ttc no 2. 

My first ivf we got 6 eggs, bfn, my second ivf attempt I fell ill and my follicles didn't grow so we converted to iui and bfn. I have low amh but have had 2 natural pregnancies, one resulted in my 3 year old and the second was a mmc last January. I'm praying the next cycle is a lucky one for us as we don't have saving for any further treatment for the foreseeable future after this next one. 

Es89 sorry to hear about your endo. At least you have some answers now and can start planning what's next. :hugs:


----------



## rebecca822

ES89 said:


> Just thought I would pop in to update you. I had my op yesterday. Whilst they were operating they discovered i have severe endometriosis. It was all in my pelvis, by my rectum, bladder and they think it's possibly blocking my tubes as the dye didn't flow through how it should. When they drained the cyst linking to endometriosis it was filled with old brown blood (they call them chocolate cysts) they took coloured pictures to show me everything. I've gotta wait for a follow up appointment to come through, they've told me it could be up to 12 weeks &#128542; Id need another op to get rid of the endometriea but me having this shouldn't effect an ivf cycle so long as I don't develop any more cysts! I'm not sure which way round things are gonna happen now until I've been to that appointment. Will have to see what the doctor suggests. Does anyone suffer with endometriosis on here? Such mixed emotions here, I'm happy that after years of questions, I finally have answers. Explains why I had so much pain with my periods in my teen years, why I haven't been able to conceive naturally. At the same time it feels like yet another step backwards and more waiting &#128542; xx

 Wow sounds rough!! Happy that you finally have answers though. 
I don't know much about endometriosis


----------



## Jean40

My AMH is too low to pursue IVF according to my RE. I didn't respond well to the meds, including injectibles, in my IUIs and 2 different REs in the practice said it is better for me to use donor eggs or embryos (plus the first RE I went to said he wouldn't waste my time using my own eggs). Cost is also a HUGE issue. If it's likely to not work for me, I cannot afford to waste $15,000 on an IVF that won't work. FET is about $4000 (my insurance covered all my meds this time, but not for IUI and NOT for IVF stimulation). I also DO NOT want a genetic child of my own. I have been through counseling to confirm that. No child should have to go through the health problems I've been through, including open heart surgery (and my brother has the same heart defect I do, but to a lesser degree, it IS genetic, it is 8 times more likely for a female with my heart defect to pass it on than a male). That's why I wasn't devastated the IUIs didn't work. I just wanted to try it first. My cardiology specialist also told me IUI was ok to do, but IVF was NOT. If someone with a normal heart gets OHSS, it can be dangerous, but usually not. If someone with heart problems gets OHSS, they can die from congestive heart failure, it is 4 times more likely to happen than to someone with a normal heart. I am also 4 times more likely to die just from sedation, so I have NOT had any other surgeries where I've been knocked out, I've been conscious but numbed locally. You need sedation during egg retrieval. So, I think the decision was made for me. Just for me to be able to CARRY my own child is a victory because I was told when I was 10 that I would NEVER be able to do that. I've been through hell and high water with doctors, going through numerous invasive tests on my heart, and finally found a specialist who said that yes, I CAN carry a baby. I wasn't told this 10 years ago or 20 years ago, I was told this in April. This is after 3 failed adoptions and failing to become a foster parent. This is my last shot and this is my best chance according to a few different specialists.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck Jean and welcome. I will be starting lupron on Wednesday in preparation for my fet transfer in early November. How has the lupron been treating you? I will be taking 5 iu per day. I have heard such nightmare stories of hot flashes etc. you would think after all the meds I have taken lupron would be a walk in the park.


----------



## TLK

Hi girls - I would love to join you!

I will be starting my first IVF cycle whenever my period shows up (I'm CD 10 today so likely 20 or so more days). I'll be starting injections on CD3 I believe if the ultrasound is ok. 

I'm so nervous about this whole thing. Good luck to us all!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi TLK :hi: Nice to see you here too. Don't be nervous, lots of people here who can support you xx

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## KatO79

Sorry I haven't been around during the weekend:wacko: Was busy all Saturday helping DH, my BILs, one of their cousins, cousin's friend and my in-laws with taking care of DH's grandmother's garden (my MIL's mother). It was a _huge_ project with clearing out bushes and weeds and I was so pooped I was too tired to do anything yesterday and just needed to kick back. We really could've used DH's 2 other cousins (they're biologically related to the grandmother, the one that came isn't since he's my FIL's nephew) but of course they *never* have time to help out:growlmad: They're much more selfish than their mother (she's my MIL's big sister) and she's pretty selfish :nope: None of them have girlfriends (they're in their mid-late 30s) and have never really had one and they both claim that they can't find one because *all* the women they meet allegedly are "insecure" although I think it's just a BS excuse. One of them is super arrogant and will never find one and his younger brother is nicer but still. Ugh, sorry for the rant, it just angers me that they're so super selfish:growlmad::nope: I think I have a low tolerance for that sort of thing, especially coming from a family _filled_ with NPD cases :nope:

Anyway rant over and back to you guys:



Jean40 said:


> My AMH is too low to pursue IVF according to my RE. I didn't respond well to the meds, including injectibles, in my IUIs and 2 different REs in the practice said it is better for me to use donor eggs or embryos (plus the first RE I went to said he wouldn't waste my time using my own eggs). Cost is also a HUGE issue. If it's likely to not work for me, I cannot afford to waste $15,000 on an IVF that won't work. FET is about $4000 (my insurance covered all my meds this time, but not for IUI and NOT for IVF stimulation). I also DO NOT want a genetic child of my own. I have been through counseling to confirm that. No child should have to go through the health problems I've been through, including open heart surgery (and my brother has the same heart defect I do, but to a lesser degree, it IS genetic, it is 8 times more likely for a female with my heart defect to pass it on than a male). That's why I wasn't devastated the IUIs didn't work. I just wanted to try it first. My cardiology specialist also told me IUI was ok to do, but IVF was NOT. If someone with a normal heart gets OHSS, it can be dangerous, but usually not. If someone with heart problems gets OHSS, they can die from congestive heart failure, it is 4 times more likely to happen than to someone with a normal heart. I am also 4 times more likely to die just from sedation, so I have NOT had any other surgeries where I've been knocked out, I've been conscious but numbed locally. You need sedation during egg retrieval. So, I think the decision was made for me. Just for me to be able to CARRY my own child is a victory because I was told when I was 10 that I would NEVER be able to do that. I've been through hell and high water with doctors, going through numerous invasive tests on my heart, and finally found a specialist who said that yes, I CAN carry a baby. I wasn't told this 10 years ago or 20 years ago, I was told this in April. This is after 3 failed adoptions and failing to become a foster parent. This is my last shot and this is my best chance according to a few different specialists.

Ok I get that. I'm so sorry to hear that your health issues are like that. I can see from what you've described that donor embryos/eggs are definitely the way to go. Did you get to choose the donor egg/embryos? I hope that your FET works first time around :dust:




CAV said:


> Good Day Ladies All! I am new to this forum. I am going through ICSI this month. I will start with my Lucrin injections tomorrow. I am really worried and excited!

Welcome CAV:flower: Hope your ICSI goes well :dust: Do you already know that regular IVF won't work since you're doing ICSI?




Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi everyone, can I join in? I am having my third ivf in late November and looking for some ladies to share the journey with! I am ttc no 2.
> 
> My first ivf we got 6 eggs, bfn, my second ivf attempt I fell ill and my follicles didn't grow so we converted to iui and bfn. I have low amh but have had 2 natural pregnancies, one resulted in my 3 year old and the second was a mmc last January. I'm praying the next cycle is a lucky one for us as we don't have saving for any further treatment for the foreseeable future after this next one.
> 
> Es89 sorry to hear about your endo. At least you have some answers now and can start planning what's next. :hugs:

Welcome Mrs W 11:flower: Sorry to hear about your MMC :( For your 1st IVF, were none of the other eggs fertilised or where they not viable for the freezing process? Here's hoping that this IVF gives you your BFP :dust: 




TLK said:


> Hi girls - I would love to join you!
> 
> I will be starting my first IVF cycle whenever my period shows up (I'm CD 10 today so likely 20 or so more days). I'll be starting injections on CD3 I believe if the ultrasound is ok.
> 
> I'm so nervous about this whole thing. Good luck to us all!

Welcome TLK:flower: Yes I believe you'd start stimming around CD3 and it sounds like you'll be doing short protocol then. 

You're always welcome to ask questions here. I have some experience with FSH injections (did them for all 6 IUIs) so feel free to ask when the time comes. Providing the pen you'll be using is similar to mine:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi Kat

What a nice thing you all did for your DHs grandmother. I am sorry the others didn't help out, some people really do only think of themselves don't they. I bet she was so grateful for what you guys did though. You must be exhausted after such a busy weekend, are you at work today?

Out of my 6 eggs only 2 fertilised sadly. 1 was immature, 2 were awful quality and 1 just didn't fertilise. Of the 2 only 1 made it through the first night so we had 1 to put back on day 2. It was good quality but not good enough I guess :-( Fingers crossed my next go is more successful. We know a lot more now about what protocol and drugs suit me so hopefully! x


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi Kat
> 
> What a nice thing you all did for your DHs grandmother. I am sorry the others didn't help out, some people really do only think of themselves don't they. I bet she was so grateful for what you guys did though. You must be exhausted after such a busy weekend, are you at work today?
> 
> Out of my 6 eggs only 2 fertilised sadly. 1 was immature, 2 were awful quality and 1 just didn't fertilise. Of the 2 only 1 made it through the first night so we had 1 to put back on day 2. It was good quality but not good enough I guess :-( Fingers crossed my next go is more successful. We know a lot more now about what protocol and drugs suit me so hopefully! x


We all take 1 day a year to help her, sometimes 2 if something extra needs to be done. She's 93 now so can't get much done herself. I've been helping out for a number of years now, even before DH and I were engaged. Those 2 cousins *never* have time so we don't even try and ask them when they have time anymore because we know what the answer will be:nope::growlmad: The embarrassing thing is, although I don't think they feel embarrassed at all, is that DH's other cousin who's not even related to the grandmother, helps her so much with stuff like that. He's a bit of a handy man which helps but it's no excuse for the 2 other cousins not helping out at all. I'm not exactly a wiz at garden work but I do what I can.

I'm actually a housewife. I do have 2 educations (one a Master's Degree, the other a Lab Tech Degree) but due to my total lack of connections (partly becaused I moved here age 16 and partly because my mother is so toxic she can't hold on to friendships) I wasn't able to get a job here in Denmark. So after having tried for 6-7 years, getting a 2nd education in between (the Lab Tech one), I've ended up putting it on indefinite hold while we're trying to conceive as 2 years ago, I felt that at age 34½ we couldn't put it off longer. Plus I'm sure not having any children at that age was lessening my job chances because employers aren't much for hiring women in their fertile age in this country, especially ones in their late 20s to mid-30s, that have no children. They see it as an inconvenience for women to go on maternity leave and they have to pay them for a whole year for no work plus pay someone else to do the job while the woman is away. They're actually doing a campaign now to get women studying at colleges to start having babies while they're studying, partly because chances of conceiving go down but I'm thinking it's also because employers want to save money on as many maternity leaves as possible. 

DH has now gotten a job in my field though (a very large company almost half of my 900-1000 job applications went to no less) and he says maybe after we have a child, he can recommend me to people and help me get a job (apparently his boss expressed some interest once he learned of my degrees). But I'm thinking after years of "unemployment", I'm probably doomed anyway. They don't like unemployed people here either, they don't hire anyone that has been unemployed for 1 year or more because they see it as a sign of you either being incompetent or lazy that you haven't worked in all that time. Never mind the fact that you can't even get a menial job here if you have an academic degree! My plan is going to be let DH try but I'm thinking it'll end up going no where so I'll be applying for tons of volunteer jobs at animal shelters (since I love animals) and hope I get one so I at least can get out 2-3 times a week.

Yeah I've heard that IVF #1 can be a bit of a test run sometimes. It was probably good to only put one in anyway. My clinic claims they only will put 1 back in because if they put 2 in and one is of lesser quality than that one can effect the better quality embryo's chances of implanting. But it stinks that you didn't have any to freeze down to be used for any future FETs. Here's hoping things go *much* better this time :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Kat. I was really surprised how much trial and error there wan be with ivf, I guess I just thought you didn't ivf and it worked for you or it didn't. I didn't realise there were so many protocols and so many different meds. It's frustrating at £5k a go to find out you were on the wrong protocol or drugs but that's life I guess! 

I am not working at the moment either. I went back to work when my dd was about 11 months old working 3 days a week and then got promoted if I worked 4 days a week so I did..... But after a year it was too much. She started school in a year so we moved house and I left my job to be at home with her. Hopefully if my next ivf is successful I would have another baby once she goes to school so no need to get a job!! 

I guess whilst you are doing ivf it's probably a good thing not having a job as you can be stress free. I found juggling my job and all the appointments really stressful. And once you've had your family and they are older, I am sure with your qualifications something will come along, even if it takes a while for the right opportunity to come up. I've always been more focused on family and life than career to be honest. I want to be at home with my kids so I had to make a choice and it was tough, and I miss office/work life, but I'm glad I did it.

I've never been to Denmark, did you move there to be with your dh? Where are you from originally?


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome to all the new ladies. I left my phone at work hence haven't been checking. My AF came yesterday hence will need to call up to see when my first blood test will happen. Can't believe it is starting all again. 

Mrs W I find it extremely hard to juggle work and a baby so congrats on getting promoted working 4 days . I struggle just to do the bare minimum! 

So excited to hear everyone's journey.


----------



## rebecca822

KatO79 said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kat
> 
> What a nice thing you all did for your DHs grandmother. I am sorry the others didn't help out, some people really do only think of themselves don't they. I bet she was so grateful for what you guys did though. You must be exhausted after such a busy weekend, are you at work today?
> 
> Out of my 6 eggs only 2 fertilised sadly. 1 was immature, 2 were awful quality and 1 just didn't fertilise. Of the 2 only 1 made it through the first night so we had 1 to put back on day 2. It was good quality but not good enough I guess :-( Fingers crossed my next go is more successful. We know a lot more now about what protocol and drugs suit me so hopefully! x
> 
> 
> We all take 1 day a year to help her, sometimes 2 if something extra needs to be done. She's 93 now so can't get much done herself. I've been helping out for a number of years now, even before DH and I were engaged. Those 2 cousins *never* have time so we don't even try and ask them when they have time anymore because we know what the answer will be:nope::growlmad: The embarrassing thing is, although I don't think they feel embarrassed at all, is that DH's other cousin who's not even related to the grandmother, helps her so much with stuff like that. He's a bit of a handy man which helps but it's no excuse for the 2 other cousins not helping out at all. I'm not exactly a wiz at garden work but I do what I can.
> 
> I'm actually a housewife. I do have 2 educations (one a Master's Degree, the other a Lab Tech Degree) but due to my total lack of connections (partly becaused I moved here age 16 and partly because my mother is so toxic she can't hold on to friendships) I wasn't able to get a job here in Denmark. So after having tried for 6-7 years, getting a 2nd education in between (the Lab Tech one), I've ended up putting it on indefinite hold while we're trying to conceive as 2 years ago, I felt that at age 34½ we couldn't put it off longer. Plus I'm sure not having any children at that age was lessening my job chances because employers aren't much for hiring women in their fertile age in this country, especially ones in their late 20s to mid-30s, that have no children. They see it as an inconvenience for women to go on maternity leave and they have to pay them for a whole year for no work plus pay someone else to do the job while the woman is away. They're actually doing a campaign now to get women studying at colleges to start having babies while they're studying, partly because chances of conceiving go down but I'm thinking it's also because employers want to save money on as many maternity leaves as possible.
> 
> DH has now gotten a job in my field though (a very large company almost half of my 900-1000 job applications went to no less) and he says maybe after we have a child, he can recommend me to people and help me get a job (apparently his boss expressed some interest once he learned of my degrees). But I'm thinking after years of "unemployment", I'm probably doomed anyway. They don't like unemployed people here either, they don't hire anyone that has been unemployed for 1 year or more because they see it as a sign of you either being incompetent or lazy that you haven't worked in all that time. Never mind the fact that you can't even get a menial job here if you have an academic degree! My plan is going to be let DH try but I'm thinking it'll end up going no where so I'll be applying for tons of volunteer jobs at animal shelters (since I love animals) and hope I get one so I at least can get out 2-3 times a week.
> 
> Yeah I've heard that IVF #1 can be a bit of a test run sometimes. It was probably good to only put one in anyway. My clinic claims they only will put 1 back in because if they put 2 in and one is of lesser quality than that one can effect the better quality embryo's chances of implanting. But it stinks that you didn't have any to freeze down to be used for any future FETs. Here's hoping things go *much* better this time :dust:Click to expand...

Wow, sounds fascinating! Here in Chicago you get 6-8 weeks maternity leave that is unpaid. When my dd was born over 3 years ago I took 5 weeks off after a c-section. Was not too happy about it.


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky41 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies. I left my phone at work hence haven't been checking. My AF came yesterday hence will need to call up to see when my first blood test will happen. Can't believe it is starting all again.
> 
> Mrs W I find it extremely hard to juggle work and a baby so congrats on getting promoted working 4 days . I struggle just to do the bare minimum!
> 
> So excited to hear everyone's journey.

I work 8 hours a day 5 days a week (40 hrs) and find it exhausting! Especially with the early morning monitoring 2-3 times per week.


----------



## Unlucky41

Seriously I am in awe of all working mums. It is so tough and you have no time for you except on the train or bus etc.


----------



## Hopethisyear

rebecca822 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, sounds fascinating! Here in Chicago you get 6-8 weeks maternity leave that is unpaid. When my dd was born over 3 years ago I took 5 weeks off after a c-section. Was not too happy about it.
> 
> Maternity leave here in the US is the worst!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks Kat. I was really surprised how much trial and error there wan be with ivf, I guess I just thought you didn't ivf and it worked for you or it didn't. I didn't realise there were so many protocols and so many different meds. It's frustrating at £5k a go to find out you were on the wrong protocol or drugs but that's life I guess!
> 
> I am not working at the moment either. I went back to work when my dd was about 11 months old working 3 days a week and then got promoted if I worked 4 days a week so I did..... But after a year it was too much. She started school in a year so we moved house and I left my job to be at home with her. Hopefully if my next ivf is successful I would have another baby once she goes to school so no need to get a job!!
> 
> I guess whilst you are doing ivf it's probably a good thing not having a job as you can be stress free. I found juggling my job and all the appointments really stressful. And once you've had your family and they are older, I am sure with your qualifications something will come along, even if it takes a while for the right opportunity to come up. I've always been more focused on family and life than career to be honest. I want to be at home with my kids so I had to make a choice and it was tough, and I miss office/work life, but I'm glad I did it.
> 
> I've never been to Denmark, did you move there to be with your dh? Where are you from originally?


Yeah, I always understood the 1st one is a bit trial and error. In my case I'm hoping they have a better guess on what would be best based on my 6 IUIs and how I responded to meds. I think there are only 2 protocols where the biggest difference is with the long you downregulate (they're trying to stop your body from producing certain hormones e.g. FSH) and with the short you don't. I think it's hard for them to know exactly what will work for you specifically, they can only go by previous experiences with other women in your age group with the same issues and see what happens. 

I can see how having a full-time job might be too much, especially if you want to spend as much time as possible with your kid(s). I think in Denmark the vast majority have full-time jobs and are pretty career orientated, no matter how many kids they have. It's pretty sad because I think many of those kids don't get enough time with their parents, are pretty much raised by the teachers since the parents have almost 0 time and they just by their kids lots of stuff to make up for it. Which is a totally crappy solution:nope: I think many of the career women see anyone that's only working part-time or even worse, a housewife, to be without any ambitions, a sponge on their DHs and a bad example of being a "strong, independant woman":nope: I don't mind it too much and think I'd either want to get something part-time or go with having a volunteer job at an animal shelter so I get out just a bit:winkwink:

I've pretty much given up on ever using my Master's (in Biotechnology) as it's from February 2007 so getting obsolete:nope: My Lab Tech Degree from Summer 2011 I have some hope for but not having much experience since getting it is going to really make things almost impossible (unless DH can grease my way in at the company he's at now). In this country they want people with experience, at least 2 years, preferably 5 or more and it has to be experience with the techniques the job requires. I think companies here hate to train people so go for the experienced ones and since most people here like to change jobs every 5-6 years, they can find experienced people easily:shrug:

I was born in the US (Long Island, NY) by a Danish mother (my malignant narcissistic mother; she had 6 kids in all with 6 different men, I'm the youngest) and a French father that had Ukrainian parents. She's a housewife, he had his own printing company. They met in the US a bit late in life and had me when she was 42 and he was 53 (he was a widower and his previous wife couldn't have children). We then moved here because my father was getting increasingly senile, starting when I was about 13, and was pretty much losing his business since he couldn't handle running it anymore. So my mother panicked seeing as she never became an American citizen (he did BTW) so wanted us to move here. Something about she feared us ending on the streets? Don't know if that would've been true seeing as how she lies about things very often (since she's a narcissist) but that's the story she told me:shrug: So moved here when I was 16. My father died when I was 20 of lymphoma.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Unlucky &#8211; yes I agree, I really struggled with the 4 days and that&#8217;s why in the end I left. I set up my own business selling some childrens art work and doing avon and then funnily enough my employer called me today and asked me back to do project work one day a week in the office and some ad hoc hours from home so at least I have some guaranteed income but time with my DD as well. Are you just starting your next cycle now your af has arrived? Good luck!!
Rebecca &#8211; I am always shocked by how short your maternity leave is in the US. I am in the UK where we get some money for 9 months but can take another 3 months unpaid and be off for up to 1 year. I can only imagine how hard it was to go back after 5 weeks, especially after a c section. Here we can&#8217;t even drive for 6 weeks. I would&#8217;ve been totally useless at work with a new baby! 
Kat &#8211; I am sure your med IUIs have given them a good idea as to how you will respond which is great news. I have enjoyed working part time but don&#8217;t think I could do full time. I know it&#8217;s right for some people and works for them though. Sorry to hear about your father :hugs:


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies,

Kat- sounds like you had a rough childhood, sorry to hear about it :(
I'm sure you'll make a great mom.

I'm starting to get anxious as my retrieval is Friday. Really scary to think that in two weeks from Friday I will have my results. 
I gave myself the trigger shot and now I'm done with injections for the time being.
I have about 12 follicles ranging from 23-16 and some a bit smaller as well.
We plan on transferring two embryos as we are hoping for twins. I had a really bad pregnancy with DD so if I can get 2 for the price of one.... :)


----------



## Unlucky41

Mrs W Yes will be doing a FET this month. First blood test next Wednesday. Now we just have to wait for my natural ovulation day to count five days from that date for transfer. Trying to not think about it as we only have one embryo left and really can't think about another ivf cycle after undergoing 5 to get dd. 

Good on you starting your own business etc. I just don't have any other talents don't know what I could do.

Rebecca sounds like you are responding well. Very excited for you that egg retrieval is so soon! Sending you heaps of baby dust. 

Kat where are you with your cycle?


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> Kat &#8211; I am sure your med IUIs have given them a good idea as to how you will respond which is great news. I have enjoyed working part time but don&#8217;t think I could do full time. I know it&#8217;s right for some people and works for them though. Sorry to hear about your father :hugs:


Yeah that's what I'm hoping. So it at least isn't *total* guess work at this point. I'm sure the same is true for you as well since they know how you reacted the 1st time and will be better able to optimise things this time.

Thanks:flower: He was my most loving parent by far and the only family I really had. My mother and the 3 siblings (especially the one brother and my sister since my eldest brother I've chosen not to have contact with for various reasons) do nothing but constantly put me down and totally scapegoat me on my mother's side of the family (there's no one left on my father's side). So yeah, lost the only one in my "family" that loved me unconditionally :(




rebecca822 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Kat- sounds like you had a rough childhood, sorry to hear about it :(
> I'm sure you'll make a great mom.
> 
> I'm starting to get anxious as my retrieval is Friday. Really scary to think that in two weeks from Friday I will have my results.
> I gave myself the trigger shot and now I'm done with injections for the time being.
> I have about 12 follicles ranging from 23-16 and some a bit smaller as well.
> We plan on transferring two embryos as we are hoping for twins. I had a really bad pregnancy with DD so if I can get 2 for the price of one.... :)

Thanks rebecca:hugs: Yeah it was your typical childhood having a malignant Narcissistic Personality Disorder (NPD) mother and the 3 siblings that are left also seem to have this issue, especially the one brother (let's call him Brother #2) (although one is dead of AIDS, one no one knows where he is). I have no contact with the eldest brother (Brother #1) (for various reasons pertaining to his selfish and inappropriate behavior in the past) and Brother #2 (he lived with my parents from I was a small child until I moved to Denmark at age 16) and my sister (grew up with her father and started contact with her around 2010 which was a couple of years after Brother #2 started with her) at the moment since they've been ostracising me and constantly putting me down (especially Brother #2 that's super condescending about it) or making e.g. my fertility issues about them. Passive-aggressiveness is also a favorite of theirs to use. Although I'm not officially no contact with them but we may as well be at this point. I'm officially being ignored so sure it's only a matter of time before I'm no contact with them. They do nothing but bring negativity and drama into my life so at this point it might be a good thing:nope: Brother #2 refuses to see me for who I am and is forever holding on to his sordid opinion of me. I'm done trying to show him he's wrong, he refuses to see it. Partly because he has NPD as well but also my NPD mother would always call him whenever I didn't do as she commanded or disagreed with her (however nicely I would say it) and he'd email me with the most hurtful and condescending stuff. 

Good luck :dust: Here's hoping it works and you're done with injections, period:winkwink:




Unlucky41 said:


> Kat where are you with your cycle?

I'm around CD 9-10 I believe. Which also fits with me starting to have very watery CM today since I normally O CD13, on much rarer occasions CD14. But I think DH and I will continue our NTNP lifestyle and just start looking forward to starting our 1st IVF cycle soon. I'm going in on the 17th for my scan and starting downregulation meds:thumbup::happydance:

Here's hoping your blood test looks good and the FET works so you won't have to think about possibly doing a fresh IVF cycle :dust:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all,

May I join? I am just about to start ICSI #3. I recognize a couple of you from the July/Aug cycle I had (hi Hope and ttcbaby117). I had the endometrial scratch yesterday plus an intra muscular injection to suppress my ovaries. I should expect to bleed sometime in the next two weeks and then will start on a high dose of stims on CD2/3. The scratch really hurt for the few seconds she was doing it, but if it works, then scratch away!! My DH and I have also been going to acupuncture since August to try to up our chances since nothing really showed up as to why we have had repeated implantation failure. 

Looking forward to being on this journey with you al and wishing you all baby dust!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Psalm23v6 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> May I join? I am just about to start ICSI #3. I recognize a couple of you from the July/Aug cycle I had (hi Hope and ttcbaby117). I had the endometrial scratch yesterday plus an intra muscular injection to suppress my ovaries. I should expect to bleed sometime in the next two weeks and then will start on a high dose of stims on CD2/3. The scratch really hurt for the few seconds she was doing it, but if it works, then scratch away!! My DH and I have also been going to acupuncture since August to try to up our chances since nothing really showed up as to why we have had repeated implantation failure.
> 
> Looking forward to being on this journey with you al and wishing you all baby dust!

Hey there Psalm, I do remember you! Fxed crossed for lucky # 3 for both of us! It is time!


----------



## Holly ttc

Hi everyone! Mind if I join? I've been stalking for a while but kept quiet until I got an official transfer date. I did my retrieval last Friday and got 9 eggs, 7 mature, and 6 fertilized. Found out today that 4 of them made it to become little blastys and now I just wait until November 23. This is our first attempt and I'm so nervous and excited and all the other normal things. It would pretty much be the best Christmas present ever!


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> May I join? I am just about to start ICSI #3. I recognize a couple of you from the July/Aug cycle I had (hi Hope and ttcbaby117). I had the endometrial scratch yesterday plus an intra muscular injection to suppress my ovaries. I should expect to bleed sometime in the next two weeks and then will start on a high dose of stims on CD2/3. The scratch really hurt for the few seconds she was doing it, but if it works, then scratch away!! My DH and I have also been going to acupuncture since August to try to up our chances since nothing really showed up as to why we have had repeated implantation failure.
> 
> Looking forward to being on this journey with you al and wishing you all baby dust!

Welcome Psalm23v6:flower:

I've never heard of getting an endometrial scratch, what is the reason?

I can see you've had 2 embies transferred each time. Have you considered trying having only 1 transferred each time instead or is there any specific reason? My RE told all of us couples starting IVF at the general meeting that it's better to only transfer one embie at a time because if you transfer 2 and one is of lesser quality, it may affect the better quality embie's chances of implanting. Plus she considers twin pregnancies high risk and would prefer to avoid them if at all possible. Just thought I'd mention it:winkwink:




Holly ttc said:


> Hi everyone! Mind if I join? I've been stalking for a while but kept quiet until I got an official transfer date. I did my retrieval last Friday and got 9 eggs, 7 mature, and 6 fertilized. Found out today that 4 of them made it to become little blastys and now I just wait until November 23. This is our first attempt and I'm so nervous and excited and all the other normal things. It would pretty much be the best Christmas present ever!


Welcome Holly ttc:flower: You were more than welcome to join before getting your transfer date:winkwink: Where you on the long or short IVF protocol? I'm assuming then that you're having an FET done on November 23rd? 

Hoping everyone gets their Christmas wish:happydance: :dust:


----------



## Holly ttc

KatO79 said:


> Welcome Holly ttc:flower: You were more than welcome to join before getting your transfer date:winkwink: Where you on the long or short IVF protocol? I'm assuming then that you're having an FET done on November 23rd?
> 
> Hoping everyone gets their Christmas wish:happydance: :dust:

I wanted to make sure that we would have something to transfer before I got really involved in a thread and gave myself false hope. :) fet is Nov 23rd, yeah. Now time is going to go slower than molasses because it's a waiting game. I have no idea if I was on the long or short protocol. What's the difference in them?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Holly! Welcome, did you opt for a FET because you are doing PGD on your blasts? Why did you do a fresh transfer? 

The short protocol is when you don't down regulate with something like Lupron or birth control pills. So you basically start stimming on the 3rd day of your cycle. Long protocol requires down regulation of about a month prior to starting the stimming process.


----------



## Holly ttc

I actually would have loved to do a fresh cycle but my re only does them frozen. I guess I'd fall into the long protocol, but only took birth control for about 12 days before I started all the fun.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi everyone and welcome to the newest members!
I thought I'd pop in and say hi, although I'm very sleepy. I had my retrieval this morning at we got 21 (!!!) eggs! Yay!! I kept asking them the repeat the number because I couldn't believe it. They will do ICSI with half to see if the ones without ICSI can fertilize on their own. Transfer will be on Wednesday 10/14.


----------



## Unlucky41

Holly so happy for you four good blastocyst sounds great. Yep the wait does goes really slowly especially when you know the date! 

Rebecca that is a amazing 21 embryos! Rest up and let your eggs get fertilised Hehe 
How many are you going to transfer?


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi Kat - I have only ever had 2 embryos left by the time of transfer and so the clinics I have been at (one in NY where I used to live and the one in Dubai where I live now) just transferred them both. I have never heard of if one embryo isn't as good it can prevent the other from implanting. I know of numerous people who have implanted two to get one baby. I am a pretty healthy 31 year old and I would take twins over 0 babies at this point. 

The endometrial scratch is a small procedure, like when you get your Pap smear, where they thread a small catheter into your uterus and scratch the lining. The theory is that by disrupting the lining, when embryos are transferred they are more likely to gravitate towards where the disruption was and there are clear indications of higher implantation rates for people like me who have had repeated implantation failure. Of course my acupuncturist who is working on making me ready for IVF hates the scratch! Hopefully she doesn't counter act it too much!! 

Rebecca - congrats on the 21 eggs! Great number. Finger crossed for a good fertilization report tomorrow!

Ttcbaby117 - yes it must be 3rd time lucky for us both!! Definitely hoping on all hope that it is. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Evening ladies!

Rebecca &#8211;21 eggs!!!!! That&#8217;s amazing hun!! Well done you. I would transfer 2 as well, would love twins! 

Unlucky &#8211; best of luck with your fet, I hope you don&#8217;t need to think about any further cycles. I don&#8217;t have any talents, its all a bit of a nightmare to be honest. I made a few things but now a few friends have ordered im petrified they wont like what I make!!

Kat &#8211; good luck this cycle, I&#8217;ve heard so many stories where people get a surprise bfp whil waiting for ivf! I am about 7dpo I think.

Hi Psalm, good luck!

Holly, welcome, congrats on your 4 gorgeous blasts!! Great news. Transfer will be here before you know it!


----------



## rebecca822

Psalm- sounds kind of painful. I do hope it works for you!!
Holy- I think the waiting is worse than the pain involved in all of this!!

I plan on transferring two embryos and freezing the rest. I hope that a nice amount get fertilized and make it to the freezer. We are doing only half ICSI so there may be many of them that don't get fertilized but at least we have a great number to work with. I was so thrilled!!


----------



## Holly ttc

Your retrieval numbers are definitely something to be proud of! I was worried going in to mine since they said initially there were only maybe seven big enough to try and a big chuck of them may not be the right maturity but if we waited any longer the rally good ones may get sacrificed. Talk about adding stress to an already stressful situation! 

Total side note here... I love how on top of replying you all are. I know we all have our own lives to deal with outside of this but it's really nice to be able to come somewhere that supports you so obviously, especially when no one else knows that you're going through the process even.


----------



## Unlucky41

Holly 4 blastocyst is great ! You must be very happy. How many are you going to transfer?

Psalms I hope three is your number all the best for this cycle. 

Rebecca Congrats on your retrieval number that is a amazing. I never get more then two Mature eggs each time. Hope you get a few great blastocysts !

Mrs w Thanks for the support I am sure you are just too modest. I am sure your friends will love whatever you make. 

Kat every cycle there is a chance I hope you get a surprised bfp and if not a healthy body all prep to house to produce loads of good quality eggs


----------



## Holly ttc

Only transferring one this time. If it doesn't work I'll definitely consider two next time.


----------



## KatO79

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey Holly! Welcome, did you opt for a FET because you are doing PGD on your blasts? Why did you do a fresh transfer?
> 
> The short protocol is when you don't down regulate with something like Lupron or birth control pills. So you basically start stimming on the 3rd day of your cycle. Long protocol requires down regulation of about a month prior to starting the stimming process.


I've never heard of downregulation of a month but I guess it depends. Mine will be around 2 weeks and I'll be taking the Synarela nasal spray.




rebecca822 said:


> Hi everyone and welcome to the newest members!
> I thought I'd pop in and say hi, although I'm very sleepy. I had my retrieval this morning at we got 21 (!!!) eggs! Yay!! I kept asking them the repeat the number because I couldn't believe it. They will do ICSI with half to see if the ones without ICSI can fertilize on their own. Transfer will be on Wednesday 10/14.

Congrats rebecca, that sounds like a great number:happydance: Remember to drink plenty of fluids (I think my RE talked about 3-4 liters a day) to help avoid OHSS:thumbup: Here's hoping :dust:




Psalm23v6 said:


> Hi Kat - I have only ever had 2 embryos left by the time of transfer and so the clinics I have been at (one in NY where I used to live and the one in Dubai where I live now) just transferred them both. I have never heard of if one embryo isn't as good it can prevent the other from implanting. I know of numerous people who have implanted two to get one baby. I am a pretty healthy 31 year old and I would take twins over 0 babies at this point.
> 
> The endometrial scratch is a small procedure, like when you get your Pap smear, where they thread a small catheter into your uterus and scratch the lining. The theory is that by disrupting the lining, when embryos are transferred they are more likely to gravitate towards where the disruption was and there are clear indications of higher implantation rates for people like me who have had repeated implantation failure. Of course my acupuncturist who is working on making me ready for IVF hates the scratch! Hopefully she doesn't counter act it too much!!

Ok just thought I'd mention what our RE told us. I'm sure many do implant though but perhaps it has the highest chances if bothe embies are of great quality? It sounded like she was against twin pregnancies because she considers them of higher risk and the babies are often born earlier and smaller. 

Ah I see. But why don't they do it shortly before transfer instead? Don't know if that's a dumb question:haha:




Mrs W 11 said:


> Kat  good luck this cycle, Ive heard so many stories where people get a surprise bfp whil waiting for ivf! I am about 7dpo I think.


Thanks but yeah, don't mean to sound like a Debbie Downer but I don't think that'll happen for us when we've been TTC for 2 years now (plus I'm 36) and had 6 failed IUIs:nope: So not much hope here I'm thinking. But I'm super excited to start IVF and hope that it'll work for us. On my really bad days, I fear we may not be able to get pregnant at all and will have to consider adoption. I'm already for using donor eggs if need be though although my DH isn't much for that solution but I think I can convince him should that situation come up.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kat I know a lady on here who had had 7 failed ivfs, some with donor eggs and has just had a baby from a natural pregnancy!! There is definitely hope for you Hun!! Think positive. If you keep believing, you'll get your rainbow one way or another.


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> Kat I know a lady on here who had had 7 failed ivfs, some with donor eggs and has just had a baby from a natural pregnancy!! There is definitely hope for you Hun!! Think positive. If you keep believing, you'll get your rainbow one way or another.


Oh I'm sure it does happen, just being a bit realistic. My chances of conceiving naturally at my age and after having tried for 2 years is about 3% or so. So yeah, not impossible but it's a bit of a long shot. I just don't want to get my hopes up too high and then get upset. I did that on and off the first 1 year of TTC and it wasn't fun:nope: I had some cycles where I would be bawling when AF showed up. I find it easier to just expect AF, that way I can only be positively surprised and don't have these crying episodes. I'm not being negative though, I'm just in neutral right now I guess:shrug:

I think it's also because I have so much other BS going on in my life e.g. my narcissistic family who are of course totally unsupportive: E.g. my highly narcissistic older brother, Brother #2, hasn't written to me in the last 2 years, other than when he can put me down and be emotionally abusive (same goes for my narcissistic sister the last 8 months or so), and didn't answer _any_ emails I sent him the first year, he got his enabler wife to answer some of them instead. DH's family is also partially unsupportive and my MiL is forever giving me advice because she started TTC in her mid-20s, never had issues getting pregnant with her 3 sons so thinks she's an expert:dohh: Stuff like "just relax and it'll happen" or "remember to eat healthy", as if these are the only reasons anyone wouldn't be able to get pregnant:nope: She refuses to totally get that there is something wrong, the REs just aren't able to diagnose the problem, hence the "unexplained infertility" diagnosis.

So yeah, I'm in neutral at the moment:shrug:


----------



## Jean40

The Lupron isn't treating me too bad, just some headaches here and there, no hot flashes (unlike when I took Clomid). I was taking 10 units (insulin syringe) a day but went down to 5 units yesterday after my bleeding started (took a whole 8 days to start bleeding after stopping the BCP) and my blood test for estradiol showed I was suppressed. I go for my lining ultrasound Oct 26 and FET on Nov 3. I am taking that whole week off work (I work 40+ hours a week). It's been hard to fit all this in between other people being on vacation or having surgery or having babies while being short staffed. I have to drive 4 hours roundtrip to this RE. I would've been able to do the transfer on Oct 30, but 2 others already have off that day, so I couldn't get it off, but that's ok. A few days won't make a difference when doing FET. 

One of the main reasons I chose this RE office is that they DO embryo donation. Not a lot of them do around here. I had a list of 16 donors and narrowed that down to 5 easily enough (some really bad medical history in some of them, which is what I'm trying to avoid). Then I narrowed it down to 3. The first two have only one embryo each and if those survive thaw, that is what I will use. If not, the third donor has 4 embryos. I only want 2 transferred and the RE will only transfer 2 for my specific age/medical history, so we agree on that. Embryo number 1 is 4AA (perfect expansion, inner cell mass, and trophectoderm as well), embryo 2 is 4AB (and fair for expansion, inner cell mass, and trophectoderm, but not as good as the first embryo). Donor #3 has 4AA, 4AB, and 2 3BBs, so I have a good backup in case either of the first two embryos don't survive the thaw. My RE also uses assisted hatching since they were frozen for so long. The first embryo was frozen in 2001, second in 2008, and the ones from donor 3 in 2010.


----------



## Unlucky41

Rebecca any update on those fertilization? 

Jean wishing you all the best. You definately have some really good blastocyst waiting for you. 

Kat I like your way of thinking. Very excited that you are going to be doing your first ivf cycle. Really hope you stim well and get alot of eggies.


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky41 said:


> Rebecca any update on those fertilization?
> 
> Jean wishing you all the best. You definately have some really good blastocyst waiting for you.
> 
> Kat I like your way of thinking. Very excited that you are going to be doing your first ivf cycle. Really hope you stim well and get alot of eggies.

No!! (Thanks for asking) The doctor told me that someone would call me on Saturday with info and no one called!! What was I supposed to do call the answering service?? So now I'm waiting till tomorrow morning and hopefully I'll call the office and get some info. 
I'm on edge all day yesterday and today to know how my "egg babies" are doing!!
Feeling really crampy and bloated since Friday. I hope I don't have ohss, I'm getting myself nervous.
Also, I think the dr office has a lot of nerve not to call me to check up and see how I'm feeling after the retrieval.


----------



## rebecca822

Jean40 said:


> The Lupron isn't treating me too bad, just some headaches here and there, no hot flashes (unlike when I took Clomid). I was taking 10 units (insulin syringe) a day but went down to 5 units yesterday after my bleeding started (took a whole 8 days to start bleeding after stopping the BCP) and my blood test for estradiol showed I was suppressed. I go for my lining ultrasound Oct 26 and FET on Nov 3. I am taking that whole week off work (I work 40+ hours a week). It's been hard to fit all this in between other people being on vacation or having surgery or having babies while being short staffed. I have to drive 4 hours roundtrip to this RE. I would've been able to do the transfer on Oct 30, but 2 others already have off that day, so I couldn't get it off, but that's ok. A few days won't make a difference when doing FET.
> 
> One of the main reasons I chose this RE office is that they DO embryo donation. Not a lot of them do around here. I had a list of 16 donors and narrowed that down to 5 easily enough (some really bad medical history in some of them, which is what I'm trying to avoid). Then I narrowed it down to 3. The first two have only one embryo each and if those survive thaw, that is what I will use. If not, the third donor has 4 embryos. I only want 2 transferred and the RE will only transfer 2 for my specific age/medical history, so we agree on that. Embryo number 1 is 4AA (perfect expansion, inner cell mass, and trophectoderm as well), embryo 2 is 4AB (and fair for expansion, inner cell mass, and trophectoderm, but not as good as the first embryo). Donor #3 has 4AA, 4AB, and 2 3BBs, so I have a good backup in case either of the first two embryos don't survive the thaw. My RE also uses assisted hatching since they were frozen for so long. The first embryo was frozen in 2001, second in 2008, and the ones from donor 3 in 2010.

Wow, sounds like a long trip to your RE. I'm happy you can take off work so it won't be as stressful for you.


----------



## Unlucky41

Rebecca that is really bad and unprofessional! But to be honest whenever it was bad news they usually call me faster so if I was you try to think that it must be good news hence no one has called. 

I would be like you going crazy about the unknown


----------



## Psalm23v6

Rebecca - that's crazy they never called you! I have been there, with the waiting by the phone for news and then nothing comes or they call and for some reason that's when the flipping signal goes out (that happened to us on our last round)! The worry doesn't help, but hope you get a good report today on the status of the embryos - keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

Unlucky - thanks for the wishes. Sorry to pry if you've told all your story before, but where are you in the process? Wishing you all the best.

Jean - they sound like wonderful blasts. Best of luck with the thaw - how nerve wracking! I can't believe how far you have to travel, it certainly does make a difference to the whole process. Can you stay somewhere close the night before your FET? 

Kat - I totally understand where you are coming from on not getting your hopes up. Anything is possible (I do believe that) but I am a realist at heart too. I much preferred it when our original dr in NY basically said our chance of getting pregnant on our own (given my DH's sperm) was virtually impossible. That meant I didn't have to go through the trauma of every cycle hoping and praying for something to work, because I just knew it wouldn't! 

As for the scratch, apparently there have been studies on doing it the cycle before IVF/transfer and doing it righty before transfer, and it was actually found to have a worse rate of implantation for those scratches done right before transfer than not doing the scratch at all. So while it may seem to make sense to do it then, there are studies that show it doesn't help.

Hi to everyone else! Hope you're all well.

AFM - just waiting for AF to show up so I can start my stims. Can't believe I am excited to start injecting again :)


----------



## KatO79

Jean40 said:


> The Lupron isn't treating me too bad, just some headaches here and there, no hot flashes (unlike when I took Clomid). I was taking 10 units (insulin syringe) a day but went down to 5 units yesterday after my bleeding started (took a whole 8 days to start bleeding after stopping the BCP) and my blood test for estradiol showed I was suppressed. I go for my lining ultrasound Oct 26 and FET on Nov 3. I am taking that whole week off work (I work 40+ hours a week). It's been hard to fit all this in between other people being on vacation or having surgery or having babies while being short staffed. I have to drive 4 hours roundtrip to this RE. I would've been able to do the transfer on Oct 30, but 2 others already have off that day, so I couldn't get it off, but that's ok. A few days won't make a difference when doing FET.
> 
> One of the main reasons I chose this RE office is that they DO embryo donation. Not a lot of them do around here. I had a list of 16 donors and narrowed that down to 5 easily enough (some really bad medical history in some of them, which is what I'm trying to avoid). Then I narrowed it down to 3. The first two have only one embryo each and if those survive thaw, that is what I will use. If not, the third donor has 4 embryos. I only want 2 transferred and the RE will only transfer 2 for my specific age/medical history, so we agree on that. Embryo number 1 is 4AA (perfect expansion, inner cell mass, and trophectoderm as well), embryo 2 is 4AB (and fair for expansion, inner cell mass, and trophectoderm, but not as good as the first embryo). Donor #3 has 4AA, 4AB, and 2 3BBs, so I have a good backup in case either of the first two embryos don't survive the thaw. My RE also uses assisted hatching since they were frozen for so long. The first embryo was frozen in 2001, second in 2008, and the ones from donor 3 in 2010.


Wow 4 hours, that's long to drive:wacko: Makes me grateful that the hospital I'm going to is fairly close by. 

Strange that so many RE's don't do donor embryos close to you. I wonder why? Other than medical history, how did you choose them? I think if DH and I end up needing to go with donor eggs, I'd also look at the donor's hair/eye color, interests and things like that to choose someone similar to me.

You're lucky your RE will let you put 2 in. My RE won't, partially because she says twin pregnancies are risky, partially because she says that a lesser quality embie can affect the better quality embie's chances of implanting and you risk having none of them implant. Otherwise I would choose to have 2 embies put in myself.




Unlucky41 said:


> Kat I like your way of thinking. Very excited that you are going to be doing your first ivf cycle. Really hope you stim well and get alot of eggies.

Thanks Unlucky:flower: Just have to first start downregulation on Saturday and get that over and done with. But so excited to be doing _something_ since I was pretty upset when I first thought we could start next cycle :thumbup:

Yeah I feel like I can't afford to be _too_ positive about this. I'm TTC #1 so have fears that I may not be able to get pregnant at all:nope: Think I'd be a bit more relaxed about it if I had a child before this.




rebecca822 said:


> Unlucky41 said:
> 
> 
> Rebecca any update on those fertilization?
> 
> Jean wishing you all the best. You definately have some really good blastocyst waiting for you.
> 
> Kat I like your way of thinking. Very excited that you are going to be doing your first ivf cycle. Really hope you stim well and get alot of eggies.
> 
> No!! (Thanks for asking) The doctor told me that someone would call me on Saturday with info and no one called!! What was I supposed to do call the answering service?? So now I'm waiting till tomorrow morning and hopefully I'll call the office and get some info.
> I'm on edge all day yesterday and today to know how my "egg babies" are doing!!
> Feeling really crampy and bloated since Friday. I hope I don't have ohss, I'm getting myself nervous.
> Also, I think the dr office has a lot of nerve not to call me to check up and see how I'm feeling after the retrieval.Click to expand...

Hope you get through to them. Maybe they're super busy? I know the clinics and hospitals in this country are since so many are having issues getting pregnant. The waiting list for the hospital was about 7 months because they have so many referrals. 

Try drinking plenty of fluids, I think my RE said that should help you avoid OHSS. 

Maybe they're so busy they don't have time to be so personal? They probably assume you'll call if you aren't feeling well and otherwise assume you're doing fine. I seriously doubt my hospital will be calling me to ask things like that, just call 2 days after retrieval to let me know how how many fertilised and set up a date for the transfer.


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - I totally understand where you are coming from on not getting your hopes up. Anything is possible (I do believe that) but I am a realist at heart too. I much preferred it when our original dr in NY basically said our chance of getting pregnant on our own (given my DH's sperm) was virtually impossible. That meant I didn't have to go through the trauma of every cycle hoping and praying for something to work, because I just knew it wouldn't!
> 
> As for the scratch, apparently there have been studies on doing it the cycle before IVF/transfer and doing it righty before transfer, and it was actually found to have a worse rate of implantation for those scratches done right before transfer than not doing the scratch at all. So while it may seem to make sense to do it then, there are studies that show it doesn't help.


Exactly! Wow, your dr told you that? Even though there wasn't anything found wrong with either me or DH, our GP told us that when we came to him after 9 months TTC that our chances of conceiving naturally was almost 0. Yet he still wanted us to try 3 more months because he couldn't give us our referral before due to the rules (you have to try for at least 12 months before you can get referred):dohh: Although in my case since they didn't find anything significant, I still had some hope each cycle.

Ok interesting. I don't think my hospital does them but it's interesting to learn about. Was there anything about how much chances were increased compared to not doing it the cycle before?


----------



## Jean40

The RE where I live doesn't do IVF here in this town and only does it or FET 2+ hour drive away at a major hospital in the largest city, he only does IUIs in town. The largest RE office (which has like 6 offices all around the major city a couple hours from here to the east) still only does IVF or FET in certain offices, which is yet a couple hours from where I live, but they do embryo donation. That would've been my next stop if this RE group (who is 2 hours drive to the south of me) didn't do donor embryos. 

I didn't have much choice in the embryos. I was trying to find someone around my height, hair color, and eye color, then the male partner height I wanted taller but they didn't have anyone as tall as I wanted (males in my family are REALLY tall). Once I took out the bad medical history, there wasn't much left. I still have an embryo with grandparent history of cancer on one side, which is not ideal but I didn't have much left to choose from. My choice #3 had hardly any info, barely any medical info, no male height. Some profiles had 13 pages, others had only 3. They weren't consistent with the info. I'm just glad to get what I have. It's more than I would probably get with a regular adoption.

Yes, I am going to stay a couple nights at a hotel before and after my FET. There are two hotels close to the hospital.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Holly ttc said:


> I actually would have loved to do a fresh cycle but my re only does them frozen. I guess I'd fall into the long protocol, but only took birth control for about 12 days before I started all the fun.

Well more and more studies are coming out saying that FET is better on both the mother and child. Showing that when the mothers body is not hyped up on all the stim drugs that the implantation rate is higher. I know there are issues with defrosting the embies and the chance of losing them which is a con, but with the vitrification process that most clinics are using these days that lowers the chance of losing them. I actually wish I did a freeze all with my last cycle. I had OHSS and my clinic went ahead with the transfer. I wasn't feeling good when they put them back in and I feel deep down in my heart that it assisted in the chemical I ended up having. Of course, I cant be certain but it is just a feeling I have. I wish we had kept those embies and waited to transfer them later. 

Do you mind if I ask where you are cycling? I think that should these FETs not work for me, I will be changing clinics and I don't mind traveling to do so.



rebecca822 said:


> Hi everyone and welcome to the newest members!
> I thought I'd pop in and say hi, although I'm very sleepy. I had my retrieval this morning at we got 21 (!!!) eggs! Yay!! I kept asking them the repeat the number because I couldn't believe it. They will do ICSI with half to see if the ones without ICSI can fertilize on their own. Transfer will be on Wednesday 10/14.

Wonderful Rebecca! I cant wait to hear your fertility report. They did 1/2 ICSI and 1/2 IVF on me also during my first IVF. I think they wanted to make sure that if there was a sperm meets egg issue that the ICSI would at least give me some embies to work with.



Jean40 said:


> The Lupron isn't treating me too bad, just some headaches here and there, no hot flashes (unlike when I took Clomid). I was taking 10 units (insulin syringe) a day but went down to 5 units yesterday after my bleeding started (took a whole 8 days to start bleeding after stopping the BCP) and my blood test for estradiol showed I was suppressed. I go for my lining ultrasound Oct 26 and FET on Nov 3. I am taking that whole week off work (I work 40+ hours a week). It's been hard to fit all this in between other people being on vacation or having surgery or having babies while being short staffed. I have to drive 4 hours roundtrip to this RE. I would've been able to do the transfer on Oct 30, but 2 others already have off that day, so I couldn't get it off, but that's ok. A few days won't make a difference when doing FET.
> 
> One of the main reasons I chose this RE office is that they DO embryo donation. Not a lot of them do around here. I had a list of 16 donors and narrowed that down to 5 easily enough (some really bad medical history in some of them, which is what I'm trying to avoid). Then I narrowed it down to 3. The first two have only one embryo each and if those survive thaw, that is what I will use. If not, the third donor has 4 embryos. I only want 2 transferred and the RE will only transfer 2 for my specific age/medical history, so we agree on that. Embryo number 1 is 4AA (perfect expansion, inner cell mass, and trophectoderm as well), embryo 2 is 4AB (and fair for expansion, inner cell mass, and trophectoderm, but not as good as the first embryo). Donor #3 has 4AA, 4AB, and 2 3BBs, so I have a good backup in case either of the first two embryos don't survive the thaw. My RE also uses assisted hatching since they were frozen for so long. The first embryo was frozen in 2001, second in 2008, and the ones from donor 3 in 2010.

8 days, HOLY MOLY! I was wondering how long my bleed would take. I stop my BCPs on Wednesday and hopefully I will start my bleed on Sunday. I am only on 5IU of Lupron. I wonder if that makes a difference.



Psalm23v6 said:


> As for the scratch, apparently there have been studies on doing it the cycle before IVF/transfer and doing it righty before transfer, and it was actually found to have a worse rate of implantation for those scratches done right before transfer than not doing the scratch at all. So while it may seem to make sense to do it then, there are studies that show it doesn't help.
> 
> Hi to everyone else! Hope you're all well.
> 
> AFM - just waiting for AF to show up so I can start my stims. Can't believe I am excited to start injecting again :)

That is interesting about the scratch as my RE has me doing the scratch for this FET when I start my estrogen patches. She actually said it might work better to have it during the actual cycle. In the past I have always had it the cycle prior. Now I must go and google this as it worries me I am risking implantation failure. 

Come on AF, I cant wait for you to start stimming either LOL.

AFM - Just trucking along. This is my first FET and boy is it boring. Though I must say it is much less stressful! I am not going to complain about it being boring though because that is good. I almost feel like I am not cycling.


----------



## Holly ttc

I go to Arizona reproductive specialists in Phoenix. The nurses there are amazing.


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky- yes you are right they probably would have called me sooner if it was bad news. I just hate the waiting!

Psalm- thank you :) there is a lack of communication at this office. Drs are really great and so are some nurses but they don't communicate well with each other. 

Jean- wow that is a lot of time to sacrifice. What we women do to try to have children.. Good luck finding a good match!

Kat- thank you I really am trying to drink a lot! I spoke to the nurse this morning and she wasn't concerned about my symptoms. She did tell me to call back of anything changes.

TTC- they are doing the same I believe. The plan was the fertilize half with ICSI to see if the remainder can fertilize on their own or the sperm needs help.

Here's my report!! I finally spoke with a nurse.
So, of the 21 retrieved 18 matured. As of this morning (day 3) we have 15 fertilized! Yay! I am so grateful!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow that is an amazing report. To have that many that are mature is wonderful! I believe they usually only hope that 1/2 are mature! Do you know how many were from ICSI and how many did it naturally?


----------



## rebecca822

ttcbaby117 said:


> wow that is an amazing report. To have that many that are mature is wonderful! I believe they usually only hope that 1/2 are mature! Do you know how many were from ICSI and how many did it naturally?

Thank you! I know I am so blessed!!
No, I asked the nurse that question and she did not have an answer for me. I will ask my dr on Wednesday by the transfer. I am very curious.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah me too! Lol. Rest up Hun you did well!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Rebecca - that is a fantastic report! Congrats!!!


----------



## Unlucky41

Rebecca that is awesome news not long now and you will be pupo.

Psalm I am day 8 on my cycle. Waiting for my body to ovulate naturally before we put back our one remaining embryo. Tomorrow will be my first blood test so hopefully get some kind of idea when the transfer will be!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Wow Rebecca - absolutely amazing!! You should definitely have some frosties in there as well if you want/need them for the future. GL on Wednesday. Wishing you all the best. 

Unlucky - thanks for the update. Are you being medicated for the FET or doing it naturally? Wishing you all the best for good results from your blood test. 

TTCbaby- I think google is our best friend and our worst enemy when we are going through these cycles. The dr's don't always tell you everything and we have to bear in mind that they all have their different opinions on what works and when which may be completely different from someone else's Dr. It makes me crazy what a total crap shoot IVF can seem to be. I think I remember saying that on the other thread. When it failed for this second time for us, there just didn't seem to be any reason why and no one has any answer. But IVF is just like that! There are things they can do to try to make it work, but not all of the things they try work for everyone. I find it super hard to accept that reality! Sorry that this FET seems boring for you! Is there anything you can do to take your mind off it?

Kat - not much was told to us by our dr in terms of specific numbers as to the benefit of the scratch one cycle vs. another and / or doing it or not. It just seems to be one of those things they try to do for people with repeated implantation failure (RIF) that does she some evidence of working. To echo a little of what I said above, I feel like we are Guinea pigs at times and we get different things tested out on us without much science involved. Sometimes it just works and it seems like a miracle and other times the doctors keep getting it wrong because there is just so much complexity to the IVF process and our bodies that they don't fully understand. 

Jean - glad you are staying in a hotel around transfer. It's so stressful anyway without all that traveling involved. The process of embryo adoption must be so complicated - I don't know how you choose, though it sounds like there wasn't a whole lot of choice. Hoping the best for you!

AFM - still waiting .....


----------



## KatO79

Wow congrats rebecca:flower: So exciting! I hope I get that lucky. Can't wait to start stimming but will first have to get started with downregulation.



Jean40 said:


> The RE where I live doesn't do IVF here in this town and only does it or FET 2+ hour drive away at a major hospital in the largest city, he only does IUIs in town. The largest RE office (which has like 6 offices all around the major city a couple hours from here to the east) still only does IVF or FET in certain offices, which is yet a couple hours from where I live, but they do embryo donation. That would've been my next stop if this RE group (who is 2 hours drive to the south of me) didn't do donor embryos.
> 
> I didn't have much choice in the embryos. I was trying to find someone around my height, hair color, and eye color, then the male partner height I wanted taller but they didn't have anyone as tall as I wanted (males in my family are REALLY tall). Once I took out the bad medical history, there wasn't much left. I still have an embryo with grandparent history of cancer on one side, which is not ideal but I didn't have much left to choose from. My choice #3 had hardly any info, barely any medical info, no male height. Some profiles had 13 pages, others had only 3. They weren't consistent with the info. I'm just glad to get what I have. It's more than I would probably get with a regular adoption.


Maybe the baby will end up tall anyway if it runs in your family. As to medical history, I think just about everyone has had someone in their family die of cancer so probably pretty hard to avoid completely. I'd be more concerned if there were numerous people in the family getting cancer. Strange that the info is so varied, you'd think they'd at least all tell both the woman's and man's basic medical info, their looks ect. 

Yeah with adoption I don't think there is much choice with things like that. 

Talking about adoption, I think at this point I'd be nervous to try it. That extremly insecure and immature friend of mine that's only 3 years younger but acts like she's in her early 20s? She was adopted from India, at age 3. Makes me nervous to adopt as she seems to have some serious issues, partly because she was abandoned by her birth parents at age 3 by the side of a road. But perhaps her parents haven't been that good in helping her get confidence? They also sound pretty weird, almost like hippies yet she told me once that they almost never want to talk to her when she's sad/upset. But still, it makes me nervous of ending up adopting a child with deep psychological issues. Which makes me think if we were to adopt, we'd want a child no older than 1 or thereabouts. Might help "avoid" the bad psychological cases. Probably makes me sound like a bad person but that's how I feel :( It might also be because so many in my family have mental health issues (many have NPD) that I'd like to avoid it if at all possible.


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - not much was told to us by our dr in terms of specific numbers as to the benefit of the scratch one cycle vs. another and / or doing it or not. It just seems to be one of those things they try to do for people with repeated implantation failure (RIF) that does she some evidence of working. To echo a little of what I said above, I feel like we are Guinea pigs at times and we get different things tested out on us without much science involved. Sometimes it just works and it seems like a miracle and other times the doctors keep getting it wrong because there is just so much complexity to the IVF process and our bodies that they don't fully understand.

Ok it would be interesting to know. May have to try Googling a bit then:haha:

Yeah I think unfortunately that is very true. I know one of the lovely nurses I would talk to a lot at the IUI clinic told me that there's so much about the process they don't know so it's hard to tell and they just need to try things that they know in their experience worked for other woman of similar age and background. And sometimes, they don't know why things can go wrong. She told me that with e.g. IVF you can have a woman with great lining, great quality embie(s) and everything looks stellar on paper yet the woman can end up not conceiving anyway. And they don't know why. I hope one day they can better help women like us in the future conceive more easily and with even higher success rates:flower:


----------



## rebecca822

Thank you ladies for all of your support!!
I will update everyone.
This is going to be the longest two weeks of my life. I think the waiting is worst


----------



## ttcbaby117

Psalm - You are so right, IVF is a numbers game. I just hope our numbers all come very soon LOL. I have sent an email asking for them to explain why they want me to do it so late. After all they are there to answer my questions. I am paying a ton of money for this and I want to make sure we don't mess up anywhere. Oh trust me, I don't mind it being boring LOL, I was just making light of the fact of how stressful an ivf cycle is in comparison. A FET is a walk in the park LOL


----------



## Unlucky41

Psalm we are doing a natural cycle if I don't ovulate then it will be converted to a medicated. I hope I do want to avoid taking unnecessary medication. 

Sounds like alot of us are in the waiting game!


----------



## Jean40

Yes, the FET is so much easier than IVF. So many less trips to the doctor, bloodwork, jabs with needles, meds. I take my first estradiol pill tomorrow, 1 per day for 4 days, then it goes to 2 per day for 4 days, then 3 per day for 4 days then I have my ultrasound & I think the estradiol continues the same & I add in progesterone & stop the Lupron. I just ordered the progesterone today & I do NOT have to inject it! The IVF nurse told me I could do crinone suppositories & a progesterone gel, which I confirmed with the specialty pharmacy today. I will not complain because I didn't know if I could inject myself in the rear end or even find someone to do it for me (I know some nurses at work, but having someone to do it every day would be a problem). I'm guessing if I have progesterone blood work done and it's not high enough, then they would add in the PIO shots. I can't wait to start the estradiol, I have been having pinchy sharp cramps for a couple days since the bleeding stopped. Not sure what that's all about, but I'm hoping they stop once I get the hormones going back.

Oh, the one embryo with family history of cancer is ALL grandparents with a history of cancer, but none specified what type of cancer. If it's something like lung cancer in a person who smoked, then that's one thing. If it's pancreatic cancer, that's something that could be hereditary (my own grandpa died from it, the worst way to die from cancer IMO). I was reading through histories with multiple family members with schizophrenia, other hereditary bad things (I can handle the ones that are treatable and not really serious), one with a grandparent who died from a specific heart problem that I am trying to avoid and am at a higher risk than normal to have happen to myself, but there were also lots of heart disease (fairly common) mixed in there. If I do this again in a couple of years and they don't have any other embryos available, I will have to look elsewhere or to just egg donation. I was always going to adopt one way or another, this is just a new way of doing it. 

Oh, don't get me started on adoption of older children. I got a good look into adopting older children when I did foster care classes. There are just some issues that come from babies and young children being neglected and they are hard to overcome, but it IS possible with a lot of work. You have to be a very patient person and willing to go through all the therapies and work to get there. They talked about this being similar to older children living in orphanages overseas with very little interaction with caregivers. They don't get their needs met and it changes how they react to others. It makes sense, but it's very sad.


----------



## KatO79

Jean40 said:


> Yes, the FET is so much easier than IVF. So many less trips to the doctor, bloodwork, jabs with needles, meds. I take my first estradiol pill tomorrow, 1 per day for 4 days, then it goes to 2 per day for 4 days, then 3 per day for 4 days then I have my ultrasound & I think the estradiol continues the same & I add in progesterone & stop the Lupron. I just ordered the progesterone today & I do NOT have to inject it! The IVF nurse told me I could do crinone suppositories & a progesterone gel, which I confirmed with the specialty pharmacy today. I will not complain because I didn't know if I could inject myself in the rear end or even find someone to do it for me (I know some nurses at work, but having someone to do it every day would be a problem). I'm guessing if I have progesterone blood work done and it's not high enough, then they would add in the PIO shots. I can't wait to start the estradiol, I have been having pinchy sharp cramps for a couple days since the bleeding stopped. Not sure what that's all about, but I'm hoping they stop once I get the hormones going back.
> 
> Oh, the one embryo with family history of cancer is ALL grandparents with a history of cancer, but none specified what type of cancer. If it's something like lung cancer in a person who smoked, then that's one thing. If it's pancreatic cancer, that's something that could be hereditary (my own grandpa died from it, the worst way to die from cancer IMO). I was reading through histories with multiple family members with schizophrenia, other hereditary bad things (I can handle the ones that are treatable and not really serious), one with a grandparent who died from a specific heart problem that I am trying to avoid and am at a higher risk than normal to have happen to myself, but there were also lots of heart disease (fairly common) mixed in there. If I do this again in a couple of years and they don't have any other embryos available, I will have to look elsewhere or to just egg donation. I was always going to adopt one way or another, this is just a new way of doing it.
> 
> Oh, don't get me started on adoption of older children. I got a good look into adopting older children when I did foster care classes. There are just some issues that come from babies and young children being neglected and they are hard to overcome, but it IS possible with a lot of work. You have to be a very patient person and willing to go through all the therapies and work to get there. They talked about this being similar to older children living in orphanages overseas with very little interaction with caregivers. They don't get their needs met and it changes how they react to others. It makes sense, but it's very sad.


Ah ok, it would've been helpful if more info was given. Like did any of them have lung cancer but been smokers for years and years. They should be more specific in those descriptions. I get you on the cancer thing, my own father died of lymphoma when I was 20 (he was 73 and very senile at the time). He lasted about 3 months from diagnosis until he died. I still remember some of those visits where he would suddenly start screaming in pain and we'd have to leave while the nurses came in and gave him morphine. So I can attest to dying of lymphoma is pretty horrible as well:nope: 

I'd personally avoid mental health issues, especially because so many in my family have them although NPD is mostly due to having been through trauma in your childhood e.g. verbal and mental abuse - I somehow dodged _that_ bullet despite the verbal/emotional/mental abuse I was also put through while 3 of my siblings weren't so lucky. NPD BTW *isn't* treatable, partially because they consider themselves perfect and don't feel the need for treatment or to change their behavior.

Yeah if you have tendencies to getting that heart problem, I can see how you'd want to avoid your child having a higher risk of getting it him/herself.

As to adoption of older kids: yeah I'm sure some of them are able to recover but apparently not all of them do. My friend is an emotional mess at 33. She has very low self-esteem, her 2 previous boyfriends were mentally/emotionally and physically abusive towards her and she lets her little sister be abusive towards her verbally, emotionally and mentally (tried telling her to stand up for herself just last night - she won't do it). Her current live-in boyfriend is 21 although he seems very nice and rather mature for his age (I'd say he's more mature than her in many ways). She's emotionally and mentally immature. Like I said, I'm sure her adoptive parents haven't been helpful in trying to give her more confidence. 

I think though it depends on the mental damage the child has. Some things are just not fixable:nope: Which is why I'd be afraid to take on an older child if e.g. the child ends up being a psychopath despite all the love and care I would give, partially because maybe that child went through severe abuse/neglect before coming to me. I know there's a certain minimal risk when having your own kids but at least you'd know that you gave the child a loving home and it wasn't in that way due to what the child went through in their childhood.


----------



## rebecca822

rebecca822 said:


> Thank you ladies for all of your support!!
> I will update everyone.
> This is going to be the longest two weeks of my life. I think the waiting is worst

Hi ladies! We just transferred 2 excellent embryos!
We have 13 left that will be frozen. 3-4 of them are lesser quality.
Pregnancy test is on October 26.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone
Kat &#8211; definitely wasn&#8217;t saying you shouldn&#8217;t be realistic, just open to the possibility that a miracle could happen for you, as it does for others. I still ttc each month in a relaxed way and I never expect to get pregnant, I assume I wont, but I know its not impossible and I do believe that being open to something makes it more likely. 
TTCbaby &#8211; that&#8217;s really interesting about the research showing FET is better. I haven&#8217;t had any frosties yet but I do find the stims and a full cycle quite stressful and I imagine being stressed and tired when you have transfer isn&#8217;t great. 
Psalm &#8211; has af arrived yet? Hope you can started stimming soon.
Rebecca &#8211; congrats on being PUPO! How are you feeling! Good luck during the TWW. 
AFM&#8230;. Just waiting for AF to arrive so I can start the pill! At least starting the pill feels like something is happening finally I guess!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Rebecca - That is wonderful news hun! Rest up and let those embies burrow in nice and snug! Were they day 3 embies or day 5 blasts?

Mrs W - Yeah I know there are some clinics that are moving toward only doing FETs. They are seeing that it is helpful that the mom isn't all hyped up on the stim drugs. Also they are seeing that the possible low birth weight in IVF babies is not seen when the babies come from a FET. The last bit is that gestational diabetes is less prevalent in FET pregnancies than IVF pregnancies. I am not saying that any of this is full proof, meaning that if you get pg with IVF you WILL have a baby with low birth weight or you WILL have diabetes, but this is what I have come up with my research. 

I understand what you are saying about starting the pill...when I started mine I did a little jump for joy! Very soon, you and I might well be on our way to our dream of our forever baby!

AFM - tonight is my last BCP, I continue on Lupron and go in for a US and BW next Tuesday. I hope everything look good in there!


----------



## rebecca822

Mrs W- the waiting is so difficult when you're waiting to start meds! It's the only time I get excited for AF
TTC- you're almost there! It's so excited when things are moving!

They transferred day 5 blasts.

Originally we were going to do half of the 21 eggs with ICSI but apparently all were done with ICSI due to the poor sperm quality/count.


----------



## ttcbaby117

That is awesome. You are PUPO! Such a wonderful feeling!!!


----------



## Unlucky41

Rebecca that is awesome very good result. Now to keep busy in the TWW.

TTC so excited for you that things are moving along. Are you taking much vitamins?

Mrs w when do you expect AF to come? Any day now? 

Afm had first blood tes yesterday. Nurse said good starting point but obviously not there yet. Blood test every second day now. Trying not to think too much about it as there is still much waiting to go.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Rebecca - congrats on being PUPO!

TTC - yay for last BCP! Come on AF.

AFM - my transfer is canceled this cycle due to thin lining which I've never had before. Starting provera to bring on AF and the hoping for transfer in November.


----------



## rebecca822

Hopethisyear said:


> Rebecca - congrats on being PUPO!
> 
> TTC - yay for last BCP! Come on AF.
> 
> AFM - my transfer is canceled this cycle due to thin lining which I've never had before. Starting provera to bring on AF and the hoping for transfer in November.

Oh how disappointing to have a cancelation! What a bummer!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Rebecca - congrats on being PUPO! Wishing you all the best for the TWW. Hope you can find something to take your mind off it. 

Hope - so sorry about your cycle being canceled. Better though for them to get you into perfect shape than have you go through a cycle unnecessarily. Hoping time passes quickly and you can move on.

TTC - you're moving along well. Yay for the last BCP! How's the Lupron treating you? I hear some people have such a time on it. Fingers crossed for Tuesday. 

Unlucky - Hope your arms don't suffer too much from all the blood tests! When I had my first cycle last year, I looked like a drug addict the nurses were so bad at taking my blood. Fingers crossed everything moves along nicely for you! 

Mrs W11 - when should AF arrive? Looks like we are both trying to bring her on! :) 

Hi Jean, hi Kat - Hope you're well! 

AFM - I am still waiting for AF. If I didn't have the shot last week today would be CD1 but she hasn't arrived yet. Had some spotting yesterday and today, so hoping we won't be waiting too long.


----------



## KatO79

Congrats rebecca, FXed:dust:




Mrs W 11 said:


> Kat &#8211; definitely wasn&#8217;t saying you shouldn&#8217;t be realistic, just open to the possibility that a miracle could happen for you, as it does for others. I still ttc each month in a relaxed way and I never expect to get pregnant, I assume I wont, but I know its not impossible and I do believe that being open to something makes it more likely.

Oh there's always a possibility, I know that, but when you know you're chances are 3% for a natural pregnancy happening (due to my age of 36 and length of TTCing which is now 2 years), it kinda keeps you grounded and you just take things as they come. I think I'd be a bit more positive if we were TTC #2 since I would already have a child and know that I can get pregnant naturally fairly easily. But since we're TTC #1, things are much more unclear. Plus I deal with the "will I ever be a mother" questions when I'm feeling extra low, something I wouldn't be so worried about if I had a child already of course. So it has nothing to do with feeling open to it, my scientific brain knows that, it has to do with keeping myself sane on this journey. But perhaps you feel differently about your own journey because you have a child already? Everyone has their own way of dealing with their TTC journey and there is no right or wrong way, only what's right for each person based on how they feel and what their circumstances are.

Hope AF arrives soon for you so you can start BCP:thumbup:




Hopethisyear said:


> AFM - my transfer is canceled this cycle due to thin lining which I've never had before. Starting provera to bring on AF and the hoping for transfer in November.

Awwww so sorry Hope:hugs::hugs: I know how upsetting a cancellation can be. I had an IUI cycle cancelled some months ago and was practically devastated. FXed that things look really good for your November transfer:thumbup:

AFM can't wait until Saturday for my appointment and starting downregulation :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone

Kat - I would love to say that having a child already makes the desperation for a baby less. In some ways it makes it easier and I know I am extremely lucky, but its still really hard and I am going through the same emotions of heartbreak, desperation, longing, devastation and hopelessness as everyone else. My fertility has declined rapidly since my last pregnancy and I have a very low egg count so sadly having been pregnant before doesn't make me anymore likely to conceive naturally again.

Unlucky - I am not really sure when af should come. I used to have an 11 day luteal phase before I started taking dhea which meant she should have come yesterday or the day before. But when I started taking that af started coming later so maybe Saturday? I hope!! How are you doing?

Rebecca - how are you feeling mrs pupo?! Hope your tww speeds by!

Psalm - sounds like your af is on the way. I have my usual pre af back ache but no signs of her yet grrrr. Hope yours arrives soon. Have you tried white plans and planning a romantic night with dh?!

Hope - so sorry to hear that lovely. You must be gutted. What are they going to do differently to try and make sure you have a thicker lining next time? I guess its good that they do these tests, rather than go ahead and have a failed cycle because your body wasn't ready. A month seems ages when you are waiting for that bfp but once baby is here a month makes no difference at all. x


----------



## Unlucky41

Mrs w I hope your AF comes soon.I am day 11 today and waiting for my hormones to increase. I am ok just have a sore throat but not too bad. 

Going for another blood test today hopefully get some idea when things will happen. It is hard when working. Just hope it falls on my off day! 

Hope I am so sorry to hear that. Mrs w is right much better to wait for the right timing then get a bfn.

Hope everyone has good plans for the weekend


----------



## rebecca822

Hi Mrs W,
I am feeling great in my pupo state. I guess no drinking allowed anymore?
My TWW is speeding by already!! Originally they said I should come in 10/26 since 10 days from transfer is Saturday. I asked if I could come Friday instead and she said it would be fine!! So... I just shortened my wait by 2 days. Also, I am already not showing signs of my trigger (used an ic) so I'll probably use another ic on Tuesday or so and then frer on Thursday. I can't wait till I they call me with my results I'll be too anxious!!
I'm already planning on my test being positive, I am too hopeful. I hope that i am not proven wrong! I already calculated that my due date would be July 1.
I think I'm way to ahead of myself! 
Ugh I hate this!


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> Kat - I would love to say that having a child already makes the desperation for a baby less. In some ways it makes it easier and I know I am extremely lucky, but its still really hard and I am going through the same emotions of heartbreak, desperation, longing, devastation and hopelessness as everyone else. My fertility has declined rapidly since my last pregnancy and I have a very low egg count so sadly having been pregnant before doesn't make me anymore likely to conceive naturally again.


That's what I was trying to say, having a child already makes it easier. I think it's hard to compare though in this way and you can't argue for who's e.g. feeling worse or if two people's feelings of sadness are "equal" in strength. I can only say that I believe if I had a child already, *I* would feel more at ease about going through infertility with baby #2 because no matter how it worked out, I'd still be someone's mother. Having infertility with baby #1 at my age, I can't feel that way because if it doesn't work out and we decide not to adopt (we're still both a bit on the fence with it), I won't *ever* be someone's mother and will have to mourn that fact the rest of my life. Our situations are just different. Our feelings about our individual situation are neither right or wrong, they simply are. I think we should just respect that fact and that we each have our own way of coping with our individual situations. 

If remaining in neutral is what I feel is the best way for me to cope with my situation, then that should be respected. If you feel being positive and sure you'll get baby #2 is your best way of coping, then I respect that. But you can't say because your way of coping is best for you that it's also the best way for everyone else, no matter differences in situation and personality. Everyone needs to find their own coping mechanisms while going through infertility without feeling like their way is wrong. Same goes for saying you feel as sad as e.g I do, it simply isn't something we can measure or you can know.

I forgot to mention that not having kids in this country, especially when you want them badly, because everyone who has them (with the exception of DH's big brother of course) doesn't talk to us anymore. About 98% of DH's friends have kids now and they avoid us. I remember one of them had fairly recently given birth to her son last year and asked me if I didn't want one while cuddling him and I didn't know what to answer her, seeing as I don't know her very well so stayed silent. We'd been trying for 7 months at the time and that happened to be the cycle I had a CP(my 1st and only one). If we're lucky, we see all these couples maybe once a year, otherwise we don't see them (1 couple with 2 kids being the exception, we see them 1-2 a year). Most people our age have 2-3 children and you can't make new friends with people that have kids if you're childless because they consider themselves "in another place in their lives" and us childless people couldn't possibly get it. They wouldn't care we're suffering from infertility :nope: I once asked a hairdresser (she's not my regular one) about it since she at the time had her son about 7 months previous and she confirmed all this. So we're social pariahs at the moment, the only exceptions being that immature friend and 3 of DH's male friends that are also childless (one wants them and is planning on TTC in 1-2 years since he got married this July, one I seriously doubt wants them and would be a terrible father anyway and the third I don't think he'll ever get married or find someone because he's insecure with women and has never had a girlfriend).


----------



## rebecca822

Kat- in sure not having any children is much harder!! I have an adorable 3 year old who keeps me busy and upbeat. Even when I want to be sad or feel bad for myself I remember that I still need to be a good mom to DD.
DD is also a good distraction from everything. I can't imagine if I had to come home to a quiet house every day.
And also, I know that if the treatments don't work than at least we have 1 beautiful child.
Still, like mrs W said it is not easy to be SIF and go through all of this.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow! Kat all I was saying was stay positive, was just trying to be supportive, after all, this is a support forum. At no point have I tried to compare our situations so I don't know why you keep doing so. Perhaps you feel if you already had a child the journey would be easier for you, perhaps if I already felt my family could be complete it would be easier for me, but I don't. I think best to leave it here!! 

Unlucky - I found cycling hard when I was working. Do your work know about your treatment? Hope your sore throat is better soon. 

Rebecca - ahh bless you. The tww is hard but keep up being positive, I'm glad you are already thinking this is going to happen, chances are it will! Plus you have lovely frosties if the worst happens so you could have a fet very soon. Not long to wait now!! 

Still no af here. Not sure why, it's never late! I did test and it was bfn. Really odd.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Mrs W 11 - hoping you get your AF soon. I got mine yesterday and will be starting stims tonight! Really hoping this is it for all of us. 

Rebecca - glad the TWW is flying by for you. Will you test early? 

Unlucky - any update from your blood test? I have only ever worked through cycles and it can be incredibly hard. I haven't (and won't) tell my office what is going on. I don't think it is any of their business (yet). 

Kat - how did your appointment go? 

:wave::wave: to everyone else. Hope you're all OK. 

AFM - AF arrived yesterday and so I called at 8am today to try to get an appointment. They didn't want to take me at first and tried to push me to tomorrow, but we work on Sunday here and I just wanted to go without needing to be at work right afterwards. The scan went well - around 8 follicles on the left and 6 on the right. We are starting with 450 iU of Gonal F for 3 days and then back Tuesday to see how it is progressing. That's a very high dose and so the Dr told me to drink lots of water and eat protein (two things I do anyway), so here is hoping I don't get too crazy stimulated.


----------



## KatO79

Sounds good Psalm, so exciting:thumbup: Hoping the next scan looks good as well:happydance:

So forgot to mention that the hospital called yesterday and moved our appointment from 12:00 to 2:15 so first have gotten home now.

We arrived a bit earlier and hadn't been sitting in the waiting room for about 2 minutes before being called in. Apparently they were ahead of schedule. So they scanned me and found an approx. 30 mm cyst in my left ovary:wacko: But apparently she wasn't worried because she was sure that the downregulation would get rid of it. She checked my lining and said I'd definitely Oed some days ago (which I knew). She asked if I would prefer taking the Synarela nasal spray 3 times a day or injecting 0.5 ml Suprefact once a day. I was nuts and asked for the injections :haha: She then sent us on to another nurse that instructed me on how to get the medicine out of the vial and inject (since there is no pen) and gave me needles for it. We got prescriptions for everything and had to find a phramacy with the Suprefact in store. Went to the closest but they didn't have anymore and she called another, larger one to see if they had any which they did so drove there and got it. I asked about the hormones I'll be taking when stimming and he said they had a number of them but to call maybe 2-3 days before I'm planning on picking them up to be sure so they can order it if need be.

For stimming I'll be on 225 IU of Bemfola. Never heard of it but it will require me to buy a new pen:wacko::dohh:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Psalm - wow that is a high dose, especially with a good antral follicle count, did they say why they are starting you so high? Whats your amh? your afc is great for low amh, my amh is 3 and my afc is about 3-4. Fab news that af came and you are good to go though! I liked gonal f, the pre filled pens are easy to inject. Still waiting for af over here..... It's very odd. Wondering if I didn't ovulate this cycle as there absolutely no sign of her arrival.


----------



## Unlucky41

Psalm so happy that things are moving along for you. I was on a similar dosage for some of my cycles due to low amh.

My hormones are coming up but not quite there yet. The nurse predicts wed ovulation but I am known to slow down later. 

Hmm I am even considering taking another role within my company although they will be pretty unhappy if I get pregnant eh?


----------



## rebecca822

Wow psalm so exciting to start stims!
I will probably test Wednesday morning with fmu. I bought a 3 pack of frer and I still have a bunch of ics.
Mrs w, did you speak to your re about what to do? Maybe you can get blood work or something?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck for Wednesday Rebecca, not long to wait! How do you feel? 

I haven't asked yet, ill wait a bit longer and hope she shows up!


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W: Here's hoping you did O and the signs just weren't so clear maybe? Could also be O is a bit late. I hope you don't get an anovulatory cycle:wacko:

rebecca: Looking forward to seeing your frer results soon, so exciting:happydance: FXed :dust:

Unlucky: What role were you thinking of? You might not want to start doing another job at the company since they'll probably be annoyed that you did and a couple of months later tell them you're pregnant.

AFM did my 1st Suprefact injection last night with DH as moral support:haha: I was a bit nervous having to get the medicine out of the vial and change needles (they gave me thick, long ones for getting the medicine out and thinner, shorter ones for the actual injection). I had too much air the 1st time so had to partially redo it but it worked out the 2nd time. Managed to change needles relatively easy and the actual injection went fine except I think I hit a stupid spot and it hurt a bit.


----------



## rebecca822

Mrs w- I am feeling fine! The only thing is extremely sore breasts, but that happens all the time now from the medications and then before my period. 

Kat- wow sounds really challenging! I was nervous before using my Follistim pen but found it really easy once I figured it out.


----------



## KatO79

rebecca822 said:


> Mrs w- I am feeling fine! The only thing is extremely sore breasts, but that happens all the time now from the medications and then before my period.
> 
> Kat- wow sounds really challenging! I was nervous before using my Follistim pen but found it really easy once I figured it out.


Yeah pens are generally pretty easy to use. Having to get the medicine out of the vial and make sure there are no air bubbles plus changing needles is a bit harder:wacko: I'm thinking it'll go better tonight since I now know how it needs to be done:winkwink:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Mrs W11 - the first cycle I had was in NY and they started me on 75 iU of Menapur and 75 iU of Gonal F (so relatively low) and we only got 6 eggs at retrieval. Both the doctors in the US and the doctors here in Dubai said, OK all we need to do is up the dose and we will get more eggs. Well my IVF in July started me on 300 iU of Gonal F and that was only reduced after 6 days to 150iU of Gonal F and 150 iU of another drug (can't remember the name right now). We still only got 7 eggs. Both times we did short protocol, so they are trying to change it all up by doing down reg (with the endo scratch) and then start me on a very high dose to see if it gets the follicles growing. My right ovary is super lazy and always lags behind the left one in producing follies, so hopefully changing up the protocol will work. When my AMH was tested in May it was below 2 (ugh) but I always seem to have a decent AFC on the Day 2/3 scan. 

I hope you did ovulate and that AF shows her face soon. It's the most frustrating thing that when we want her to come she stays away (happened to me on my first IVF cycle - she was 5 days late which NEVER happens). Definitely investigate further if she seems to be staying away. 

Unlucky - thanks for letting me know that regarding the high dose. How did you react to the high dosage? Any tips? Fingers crossed that you ovulate on schedule and it doesn't slow down. As for a new position, I honestly think if it is good for you in other ways why not? We can't live our lives always playing with the what if. I feel like I (and other friends of mine) have spent the last 2-3 years thinking well, we might get pregnant this month so we won't take on that big project or whatever, and then lo and behold we don't get pregnant and we are feeling left behind at work. If the position is right and it is good money or better promotion prospects, and you are the right person for the job, whether you have to take some leave for maternity shouldn't matter. The job either wants you for that position or they don't. And don't forget there are anti-discrimination laws in many countries for pregnant women that employers are very wary of. Best of luck whatever you decide :)

Rebecca - Wednesday is so soon! Looking forward to hearing the results and sprinkling baby dust your way. Isn't it the worst that the symptoms from the drugs are the same as pregnancy symptoms! Praying for you that the sore boobs are an excellent sign :)

Kat - the mixing of the drugs is the worst! Always worrying about whether you got it all in correctly and then making sure there are no air bubbles. But I am sure you will become a pro in no time. 

AFM - first injection went fine last night. The pens are so easy. Not feeling much in the way of symptoms at the moment (which is good since I have only done one injection) but hoping that those follies are growing! Trying hard to be distracted with anything other than thinking about this process. It's great when work is busy since it's easy to focus on something else, but my mind is wandering all day while I am doing nothing!


----------



## rebecca822

Psalm- what injection are you taking? I took Follistim 225.


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - the mixing of the drugs is the worst! Always worrying about whether you got it all in correctly and then making sure there are no air bubbles. But I am sure you will become a pro in no time.
> 
> AFM - first injection went fine last night. The pens are so easy. Not feeling much in the way of symptoms at the moment (which is good since I have only done one injection) but hoping that those follies are growing! Trying hard to be distracted with anything other than thinking about this process. It's great when work is busy since it's easy to focus on something else, but my mind is wandering all day while I am doing nothing!


Luckily there isn't any mixing involved but it seems hard enough to get the Suprefact out without air bubbles. Tried pulling up the medicine super slow into the syringe last night and _still_ had bubbles so had to redo:dohh: Going to try DH's suggestion and stick the needle less in so the needle point is even farther away from the air at the top (the vial isn't full of liquid) and see if it helps anything:shrug:

Yeah, luckily FSH is often in a pen which is pretty easy. I wouldn't think you'd experience any symptoms until a few days in, if any. I never got many symptoms with FSH, only could feel 1 or both ovaries twinge after some days which was always a good sign.


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi Kat,

You are very brave injecting yourself. I hate to get my husbandto do all ininjections! Did your husband's suggestion work? 
Hmm considering my role I need to find another role if not they will probably make me redundant if I get pregnant again. I know it isn't the best for the new team but then it isn't fair that when I came back was given a junior role and it is only temporary! I just hope my new boss if I get the job is very understanding. 

Mrs w I did get my eggs on a higher dosage but that wasn't my problem I had endometriosis. Make sure you are hydrated at all times. 

Thanks for the tips considering work. To be honest it is so hard to make decisions when there are so many things going on. 

AFM have a scan on Wednesday to see if there is a lead follicle. Hoping the transfer will be next week some time.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hiya everyone,

Unlucky - I agree with everything Psalm said about your job.... where do you live as I know things are different depending on where you are. I think I would go for it though, if that's what you want. Hope your scan goes well Wednesday.

Kat - I have had different ways of injecting every cycle and I find its only towards the end of the cycle when I really get used to it as its always trial and error figuring out the best way to make sure you draw up all of the liquid with no air bubbles. Hopefully you will used to the one you are doing soon.

Rebecca - Only 2 days to go! Hope you are ok and not being tortured by the wait too much.

Psalm - Good lukc with the higher dose, I really hope it wakes that lazy ovary up! Your afc is great for amh of 2. I also find the pens soooo much easier! 

AF still isn't here. Really late now so I can only assume that either I ovulated much later than I thought I did or I didn't ovulate at all. No idea now when af will show up, have no signs of her at all. And I know I cant be pregnant as we haven't dtd for well over 2 weeks, gutted!!


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> You are very brave injecting yourself. I hate to get my husbandto do all ininjections! Did your husband's suggestion work?
> Hmm considering my role I need to find another role if not they will probably make me redundant if I get pregnant again. I know it isn't the best for the new team but then it isn't fair that when I came back was given a junior role and it is only temporary! I just hope my new boss if I get the job is very understanding.
> 
> Mrs w I did get my eggs on a higher dosage but that wasn't my problem I had endometriosis. Make sure you are hydrated at all times.
> 
> Thanks for the tips considering work. To be honest it is so hard to make decisions when there are so many things going on.
> 
> AFM have a scan on Wednesday to see if there is a lead follicle. Hoping the transfer will be next week some time.


Haven't tried it yet as it's around 12:20 in the afternoon over here and I normally take the shot around 7 PM. So we'll see. Although I'll be taking it a little earlier today as we're going to a concert tonight that starts at 8 PM.

Hope you find out what you want to do at your work. I know that if you lived in Denmark, they would be ticked off if you took on a new role and then a few months later tell them you're pregnant. I even heard of this lady here that had been working at the same company for 3½-4 years before she got pregnant (she wanted to wait until she'd been working with them for a few years), her boss and collegues got ticked off even though waited well after the "wait at least 1 year" unspoken rule and 2 months after returning from maternity leave she was fired for silly reasons but couldn't prove anything :wacko: 

Hope your scan goes well:thumbup: So exciting your FET will be soon:happydance:




Mrs W 11 said:


> Kat - I have had different ways of injecting every cycle and I find its only towards the end of the cycle when I really get used to it as its always trial and error figuring out the best way to make sure you draw up all of the liquid with no air bubbles. Hopefully you will used to the one you are doing soon.

Yeah I'm thinking it'll be a few days before I get the hang of it. Although having a Lab Tech degree makes me feel frustrated that I can't seem to do it without getting a huge bubble:nope: Although DH seems to remember that the nurse didn't do much better when she was showing us how it needs to be done. Since I'll be taking Suprefact also while stimming (albeit at a lower dose: from 0.5 ml to 0.2 ml a day), that gives me about 3 weeks to get good at it:winkwink:




Mrs W 11 said:


> AF still isn't here. Really late now so I can only assume that either I ovulated much later than I thought I did or I didn't ovulate at all. No idea now when af will show up, have no signs of her at all. And I know I cant be pregnant as we haven't dtd for well over 2 weeks, gutted!!

Awww I hope you did O, just later than you thought and AF will be here shortly:hugs: What has been your longest cycle? Maybe wait until a bit over and then ask your GP/RE about what to do?


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi Kat, 

The New role is a job share with another lady who just had her first baby. I am pretty sure they expect her to have baby number two soon but yes they won't like it but at least they are a bit more understanding here. 

I guess I probably be made redundant if I just did this current role and get pregnant. IT is so hard to wait for a part time role!

Hope the world continues to change and accept working mums!


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> The New role is a job share with another lady who just had her first baby. I am pretty sure they expect her to have baby number two soon but yes they won't like it but at least they are a bit more understanding here.
> 
> I guess I probably be made redundant if I just did this current role and get pregnant. IT is so hard to wait for a part time role!
> 
> Hope the world continues to change and accept working mums!


Yeah that's the good thing. Here it's like maternity leave is almost seen as just an inconvenience and a huge cost to the company although it's not something people say out loud:nope: Which made things for me getting a job much more difficult since I was 1-2 years older than most when I finished university in 2007 (since I got held back 1 year when we moved here since after 1 year I hadn't learned the language well enough to go to their version of High School here although it's in many way more like the first few years of college in the US).

Although to be honest I'm more bothered about the fact that all DH's friends with kids have pretty much abandoned us. We see them maybe once a year, if that:nope: Only one couple we see 1-2 a year since they seem to be a bit more understanding and know about our fertility issues. I know that many of them also saw me as a bit odd (especially this one couple) since due to me having grown up with a NPD mother and NPD older brother I was super shy (plus I'm sure they looked down on me for not having been able to get a job). The sad thing is DH still considers them his friends and refuses to see the issue. But it seems to be the norm here, if you decide not to have kids or are going through infertility with baby #1, you can say bye bye to all the friends that have kids and didn't have issues conceiving. I find it very sad :(

BTW still got a huge air bubble in the syringe last night. I just don't know anymore :nope: Guess I'll be shooting for 0.6 ml and just push down to 0.5 ml to get rid of the air bubble.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi I just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was doing?
I have had a crazy two days so I haven't been around here much. Which was a good distraction to my waiting.
Mrs w- has AF shown yet??

Tomorrow is the day for me to test (early) tomorrow marks one week since the 5 day transfer.
I'll post first thing in the morning with the results.


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat I think you have done really well to learn another language andmake Denmark your home. Yes it is very depressing to hear other ladies get fire or forced to quit because of how bad work conditions are. The lady I share with is not happy that I am considering taking another role but I told her we need to find another job as our one is temporary. My division is now a boys Club hence really want to escape. Can't compete with guys who are willingto do long hours every night. 

Hmm about your friends it is a tough one because I don't know if you really want to go to children parties and be surrounded by children all the time. I rejected alot of one years birthdays because I couldn't go and be happy. I would just feel sorry for myself. Bad eh? 

Not sure what else you can do kat to get rid of the bubbles. 

Good luck Rebecca definately will log in to see your post tomorrow


----------



## Unlucky41

Bad news my lining is too thick 19 mm I think so need a Hysterscopy. 

I am out this month probably have surgery then implant guessing two more months! Very disappointing but it could be worse.


----------



## KatO79

Good luck rebecca :dust: So exciting:happydance:



Unlucky41 said:


> Kat I think you have done really well to learn another language andmake Denmark your home. Yes it is very depressing to hear other ladies get fire or forced to quit because of how bad work conditions are. The lady I share with is not happy that I am considering taking another role but I told her we need to find another job as our one is temporary. My division is now a boys Club hence really want to escape. Can't compete with guys who are willingto do long hours every night.
> 
> Hmm about your friends it is a tough one because I don't know if you really want to go to children parties and be surrounded by children all the time. I rejected alot of one years birthdays because I couldn't go and be happy. I would just feel sorry for myself. Bad eh?
> 
> Not sure what else you can do kat to get rid of the bubbles.
> 
> Good luck Rebecca definately will log in to see your post tomorrow


Yeah that's the thing, especially when you have a kid you don't want to work those insane long hours. Although many mothers here do work for many hours which I find sad. They just about manage to pick up their kid(s) from daycare, get home, make dinner, eat and then get their kids in bed. I think many of these mothers buy their kids lots of stuff to compensate for not spending much time with them.

Perhaps she knows you're both trying for baby #2 and is afraid you'll get pregnant at the same time? 

I'm actually ok if it's slightly older children. I'm more sad to see pregnant women or small babies in strollers. Although it's unavoidable anyway as the area we live in is filled with families so I can't avoid seeing pregnant women, strollers and small children. Just have to look out the window from our apartment and sure enough, 8 times out of 10 I'll see one of these situations. I think we're one of the extremely few that live in this area that don't have kids (which has lead to we're pretty isolated here). I could probably suck it up for a few hours, especially for DH's sake. It makes me feel bad :( Not only am I most likely the "problem" with our conceiving issues, this has also resulted in the loss of all his friends with kids :( 




Unlucky41 said:


> Bad news my lining is too thick 19 mm I think so need a Hysterscopy.
> 
> I am out this month probably have surgery then implant guessing two more months! Very disappointing but it could be worse.

Awww so sorry Unlucky, that stinks:hugs::hugs: Delays are always so upsetting. Would that really delay you 2 months?:wacko:

BTW forgot to mention that childish friend of mine wrote to me the day I went in for my first scan (the 17th), wishing me well. I wrote her back a few hours later letting her know how it went. Today still no response :nope: But I wasn't really expecting it. Seems when she has a boyfriend (which she does now), she's almost impossible when it comes to answering people, at least when it comes to us. When she's single, she gets super clingy and wants to see us 1-2 times a week and answers pretty quickly. Might be just as well, she seems more concerned that she'll have fertility issues in 2-3 years now when she's at earliest planning on TTC #1 (she's 33 now but mentally is more like 16-20 years old). Last time she was here, she was ranting about how her little sister is so emotionally and verbally abusive yet when we suggested she stand up for herself, she refused to do so (thinking she's afraid of her parents' reaction since it seems like the little sister is the "favorite"). I so hate advising her on anything anymore, she just ignores it or says she can't and continues to complain about these issues, wether it be with her sister or how she couldn't find a man back when she was single and was choosing men on superficial things.


----------



## rebecca822

Good morning,

Take a look!! Do you see it??? I'm freaking out!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky41 said:


> Bad news my lining is too thick 19 mm I think so need a Hysterscopy.
> 
> I am out this month probably have surgery then implant guessing two more months! Very disappointing but it could be worse.

Unlucky I'm so sorry for you :( what a bummer!


----------



## rebecca822

Here's a better picture..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## KatO79

rebecca822 said:


> Here's a better picture..


I think I do see something although I have fairly bad line eye:haha: I'm hoping this is it :dust: Maybe try testing again tomorrow or the day after?


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all! 

Rebecca - I see something on the second picture. Wishing you the best and hoping that it gets darker in the next couple of days so you can go to your official test date knowing you have a BFP.

Unlucky - so sorry to hear about your cycle postponement! How frustrating. Is there a reason this has happened? 

Kat - sorry to hear about your friend. Sadly some people are just immature and are only friends with you when they want something. 

AFM - just got back from acupuncture (we are going twice a week and loving it). Yesterday the scan went well. The lining is 5.2mm and the dr could see clearly 3 follicles growing on the right and 4 on the left. Hoping that some more pop up in the next few days. I have another scan on Sunday to check progression, tentatively expecting to have intralipids on Tuesday and trigger Tuesday night. Egg collection tentatively scheduled for Thursday 29th.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Rebecca- Yep I see it! I cant wait to see it tomorrow, I am sure it will be darker!!! Congrats!

Unlucky - sorry to hear you are being delayed hun. Did they say how thick is to thick? Were you doing a FET?

Psalm - That is a great report!!! You are trucking along. I am sure more will pop up. it seems that sometimes they hide and as the ovary becomes bigger you are able to see them much better.

AFM - started my estrogen today for my FET. next appt is on November 1st to see how my lining is growing!


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks girls for the support. 

Any lining greater than 17 mm is a concern according to my RE. So next month I will be going for a hysteroscopy to understand why my lining is so thick. If all is good as it is just a cysts etc then I get totransfer in December. 
Worst scenario it is cells which may turn into cancer hence need three months of treatment. 

I am going to try and focus on getting this new job as who knows when my transfer will be! 

Rebecca I saw a line in the second photo how exciting!


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - sorry to hear about your friend. Sadly some people are just immature and are only friends with you when they want something.
> 
> AFM - just got back from acupuncture (we are going twice a week and loving it). Yesterday the scan went well. The lining is 5.2mm and the dr could see clearly 3 follicles growing on the right and 4 on the left. Hoping that some more pop up in the next few days. I have another scan on Sunday to check progression, tentatively expecting to have intralipids on Tuesday and trigger Tuesday night. Egg collection tentatively scheduled for Thursday 29th.

Thanks Psalm:flower: Yeah she can be a bit selfish at times and concentrated on her and her problems. She also likes to compete in the sense that she has to have worse problems than me. I still remember New Year's about 3 months after DH and I started TTCing that I mentioned to her that i was a bit disappointed that I hadn't gotten pregnant yet. She then started using her "pathetic voice" and said "Well at least you _have_ a husband and _will_ have children, I'll _never_ have a husband or children!" I honestly didn't know what to say so didn't say anything. I was so glad she was going somewhere else for New Year's than we were though. I've pretty much accepted the fact that this friendship is just going to be uneven and will just limit how much I see her. DH and I are starting to look for a house closer to his new job so hopefully we'll move farther away from her (we live about a 15 min. away from her) and won't be so convenient when this relationship she has now goes south. Because when it does, she'll go all clingy and pathetic and I can't stand going through more nights like last time where she would come over to our apartment 1-2 a week and cry and ask us 5-6 times each night if it's her making men reject her and "behave like this":dohh::wacko: 

Oh so exciting, here's hoping a few more eggies pop up:happydance:




ttcbaby117 said:


> Rebecca- Yep I see it! I cant wait to see it tomorrow, I am sure it will be darker!!! Congrats!
> 
> Unlucky - sorry to hear you are being delayed hun. Did they say how thick is to thick? Were you doing a FET?
> 
> Psalm - That is a great report!!! You are trucking along. I am sure more will pop up. it seems that sometimes they hide and as the ovary becomes bigger you are able to see them much better.
> 
> AFM - started my estrogen today for my FET. next appt is on November 1st to see how my lining is growing!

Good luck ttcbaby117 :thumbup: Here's hoping your lining looks great:happydance:

AFM was at the dentist today because a 3 year old filling broke. A huge chunk actually. I was expecting her to tell me I could get a crown (since she'd mentioned I would need one long term) but it turns out that I have an infection at the very bottom of the roots (she did a root canal previously) and I will need surgery to get rid of it:wacko: She wants me to first ask the hospital if it'd be a bother since I've started this IVF cycle. If I can't, she says I could wait a bit. If I can, I'll be operated on November 30th and then get a crown ½-1 year later.


----------



## rebecca822

KatO79 said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture..
> 
> 
> I think I do see something although I have fairly bad line eye:haha: I'm hoping this is it :dust: Maybe try testing again tomorrow or the day after?Click to expand...

Today's line was the same. Tomorrow is the blood test. I'm starting to get pessimistic. Was hoping for a darker line :(


----------



## rebecca822

rebecca822 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture..
> 
> 
> I think I do see something although I have fairly bad line eye:haha: I'm hoping this is it :dust: Maybe try testing again tomorrow or the day after?Click to expand...
> 
> Today's line was the same. Tomorrow is the blood test. I'm starting to get pessimistic. Was hoping for a darker line :(Click to expand...

Oh, and I just noticed that I am spotting. Can't be AF yet because I'm on progesterone.

Psalm- lovely report you are almost there!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kat - Wow so sorry to hear about your tooth, hopefully you can get it done and over with.

Rebecca - you could be having implantation bleeding. Some women will bleed through progesterone. I did not.

AFM - I am a raging lunatic on these meds. I don't remember being this crazy during IVF cycles.


----------



## KatO79

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kat - Wow so sorry to hear about your tooth, hopefully you can get it done and over with.
> 
> Rebecca - you could be having implantation bleeding. Some women will bleed through progesterone. I did not.
> 
> AFM - I am a raging lunatic on these meds. I don't remember being this crazy during IVF cycles.


Thanks :) Yeah I'll have to remember to ask the nurse at my next appointment if it'd be ok. I can't see why not but it's probably better to ask to be sure since my dentist wasn't sure if I could while I'm taking all these meds/hormones.

Awww that stinks :( I haven't been feeling too well on my Suprefact. Been having hot flashes and feel like I'm going into some form of mini menopause but the nurse did say I might experience that and it was normal:wacko: Thankfully my symptoms should stop once I start stimming but I may experience mood swings on all those hormones, I know I had some on the Puregon I was taking for my IUIs and I'll be taking higher doses of FSH this time :wacko:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Rebecca - any update? Been thinking of you. Could the spotting be from the progesterone? Hoping all is well. 

Unlucky - so sorry that everything is now delayed. I hope that you can find some answers next month. 

Kat - Hope your tooth gets sorted out soon! Definitely need to be careful and ask the nurse because you never know with the meds you are on. Sounds like you are getting some side effects from the drugs! It's crazy what we put ourselves through. Today I just feel so tired and I can only put that down to the meds.

TTC - glad things are moving for you - it's only a couple of weeks to transfer now! Sorry you are suffering under the meds as well. What are you on - Lupron? I hear that can have some wicked side effects. 

AFM - still doing the injections and carrying on. Starting to get back ache and I can feel my left ovary so I am sure it is plumping up! Just hoping for a good scan on Sunday. Annoyingly my doctors office left a missed call on my phone yesterday morning and then didn't answer the phone 5 times when I called back. I left two voicemails and demanded a call back immediately. You just don't know what the issue is. Anyway, turned out all they wanted to do was change the time of my appointment for Sunday, but the panic had already set in! Ugh.


----------



## rebecca822

Psalm23v6 said:


> Rebecca - any update? Been thinking of you. Could the spotting be from the progesterone? Hoping all is well.
> 
> Unlucky - so sorry that everything is now delayed. I hope that you can find some answers next month.
> 
> Kat - Hope your tooth gets sorted out soon! Definitely need to be careful and ask the nurse because you never know with the meds you are on. Sounds like you are getting some side effects from the drugs! It's crazy what we put ourselves through. Today I just feel so tired and I can only put that down to the meds.
> 
> TTC - glad things are moving for you - it's only a couple of weeks to transfer now! Sorry you are suffering under the meds as well. What are you on - Lupron? I hear that can have some wicked side effects.
> 
> AFM - still doing the injections and carrying on. Starting to get back ache and I can feel my left ovary so I am sure it is plumping up! Just hoping for a good scan on Sunday. Annoyingly my doctors office left a missed call on my phone yesterday morning and then didn't answer the phone 5 times when I called back. I left two voicemails and demanded a call back immediately. You just don't know what the issue is. Anyway, turned out all they wanted to do was change the time of my appointment for Sunday, but the panic had already set in! Ugh.

Hello there!

I know how you feel psalm, I hate when I miss calls from dr office because I know it will be impossible to get another call!

Soo- I went this morning for blood work and I was lucky because the nurse took my blood today instead of a phlebotomist so I got to ask the nurse my questions!
The spotting could be nothing, but if the blood comes back good then they will put me on progesterone in oil instead of the suppositories. 
If it's positive today then I go back Monday and I cross my fingers that the number will double. Then ultra sound will be 1 week from Monday.
The nurse told me she will call me the second she sees the results! It's 8:37am here and I expect a call around 3:30 so it will be a tough day. I am working though so it's a good distraction. I'll make sure to keep my phone on me at all times...


----------



## Psalm23v6

Fingers crossed Rebecca! Hoping you get good news later :)


----------



## rebecca822

It's not looking good.

Line is too light :( 

Wednesday's is first on left, Thursday in the middle and the one on the right is today (today is not fmu)

Another 4-5 hours until I get my blood result.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## rebecca822

rebecca822 said:


> It's not looking good.
> 
> Line is too light :(
> 
> Wednesday's is first on left, Thursday in the middle and the one on the right is today (today is not fmu)
> 
> Another 4-5 hours until I get my blood result.

Beta is 56. I am pregnant!!!!


----------



## Unlucky41

Congrats Rebecca wishing you a stressed free pregnancy!


----------



## TLK

Congratulations Rebecca! What exciting news? When would they be able to tell if you are having twins? 

I will be starting injections as soon as I get my period. I believe that should have next Tuesday or Wednesday. 2 weeks of injections then ER. I am so nervous. I have a history of 2 recent mc so even if I do manage to get pregnant then who knows if it will stick. I wonder what my doctor will recommend regarding how many embryos to transfer.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Great news Rebecca! What are the next steps? Do you have another blood test to check for doubling and then a scan or something else? So happy for you! 

TLK - looks like things will start to move forward for you soon. I totally understand your nervousness, but if you have any questions fire away. This is my third IVF so I feel like I have been through most of it! Did your dr discuss with you before about maximum embryos? For your age, most clinics will do 2-3 depending on what you are comfortable with and how many embryos you get. We have always transferred two because that is all we have had left by the time our cycle is over. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## KatO79

Congrats Rebecca:happydance::flower: Here's hoping everyone else on this thread are so lucky to get a BFP first time:winkwink:

TLK: Will you be on progesterone after the transfer? I know I will be and that should help (although I don't know for how long after the 2WW if I do get a BFP). Maybe you can voice your concern to your RE. I'd also ask about the number of eggs he'll transfer. My own RE refuses to transfer more than 1 since she feels twin pregnancies are risky and a lesser quality embie can affect a better quality embie and you risk _none_ implanting. Also I think I read somewhere that putting 1 extra embie up only increases your chances by around 5%. Try asking your RE although I'm surprised he hasn't discussed things with you. Sounds like he's someone you need to be on your toes with and have questions for each time. So thankful my RE and the nurses are so good at keeping us informed! 

AFM nothing much to report. Next appointment is November 2nd so still a while to go:nope: I've given up trying to avoid the air bubble and just take 0.6 ml up and then push out the 0.1 ml extra which also expels the air bubble (that fills about 0.05 ml). I just don't need the irritation of trying to not get that air bubble up in the first place:nope: The Suprefact is making me moody and giving me hot flashes plus some occasional nausea:dohh: Looking forward to start stimming.


----------



## ttcbaby117

KatO79 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Kat - Wow so sorry to hear about your tooth, hopefully you can get it done and over with.
> 
> Rebecca - you could be having implantation bleeding. Some women will bleed through progesterone. I did not.
> 
> AFM - I am a raging lunatic on these meds. I don't remember being this crazy during IVF cycles.
> 
> 
> Thanks :) Yeah I'll have to remember to ask the nurse at my next appointment if it'd be ok. I can't see why not but it's probably better to ask to be sure since my dentist wasn't sure if I could while I'm taking all these meds/hormones.
> 
> Awww that stinks :( I haven't been feeling too well on my Suprefact. Been having hot flashes and feel like I'm going into some form of mini menopause but the nurse did say I might experience that and it was normal:wacko: Thankfully my symptoms should stop once I start stimming but I may experience mood swings on all those hormones, I know I had some on the Puregon I was taking for my IUIs and I'll be taking higher doses of FSH this time :wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks! Started my estrogen and that seems to make me feel better. Actually when I was stimming I felt pretty good. I hope it will be the same for you. 



Psalm23v6 said:


> Rebecca - any update? Been thinking of you. Could the spotting be from the progesterone? Hoping all is well.
> 
> Unlucky - so sorry that everything is now delayed. I hope that you can find some answers next month.
> 
> Kat - Hope your tooth gets sorted out soon! Definitely need to be careful and ask the nurse because you never know with the meds you are on. Sounds like you are getting some side effects from the drugs! It's crazy what we put ourselves through. Today I just feel so tired and I can only put that down to the meds.
> 
> TTC - glad things are moving for you - it's only a couple of weeks to transfer now! Sorry you are suffering under the meds as well. What are you on - Lupron? I hear that can have some wicked side effects.
> 
> AFM - still doing the injections and carrying on. Starting to get back ache and I can feel my left ovary so I am sure it is plumping up! Just hoping for a good scan on Sunday. Annoyingly my doctors office left a missed call on my phone yesterday morning and then didn't answer the phone 5 times when I called back. I left two voicemails and demanded a call back immediately. You just don't know what the issue is. Anyway, turned out all they wanted to do was change the time of my appointment for Sunday, but the panic had already set in! Ugh.

Oh you poor thing. I always get that niggle in my tummy when the phone rings. I think it's a side effect of ltttc &#128530;



rebecca822 said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> It's not looking good.
> 
> Line is too light :(
> 
> Wednesday's is first on left, Thursday in the middle and the one on the right is today (today is not fmu)
> 
> Another 4-5 hours until I get my blood result.
> 
> Beta is 56. I am pregnant!!!!Click to expand...

Ahh! Congrats Hun!


----------



## rebecca822

Thanks ladies! Super excited!!

I go back Monday for another beta. Hoping to see the numbers doubled.
Then I have my first scan the next Monday. If it's twins I'll find out then.


Kat- sounds like you've been having so much trouble with those air bubbles, how annoying!! Maybe they can give you something else instead? I didn't have much trouble with the Follistim. 

Tlk- I also had a misscrriage so I'm super worried and nervous. I'm still spotting so the doctor gave me progesterone in oil instead of the suppository kind.
My doctor only recommended 1 embryo (I am 25 and healthy and no reason to think I would be a risk with twins) and the doctor really hesitated to transfer 2 but we insisted.


----------



## TLK

I know my clinic definitely prefers to transfer one embryos unless you are 39 and older. I will be 39 in Dec. I guess I will have to wait and see how make embryos i have and the quality. I would be terrified to have twins as I already have 1 and had a difficult pregnancy with him. But I know that we would deal with whatever happens too. Yes, they will put me on progesterone and baby aspirin. 

Is there anything I can do to avoid OHSS? I took clomid for a few months and man did I get bloated and unfortunatble. I'm scare with injections it will become more serious. 

Another question is how often do you take injections? Is there a particular time of day?

Thanks lady for all your help and advice.


----------



## rebecca822

TLK said:


> I know my clinic definitely prefers to transfer one embryos unless you are 39 and older. I will be 39 in Dec. I guess I will have to wait and see how make embryos i have and the quality. I would be terrified to have twins as I already have 1 and had a difficult pregnancy with him. But I know that we would deal with whatever happens too. Yes, they will put me on progesterone and baby aspirin.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to avoid OHSS? I took clomid for a few months and man did I get bloated and unfortunatble. I'm scare with injections it will become more serious.
> 
> Another question is how often do you take injections? Is there a particular time of day?
> 
> Thanks lady for all your help and advice.

I think they say drinking plenty of water helps prevent ohss.

I was told to do the injections every night between 7-11pm. The doctors office will instruct you exactly when.


----------



## KatO79

rebecca: Yes but using a Pen is different. I have to use a syringe to suck up the medicine myself from a vial:wacko: So it's much different. With a pen, you're putting the vial into it and there's no real risk of air bubbles (at least nothing major). I've been speculating if it's because it's such a thin, small syringe I have to use. I don't think they'll give me another type as going for a larger syringe will probably make the dosage less accurate. Unfortunately you can't get Suprefact in a pen, I guess it's only FSH they make in pen form:shrug:

TLK: If you're not much for having twins you could tell your RE that and say you'd only like 1 embie put back in. 

And as rebecca said drinking lots of water should help. My RE mentioned around 3-4 liters/day I think.

As to injections it's once a day with FSH injections. Although lucky me will be injecting myself twice each night as I'll be taking Suprefact on a lower dosage when I start stimming:winkwink: The first few times you might need a bit of extra time getting it done since there's always a slight learning curve at first. 

AFM AF is on her way. Been cramping and bleeding so we'll see if it's going to be my usual spotting before CD1 or what. I can also see in the nice pamphlet we got that they've set CD1 to occur somewhere around CD28 so that's pretty much around now in my cycle. My next appointment is November 2nd so eagerly looking forward to that and hoping they'll let me start stimming:happydance:


----------



## rebecca822

KatO79 said:


> rebecca: Yes but using a Pen is different. I have to use a syringe to suck up the medicine myself from a vial:wacko: So it's much different. With a pen, you're putting the vial into it and there's no real risk of air bubbles (at least nothing major). I've been speculating if it's because it's such a thin, small syringe I have to use. I don't think they'll give me another type as going for a larger syringe will probably make the dosage less accurate. Unfortunately you can't get Suprefact in a pen, I guess it's only FSH they make in pen form:shrug:
> 
> TLK: If you're not much for having twins you could tell your RE that and say you'd only like 1 embie put back in.
> 
> And as rebecca said drinking lots of water should help. My RE mentioned around 3-4 liters/day I think.
> 
> As to injections it's once a day with FSH injections. Although lucky me will be injecting myself twice each night as I'll be taking Suprefact on a lower dosage when I start stimming:winkwink: The first few times you might need a bit of extra time getting it done since there's always a slight learning curve at first.
> 
> AFM AF is on her way. Been cramping and bleeding so we'll see if it's going to be my usual spotting before CD1 or what. I can also see in the nice pamphlet we got that they've set CD1 to occur somewhere around CD28 so that's pretty much around now in my cycle. My next appointment is November 2nd so eagerly looking forward to that and hoping they'll let me start stimming:happydance:

I'm using progesterone in oil now since I've been having spotting. I don't think there can be anything worse than that!! The needle is massive and thick! And I need to draw from the vial for this injection. I am so happy to do it if it means having a healthy pregnancy. It's also nice not to ha e progestorone suppository dripping out of my vagina :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies!! 

Rebecca congratulations!! Wonderful news, hope today's beta shows a big rise for you! How are you feeling? 

TLk I too have heard drinking lots of water helps, certainly can't do any hard. I always struggle to drink a lot of water! 

Kat - great news that af is on the way!! Hope they let you start stimming next week.

Unlucky so sorry to hear about your thick lining. I've not had a hysteroscopy, I've had an hsg and it wasn't painful as such, just lots of strong dull cramping. 

Hello to everyone else! 

Afm af finally turned up so am on the pill now! Just waiting for things to get going!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

TLK said:


> I know my clinic definitely prefers to transfer one embryos unless you are 39 and older. I will be 39 in Dec. I guess I will have to wait and see how make embryos i have and the quality. I would be terrified to have twins as I already have 1 and had a difficult pregnancy with him. But I know that we would deal with whatever happens too. Yes, they will put me on progesterone and baby aspirin.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to avoid OHSS? I took clomid for a few months and man did I get bloated and unfortunatble. I'm scare with injections it will become more serious.
> 
> Another question is how often do you take injections? Is there a particular time of day?
> 
> Thanks lady for all your help and advice.

I think the timing and amount of injections all depends on the protocol they have you one. I did 2 injections between 7-11 at night.

I have just turned 40 but my eggs are 39 years old LOL. They are transferring 2. I believe they think the chance of them both being viable due to our age is a lot less than someone in their early 30s or 20s. I was going to ask for 3 b/c I don't care about having twins, I just want some babies to call my own!



KatO79 said:


> rebecca: Yes but using a Pen is different. I have to use a syringe to suck up the medicine myself from a vial:wacko: So it's much different. With a pen, you're putting the vial into it and there's no real risk of air bubbles (at least nothing major). I've been speculating if it's because it's such a thin, small syringe I have to use. I don't think they'll give me another type as going for a larger syringe will probably make the dosage less accurate. Unfortunately you can't get Suprefact in a pen, I guess it's only FSH they make in pen form:shrug:
> 
> TLK: If you're not much for having twins you could tell your RE that and say you'd only like 1 embie put back in.
> 
> And as rebecca said drinking lots of water should help. My RE mentioned around 3-4 liters/day I think.
> 
> As to injections it's once a day with FSH injections. Although lucky me will be injecting myself twice each night as I'll be taking Suprefact on a lower dosage when I start stimming:winkwink: The first few times you might need a bit of extra time getting it done since there's always a slight learning curve at first.
> 
> AFM AF is on her way. Been cramping and bleeding so we'll see if it's going to be my usual spotting before CD1 or what. I can also see in the nice pamphlet we got that they've set CD1 to occur somewhere around CD28 so that's pretty much around now in my cycle. My next appointment is November 2nd so eagerly looking forward to that and hoping they'll let me start stimming:happydance:

yippee you are almost there!!!!!! 



Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Rebecca congratulations!! Wonderful news, hope today's beta shows a big rise for you! How are you feeling?
> 
> TLk I too have heard drinking lots of water helps, certainly can't do any hard. I always struggle to drink a lot of water!
> 
> Kat - great news that af is on the way!! Hope they let you start stimming next week.
> 
> Unlucky so sorry to hear about your thick lining. I've not had a hysteroscopy, I've had an hsg and it wasn't painful as such, just lots of strong dull cramping.
> 
> Hello to everyone else!
> 
> Afm af finally turned up so am on the pill now! Just waiting for things to get going!!

woohoo! glad you have gotten started!



AFM - nothing much here, I have my endo scratch tomorrow and they are doing it during my FET transfer cycle as opposed to the cycle before. I have been worried about that but my dr sent me some research on it and they have found good success as long as it is done within the first 7 days of your transfer cycle and no later!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Good luck with the scratch tomorrow TTC!


----------



## rebecca822

Not doing too well today. My HCG is lower than they wanted. Was 56 Friday and only 118 today. They said since today is 3 days it should be higher than that. :(
Going back Wednesday for another beta


----------



## Jean40

I went for my lining scan today and it's at a 10, which is perfect for where they want it to be. I turned in my legal paperwork, got the rest of my medication schedule & paid. I have to get my progesterone blood work done tomorrow before I start taking it Wed morning. I have to call them Monday to find out what time to be there Tuesday (she thinks around 11am).


----------



## TLK

rebecca822 said:


> Not doing too well today. My HCG is lower than they wanted. Was 56 Friday and only 118 today. They said since today is 3 days it should be higher than that. :(
> Going back Wednesday for another beta

Oh crap Rebecca. I am soooo sorry. But let's hope things pick up. I have heard that can happen. Sending positive thoughts your way...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Rebecca :hugs: hcg is supposed to double every 48 hours, so from Friday to sunday it has doubled, but I guess as the test was Monday they wanted to see it a bit higher. Lots of viable pregnancies do have slow rising hcg though so try not to worry just yet, all,is hopefully just fine. Fingers and toes crossed for your next results xx


----------



## KatO79

rebecca: FXed that the hcg will double again:flower:

Jean: Good to hear that your lining looks fine and hope that the blood work shows up as good as well :flower:

Mrs W: Well don't know if AF is great news as it does show I didn't get pregnant last cycle but I wasn't expecting to be anyway:shrug: Thanks:flower:

AFM nothing going on really. I forgot to mention we looked at a house closer to DH's new job Friday. It was a huge house and is definitely a possibility but think we'll be looking at at least a couple more just so we have some different ones to choose from. It'd be a bit too crazy to buy the first house we look at without having seen a couple more:haha: 

Also seems my weekend is partially planned as we'll be going to my childish friend's birthday party Saturday night. Seems it'll be us two, her almost 12 year younger boyfriend (she's 33, he's 21), her parents (whom we've never met), her sister (never met her either but she sounds like she's emotionally abusive) and I think her brother (whom we've met once a couple of years ago). It's gonna be weird going becase it seems more like a family birthday party but DH thinks we should go. I was more into inviting her and her boyfriend over for dinner instead as I think it'll be weird to meet her family. She'll most likely never meet mine since my mother and brother have NPD (Narcissistic Personality Disorder) so they're very emotionally and mentally abusive, have been all my life.


----------



## rebecca822

Mrs W 11 said:


> Rebecca :hugs: hcg is supposed to double every 48 hours, so from Friday to sunday it has doubled, but I guess as the test was Monday they wanted to see it a bit higher. Lots of viable pregnancies do have slow rising hcg though so try not to worry just yet, all,is hopefully just fine. Fingers and toes crossed for your next results xx

They like the hcg to double over 48 hours but mine only doubled over 72 hours.
It's going to be a long wait till Wednesday afternoons results.


----------



## Mrs W 11

rebecca822 said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Rebecca :hugs: hcg is supposed to double every 48 hours, so from Friday to sunday it has doubled, but I guess as the test was Monday they wanted to see it a bit higher. Lots of viable pregnancies do have slow rising hcg though so try not to worry just yet, all,is hopefully just fine. Fingers and toes crossed for your next results xx
> 
> They like the hcg to double over 48 hours but mine only doubled over 72 hours.
> It's going to be a long wait till Wednesday afternoons results.Click to expand...

I know hun, its just that from what I have seen it doesn't always seem that at 72 hours the numbers are half way to doubling if that makes sense? They numbers don't rise at an exact pace which is why they say roughly 48 hours. I do understand how you must be feeling though, I am sure we would all feel the same. Wishing you heaps of luck tomorrow and praying that number has taken a huge leap up and surprises you. xx


----------



## rebecca822

Mrs W 11 said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Rebecca :hugs: hcg is supposed to double every 48 hours, so from Friday to sunday it has doubled, but I guess as the test was Monday they wanted to see it a bit higher. Lots of viable pregnancies do have slow rising hcg though so try not to worry just yet, all,is hopefully just fine. Fingers and toes crossed for your next results xx
> 
> They like the hcg to double over 48 hours but mine only doubled over 72 hours.
> It's going to be a long wait till Wednesday afternoons results.Click to expand...
> 
> I know hun, its just that from what I have seen it doesn't always seem that at 72 hours the numbers are half way to doubling if that makes sense? They numbers don't rise at an exact pace which is why they say roughly 48 hours. I do understand how you must be feeling though, I am sure we would all feel the same. Wishing you heaps of luck tomorrow and praying that number has taken a huge leap up and surprises you. xxClick to expand...

 Thanks mrs W, appreciate your kind words!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Psalm23v6 said:


> Good luck with the scratch tomorrow TTC!

Thanks the appt is at 3:45 today. I do hope it doesn't hurt to much!



rebecca822 said:


> Not doing too well today. My HCG is lower than they wanted. Was 56 Friday and only 118 today. They said since today is 3 days it should be higher than that. :(
> Going back Wednesday for another beta

Oh no Rebecca, I do hope it is just a slow rise for you. I can completely understand why this is stressful but I will sending you positive thoughts and prayers to you and your lil one!



Jean40 said:


> I went for my lining scan today and it's at a 10, which is perfect for where they want it to be. I turned in my legal paperwork, got the rest of my medication schedule & paid. I have to get my progesterone blood work done tomorrow before I start taking it Wed morning. I have to call them Monday to find out what time to be there Tuesday (she thinks around 11am).

That is awesome Jean! Are you doing a FET?

AFM - endo scratch today at 3:45!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh good luck TTC, hope it goes ok and isn't too painful. If it is just think of how worth it, it will be when embie snuggles in! xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Rebecca - keeping fingers crossed for you that you get good news on Wednesday. I can only imagine how hard this is. 

Jean - glad to hear things are moving along. Wishing you all the best!

TTC - how was the scratch? 

AFM - went in today expecting to get my schedule for ER on Thursday and the dr wants to push me another two days of meds. She sees about 3-4 follicles that are around 11-13mm and so she wants to try to get some of them to mature. So she has me stimming for even longer. UGH. But if its going to get us more eggs then I have to hope its a good idea. Still had the intralipids today - it took close to 2 hours for the infusion to finish. It feels sort of weird going in to the vein in your hand (I hate the canula) but again, if this helps, I will take it. Hoping that thursday's scan will yield the results the dr wants and we will do ER on saturday.


----------



## rebecca822

Psalm- I think a Saturday retrieval sounds nice because then you have the weekend to rest up. I know it's disappointing to have things being pushed off. 

TTC- good luck today!! 

Katy- house shopping sounds fun! Nice distraction from all this craziness!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies. Dr is running late so I am sitting in the waiting room. Ugh!

Psalm-I know the delay stinks but hey 3 more eggs is awesome!


----------



## Unlucky41

TTC good luck for today. Hope all goes well and the doctor doesn't Keep you waiting. 

Psalm hope you get a few more eggies.

Kat house hunting is so exciting yet so stressful. Hope you find something suitable and a place you can call home. 

To keep me distracted I went for an interview yesterday. I am one of two going for the role so 50/50 chance. 

Have my hysterscopy on the 17th Nov


----------



## Jean40

Blood work was fine. I am so glad to finish the Lupron and be rid of those headaches (and needles). Yes, I am doing FET.


----------



## Unlucky41

Jean all the best Tuesday is just around the corner. Are you doing a medicated cycle instead of natural? Any reason why? 

Rebecca have you stopped spotting? 


Rebecca


----------



## rebecca822

Unlucky41 said:


> Jean all the best Tuesday is just around the corner. Are you doing a medicated cycle instead of natural? Any reason why?
> 
> Rebecca have you stopped spotting?
> 
> 
> Rebecca

Yes! Spotting stopped Monday. 
I'm having hcg tested this morning so I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Unlucky - good luck with the job! How do you think it went? 

Rebecca - how did the beta go? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Unfortunately here, our weekend is Friday and Saturday, so having ER on Thursday was perfect to have two days afterwards to rest. But now I don't have that! I might take Sunday off anyway just to give me a bit of a break. 

Kat - sorry I missed that you're house hunting! I love looking around houses but the actual house move is so stressful. 

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM - hoping tonight really is the last stim injection. I have been on 450 iU for 12 nights! That has to be enough already :)


----------



## rebecca822

Psalm23v6 said:


> Unlucky - good luck with the job! How do you think it went?
> 
> Rebecca - how did the beta go? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Unfortunately here, our weekend is Friday and Saturday, so having ER on Thursday was perfect to have two days afterwards to rest. But now I don't have that! I might take Sunday off anyway just to give me a bit of a break.
> 
> Kat - sorry I missed that you're house hunting! I love looking around houses but the actual house move is so stressful.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> AFM - hoping tonight really is the last stim injection. I have been on 450 iU for 12 nights! That has to be enough already :)

Hi!

I'll find out beta results in about 2 hours. Uggggghhh

Oh too bad you won't have that weekend then! Mine was in Friday so I took off Friday and then I had Saturday and Sunday to rest. Was really nice.


----------



## rebecca822

Bhcg is only 180.
Was 118 on Monday. 
I was told to prepare for it to be over. I go back Friday for another beta.


----------



## TLK

Oh Rebecca - I am soooooo sorry. That totally sucks. How are you feeling? Take time for yourself. This is such a roller coaster of ups and downs and ups and downs. 

I had my ultra sound and blood test done today and all is good to start injections tomorrow. I have to take 150 Gonal F and 75 Luveris. I think I'll need to watch the videos a few more times to make sure I don't mess it up. The Luveris seems the most complicated. I have to figure out a time that I can inject on a consistent basis which is hard becuase I never know when I will have a client. 

Then in 5 days (Monday) back for another ultra sound/blood work. I have to be at the clinic for 7am. Which means I have to leave home at 6:15. Too early for me. 

Are there any side effects of these meds that I should be aware of?


----------



## Jean40

Unlucky41 said:


> Jean all the best Tuesday is just around the corner. Are you doing a medicated cycle instead of natural? Any reason why?

I am doing what they told me to do, this place doesn't do natural cycles for FET.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Rebecca - I am so sorry hun. Take all the time you need. This is such a cruel process of emotions. We are here if you need anything. Xoxo

TLK - with the stimulation injections watch out for bloating and headaches. They seem to be the two most common side effects. Make sure you are drinking plenty of water to try to stave off some of the symptoms but also to help your eggs mature nicely. It's hard to know how they are going to affect you until you get into this process since everyone seems to react differently. I get quite tired towards the end of stimulation and am definitely feeling tired out. Sorry for the early starts. When I did IVF in the US, I had to travel into NYC every day and so had to get up at 5.30am to leave for 6am to make sure I got there in time for early morning monitoring. One advantage was it was all over early in the morning before work. Wishing you all the best with the injections - you will get the hang of it, I promise xoxo


----------



## Unlucky41

Psalm I think I did ok but not great. Haven't been to an interview for 8 years! You are getting very close to Egg retrieval very excited for you. 

So sorry to hear this Rebecca. Please rest up and think of all those frozen embyries waiting for you. 

Jean all the best. I think medicated cycle is good because you know exactly when everything is going to Happen.

TLK all the best. Can't wait to follow your cycle.


----------



## KatO79

Awww so sorry rebecca:hugs:



Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - sorry I missed that you're house hunting! I love looking around houses but the actual house move is so stressful.

Yeah I actually hate moving. Getting everything packed always seems to be stressful. To make things worse, the commute to were we want to move is almost 1½ hours each way so if we're moving our stuff in 2 rounds, that's a lot of driving. DH says he'll have to look into what type of moving van he can rent since he does have a driver's license for certain larger vehicles. But he definitly can't rent anything huge which means either way we'll have to move our stuff over the course of 2, maybe 3, days. 

Here's hoping 12 days will be enough. Although I think for my IUIs, I did have a couple of them were I had to take FSH for 2-3 extra days. But here's hoping you won't need to.




TLK said:


> I had my ultra sound and blood test done today and all is good to start injections tomorrow. I have to take 150 Gonal F and 75 Luveris. I think I'll need to watch the videos a few more times to make sure I don't mess it up. The Luveris seems the most complicated. I have to figure out a time that I can inject on a consistent basis which is hard becuase I never know when I will have a client.
> 
> Then in 5 days (Monday) back for another ultra sound/blood work. I have to be at the clinic for 7am. Which means I have to leave home at 6:15. Too early for me.
> 
> Are there any side effects of these meds that I should be aware of?


Can't you inject closer to the evening? I think when I was doing my IUIs, I took my injection around 7 PM although the clinic felt it was a bit late. But couldn't you push it to 4-5 PM maybe? I also think you have a 1-2 hour window (+ or - 1 to 2 hours from your chosen time) but you may want to ask about that. Try asking your RE when the latest you can take them is.

Side effects vary from person to person. Some of the ones my previous clinic listed for FHS injections are: local irritation at the site of injection, fatigue, bloating, breast tension and tightness in the abdomen when the ovaries grow.

AFM nothing to report :) Still experiencing headaches and some nausea from the Suprefact but here's hoping I start stimming on Monday and these side effects go away:thumbup:


----------



## rebecca822

Thanks for all your support ladies.

So the plan is to go Friday for my final Bhcg. If the number did not increase enough the doctor will have me stop the progesterone and call it quits.

I'm really disappointed and sad. We'll probably wait a while to do an FET.
I have 9 frosties.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Rebecca - hope that you get some answers on Friday. It is hard to be in this limbo situation. That's a great number of frosties. Take your time to be ready to do a FET (if you need it). The hard thing for us to deal with is that you can't freeze embryos in the UAE. So even if we have more embryos left over after transfer, we can't freeze them. 

Unlucky - I am sure you did better than you think! We always seem to think the worst of ourselves in stressful situations. 

Kat - wow that seems like a long distance. Are you moving to be closer to a job or something? 

AFM - scan went well today. Seem to have 7 follicles on the left and 4 on the right. One of them on the left is already at 26mm which seems too big. Just did the trigger for egg retrieval on Saturday at 9am. Dr is a little worried about over stimulation and asked me to make sure I have Gatorade and whey protein in for after ER on Saturday. Hoping I am not getting mild OHSS because that puts transfer in jeopardy and since we can't freeze embryos that would be a disaster. Fingers crossed it didn't come to that.


----------



## KatO79

So sorry rebecca:hugs: I hope your FET gives you your super sticky bean :dust:



Psalm23v6 said:


> Rebecca - hope that you get some answers on Friday. It is hard to be in this limbo situation. That's a great number of frosties. Take your time to be ready to do a FET (if you need it). The hard thing for us to deal with is that you can't freeze embryos in the UAE. So even if we have more embryos left over after transfer, we can't freeze them.
> 
> Unlucky - I am sure you did better than you think! We always seem to think the worst of ourselves in stressful situations.
> 
> Kat - wow that seems like a long distance. Are you moving to be closer to a job or something?
> 
> AFM - scan went well today. Seem to have 7 follicles on the left and 4 on the right. One of them on the left is already at 26mm which seems too big. Just did the trigger for egg retrieval on Saturday at 9am. Dr is a little worried about over stimulation and asked me to make sure I have Gatorade and whey protein in for after ER on Saturday. Hoping I am not getting mild OHSS because that puts transfer in jeopardy and since we can't freeze embryos that would be a disaster. Fingers crossed it didn't come to that.

Yes my DH got a new job (he was fired from his previous one after 9 years due to cutbacks) and we need to move closer since his commute is currently 1½ hours or so :wacko: Since I'm a housewife I have no job we need to consider so we can just move closer to his. Although we're going to only move closer to his job and not to the same city since he doesn't want to risk moving too far away from Copenhagen in case he wants to have the opportunity to apply for other jobs in a few years if need be. 

Wow so exciting! I hope you don't get OHSS :( Drink as much as you can, like 3-4 liters a day and that should help. Why can't you freeze any of them? Don't most clinics normally do that if they deem that the embie(s) can handle it?


AFM still feeling nausea, headaches and occasional hot flashes:nope: It's been fairly bad the last 3-4 days and I'm hoping that once we start stimming, these side effects go away:wacko: Once I start stimming I'll be taking a lower dose of Suprefact (from 0.5 ml to 0.2 ml) so that should help also.

On a more personal note I think I'm soon cured of "stalking" my narcissistic brother's and sister's FB profiles. My narcissistic sister only puts pics up of her kids or telling how wonderful it is to be a mother (don't know if it's a dig at me since she knows I'm going through infertility). My narcissitic brother was going on about his "amazing" SIL recently and how he hopes people will donate since she's trying to raise money for a charity. He always writes how "amazing" she is on FB. So tired of seeing how everyone else he knows is so great and he never mentions me on FB, only likes my stuff every 4 months or so and just despises me and what little contact we've had it's been him being condescending and telling me what an utterly awful human being I am (also while I'm going through infertility), especially when I protest against his abusive behavior :( I just don't need this :nope:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Kat - it is against Shari'ah law to freeze embryos. There is concern that they cannot determine parentage and so clinics in Dubai are unable to freeze embryos, even if you have ones capable of being frozen. It's a shame really because a lot of studies have shown that FET is more successful than transfer right after a cycle. Many people think it is better because your body doesn't have to suffer with the medications of an IVF cycle.


----------



## TLK

My doctor said I should try and inject at 1pm each day, not sure why. Something about a med that I start in a week than has to be at 1pm. Preparing the needles was a little stressful, especially knowing that I had a client waiting. But today it went much faster. I had a headache all day yesterday, not a bad one but a lingering one nonetheless. Next ultrasound and blood work is on Monday. Hubbie and I are also both on antibiotics. 

Otherwise - I'm trying to eliminate coffee. And I love my coffee. I had a cup this morning and now I am having a decaf latte at Starbucks. I would imagine that drinking coffee during stimulation isn't that big of a deal, but I figure if I'm going to be spending 12 grand I better try my best to be healthy. 

How are you doing Rebecca?

How are you feeling Kat? Everyone else?


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies,

I'll catch up on everyone's post later on. Just wanted to report that my numbers are still going up. Took a leap from 180-345. So, although not quite doubled numbers are moving up.
I go Monday for an ultrasound and more labs.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Unlucky41

Rebecca that sounds promising.

Today I just feel so deflated. I was told my sister got pregnant. She basically just got her period after reducing the amount of breastfeeding she is giving my niece and boom they are pregnant. All the years of agony comes rushing back. The first time she got pregnant she and my brother inlaw were living in different states and they saw each other once a month. 

I just can't believe so people have so much good luck and others have to suffer so much. Life is just not fair. I know I am very blessed to have my daughter but I just can't stop feeling unhappy.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Unlucky - so sorry to hear how deflated you are. We can't control how we feel and these are real emotions that most people don't understand. Life isn't fair and it sucks but let it out. Do you have someone to talk to about how you feel? How about your DH? 

Rebecca - wishing you the best. Glad that the beta jumped. Did the dr give you any reasoning why things are happening this way? Got my fingers crossed for Monday for you.

Hi to everyone else! Hope you're having a good weekend.

AFM - we got 12 eggs this morning at the egg retrieval! Which was more than we were expecting. Just trying to take it very easy today. Drinking 3-4 liters of water including Gatorade and 1 glass of whey protein. Next update will be tomorrow.


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - it is against Shari'ah law to freeze embryos. There is concern that they cannot determine parentage and so clinics in Dubai are unable to freeze embryos, even if you have ones capable of being frozen. It's a shame really because a lot of studies have shown that FET is more successful than transfer right after a cycle. Many people think it is better because your body doesn't have to suffer with the medications of an IVF cycle.


Ah I see, didn't realise you're in Dubai. But yes, that's a real shame:nope: Although I'm not sure I understand why they say you can't determine parentage? Sorry if that seems like a silly question:wacko:



TLK said:


> My doctor said I should try and inject at 1pm each day, not sure why. Something about a med that I start in a week than has to be at 1pm. Preparing the needles was a little stressful, especially knowing that I had a client waiting. But today it went much faster. I had a headache all day yesterday, not a bad one but a lingering one nonetheless. Next ultrasound and blood work is on Monday. Hubbie and I are also both on antibiotics.
> 
> Otherwise - I'm trying to eliminate coffee. And I love my coffee. I had a cup this morning and now I am having a decaf latte at Starbucks. I would imagine that drinking coffee during stimulation isn't that big of a deal, but I figure if I'm going to be spending 12 grand I better try my best to be healthy.
> 
> How are you doing Rebecca?
> 
> How are you feeling Kat? Everyone else?


Ok strange that it has to be that early but it's probably best to follow your REs instructions. Yeah headaches from meds stink:nope: But you're free to use acetaminophen (think thta's how it's spelled) pain killers, just avoid ibuprofen since it's always bad when TTCing.

I don't think you have to entirely eliminate coffee:winkwink: Just don't drink more than 1-2 cups a day I think. I think it's more important to avoid or drastically reduce alcohol intake. My RE recommends cutting alcohol out entirely but says if you must then no more than 4-5 units a week (I'm going with cutting it out entirely though).

AFM still been having headaches, nausea and occasional hot flashes:nope: Made the mistake of checking out how much those hormone pens (Bemfola pens) cost since DH can't come Monday (but swears he'll be 100% sure to come on the day I have my egg retrieval) and he'll need to give me enough money to buy them after my appointment. Apparently they cost about $110 _each_ according to the website I checked out but DH says he doesn't believe it:wacko: But he'll be giving me enough money so I can buy 7 of them in case they do cost that.



rebecca822 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'll catch up on everyone's post later on. Just wanted to report that my numbers are still going up. Took a leap from 180-345. So, although not quite doubled numbers are moving up.
> I go Monday for an ultrasound and more labs.
> 
> Will keep you all posted.

FXed rebecca that this one sticks despite your RE's assesment:flower: I still have some hope for you!



Unlucky41 said:


> Rebecca that sounds promising.
> 
> Today I just feel so deflated. I was told my sister got pregnant. She basically just got her period after reducing the amount of breastfeeding she is giving my niece and boom they are pregnant. All the years of agony comes rushing back. The first time she got pregnant she and my brother inlaw were living in different states and they saw each other once a month.
> 
> I just can't believe so people have so much good luck and others have to suffer so much. Life is just not fair. I know I am very blessed to have my daughter but I just can't stop feeling unhappy.

So sorry Unlucky:hugs: I know what you mean though, it's so unfair how some people can just BD once and bam they're pregnant while other have to go through years of trying and numerous assisted conception attempts before it happens for them (if it happens at all). I'm also sorrounded by people that have had an easy time conceiving and it's totally not fun:nope: To make it worse people that have such an easy time often have less understanding for infertile couples. They think it's that way for just about everyone.

Hopefully you'll soon have your baby:flower:




Psalm23v6 said:


> AFM - we got 12 eggs this morning at the egg retrieval! Which was more than we were expecting. Just trying to take it very easy today. Drinking 3-4 liters of water including Gatorade and 1 glass of whey protein. Next update will be tomorrow.

Oh so exciting:happydance: FXed that you get lots of embies:thumbup:


----------



## Jean40

I was ok doing the crinone in the morning (I remained in bed for 30 minutes after putting it in to keep as much in there as possible. Last night I had to start the progesterone suppository in the PM. Let's just say this is getting really messy now. I also started my 4 days of antibiotics & prednisone this morning. I have to make my hotel reservations today.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jean - yes they do get very messy! Wearing a pantyliner can help. When do you expect to leave for the next stage of treatment?


----------



## Unlucky41

Very happy for you psalm that is a great number of eggies. Any update today? 

Said do talk to my husband. He tries to comfort me by saying that we should be happy with just our daughter too. 

Kat I totally agree talking to people about our problems that have it easy actually can't hurt. They don't understand and almost always says the wrong things. My friend who has three kids said did you know ladies that never had children will have healthier bodies when they are old! How do your respond to that. 

Jean all the best to your cycle.


----------



## rebecca822

Jean- I hated tbe crinone super messy. I also got an allergic reaction to it. So I ended up using progesterone in oil.

Psalm- I'm so happy you got 12! How do you feel? 
How many fertilized?


----------



## Psalm23v6

Quick update - we had 9 mature eggs out of the 12 that they got yesterday and 7 fertilized. We await our call tomorrow to see how they are still doing. Hoping for a Day 5 transfer this time. We are also in the process of deciding what to do with PGS. Given that we have had two failures of 2 embryos each time (including what looked like perfect 8-cell embies on Day 3 the last time) we are considering PGS. Our clinic will only do it if they have at least 4 on Day 3, so we think we will go for it if we have that many. Mainly because we can't freeze them, so I want to make sure if we have 4 on Day 5 we are choosing the genetically normal ones to put back. Fingers crossed.


----------



## KatO79

Jean40 said:


> I was ok doing the crinone in the morning (I remained in bed for 30 minutes after putting it in to keep as much in there as possible. Last night I had to start the progesterone suppository in the PM. Let's just say this is getting really messy now. I also started my 4 days of antibiotics & prednisone this morning. I have to make my hotel reservations today.

Ok now I'm really not looking forward to having to use Crinone in the near future:wacko: The things we do to have a baby:haha:



Unlucky41 said:


> Very happy for you psalm that is a great number of eggies. Any update today?
> 
> Said do talk to my husband. He tries to comfort me by saying that we should be happy with just our daughter too.
> 
> Kat I totally agree talking to people about our problems that have it easy actually can't hurt. They don't understand and almost always says the wrong things. My friend who has three kids said did you know ladies that never had children will have healthier bodies when they are old! How do your respond to that.
> 
> Jean all the best to your cycle.

Wow that's just so insensitive of your friend. Doesn't sound like she's the best one to talk to about it. But yeah, she must've had a super easy time conceiving when she can say things like that. I don't think you can really respond other than say something about that's interestinga nd then either change topic or suddenly have to go if you're on the phone with her.



Psalm23v6 said:


> Quick update - we had 9 mature eggs out of the 12 that they got yesterday and 7 fertilized. We await our call tomorrow to see how they are still doing. Hoping for a Day 5 transfer this time. We are also in the process of deciding what to do with PGS. Given that we have had two failures of 2 embryos each time (including what looked like perfect 8-cell embies on Day 3 the last time) we are considering PGS. Our clinic will only do it if they have at least 4 on Day 3, so we think we will go for it if we have that many. Mainly because we can't freeze them, so I want to make sure if we have 4 on Day 5 we are choosing the genetically normal ones to put back. Fingers crossed.

Yay Psalm:happydance: Sorry, what is PGS?


AFM still feeling sickly, I really hope I can start stimming tomorrow. Was as at my childish friend's birthday last night and it went fine although I completely understand my childish friend has issues with her sister. Her sister didn't even bother saying hello when she arrived and when she finally did she asked us if we are her sister's boyfriend's parents:wacko: So she was both insulting us (saying we looked that old) plus commenting on how she thinks her sister's boyfriend is so young (he's 21). This was her first time both meeting us and her sister's boyfriend! We laughed it off and she asked if she was the only one that had thought we are his parents. Just wow:nope:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Unlucky - I can't imagine what it must be like for people to keep saying things like you should be happy with the one child you have. Yes you are blessed for having her, but that doesn't make your pain any less for a sibling for her. I can't tell you how many insensitive people, some who probably know we are struggling to conceive, will say things like "you should be happy you don't have children" for this reason or that. Usually it revolves around all the things we are able to do because we don't have children, but they are ignoring the fact that there are so many things we want to be doing with these children we don't have yet. It makes me crazy. 

Kat - PGS is genetic screening of the embryos. Since we can't freeze embryos and have to use what we have this cycle we are tempted to do it because it can tell us which ones might be good on Day 5, things that you can't tell from just looking at them. There are various studies out there about the value of PGS for repeated implantation failure, low AMH and male factor infertility - all of which we have. I am scared about the fact we have to do it on Day 3 though. The clinic and many of the studies I have read say that the actual chance of damage to the embryo is less than 1%. What is more likely is that they take a cell that isn't going to actually develop into the fetus and so you won't get an accurate reading of normality vs. abnormality and/or this gives quite a few diagnoses of abnormalities when at Day 5 if you repeated the test you wouldn't get that. I am so confused!


----------



## rebecca822

Psalm23v6 said:


> Quick update - we had 9 mature eggs out of the 12 that they got yesterday and 7 fertilized. We await our call tomorrow to see how they are still doing. Hoping for a Day 5 transfer this time. We are also in the process of deciding what to do with PGS. Given that we have had two failures of 2 embryos each time (including what looked like perfect 8-cell embies on Day 3 the last time) we are considering PGS. Our clinic will only do it if they have at least 4 on Day 3, so we think we will go for it if we have that many. Mainly because we can't freeze them, so I want to make sure if we have 4 on Day 5 we are choosing the genetically normal ones to put back. Fingers crossed.

After what I'm going through with this "pregnancy" I'm starting to regret not doing the PGD testing.
They charge $6000 here and insurance doesn't cover it. How much would it cost you?


----------



## Jean40

I leave tomorrow afternoon so I have all my stuff in my hotel room & don't have to carry any luggage in after the transfer because it's before normal hotel check in would be. I was going to stay at the cheeper hotel (the cost for 2 nights there is the same as 1 night at closer hotel) just down the road that I've stayed at before, but would have to take a taxi to and from the clinic. I looked more into the closer hotel, which is nicer, and found I can get a mini kitchen with a refrigerator and microwave (other hotel only has a mini fridge), so I booked that for 2 nights. Then I can bring my own food & heat it up there & not have to worry about that. I am also going to walk to the clinic (there is a path around a pond & then up a small hill), but have to take a taxi back. I have to call tomorrow and find out what time I need to be there & when to take my valium. 

Oh, I got a couple hot flashes from the progesterone yesterday & last night while sleeping. I've also had fitful sleep & a few nights of waking up at 3:30am and not being able to go back to sleep since I started the progesterone.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jean - sorry about the hot flashes! I get them on progesterone too. People must know something is up because I am always always cold ;) That's great that you found a hotel you're comfortable with and you can make a little more homely. Hope that's exactly what you need.

Rebecca - wishing you the best today! Hope that things keep progressing for you and you can finally start to feel like things are moving in the right direction. You can always get your frozen embryos tested (I know there is some concern with freezing and re-freezing to do the test) and then at least you will know what they are like for future use. Praying that you don't need to worry about that for this pregnancy. 

AFM - we got the call that our 7 embryos are still doing well. All are 2-4 cells which is where they should be on Day 2. The embryologist doesn't seem to think we should do PGS. She thinks that the embryos will be self- selecting and so by Day 5 we will know which ones are the ones to put back. They will do the grading and if we have more than 2 (the max we are allowed to put back) then they will presumably pick the higher grade ones. Also it costs close to $5000 for the testing and when it is likely something we don't need, I am less inclined to pay the money. Hopefully the decisions will become clearer in the next couple of days! At least we know we are shooting for a Thursday, Day 5 transfer which is so much better than our July cycle.


----------



## KatO79

Such great news Psalm, FXed:flower:

AFM well it's crappy news: I have a cyst in my right ovary so need to downregulate 1 week more. I'm just so upset even though I know it's silly:cry: She seemed pretty confident that it'll go away but otherwise they'll have to go in and remove it. Also had a blood test to see what my hormones are like.

Next appointment is November 9th.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi all

Sorry I've been rubbish at commenting, I have been following along but I'm often on my phone so it's harder to respond. 

Kat - sorry to hesr about the cyst, I'd be upset as well. The waiting game is always hard but at least it's only another week. You'll be stimming before you know it. 

Rebecca - how are you doing lovely? Hope you've had another big beta rise and can start to feel a bit more confident that you just had slow rising numbers. Was this a fresh cycle or fet I can't remember? I've heard slow rising hcg is more common with a fet. Thinking of you.

Psalm - brilliant news! So happy for you that all 7 embryos are doing well! Lets hope you have some brilliant quality ones at day 5. Ill be happy if I get to day 5 too as I also have low amh and not got that far before.

Hello unlucky and everyone else. How's everyone today? 

Nothing happening in my ivf world yet but getting closer!! I'm hoping to start stimming in approx 2 weeks when af comes.


----------



## rebecca822

Psalm- great to hear! 
Kat- so disappointing! Hope you're feeling ok. We can wait the next week together.

I went tbis morning for blood and ultrasound. The ultrasound showed a gestational sac and for being 5 weeks and a few days I'm in the right place.
After today's beta no more blood work for me.
So I go back 1 week from today and if there's a fetus and they see progress from today then we are in good hands, if there's no progress from today then it's over.


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's good news Rebecca, it sounds like all is as it should be so far. Fingers crossed for more good news next week.


----------



## TLK

That's great news Rebecca. Fingers crossed that all goes well. 

Kat - sorry about the cyst. IVF is a roller coaster full of ups and downs. It's stressful and exciting at the same time. 

AFM i had my first scan and the dr said that I didn't have as many follicles as she would expect at this stage. So they have doubled my dose of Gonal F to 300 in hopes that this will stimulate things. She mentionned that it may not work. So I am trying to be hopeful but her comments didn't help. I know she was being realistic though. Has this occurred to anybody else?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kat - sorry hun, that happened to me with my first IVF and I was so pissed when we got delayed! I hope it goes away quickly.

Rebecca - OMG that is such wonderful news hun! 

Psalm - that is wonderful news that you can save some money. I think there is a great argument to let nature do the selecting for you. Only the strong survive ya know. We did the samething and figured if it didn't work we would use that extra money towards another IVF. 3

TLK - grow follies grow! fxed the increase in meds will help you out!


AFM - lining scan was great, 9mm but my E2 is a bit low at 209. They want to see it at least at 250. I do hope it gets to where it should be.


----------



## Mrs W 11

TLK did they say how many follies you do have? During my first ivf I only had 3-4 follies at my baseline so I was started on a high does of gonal f. At the first scan there were still only 3-4 and they warned me about cancellation of the cycle but they did slowly grow and I got 6 eggs in the end. I took 300 gonal f so hopefully the double dose will get some results quickly for you. 

The second cycle I started with 3 folloes at baseline but only 2-3 responded to stims. My stims were upped and more folloies appeared but they never grew and so we converted to iui.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi everyone,

You all have been so kind and supportive and I am so grateful!
Today's hcg was 1,710! (Was 345 on Friday).
So... Things are starting to look up for me.

Oh, and it's a singleton pregnancy, not twins.

Mrs W- it was a fresh cycle not fet.


----------



## rebecca822

Tlk- I hope the increased dose of gonal f is what you need.
When's your next scan?


----------



## TLK

Rebecca - that is awesome news!!!! How exciting. 

I went from 150 to 300. My next scan is Thursday. So that's 3 days of the higher dose. It's costing me 325$ each day just for the gonal f. Jeepers. 

I had 5 follies. 2 on one side, 3 on the other. Lining looked good. Last cycle without any meds I had 5 on one side 7 on the other. Frustrating. 

I also started Cetrotide? So now it's 3 needles a day. Good times. 

I really hope this works. Like I really, really do.


----------



## KatO79

Congrats rebecca, hope things keep going good for you:flower:

TLK, hope the extra dose works for you, FXed!

Thanks everyone:flower:

Yeah it was so depressing to hear it, especially after she sounded so positive about how everything else was looking in there :( To make things worse, while I was waiting to get blood taken at the blood lab, I saw this father cuddling and kissing his baby girl and it just made me more upset than usual given the news I'd gotten. I nearly cried then and there but didn't dare go to the bathroom to do so since I was afraid of missing my number being called.

I just wish the almost non-stop crap would stop, just for a few months, and I would be allowed some luck once in a while (other than finding DH of course:winkwink:).


----------



## Psalm23v6

Rebecca - woo hoo! Congrats on the excellent beta and seeing the gestational sac. That must have been such a relief. So happy for you. Hoping it all keeps going smoothly from here on.

TLK - Hope upping the dosage does help you. It's so disheartening to hear that your body isn't cooperating but these medicines are supposed to make the difference. The first round we had we were on 75 menopur and 75 gonal f for 10 days and that have me 6 eggs. Seemingly not of good quality. The doctors all said just up the dose and it will work. Well last time in July it was 300 gonal f and still only 7 eggs. It was only this time when they shut my ovaries down first and then stimulated me with 450 gonal f for 12 days did I get 12 eggs. It's a bit of trial and error but we have to put our faith in these doctors.

Kat - so sorry for the delay! It's so frustrating. And trust me we have all been where you are with seeing other people with their children and not understanding why it's not happening for us. I have to keep telling myself that we don't know their story and they could have struggled too. Our time will come - I have to believe that! 

TTC - looks like things are moving along for you! Hoping that November 10th will be a positive day and you will get your much deserved baby at the end of it all. I agree with you on letting nature take its course. That's what happens in regular conception so since our processes are so artificial I think it's right to let some of it go "more naturally". 

Mrs W11 - good to see you are still reading along. Hope things start to move in the right way for you soon! Waiting sucks.

Hi everyone else! Hope you're all ok. 

AFM - clinic called this morning. 6 out of 7 are right where they should be and just 1 is still only at 4 cells. So now we are scheduled for 10am Thursday for our transfer. Anything could happen between now and then but hoping for at least two good ones to put back.


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - so sorry for the delay! It's so frustrating. And trust me we have all been where you are with seeing other people with their children and not understanding why it's not happening for us. I have to keep telling myself that we don't know their story and they could have struggled too. Our time will come - I have to believe that!


So exciting, FXed for you:flower:

Yeah but after hearing about my cyst I was in even less mood to see that:nope: Couldn't even avoid looking because he was standing right under the board with what number could now come in for their blood to be taken. He was waiting for his wife. 

The Suprefact is also making me extra emotional, that and the nausea and mood swings and headaches is getting to me. Which just gave me extra hope I could've started stimming but nope, will have to get through another week of this:nope: Think DH and I will have to avoid seeing many people during the week because I'm just a mess.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Sending you hugs Kat. I know how hard this is!


----------



## rebecca822

Psalm- sounds like your headed in the right direction! Do they want you to go with a full bladder? That was so horrible. I had to pee so badly!
How many will you transfer?


----------



## rebecca822

TLK said:


> Rebecca - that is awesome news!!!! How exciting.
> 
> I went from 150 to 300. My next scan is Thursday. So that's 3 days of the higher dose. It's costing me 325$ each day just for the gonal f. Jeepers.
> 
> I had 5 follies. 2 on one side, 3 on the other. Lining looked good. Last cycle without any meds I had 5 on one side 7 on the other. Frustrating.
> 
> I also started Cetrotide? So now it's 3 needles a day. Good times.
> 
> I really hope this works. Like I really, really do.

Wow that is expensive!! Can you find a discount program? I know there's md serono for some medications and they will discount based on income level.


----------



## Mrs W 11

TLK - I am sure with the doubled dose you will see a few more follies, its a good drug, worked for me!! That is expensive though, yikes! I did cetrotide too on my first cycle. Hopefully you will be ready for EC soon and can stop stimming and injecting!

Psalm - its looking really good for having 2 good embies for transfer Thursday!! Hopefully maybe even some to freeze as well. Wishing you heaps of luck!

Rebecca - ooh I was the same on my first ivf, I got there and the nurse said the dr was running late and did I want a drink, I nearly cried I needed a wee so bad!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Rebecca - we will transfer two (assuming we have two that are good enough). I have to go with a full bladder (it's torture). The first time was the worst because they made me feel like I couldn't pee at all for ages. The second time around I knew that so long as I had some pee in there I would be ok. I have a retroverted (backwards facing) uterus, so the ful bladder isn't as important. 

Mrs W11 - unfortunately we can't freeze any embryos because we are in Dubai and its against the law here. I am so tempted (if we have any) to see if we can send them to a clinic in England so that they don't go to waste. Goodness knows how much that will cost or if they would even be prepared to do it.


----------



## Jean40

I am now PUPO with two "10 out of 10" embryos, as the embryologist called them. They thawed all 6 I had chosen (3 different donors), the first 2 single ones didn't work out so well, but they were older & I knew that might happen, so that's why the last one with 4 embryos that were frozen just a few years ago had the better chance & that's what we got. Two of those were great quality and thawed beautifully, I got a photo of them. 

Oh, the full bladder! When I did my trial embryo transfer over a month ago, I couldn't hold it and we did it easily with an empty bladder (I have a couple fibroids on the outside of my uterus that we think pushes it into a different spot). I went in having drunk a glass of orange juice and a glass of water, I knew the 32 ounces they wanted me to drink was too much for my bladder & situation. I went in for the ultrasound to see how full my bladder was, it was too full & I had to twice partially empty it, then it was almost empty and the IVF nurse could see the uterus ok. By the time the RE came in, my bladder was filling up again & we had a problem seeing the uterus, he thinks the fibroid might be blocking the view, but once the bladder filled up more, he could see it ok enough to do it. Once we were done, I could only make it 5 minutes before having to go, all that pushing with the ultrasound wasn't pleasant. My original RE did the transfer and I thought the other RE who just does IVF was going to do it, that's who my appointment was supposed to be with. My original RE has a harder time doing anything with me, but the other two here have no problems. Technique issues, I guess, he's old school, the other two are younger. 

Now I am back at the hotel and resting for the next 22 hours. I can't drive for the next 20 hours. I have a nice comfy bed, food and drink, a brand new book, and my laptop, so I'm ok. I did bring my camera and video some stuff for the babies to have later, I just wasn't allowed to film or take photos inside the clinic for confidentiality reasons.


----------



## ttcbaby117

KAT - Huge Hug Kat, I hope the cyst is gone really soon!

TLK - WOW that is expensive! I can relate, being self pay is horribly expensive, but hopefully worth it for the both of us!

Psalm - that is a great report, they usually look for 50% to survive to day 5 and as it seems you are doing much better than that. We will be transferring 2 also! I do hope you are right. November 10th will be my miracle day.

Rebecca - Woohoo so happy for you hun! That is so awesome!

Jean - Awesome that all went well! That I such a great idea to do some videos for the lil one! I might steal that idea from you LOL.

AFM - I have another E2 draw tomorrow, I do hope it is where it needs to be.


----------



## Unlucky41

So happy for you Jean ! I hope these two weeks Flys past.

Rebecca wonderful news. Can't wait to hear even better news next week. 

Kat so sorry for the delay I know exactly how you feel. I have to wait till end of December before transferring! You are almost there. Found any good houses? 

Psalm sounds like your embryos are growing very nicely. You will be pupo very soon

Mrs w how are you going? I find out whether I get the job end of the week.


----------



## KatO79

FXed Jean :dust:

Thanks ttc, hope everything looks good tomorrow:flower:

Thanks Unlucky! So sorry your delay is that long, I hope time flies by until then for you :) As for the house hunting DH is the "King of Procrastination" so he hasn't called the realtor yet so no more houses yet:dohh: I'll have to see if I can get him to do it at latest by the end of the week. I'm a bit too emotional these days to handle calling him myself:nope:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jean - congrats on being PUPO! Make sure you get some good rest and looking forward to hearing great news from you very soon. Will you test before beta? 

TTC - how did your E2 draw go? Thinking of you and hoping that it is where it needs to be for you to keep moving along. Any particular reason why you are transferring 2? Some people think we are mad at 31 to be putting two back, but I would be OK with twins (if we were so lucky) - 2 is better than 0. And we are self paying this time too. It is cheaper than if we were in the US but everything is out of pocket and so that means you just want it to work even more. 

Unlucky - hope you get the news you want at the end of the week! Fingers crossed for you that you did really well in the interview and got the position. 

Kat - sorry you're feeling so emotional. These hormones just don't let up! I also don't think our other halves entirely understand that we don't know why we feel the way we do, but we do, and it is a real feeling that can't be dismissed. It must be hard for them to see what we are going through and feel so useless. 

Hi TLK, Rebecca and Mrs W11 - hope you are all doing well. 

AFM - nothing much to report. We didn't get an update on our embryos today, they are just developing and will be taken out tomorrow for transfer. Been for the last pre-transfer acupuncture tonight and have booked in for a session post-transfer tomorrow afternoon. Really throwing everything at it this time!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Psalm - thank you! I just got the results and it is 469.9 and it is perfect! We are on for my November 10th transfer. We are transferring 2 because I just turned 40 and we are also self pay! We have been at this ttc thing for 6 years now. I am ready to be pregnant whether it is twins or one. I am fine either way. Just want to have some forever babies!


----------



## Jean40

Oh, I got quite a few internet cheepies & a couple boxes of FRERs leftover, so I most definitely will be testing. The IVF nurse told me not to. Yeah, right, that's not happening. 

I was doing ok today, I managed to get everything back into the car, to a grocery store to get some things that I can't get where I live, then I decided to go to a larger store to look around. That's when my body said "NO, get back to the car and forget it". So that's what I did. I stopped at one more place & didn't waste any time, got what I was after & left for home. Just got here. Now I am going to make a good dinner & rest up tomorrow, then hopefully I'll feel back to normal & can get some things done around the house.


----------



## rebecca822

Good luck tomorrow Psalm! Will be thinking of you!!


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - sorry you're feeling so emotional. These hormones just don't let up! I also don't think our other halves entirely understand that we don't know why we feel the way we do, but we do, and it is a real feeling that can't be dismissed. It must be hard for them to see what we are going through and feel so useless.


Well in my case it's hopefully due to a lack of hormones since that's what downregulation does. It puts you in a kind of mini-menopause. DH doesn't entirely get it but he's trying. I've told him it's different for him because he's not injecting himself with all sorts of chemicals and hormones, he just goes about his days while it's me injecting myself and everything is happening to my body.

FXed for tomorrow :dust:

AFM my MIL has offered to come in with me on the 9th. Don't know if it'd be too weird to take her? Any thoughts?

BTW DH and I have been invited to a Christmas luncheon at one of his "friend's" house at the end of this month (yeah they start early with those in this country:wacko:). This is the same couple where the wife asked me last year in April, shortly before I had my one and only CP, "Don't you want one of these?" while she was cuddling her 1 year old son :( Didn't know what to answer her so didn't say anything. Only one couple coming knows we're having issues (although despite the fact the husband's sister went through IVF he doesn't seem super understanding but hopes it soon happens for us) but no one else does. DH says we'll just have to tell them if they ask that we're currently going through IVF and have been trying for a couple of years. I just fear the reaction. A couple of his friends never liked me much which I'm thinking it's partly because I could never get a job and partly because I'm a bit shy although am getting much better after having learned my mother and siblings are narcissists. Now I fear they'll like me less because not only am I "sponging" off my husband in their eyes, I can't make babies. I also fear any comments people may make since they all had an easy time getting pregnant with their kids (one got pregnant by accident with her eldest).


----------



## Jean40

I don't see why you should have to tell anyone anything. It's really not their business. I've only told a few people I'm doing this FET, not even my best friend or family knows. I know who would start in on saying hurtful things (which they probably don't see as hurtful), so I just don't say anything to them. No one in my family thinks I could or should have babies due to my health issues, so no one really asked. I had one nosey coworker flat out ask me years ago if I was going to have kids and I told her that maybe I was selfish and that was that. Another younger one told me I needed to have a baby a few years ago in front of my other coworkers who know more about my health issues, so I joked it off and said if I won the lottery, I would adopt children from around the world or hire someone to have my baby. I think it took her a few minutes, then she got it and never asked again. If someone asked me recently and I was in the mood, I would've told them how rude it is to ask and that it's not their business. Most people don't understand that if someone REALLY doesn't want kids, they WILL tell you up front. One of my cousins is like that. She will go off on how overpopulated the earth is and how she doesn't like children (I've seen her with them, she is horrible with children even if she tries).

As for me, I was a bit tired yesterday, slept well, but I AM feeling little tugging, poking, something going on in the left side area of my uterus. I am also feeling some slight cramps in lower lady bits.


----------



## KatO79

Jean40 said:


> I don't see why you should have to tell anyone anything. It's really not their business. I've only told a few people I'm doing this FET, not even my best friend or family knows. I know who would start in on saying hurtful things (which they probably don't see as hurtful), so I just don't say anything to them. No one in my family thinks I could or should have babies due to my health issues, so no one really asked. I had one nosey coworker flat out ask me years ago if I was going to have kids and I told her that maybe I was selfish and that was that. Another younger one told me I needed to have a baby a few years ago in front of my other coworkers who know more about my health issues, so I joked it off and said if I won the lottery, I would adopt children from around the world or hire someone to have my baby. I think it took her a few minutes, then she got it and never asked again. If someone asked me recently and I was in the mood, I would've told them how rude it is to ask and that it's not their business. Most people don't understand that if someone REALLY doesn't want kids, they WILL tell you up front. One of my cousins is like that. She will go off on how overpopulated the earth is and how she doesn't like children (I've seen her with them, she is horrible with children even if she tries).
> 
> As for me, I was a bit tired yesterday, slept well, but I AM feeling little tugging, poking, something going on in the left side area of my uterus. I am also feeling some slight cramps in lower lady bits.

No it's not but unfortunately people love to aks this question, especially when they have children themselves. People already were asking us this about 1 year after we got married but we'd decided to wait a bit so it was easier to just brush it off. Now that we are trying and having issues, it's become a more sensitive topic for me. Actually I think the only one who might ask is the same one that asked me last year, she's a bit of a nosey woman I think:wacko: I'm sure her son is going to end up a spoiled brat because that's just how she is. I remember once we were invited to another friend's kid's birthday a few years ago and she gave her like 3 dolls (it was before she got pregnant) while we gave the kid one and the kid actually liked our doll best:haha: But yeah if she's giving 3 dolls to a friend's child, I can just imagine how much stuff she gives her own child:wacko: 

Totally get you not telling anyone. DH and I made the mistake of telling my narcissistic family and his family (partially so his family wouldn't keep wondering) but it has proven to have been a big mistake:nope: My narcissistic mother at first tried to get me to not have any (she claims having kids is the biggest mistake of her life and she shouldn't have had any), then she went on to telling me each time AF showed up that she never had any issues conceiving her 6 kids in this gloating manner (she started when she was 18) and now she shows only a shallow interest but I'm sure it's only because my failures delight her. My narcissistic brother and his enabler wife went through numerous IVFs/FETs themselves to have their daughter (I didn't know until years after the fact) but my brother isn't supportive at all and avoids me almost completely (but that's also due to him continuing my mother's scapegoating of me in the family). DH's family, more specifically his parents, had been kinda bad. His mother didn't have issues having her 3 sons so would tell me to "just relax and it'll happen":dohh: Then her and my FIL tried the "think positive" but DH and I have told them that we suffer from infertility and it goes beyond all this now. They've now backed off and been showing support and interest (my MIL has even volunteered to drive me to egg retrievel when the time comes if my DH can't) so I think they somewhat get it now. 

But it's so true, asking is actually rude and I've always thought that even before we started TTCing. Your answer to your coworker is priceless:haha: I'm sure that that's how many people see childless couples, they don't get that maybe not all of us are as fertile as they are and it's not selfishness but lack of fertility that may be a couple's issue. Although I don't see couples that choose to not have kids as selfish at all. It's much more selfish to have them when you don't really want them!

Sounds good Jean, hope it's a good sign for you getting a BFP :dust:


----------



## TLK

Hi everybody, hope everyone is doing well. Had my second scan today and I have 6 follicles of good size. So the dr thinks we can still go ahead with the cycle. He doens't think there will be any left to freeze and that they will likely implant two 3 day embies. His concern is that I am bleeding a little bit. The ultrasound and examination didn't show anything concerning but he says I shouldn't be and that we want the lining to be thick and strong so the embies stick. Ugh another worry. Has anybody else had or heard of bleeding during stims? The nurse said it could go either way. The doctor also said I have too many follicles for IUI and two few ideally for IVF. Great. I love being in limbo. So I have to go back tomorrow. Spent 500$ on one day of meds. I will be broke by the end of this. If it doesn't work out then I'm taking all my credit card points and booking a flight to Hawaii. Ha!


----------



## Psalm23v6

TLK - wishing you all the best! Never experienced bleeding while stimming but hopefully it doesn't mean anything negative. Sorry you're spending so much on meds. I feel you honestly. I am glad I put everything on the credit card because at least I should have enough for a business class upgrade the next time I fly to the US! 

Thanks everyone for your wishes! We transferred two embryos today. One was a blastocyst and the other was contracting and expected to be a blastocyst within 1-2 hours. So we are officially PUPO! And now doing PIO shots instead of the progesterone inserts.


----------



## Psalm23v6

I mean compacting! Oops!


----------



## TLK

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Psalm. What's the difference between PIO shots and the progesterone inserts?


----------



## Jean40

My first baby photo! I finally got it shrunk enough to upload. :cloud9: Sorry it's a bit blurry, but I was trying to take a photo of the photo & the light was reflecting off it a bit, so was hard to get camera to focus.
 



Attached Files:







embryos.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jean40

:dust: Psalm! Good luck! 

I am now officially off bedrest, but I AM still tired, so just doing light picking up & cleaning, sorting through things as I sit down. I am hoping to be able to lift more stuff tomorrow because I have to move a small microwave & heavy textbooks to my office at work tomorrow, using a cart, but I still have to lift to put them into & out of the car.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thanks all! I think I was half asleep when I wrote that last night because I mean "cavitating". I was using the pessaries before - vaginally - but now we are trying with the progesterone in oil injections (which are intramuscular) instead. 

Jean - great photo. Here's hoping they are your sticky beans! Hopefully you can find someone to help you lift those things. Definitely don't want you to be over stressing your body right now.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Psalm - Sorry, I had read that you were in Dubai and couldn't freeze, what a shame. Congratulations on being pupo with your contracting/compacting/cavitating blasts! And now your tww begins! Will you be testing early? When is OTD?

TLK - Sorry to hear about the bleeding, I don't have any experience with that either. Its great that you have 6 good sized follies though and since clinics have their success rates to consider, they must think you have a good chance of pregnancy to be continuing with the cycle. I would think they would cancel if they didn't think you could get pregnant.

Jean - congrats on being pupo. I have always been told to live normally during the tww and that studies have shown that rest doesn't have any impact on success. Obviously if you feel like resting you definitely should, do whatever feels right for you, but just wanted to say in case it was worrying you that you weren't resting enough.

TTC - not long now for you!

Rebecca - how are you doing?

Kat - hope you are well.

Not long until I start my cycle now! Excited x


----------



## TLK

Well, my last ultrasound was today and I take the trigger shot tonight at midnight for ER on Sunday. The bleeding stopped and I'm feeling anxious and excited. 

I'll keep you posted as to how it goes. 

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's brilliant news!! This probably sounds very odd but I really enjoyed the egg retrieval in my last cycle. It was exciting! Hope it goes well and looking forward to your updates afterwards x


----------



## Unlucky41

Congrats on being pupo psalm. Sounds like you have two great embryos inside. 

TLK very exciting. Fingers crossed that you get quality embryos!

Jean when will you test. Mrs w is right but I would use any excuse to rest. It is good for the body not to be over stressed. 

AFM Heaviness AF ever first one for a long time without mini pill or pill.


----------



## Psalm23v6

TLK - excellent things are moving along. Glad your bleeding has stopped and wishing you all the best for tomorrow for the ER. Make sure you drink lots of water afterwards and get your body ready for the transfer. 

Unlucky - thanks for the wishes. Sorry you are having a heavy AF. I have been lucky most of my life not to experience really bad or heavy periods, but rather I just feel like I am experiencing sadness every time she shows her face, since its another reminder that we aren't pregnant. 

Jean - hope you're doing well and resting up. As Mrs W11 says - when will you test? 

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - not much to report. I have a very achy back, but that could just be from the progesterone shots or sleeping funny or whatever else. I am having a hard time believing it might work this time. I am trying to mentally visualise being pregnant and that its all going to work out. I think I have just been disappointed so many times I daren't let myself get excited. Not sure if I will test early. My DH hates the idea of it, but I think it gives me some control over what is going to happen when you get the phone call. I never really test that early and will likely wait until Thursday (so 7dp5dt) before testing. My OTD is Saturday 14th.


----------



## KatO79

FXed for our PUPOs :dust: :dust:

Psalm I think I've heard that progesterone can give you pregnancy symptoms so they might be misleading. I'm planning on not reading into anything once I start progesterone after my transfer.

TLK FXed that your ER goes well and they all look good and fertilise:flower:

Unlucky sorry about the heavy AF :(

AFM nothing much going on. I haven't been having any twinges in my right ovary the last 2-3 days so hoping it's a good sign that my cyst is gone or close to it but will know for sure on Monday. Don't want to get my hopes up too much in case it's still there:wacko:

We saw 2 more houses yesterday and DH is planning on contacting his bank to see how much he can loan. He liked the more old fashioned house besta nd I was more into the more modern looking one:haha: We'll probably look at a few more before deciding though.


----------



## Jean40

Oh, I tested with an internet cheepie this morning with a 3 hour hold, negative, of course. 

I have to go in to work at least part day today & get some stuff caught up. I saw just how much there was when I stopped by yesterday to drop off stuff. I sit to do the part I need caught up on, about half of it will be typing up paperwork that none of the secretaries did. Last time I was off for over a week, one of them typed it all up the day before I got back, so I didn't have as much to do. It is also not as staffed on Saturday (but more than on Sundays), so it should be quiet and no one should bother me.


----------



## rebecca822

Jean and Psalm when are you both testing?
I'm waiting anxiously for Monday's scan. No symptoms, waiting for bad news :(


----------



## Psalm23v6

Kat - you are absolutely correct. The cruelest thing about taking progesterone is that it mimics all early pregnancy symptoms. I don't believe anything is a symptom of pregnancy because I have never in my life been pregnant! I don't know what it should feel like so I can't worry. That said, I am cramping a lot and really worried it's period cramps. Though I know that a lot of people say they got implantation cramps when they got pregnant so I have no idea!!

Jean - how many days post transfer are you now? Seems like it might be too early to test? Hope you're not too bummed with the negative. 

Rebecca - sorry for the lack of symptoms. Hope everything goes well for you at the scan tomorrow. Praying for you! 

Hi all!

AFM - nothing much to report. I am really struggling to believe this has worked and can't work myself up into believing it has. Not trying to be negative I just don't feel it. I am so scared of getting another BFN and seeing all that time and energy wasted. Anyway, enough of my crappy pity party. Hope you're all ok!


----------



## Jean40

I am 5 days past transfer, so yeah, early. I used an internet cheepie that fizzled out this morning (eh, I got about 10 more) then used the lone Dollar Tree test I had left, 5 hour hold, negative. There are people who get BFP this early, but usually it's a couple days later. I am supposed to go in to an area using radiation Tuesday (I work in health care) and Thursday, so I am going to use a FRER and request either double lead (those things are heavy) or see if I can be outside the shielded room. I also have a dentist appointment Wed and not sure if I will be getting X-rays. So, I will have to be super careful. I will probably have to tell those coworkers about a possible pregnancy, I already told my supervisor since we work with some hazardous chemicals, but I don't use as much as most of my other coworkers due to my job duties. I am only in the room with the radiation going because that doctor works so fast, I have to do my work in the room while he is doing his part, but I think I could do it right outside the door. The room is shielded, but I will still keep my lead suit on. I know the radiology staff doesn't recommend anyone pregnant in the room.

My little cat has been snuggling into my belly the last couple days. Maybe she knows something is going on.


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - you are absolutely correct. The cruelest thing about taking progesterone is that it mimics all early pregnancy symptoms. I don't believe anything is a symptom of pregnancy because I have never in my life been pregnant! I don't know what it should feel like so I can't worry. That said, I am cramping a lot and really worried it's period cramps. Though I know that a lot of people say they got implantation cramps when they got pregnant so I have no idea!!
> 
> Jean - how many days post transfer are you now? Seems like it might be too early to test? Hope you're not too bummed with the negative.
> 
> Rebecca - sorry for the lack of symptoms. Hope everything goes well for you at the scan tomorrow. Praying for you!
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> AFM - nothing much to report. I am really struggling to believe this has worked and can't work myself up into believing it has. Not trying to be negative I just don't feel it. I am so scared of getting another BFN and seeing all that time and energy wasted. Anyway, enough of my crappy pity party. Hope you're all ok!


I wouldn't think your cramps are AF cramps so they could be implant cramps? Although that being said I've on rare occasions had cramps around 3-4 dpo for 3-4 days at a time without being pregnant so it's hard to know for sure:shrug: But the progesterone should be keeping AF at bay and giving the embies time to implant so I doubt it's AF cramps either way. FXed for implant cramps:thumbup:

Totally understand your feelings - I know I'll be the same once I get to transfer an embie, hopefully soon. 

AFM my appointment is tomorrow afternoon so here's hoping the cyst is gone but I'm of course not counting on it and preparing myself for needing to have it removed. I have a cold which totally stinks, I hate having a cold:nope: I haven't had a cold in a long time now that I think about it. I'm hoping it's a 24 or 48 hour thing since I've had those on occasion but we'll see. Will be going to bed early tonight to get some sleep and hope it helps with my cold.

Jean FXed your cat knows something :) I have a cat also, a little blue and white kitty with a white chin and the longest whiskers :)


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jean - yes definitely be safe and stay as protected as you can be from the radiation. Agree you should test again on the days you know for sure you will be coming into contact. I believe I read that women who had frozen transfers tend to have slower implantation, but then again you're right so people get BFP on 5dp5dt so anything is possible I guess. Hoping that you just tested early and that as Kat says, your cat probably knows something. :)

Kat - wishing you all the best for tomorrow. Hope that your cyst is cooperating and they will let you move on. With the cramping I would usually agree that it shouldn't be AF cramps since I am on progesterone, but the first time I had a 6 day transfer of 2 embryos last year, I started bleeding at 5 days post and had my full period before I had my official beta (I told them I had had my period and they didn't believe me). So sadly I can bleed through progesterone. I was on a much lower dose than the IVF I had in July and now the PIO shots, so hopefully it's implantation cramps (please God I hope).


----------



## Jean40

BFN on a FRER with a 5 hour hold this morning BUT about 15 minutes ago, as I was sitting in front of my computer reading an article, I got a bit dizzy. Very odd. I drank some juice and am ok. About to go to work now. I will keep snacks with me.


----------



## KatO79

Psalm: FXed that AF stays away for the next 9 months:winkwink:

Jean: Here's hoping it's a good sign:thumbup:

AFM just got back from my appointment and am now cleared to start stimming:happydance::happydance: The cyst was much, much smaller and since it's _not_ a functional cyst (my blood work showed my hormone levels are extremely low), they're letting me start. Going to be taking 225 IU Bemfola and 0.2 ml Suprefact (to prevent Oing). DH was happy to hear the good news:flower: Guess I could've taken my MIL with me today since it was good news, I feel kinda bad now and her and my FIL are taking off for a vacation in a few days so she won't have another chance:wacko: Wow now I really feel bad about not taking her with me :(


----------



## rebecca822

Jean- I got my BFP on 8dp5dt.

Kat- that's great news! Which medications will you be using?

AFM- I have an ultrasound this afternoon with the doctor. Really hoping it will be good news.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies,

Lots of good news here!! 

Kat - brilliant news that you are starting stimming. When is your first stim, tonight? 

Rebecca - hope the scan went well and all ok with baby.

Psalm - how is the tww treating you so far? 

I'm hoping to get started next week sometime!! X


----------



## KatO79

rebecca822 said:


> Jean- I got my BFP on 8dp5dt.
> 
> Kat- that's great news! Which medications will you be using?
> 
> AFM- I have an ultrasound this afternoon with the doctor. Really hoping it will be good news.


I'll be taking 225 IU Bemfola and 0.2 ml Suprefact (to prevent O) starting tonight:thumbup:

Good luck with the U/S :flower:




Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Lots of good news here!!
> 
> Kat - brilliant news that you are starting stimming. When is your first stim, tonight?
> 
> Rebecca - hope the scan went well and all ok with baby.
> 
> Psalm - how is the tww treating you so far?
> 
> I'm hoping to get started next week sometime!! X


Yep starting tonight with 225 IU Bemfola and 0.2 ml Suprefact (to prevent O).

Yay Mrs W:happydance:


----------



## TLK

WOW - lots of great news all around!

I had my ER yesterday - I had 12 eggs (how they missed 6 at the last ultrasound is beyond me). 7 mature and 3 maybe and 2 no good. This morning I got the call at 7am and 5 fertilized. Is that good? How many can I expect to make to day 3? Because of my age they are thinking 2 embryos will be transferred. I guess we will find out tomorrow. The cramping was pretty bad yesterday. I slept all afternoon. Today I'm still sore by much much better. Started progesterone and estradol today. They will let me know if I need assisted hatching. 

Good luck everybody -


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow TLK that's fabulous news!! I think they say about half fertilising is average although I know some get more. Of my last 6 eggs only 2 fertilised. I know 5 out of 12 might not sound great but when you were only expecting 6 its fantastic! Well done lovely. Hope those embies keep strong.


----------



## TLK

Mrs W 11 said:


> Wow TLK that's fabulous news!! I think they say about half fertilising is average although I know some get more. Of my last 6 eggs only 2 fertilised. I know 5 out of 12 might not sound great but when you were only expecting 6 its fantastic! Well done lovely. Hope those embies keep strong.

Thanks Mrs W!!


----------



## rebecca822

Everything looks ok with baby! Heartbeat and all!! So so relieved!!


----------



## TLK

YAY Rebecca!!!


----------



## TwoTiels

Hello, I wanted to join this thread. I had a 5dt done last week on 11/3/15 with 2 4AA embryos. Today I am 6dp5dt. I tested on days 3,4,5,6p5dt and all were negative. This was with wondfo's and today with an FRER. I'm feeling discouraged now. My beta isn't until the 16th. 
My husband doesn't want me to test anymore and just wait for the beta. He read about false positives with the wondfo's and the new FRER and thinks I should just wait. 
I don't have any symptomes. Just a slight pinch/ pull in my lower abdomen on my R and L sides. I first felt the one on my R side 1dp5dt. It's a lot less today compared to these past days. On my L side it started 2dp5dt. I felt it everyday but haven't today. 
Anyway I'm kind of sad and thought I need support. No one on earth except my parents and sister know about us going through IVF.


----------



## rebecca822

TwoTiels said:


> Hello, I wanted to join this thread. I had a 5dt done last week on 11/3/15 with 2 4AA embryos. Today I am 6dp5dt. I tested on days 3,4,5,6p5dt and all were negative. This was with wondfo's and today with an FRER. I'm feeling discouraged now. My beta isn't until the 16th.
> My husband doesn't want me to test anymore and just wait for the beta. He read about false positives with the wondfo's and the new FRER and thinks I should just wait.
> I don't have any symptomes. Just a slight pinch/ pull in my lower abdomen on my R and L sides. I first felt the one on my R side 1dp5dt. It's a lot less today compared to these past days. On my L side it started 2dp5dt. I felt it everyday but haven't today.
> Anyway I'm kind of sad and thought I need support. No one on earth except my parents and sister know about us going through IVF.

Hi and welcome! This is such a nice group of ladies who really helped me through my IVF cycle. I hope you get your BFP next week! The wait is really hard! I tested on 8dp5dt and got a faint bfp which was confirmed with a beta 2 days later. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Rebecca - yay! Congratulations. I am so happy for you that all looked good yesterday. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Kat - glad that you get to start stimming. Finally the wait is starting to be over which is wonderful. Let us know how you get on. When's the next appointment for you? 

Mrs. W - glad you will be starting soon. We're here for you! 

TLK - that's absolutely fantastic! Well done on getting the 12 eggs and the fertilization is great. Praying for you that you have a couple of good embies to transfer soon. Did they say why 3 day transfer? 

Welcome Two Tiels! This is a wonderful bunch of ladies on here who I am sure will help you out. Sorry you are feeling a bit disheartened but as Rebecca said, a lot of people don't get their BFP that early. Can't believe they are making you wait til the 16th for your beta! I had my ET on 5th Nov and I go in on 14th Nov for beta test. 

Jean - Hope you're ok and not too discouraged by the BFN. Hope the "dizzy" feeling is a good sign. 

Unlucky - any update? Thanks for asking how I am doing. This 2WW is for the birds. I can't concentrate on anything. I have watched an entire series of One Born on You Tube just to give me something to do and that doesn't help because everyone on there has babies!! Anyway, hoping I will calm down a bit soon. 

AFM - nothing really to report. Got muscle ache from the PIO shots but I think my DH is getting better at doing them now. I don't have any symptoms per se and don't really know what to think about whether it has worked or not. Trying to be positive. My acupuncturist seemed to think it was going well on Sunday but it's not like she has x-Ray vision into my uterus! More acupuncture tomorrow and so hopefully a chance to feel more relaxed.


----------



## KatO79

rebecca822 said:


> Everything looks ok with baby! Heartbeat and all!! So so relieved!!

Great news rebecca, H&H 9 months to you:flower:




TLK said:


> WOW - lots of great news all around!
> 
> I had my ER yesterday - I had 12 eggs (how they missed 6 at the last ultrasound is beyond me). 7 mature and 3 maybe and 2 no good. This morning I got the call at 7am and 5 fertilized. Is that good? How many can I expect to make to day 3? Because of my age they are thinking 2 embryos will be transferred. I guess we will find out tomorrow. The cramping was pretty bad yesterday. I slept all afternoon. Today I'm still sore by much much better. Started progesterone and estradol today. They will let me know if I need assisted hatching.
> 
> Good luck everybody -

Great news TLK:happydance: I have no idea what's normal, the average at the hospital I'm going to claims 60% :shrug: I'd say 5 out of the 7 sounds pretty good nto me though:thumbup:

Remember to drink a lot of water the next few days!




TwoTiels said:


> Hello, I wanted to join this thread. I had a 5dt done last week on 11/3/15 with 2 4AA embryos. Today I am 6dp5dt. I tested on days 3,4,5,6p5dt and all were negative. This was with wondfo's and today with an FRER. I'm feeling discouraged now. My beta isn't until the 16th.
> My husband doesn't want me to test anymore and just wait for the beta. He read about false positives with the wondfo's and the new FRER and thinks I should just wait.
> I don't have any symptomes. Just a slight pinch/ pull in my lower abdomen on my R and L sides. I first felt the one on my R side 1dp5dt. It's a lot less today compared to these past days. On my L side it started 2dp5dt. I felt it everyday but haven't today.
> Anyway I'm kind of sad and thought I need support. No one on earth except my parents and sister know about us going through IVF.

Welcome TwoTiels:flower: The hospital I'm going to recommends to not test at home until maybe the same morning of your blood test (if you'll be having one). I suppose it's for a reason. Some people are a bit slower rising with HCG and blood tests are more reliable since they detect lower levels. FXed for you!



Psalm23v6 said:


> Rebecca - yay! Congratulations. I am so happy for you that all looked good yesterday. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Kat - glad that you get to start stimming. Finally the wait is starting to be over which is wonderful. Let us know how you get on. When's the next appointment for you?
> 
> Mrs. W - glad you will be starting soon. We're here for you!
> 
> TLK - that's absolutely fantastic! Well done on getting the 12 eggs and the fertilization is great. Praying for you that you have a couple of good embies to transfer soon. Did they say why 3 day transfer?
> 
> Welcome Two Tiels! This is a wonderful bunch of ladies on here who I am sure will help you out. Sorry you are feeling a bit disheartened but as Rebecca said, a lot of people don't get their BFP that early. Can't believe they are making you wait til the 16th for your beta! I had my ET on 5th Nov and I go in on 14th Nov for beta test.
> 
> Jean - Hope you're ok and not too discouraged by the BFN. Hope the "dizzy" feeling is a good sign.
> 
> Unlucky - any update? Thanks for asking how I am doing. This 2WW is for the birds. I can't concentrate on anything. I have watched an entire series of One Born on You Tube just to give me something to do and that doesn't help because everyone on there has babies!! Anyway, hoping I will calm down a bit soon.
> 
> AFM - nothing really to report. Got muscle ache from the PIO shots but I think my DH is getting better at doing them now. I don't have any symptoms per se and don't really know what to think about whether it has worked or not. Trying to be positive. My acupuncturist seemed to think it was going well on Sunday but it's not like she has x-Ray vision into my uterus! More acupuncture tomorrow and so hopefully a chance to feel more relaxed.


Next appointment is November 16th for a scan to see if they need to adjust my dose of Bemfola. I'm guessing that's why I only got a prescription for 7 of the 225 IU ones:shrug: Then there will be a scan 2-4 days later to decide when egg retrieval will happen:happydance: Can't wait:thumbup: Hoping I soon have sore, painful ovaries so I know I'm making lots of follies:haha: I could already feel twinges when I was taking Puregon to make 2-3 follies for my IUIs, I can just imagine how I'll be feeling if I hit the 8-12 follies they're aiming for:wacko:

Yeah doing shots can take a couple of tries before it comes routine. I don't think I'd worry too much about symptoms, some women don't really experience anything and being on progesterone can give you pregnancy symptoms.

AFM did my first Bemfola shot last night. Was a bit nervous since it's a slightly different system from my Puregon Pen but did it fine I think. Had DH to confirm though:haha:


----------



## froggyfrog

Hello everyone, I posted here a while back. I'm hoping to be able to pop back in. We are using my natural cycle, and af should come next Tuesday or so, and that's when we will begin! I have an appointment tomorrow to get my meds ordered, and learn how to administer them. We had some family fundraising which was very successful, and I have just been financed by a company called ARC. We purchased a package of 2 fresh 2 frozen cycles, so we have backups. I'm so excited and so nervous! !!


----------



## KatO79

froggyfrog said:


> Hello everyone, I posted here a while back. I'm hoping to be able to pop back in. We are using my natural cycle, and af should come next Tuesday or so, and that's when we will begin! I have an appointment tomorrow to get my meds ordered, and learn how to administer them. We had some family fundraising which was very successful, and I have just been financed by a company called ARC. We purchased a package of 2 fresh 2 frozen cycles, so we have backups. I'm so excited and so nervous! !!


Hi froggy welcome back:flower:

So you're doing short protocol IVF then? Do you know what meds you'll be on? Glad to hear you've managed to find the money to do this :) Hope your appointment goes well and looking forward to hearing how it went:thumbup:


----------



## TwoTiels

Thanks @Rebecca, Psalm, Kat.
Psalm I hope you get your BFP.
I am so frickin bloated today ! It's my 12th day taking progesterone. Would it make sense to have a side effect this late ? I hope it's from being pregnant, of course. 
I decided to hold off on testing. This morning as my husband left he warned me not to test lol. I had the weekend off so I was a bit obsessive but I'm glad it's the work week and just praying that I'll get my BFP on the 16th.
Thanks for the support ladies.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi Froggy - welcome (back)! Congrats on getting the funding to start your cycle. Here's hoping it all goes well. 

Two Tiels - praying you get your BFP too! Your DH is probably right and you should stay away from the tests. My DH thinks they are the worst and that we should just wait to Saturday and see what it brings. Progesterone does really crazy things to our body. Just Google it for a couple of minutes and you will see all the possible side effects from it. I have to say, I actually think the effects are less from PIO then the suppositories, or maybe I am just used to the symptoms now and so know how to manage them after 3 tries?


----------



## TLK

so out of the 12 eggs to start, 7 fertilized, 2 made it to day 2 and look good to transfer. They are suggesting 3 day transfer as the they are more likely to survive in me than out. 

I am so scared of having twins. I know we can handle it but I would much prefer one. 

Well we shall see what happens.


----------



## Unlucky41

Psalm the tww is awful I agree. Really hope it all works out well for you. 

I keep bugging HR about the job but they said they haven't decided yet. They are so slow! 

Tlk wishing you all the best for the transfer ! I would be scare with twins as well but I am sure you will do great. 

Twotiels welcome and wishing you all the best. I didn't get any symptoms when I was successfully I was freaking out when it came to my beta. Anything possible. 

Kat great news about the cyst!

AFM next week hysterscopy. If all goes well my RE said I can get off the pill and start when af shows up. Hoping we can transfer before xmas because they are closed for two weeks!


----------



## KatO79

TLK said:


> so out of the 12 eggs to start, 7 fertilized, 2 made it to day 2 and look good to transfer. They are suggesting 3 day transfer as the they are more likely to survive in me than out.
> 
> I am so scared of having twins. I know we can handle it but I would much prefer one.
> 
> Well we shall see what happens.


If you're dead set against having twins then you could tell your RE that you don't want twins and only want 1 embie put back in. But you probably should've told him from the get go.




Unlucky41 said:


> AFM next week hysterscopy. If all goes well my RE said I can get off the pill and start when af shows up. Hoping we can transfer before xmas because they are closed for two weeks!

Good luck with the hysterscopy:flower: FXed that your FET is before Christmas. 

AFM I'm finding the Bemfola Pens slightly annoying. It goes fine until you've reached the last bit of meds that needs to be injected/pushed out and then the plunger part seems to get harder to push down on. It's a bit trying to both push down hard enough and holding the pen steady so the needle in you isn't moving around too much:wacko: FXed I won't have the bother after this and the 1st IVF works:winkwink:

DH has officially confirmed to that couple that invited us for their Christmas luncheon on the 28th that we're coming although he partly regrets it after finding out we have to pay about $36 _each_ to help pay for the food, drinks, ect and since I'm a pescetarian (since 2012) there may not be much for me to eat and DH doesn't want to mention it to them for some odd reason.


----------



## TLK

I'm ok with twins - just scared. I just want another healthy baby. As we all do!!

Kat: I remember with one of my meds (Luveris I think) the same thing happening when you got to the bottem of the syringe. It would almost hurt and at times I thought it was stuck. 

I keep getting bloated off and on. Is that from the egg retrieval or the progesterone?

Psalm - the TWW sucks big time. I just try to stay super busy. It's so hard not to feel every twinge your body is experiencing. 

I am going to try my best not to take a HPT before my blood test. 

Have a good evening everybody! We just went outside to play in the snow (yup we have several cm of snow here). I'm hoping it will melt away soon as winter is long enough.


----------



## KatO79

TLK said:


> I'm ok with twins - just scared. I just want another healthy baby. As we all do!!
> 
> Kat: I remember with one of my meds (Luveris I think) the same thing happening when you got to the bottem of the syringe. It would almost hurt and at times I thought it was stuck.
> 
> I keep getting bloated off and on. Is that from the egg retrieval or the progesterone?
> 
> Psalm - the TWW sucks big time. I just try to stay super busy. It's so hard not to feel every twinge your body is experiencing.
> 
> I am going to try my best not to take a HPT before my blood test.
> 
> Have a good evening everybody! We just went outside to play in the snow (yup we have several cm of snow here). I'm hoping it will melt away soon as winter is long enough.


It's entirely up to you of course:winkwink: Just saying if you are 100% against twins then you should tell your RE. If you're not then having 2 put back in is fine.

Wow that's weird, I wonder why some meds are like that:shrug:

As for the bloating I have no clue although I've read that the Crinone gel can make you retain water.

Lucky! We have not had _any_ snow yet here although DH is a big snow fan :winkwink: He always hopes we have snow for Christmas but that hasn't happened in Denmark since 1996 I think. So not very likely but we'll see:nope:

AFM I forgot to mention I haven't really heard from my childish friend since her birthday party on October 31st (her birthday was actually September 23rd but she delayed her party). She knew I was going in the 9th (after I'd been downregulating for 2 weeks) but never asked how it went and I don't want to bother telling her. Back when we went to our very 1st appointment with the hospital she sent me an SMS saying she hoped it would go well then showed 0 interest in my SMS back to her telling her how it went (she didn't answer and didn't ask more about it). I think since she has a boyfriend and is back studying she is totally "busy" with all that. That seems to be how she is. When she's single and not working or studying, she's clingy and much more interested in contact and seeing us (which gets to be too much).


----------



## Psalm23v6

TLK - I am with you on the bloating. I had it terribly after ER and then I am getting it on and off. I am also suffering on and off with constipation which is definitely from the drugs. Hope you are keeping hydrated. Lots of water and if you need it, gatorade.


----------



## froggyfrog

Thanks for the welcomes! I'll be on 75 of menopur , 225 of follistim and ganirelix. I go get my meds on friday! And wait for af to show up! She should be here Tuesday! I'm just really worried about hyperstimulation since I have pcos. They are actually planning on me to hyperstimulate, and in that case I would have to wait for my transfer


----------



## TLK

Just got home from ET. They put in 2 day 3 embryos. They are not sure if any others will catch up and can be frozen on day 6. 

I'm not supposed to do any heavy lifting for 2 weeks over 10 lbs. That won't happen as my son is 22lbs. 

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## rebecca822

TLK said:


> Just got home from ET. They put in 2 day 3 embryos. They are not sure if any others will catch up and can be frozen on day 6.
> 
> I'm not supposed to do any heavy lifting for 2 weeks over 10 lbs. That won't happen as my son is 22lbs.
> 
> How is everybody else doing?

Congrats on being PUPO!

Feel good!


----------



## Psalm23v6

TLK - congrats on being PUPO! Hope you might have a couple to freeze as well. Got everything crossed for you! 

Froggy - here's hoping your AF shows up on time. The meds sound good. Make sure you really take care of yourself if they are intentionally trying to overstimulate you! 

AFM - I tested this morning with FMU and got a very faint positive. That's the first BFP of my life!! It's still early (I am 7dp5dt) and OTD is in 2 days. But praying this might finally be it for us. It has taken us 3 years and 3 IVFs to get just to this point. So not getting too excited yet, but trying to be optimistic :)


----------



## KatO79

froggyfrog said:


> Thanks for the welcomes! I'll be on 75 of menopur , 225 of follistim and ganirelix. I go get my meds on friday! And wait for af to show up! She should be here Tuesday! I'm just really worried about hyperstimulation since I have pcos. They are actually planning on me to hyperstimulate, and in that case I would have to wait for my transfer


If they're planning on overstimulating then be sure to drink lots and lots of water. My RE told me to drink 3-4 liters per day, especially once we get closer to ER day and the days following.




TLK said:


> Just got home from ET. They put in 2 day 3 embryos. They are not sure if any others will catch up and can be frozen on day 6.
> 
> I'm not supposed to do any heavy lifting for 2 weeks over 10 lbs. That won't happen as my son is 22lbs.
> 
> How is everybody else doing?

Congrats on being PUPO TLK:thumbup: FXed :dust: I hope that some of the embies can be frozen.




Psalm23v6 said:


> AFM - I tested this morning with FMU and got a very faint positive. That's the first BFP of my life!! It's still early (I am 7dp5dt) and OTD is in 2 days. But praying this might finally be it for us. It has taken us 3 years and 3 IVFs to get just to this point. So not getting too excited yet, but trying to be optimistic :)

OMG how exciting Psalm, hoping this is really it for you:happydance: 

AFM nothing to report. I think I may be having extremely slight twinges but time will tell. It'll be exciting to see how things are going in there on Monday. I hope I'm making some really good eggs :haha:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Kat - thanks! So do I!! Hope all goes well on Monday. It's hard to "feel" that something is happening in those first few days because you don't get scanned as often.


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - thanks! So do I!! Hope all goes well on Monday. It's hard to "feel" that something is happening in those first few days because you don't get scanned as often.


Yeah it'd be nice if there was some better signs of how many follies are being made and how good teh quality is already after a couple of days. Will just have to wait patiently for the scan:winkwink:

BTW my dentist wants me to get a root tip amputation in this one tooth where the roots are infected (and put a crown on it ½-1 year later) but wanted me to ask my RE. My RE says that if my dentist would do it on a pregnant woman (since it will happen a few days short before I can get a blood test done to know for sure) then that'd be fine. My dentist today assures me that it'll be a local anaesthetic and seemed confident it won't hurt anything if I am pregnant by that time (it'll be the 30th she can do the amputation). I told her ok but should I have tried to delay? The problem is I don't think it can be delayed for very long but don't know if it'd be better if I do get pregnant this IVF and wait until I'm a bit further along to get the tooth surgery done:shrug:


----------



## rebecca822

Psalm23v6 said:


> TLK - congrats on being PUPO! Hope you might have a couple to freeze as well. Got everything crossed for you!
> 
> Froggy - here's hoping your AF shows up on time. The meds sound good. Make sure you really take care of yourself if they are intentionally trying to overstimulate you!
> 
> AFM - I tested this morning with FMU and got a very faint positive. That's the first BFP of my life!! It's still early (I am 7dp5dt) and OTD is in 2 days. But praying this might finally be it for us. It has taken us 3 years and 3 IVFs to get just to this point. So not getting too excited yet, but trying to be optimistic :)

Omg!! I hope this is it for you!! Loads of baby dust!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Psalm that is such awesome news! Just think all forever babies start with a faint positive. I can't wait to see your bfp darken.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Thanks Rebecca and TTC! We shall see. Would be great to have it work for all of us! Xoxo


----------



## Unlucky41

Congrats Psalm this board is starting to be more positive! Yah


----------



## KatO79

So found out what happens when you don't hydrate well during stimming:wacko: I felt sick yesterday, like bad nausea and horrible headaches so will be more careful in the future. Think I'll try and drink about 3 liters each day.

I've been feeling some pressure around my ovaries so hoping it's a good sign:thumbup: Will find out on Monday:happydance:

So as I said, my RE said that I could get my root tip amputation done (a tooth I had a root canal done about 1 year ago is infected at the root tips) if the dentist would do the procedure on a pregnant woman (since she'll have to act like I am). My dentist assured me it's a local anaesthetic and won't hurt anything if I am indeed pregnant after the IVF so I went ahead and scheduled the surgery for November 30th. Or should I have tried to delay it? Got the news that some of my fillings need to be fixed (one is broken and I hadn't realized it) and redone (one needs to be redone in gold and the plastic ones on my front teeth should be redone because they have a couple of very small stains) plus yet another crown and she says it will cost in total about $3,000:wacko: But she says we totally can divide things up so the cost is kept relatively low if I get a couple of things done every 2-3 months since not much of it needs to be done right now, just in the near future. DH isn't too happy about it but says he thinks we should do it. 

I'm just a bit upset because all my tooth issues are from when my narcissistic mother refused to do anything about 8-9 year old me "deciding" not to brush my teeth for years with a "She'll just have to learn for herself and pay for her decision later in life!" Which is why I had e.g. plastic surfaces done on my front teeth, I had huge white miscolorations on them that looked horrible and my previous dentist felt it was a pity for me to have them since I was so young so convinced me to get them fixed. I haven't told my current dentist all this because my mother also uses her and wouldn't want it to gte back to her and then she starts a smear campaign against me:wacko:


----------



## Jean40

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days, but work has been insane. I haven't done a pee test in a few days, I didn't feel any symptoms and couldn't hold my pee more than a few hours, so I waited until I had my blood test this morning. I was certain it would be negative, but it is positive! However, my number is only 23, which is lower than the doctor would expect at this point. I am to increase my estradiol to 3 times per day and repeat beta on Monday. We'll see if this baby wants to stick. In case it doesn't, I am already looking for a reproductive immunologist to see if my autoimmune disease could be the problem.


----------



## tiffttc

Hey ladies do you mind if I join?? Iam planning on a fresh cycle this month so my story goes 
I have a son nearly 3 yrs old from my first ivf we were very lucky it worked the first time so Iam currently trying for baby no2 I had a failed ivf cycle in July so we have saved up every penny and decided to try again this time they have changed me to the long protocol so af arrived on the 4th of October and day21 I started Synarel nasal spray two sprays in the morning and two sprays in the evening I hate it it irritates my nose so I started my puregon yesterday 150ui so I have to stick with these until my appt Tuesday to see how many follices we have I have to do a fresh cycle again as we got nothing to freeze the last time &#128532; so Iam hopeful we might get some frosties :cold::cold: this time as my dr said that this cycle will give us more eggs so it's an annoying waiting game but hopefully this time might be it for us #positivethinking rant over is there anybody else going through ivf this month looking for a cycle budding &#128522;


----------



## Unlucky41

Welcome tiffttc hope your cycle goes well. 

Jean wishing all the best for your Monday blood test. Let's hope it is just a late implanter.

Kat so sorry about your teeth. I have nightmares about my teeth falling out and I always end up in tears. Hope the implants are harmless. 

So after a month I found out I was unsuccessful for the role. What hurts is that I am more senior than the other lady but she had regulatory experience. Going to be sad this weekend and try to bounce out of all this bad luck!


----------



## Jean40

This is from a 3 hour hold late this afternoon. I barely had a faint line on an internet cheepie, but I think these speak for themselves. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







omg2.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TLK

YAYAYAY Jean! Congrats!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jean - congrats! So happy for you! Hope all goes well at your appointment on Monday but hopefully your mind is a little more at ease now! 

Unlucky - so sorry about the job. That really grinds by gears when people who seemingly don't have the full package seem to get the advantage. Makes you wonder why they are picked. Enjoy a glass of wine or something else to relax you today and hope things start to turn around for you soon. 

Tiff - here's wishing you all the best for this cycle! Welcome to this group of ladies. I know how you feel after a failed cycle in July since I went through the same, but good on you for getting back on the horse so quickly! 

Hi to everyone else! Hope you're having a great weekend. 

AFM - waiting for the official blood test result. I went over 4 hours ago and I just really want to know what it says! Yesterday I POAS after a 3 hour hold and got another positive so feeling ok about that, just want to see where my beta is today and next steps. Waiting for acupuncture now and had a pedicure this morning so really trying I be in the most relaxed frame of mind possible! This IVF business is stressful!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Quick update everyone - got the phone call and I have my BFP!! Beta level was 124.1. Going in on Tuesday for more intralipids and viability scan on 28 Nov. thank you for everything!


----------



## TLK

YAAYAYAYAY Psalm!!! HAPPY NEWS (we all need some, esp today)


----------



## KatO79

Jean40 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on in a few days, but work has been insane. I haven't done a pee test in a few days, I didn't feel any symptoms and couldn't hold my pee more than a few hours, so I waited until I had my blood test this morning. I was certain it would be negative, but it is positive! However, my number is only 23, which is lower than the doctor would expect at this point. I am to increase my estradiol to 3 times per day and repeat beta on Monday. We'll see if this baby wants to stick. In case it doesn't, I am already looking for a reproductive immunologist to see if my autoimmune disease could be the problem.

Congrats jean, hoping it's a sticky bean:flower: Let us know how it goes Monday!



tiffttc said:


> Hey ladies do you mind if I join?? Iam planning on a fresh cycle this month so my story goes
> I have a son nearly 3 yrs old from my first ivf we were very lucky it worked the first time so Iam currently trying for baby no2 I had a failed ivf cycle in July so we have saved up every penny and decided to try again this time they have changed me to the long protocol so af arrived on the 4th of October and day21 I started Synarel nasal spray two sprays in the morning and two sprays in the evening I hate it it irritates my nose so I started my puregon yesterday 150ui so I have to stick with these until my appt Tuesday to see how many follices we have I have to do a fresh cycle again as we got nothing to freeze the last time &#128532; so Iam hopeful we might get some frosties :cold::cold: this time as my dr said that this cycle will give us more eggs so it's an annoying waiting game but hopefully this time might be it for us #positivethinking rant over is there anybody else going through ivf this month looking for a cycle budding &#128522;


Welcome tiffttc:flower:

Sounds like we're pretty close in our IVF cycles. I started stimming on the 9th (after 3 weeks of downregulation, did 1 extra week because of a non-functional cyst) and go in for my follie appointment on Monday after 7 days stimming. I'm also on the long protocol. Glad I didn't do the nasal spray and went with the Suprefact injections:haha: Only difference is I'm on 225 IU of Bemfola. I'm LTTTC baby #1 though. I hope you see lots of follies at your appointment and have lots of frosties, FXed!




Unlucky41 said:


> Kat so sorry about your teeth. I have nightmares about my teeth falling out and I always end up in tears. Hope the implants are harmless.
> 
> So after a month I found out I was unsuccessful for the role. What hurts is that I am more senior than the other lady but she had regulatory experience. Going to be sad this weekend and try to bounce out of all this bad luck!

Oh my, I have those same nightmares:wacko: Although I won't be having implants, just 2 crowns in all and most of my fillings being redone.

Sorry about the job, that stinks:nope: 



Psalm23v6 said:


> Quick update everyone - got the phone call and I have my BFP!! Beta level was 124.1. Going in on Tuesday for more intralipids and viability scan on 28 Nov. thank you for everything!

Congrats Psalm H&H 9 months:flower: You're welcome to stick around though since we still have a few that haven't gone through ER + transfer in case you want to see how things go for us:winkwink:

AFM nothing much to report. Hoping to see lots of follies on Monday and seriously hoping it works the 1st time. Also will be interesting if they'll change my Bemfola dose. Still thinking ER will be just before or during next weekend but we'll see how things go.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Will definitely be sticking around Kat. Hope all goes well on Monday. 

TLK - you are so right. The news out of Paris today is heartbreaking. We have to take small wins where we can. Keeping you in my thoughts for the new few days - the TWW is torture!


----------



## KatO79

Good to hear Psalm and thanks :)

Yes it's very sad about Paris :(

BTW I don't know if I'm a bit sensitive lately becase of the hormones but people's lack of likes on my Facebook is annoying me. I routinely like posts everyone I'm friends with on FB makes but no one extends me the same courtesy:nope: My siblings and cousin I know are boycotting me because I refuse to accept my siblings' emotionally abusive behavior but don't get everyone else (e.g. my youngest BIL, his girlfriend, DH's cousin ect). I know not everyone is into what I post (lots of cat pics, not only of my own cat though, and inspiring quotes) but you'd think they would find the occasional post to like. I go through _weeks_ of having 0 likes although DH will log in 1 a month and like a lot of my stuff afterwards but geez:nope: But I know the fact that my family is ignoring me and not including me in stuff makes me extra sensitive to feeling ignored.


----------



## TwoTiels

Hey everyone. Psalm and Jean- congrats for your BFP I'm very happy for you. Tiffttc- welcome, I hope your cycle goes perfectly!
Sorry I haven't posted in a few days. I've been extremely busy with work which I suppose is a good thing to take my mind off of this TWW. I tested this morning being at 11dp5dt and it was a BFN. I think that I'm out because of how many days it has been. I have my beta on Monday, where I would be 13dp5dt. I called my clinic and they told me to just wait, take the meds still, and we'll go forward once we know the result from Monday. 
I have one 4AA and three 3BB waiting for me. 
I'm sad.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone!

Jean - Congratulations, I hope your number doubles when you get your next beta.

Psalm - Yay congrats hun!! Fab beta!! 

Kat - Sorry to hear you are feeling sick and sensitive - I do think its totally normal with all the hormones flying round your body! Hope you get a great scan report on Monday!!

twoteils - sorry it was a bfn on your hpt. I will keep my fingers crossed for you as you are not officially out until your clinic otd. If it is a bfn though at least you have frosties and can plan your fet for new year.

tiffttc - welcome! 

Hi to everyone else - TLK, unlucky, TTC how are you ladies doing?

AFM.... af is looming, will be going for my baseline scan and starting stims as soon as she arrives, hopefully Monday. xx eekkkkk xx


----------



## Unlucky41

Congrats Jean and psalms just wonderful news! 

Twotiels so sorry to hear that you had a bfn using hpt. Happy to hear you have a few frosties waiting if Monday goes bad. 

Went to a wedding yesterday so had my wine. I had a little cry two days ago and it just felt good to release all the pain not just the rejection but infertility. To be honest if I was fertile I wouldn't be in this situation Oh well

All the best mrs w hope your af comes soon. Kat can't wait to hear how many follicles you have this coming Monday


----------



## Jean40

I am feeling little tugging and pulling feelings in the uterus area now. I am cleaning my carpets since my BFF is coming Friday and opened the windows and wearing a mask because the fumes from the cleaner are kind of strong. I am also going to go get some plastic gloves before cleaning anything with my hands. Just in case. I know some of these types of things can be bad. I also doubled my folate from 400 to 800 micrograms. Definitely feeling emotional, could be the estradiol as well.

Edit: I did an internet cheepie and an EPT this morning, very slight line on cheepie and nothing on EPT. I just did both again. BOTH positive, cheepie slightly darker. I think I'm going to use up all my tests, lol. I got I think 4 cheepies left and 4 FRERs plus 6 digital with weeks left.


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Went to a wedding yesterday so had my wine. I had a little cry two days ago and it just felt good to release all the pain not just the rejection but infertility. To be honest if I was fertile I wouldn't be in this situation Oh well
> 
> All the best mrs w hope your af comes soon. Kat can't wait to hear how many follicles you have this coming Monday


Awww Unlucky:hugs: I know how you feel, feeling totally rejected by my siblings and cousin and DH's family (his little brother, his cousin and the brother's girlfriend) is ignoring me on social media. Just checked and most of them have done the same as me and changed their profile pics to having the French flag and have liked each others but not mine :( Even including the older brother's ex-wife's sister's pic:shrug: In the past I've been rejected for hundreds and hundreds of jobs before I gave up 2 years ago after a 6 year struggle so know how that feels as well :(


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat rejection must make us stronger. It definately hurts but makes us think smarter next time. In my company everyone is very competitive and thinks about themselves first. No real support network. Can't wait for the day I leave that place by for now need to pay the bills! Dh whines so much about money when he was the only one working while I was on Mat leave!


----------



## rebecca822

Wow! Just popped in to see how everyone was doing.

Huge congrats Jean and Psalm!!! So happy for both of you!

Psalm, that's a really nice beta. My first was 56 which was 10dp5dt.

My thoughts and prayers are with Paris. What a sad sad tragedy.

Afm- still pregnant. I'm around 7 weeks now. Lots of acne but nothing else to report.


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Kat rejection must make us stronger. It definately hurts but makes us think smarter next time. In my company everyone is very competitive and thinks about themselves first. No real support network. Can't wait for the day I leave that place by for now need to pay the bills! Dh whines so much about money when he was the only one working while I was on Mat leave!


Yeah I get the feeling that things are pretty competitive here as well. Luckily my DH seems to be able to handle the economics while we're going through fertility treatments as it would make no sense to apply for jobs at this time if I do get pregnant the 1st time. We just prioritise how we use what he earns and make do. I think I may be hugely disadvantaged anyway on the job market as I've been unemployed for a little over 2 years now and have only had my trainee job (1 year and 3 months) while I was taking my Lab Tech degree and that short stint at a hospital (3 months) where the other Lab Tech was nasty from the get go (got fired in August 2013). At this point my only chance is DH putting in a good word for me at his job, otherwise I think I can forget it as extremly few in this country are willing to hire someone approaching their late 30s that they need to train up first since I don't have at least 2-3 years experience very recently.

Although I do still find my siblings' rejection a bit hard to deal with sometimes. I see often on TV people that have these strong, close, loving bonds with their own siblings. Saw this girl on the X Factor UK and she said that even though she didn't get far last year on the show, her brother said she'd always be a superstar to him. So sad knowing my brother will _never_ feel that way about me, he only has contempt for me :cry:

Maybe you could try applying at other companies in the meantime? That way you can just quit once something else comes along. That's what I'd do.

AFM TTC-wise still having ovary twinges, still mostly in my left side. Also been having some breast pain but I think I also had those when I was taking Puregon for my IUIs. I can't wait to see how many follies I have tomorrow. Hoping there's at least 1 perfect follie:thumbup:

BTW heard from my childish friend last night and she wants to see us sometime soon. No questions about how things are going with me or how far along in the process we are:nope: God I can't wait until we move so I can distance myself from her as much as possible. I guess due to having grown up among malignant narcissists (my mother and brother) I seem to attract selfish and narcissistic people:dohh: Being a bit socially awkward seems to scare off most "normal" people :(


----------



## KatO79

Ok just got back from the RE and the news isn't so hot - I only have 3-4 follies (plus a number of smaller ones):cry: They aim for 8-12 follies so I only have at least half. She started talking about it might possibly be turned into an IUI but when I mentioned I'd been through 6 failed IUIs she immediately said they'll do IVF no matter what. My dose is increased from 225 to 300 IU Bemfola and I go in again on Thursday to see when I can trigger and do the ER but she said it's mostly looking like it'll happen on Sunday.

So not too happy right now:cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh Kat :hugs: sorry to hear that. I have low AMH so I usually have between 3-6 follies as well. On my first cycle they saw 5 follicles and got 6 eggs so you might be lucky. Plus as everyone will tell you, it only takes 1! My clinic had a case of 1 follicle, 1 egg, 1 embryo, 1 baby - it can happen. Keep positive.

Unlucky hugs for you too :hugs: I understand how you are feeling, hopefully it will happen for you soon. Lets see lots of 2016 babies on this thread!!

AFM - stimms have commenced!!!!! Finally. And so excited to be getting on with my cycle.


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> Oh Kat :hugs: sorry to hear that. I have low AMH so I usually have between 3-6 follies as well. On my first cycle they saw 5 follicles and got 6 eggs so you might be lucky. Plus as everyone will tell you, it only takes 1! My clinic had a case of 1 follicle, 1 egg, 1 embryo, 1 baby - it can happen. Keep positive.


I don't think I have low AMH though since I've always been told everything looks normal:nope: We've been deemed unexplained so they haven't found anything. I'm wondering if downregulation was a mistake, if the extra week because of the cyst was too much or if they should've had me on 300 IU from the get go either way. I did think 225 IU sounded a tad low but didn't dare question the RE figuring she must know best. She didn't seem too optimistic that any of the smaller ones would catch up but decided to up my dose and see what happens.

I was just so sure I had more follies based on how much my ovaries have been twinging these past 3-4 days:nope:

Also feel like this bodes poorly for our chances as well:nope:

I've been crying since I got home since I had to also manage buying the 300 IU Bemfola Pens plus swing by the post office and pick up a package without been in tears. 

Good luck with your stimming, hope things go better for you:flower:


----------



## Jean40

My beta from this morning is a 20, so it's going backwards. Most likely a chemical pregnancy. I will get another beta tomorrow morning to confirm.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kat - have you had an amh blood test? I was also told I was unexplained until I had an amh test and it came back low so they said it indicated a low reserve. What was your antral follicle count? If you didn't start with many follicles you might need to have your reserve tested. Either way, as I said, it doesn't matter how many eggs you have left really, it matters what quality they are so here's hoping you get 3-4 great quality eggs. Sometimes dr don't know how we will respond until a cycle starts so they can give us a treatment plan but often it needs to be adjusted once we get going, I was the same. 

Jean - so sorry to hear that, it really is heartbreak to experience a loss, especially after treatment when you have invested so much. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jean - so sorry hun! sending tons of cyber hugs!!!!

Mrs W - yippee for starting!

Kat- sorry hun! This happened in my first IVF, I think they tend to be cautious with their doses in the first and then in the second they know better how aggressive to be with you. You aren't out of it yet, by no means, them increasing your drugs now might just be what you need to get some of the smaller ones moving! 

AFM - having a down day today. I am 6 days past my blastocyst transfer. No, I haven't tested. I am to afraid of a negative, but then again, I don't want to find out from the bloodwork either LOL....so there it is....I just don't want to know if it is bad news!!!! There I said it! living in blissful ignorance is what I want LOL


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> Kat - have you had an amh blood test? I was also told I was unexplained until I had an amh test and it came back low so they said it indicated a low reserve. What was your antral follicle count? If you didn't start with many follicles you might need to have your reserve tested. Either way, as I said, it doesn't matter how many eggs you have left really, it matters what quality they are so here's hoping you get 3-4 great quality eggs. Sometimes dr don't know how we will respond until a cycle starts so they can give us a treatment plan but often it needs to be adjusted once we get going, I was the same.
> 
> Jean - so sorry to hear that, it really is heartbreak to experience a loss, especially after treatment when you have invested so much. Be kind to yourself.


Yep they did before I started my IUIs back in January and it was in the normal range "for my age" although I don't remember the number:shrug: My RE at that clinic was super confident I'd get pregnant within the first 3-4 IUIs - ummm nope:dohh:




ttcbaby117 said:


> Kat- sorry hun! This happened in my first IVF, I think they tend to be cautious with their doses in the first and then in the second they know better how aggressive to be with you. You aren't out of it yet, by no means, them increasing your drugs now might just be what you need to get some of the smaller ones moving!
> 
> AFM - having a down day today. I am 6 days past my blastocyst transfer. No, I haven't tested. I am to afraid of a negative, but then again, I don't want to find out from the bloodwork either LOL....so there it is....I just don't want to know if it is bad news!!!! There I said it! living in blissful ignorance is what I want LOL

That's probably it but they had my first 3 IUIs to go on since they knew my Puregon doses for them (seems they failed to realise I'd been through 6 though:wacko:) so was hoping there was less guess work already for IVF #1. I don't know if 3 days on an increased dose will help much but we'll see. I fear maybe the downregulation may have messed things up as well. I know when I was taking about 77 IU Puregon I mostly had 2 follies each time.

Totally get you not testing, I'll probably do the same if I even make it to having an embie transfered this round.

Jean: So sorry:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Hi all, 

Kat - so sorry to hear that you are disheartened. I agree with Mrs W, make sure you have had your AMH tested and even if you have, all it takes is one. I found that they started me on a very low dose (the first IVF I was on only 150iU mixed between Menopur and Gonal F) and then I only got 6 eggs, but this time with 450 iU of Gonal F I got 12 eggs. It is all an experiment. But don't lose hope. All it takes is one. Sending you hugs. 

Two Tiels - sorry that you think you're out. Wishing you all the best for your beta. Take time for yourself to heal if it hasn't worked but be happy in the knowledge that you have great frosties and FETs have great success rates. 

Jean - I am so sorry that your beta is going down. What have they said for next steps? Sending you lots of hugs across the miles. This is so heartbreaking I can't even begin to express. 

Mrs W11 - congrats on getting started! What's your treatment plan? 

Rebecca - glad to see you are still pregnant and moving along. Does it feel real yet? 

TTC - do you think you will test before beta? I waited until I was 7dp5dt which would be tomorrow for you it seems and the BFP was quite faint. Wishing you all the luck in the world for the beta (and/or your pee test if you go for it). Definitely sounds like you aren't out - trust me, I wasn't feeling anything really either. I had more symptoms from progesterone suppositories than I have had at all from the PIO shots so I didn't know what to think. 

Hi to anyone I have missed. 

AFM - not much to report. My butt is black and blue from all the PIO shots and it really really hurts, deep in the muscle. But I guess if this helps us to take home our forever baby I will take the pain. I have my intralipids tomorrow and will ask for a second beta. Also off for acupuncture tomorrow night to keep me calm and hope that it keeps the embryo(s) snuggled where they are supposed to be.


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - so sorry to hear that you are disheartened. I agree with Mrs W, make sure you have had your AMH tested and even if you have, all it takes is one. I found that they started me on a very low dose (the first IVF I was on only 150iU mixed between Menopur and Gonal F) and then I only got 6 eggs, but this time with 450 iU of Gonal F I got 12 eggs. It is all an experiment. But don't lose hope. All it takes is one. Sending you hugs.


I've had my AMH tested, last year before my IUIs, and it's "normal for my age" although I don't remember the number. So it's not the problem:nope: 

I think I'm feeling negative because now we need _even more_ luck for this to work and to tell you the truth, my luck sucks:nope: I've _never_ had much luck in my life so figuring why now:shrug: Everything has been a big struggle in my life, everything. If nothing else maybe they will find any potential issues with my eggs from this and see how they want to do things next time e.g. if we need to do ICSI.


----------



## rebecca822

Kat- sorry to hear. Keep positive and hopeful it will turn out ok.

Psalm- my butt is the same! Ouch! 

Afm- I had an ultrasound this morning (7+3) and baby looks good. There is a bleed around the sac which doctor seems a bit concerned about.
I go back Monday for yet another ultrasound.
I am feeling pregnant. Mild nausea and acne. Otherwise doing good.


----------



## ttcbaby117

KatO79 said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Kat - have you had an amh blood test? I was also told I was unexplained until I had an amh test and it came back low so they said it indicated a low reserve. What was your antral follicle count? If you didn't start with many follicles you might need to have your reserve tested. Either way, as I said, it doesn't matter how many eggs you have left really, it matters what quality they are so here's hoping you get 3-4 great quality eggs. Sometimes dr don't know how we will respond until a cycle starts so they can give us a treatment plan but often it needs to be adjusted once we get going, I was the same.
> 
> Jean - so sorry to hear that, it really is heartbreak to experience a loss, especially after treatment when you have invested so much. Be kind to yourself.
> 
> 
> Yep they did before I started my IUIs back in January and it was in the normal range "for my age" although I don't remember the number:shrug: My RE at that clinic was super confident I'd get pregnant within the first 3-4 IUIs - ummm nope:dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Kat- sorry hun! This happened in my first IVF, I think they tend to be cautious with their doses in the first and then in the second they know better how aggressive to be with you. You aren't out of it yet, by no means, them increasing your drugs now might just be what you need to get some of the smaller ones moving!
> 
> AFM - having a down day today. I am 6 days past my blastocyst transfer. No, I haven't tested. I am to afraid of a negative, but then again, I don't want to find out from the bloodwork either LOL....so there it is....I just don't want to know if it is bad news!!!! There I said it! living in blissful ignorance is what I want LOLClick to expand...
> 
> That's probably it but they had my first 3 IUIs to go on since they knew my Puregon doses for them (seems they failed to realise I'd been through 6 though:wacko:) so was hoping there was less guess work already for IVF #1. I don't know if 3 days on an increased dose will help much but we'll see. I fear maybe the downregulation may have messed things up as well. I know when I was taking about 77 IU Puregon I mostly had 2 follies each time.
> 
> Totally get you not testing, I'll probably do the same if I even make it to having an embie transfered this round.
> 
> Jean: So sorry:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know with IUI's it is different because I responded well to my IUIs. especially because your don't down regulate. At least I didn't. For my first IVF they down regulated me and it was not a good idea. It over suppressed me.



KatO79 said:


> Psalm23v6 said:
> 
> 
> Kat - so sorry to hear that you are disheartened. I agree with Mrs W, make sure you have had your AMH tested and even if you have, all it takes is one. I found that they started me on a very low dose (the first IVF I was on only 150iU mixed between Menopur and Gonal F) and then I only got 6 eggs, but this time with 450 iU of Gonal F I got 12 eggs. It is all an experiment. But don't lose hope. All it takes is one. Sending you hugs.
> 
> 
> I've had my AMH tested, last year before my IUIs, and it's "normal for my age" although I don't remember the number. So it's not the problem:nope:
> 
> I think I'm feeling negative because now we need _even more_ luck for this to work and to tell you the truth, my luck sucks:nope: I've _never_ had much luck in my life so figuring why now:shrug: Everything has been a big struggle in my life, everything. If nothing else maybe they will find any potential issues with my eggs from this and see how they want to do things next time e.g. if we need to do ICSI.Click to expand...




rebecca822 said:


> Kat- sorry to hear. Keep positive and hopeful it will turn out ok.
> 
> Psalm- my butt is the same! Ouch!
> 
> Afm- I had an ultrasound this morning (7+3) and baby looks good. There is a bleed around the sac which doctor seems a bit concerned about.
> I go back Monday for yet another ultrasound.
> I am feeling pregnant. Mild nausea and acne. Otherwise doing good.

Hi Psalm I just so happy for you and yes my butt hurts also! I am already having mild nausea and I think it is from the PIO. WHen did you start feeling it?


----------



## TLK

Hi everybody, 

Congrats again to all the ladies with BFP's - I really do hope everything progresses as it should. 

Kat: sorry for the news on the few follies. I had a similar experience my first ultrasound (found 5 follicles), which was surprising since my AMH levels were normal. My dosage of Gonal F was doubled and I guess I responded well. Although out of the 12 eggs only 2 were good by day 3 and no others could be frozen. 

AFM: This TWW is incredibly painful. I am busy at work, which keeps me occupied but during any down time I'm googling away. Today I googled 5dp3dt just to see what came up. Crazy eh? I know this is my one and only chance at IVF - no frosties and no more money. We will keep trying the good old fashion way but I REALLY hope this works. 

Does anybody knows of success rates for 3 day transfers?


----------



## ttcbaby117

TLK sorry hun, I don't know the stats, but I can relate to how you are feeling....I am in the TWW and beta is on Friday. I am killing myself. Should I test or shouldn't I! LOL


----------



## Jean40

I am not sure what they will do next after the repeat beta tomorrow. The nurse said they want to see the beta back to 0 before doing anything more. I need to know so I can get my meds NOW, while the insurance is paying the majority of it before this year ends. I asked the guy who signed me up for benefits on Friday if he knew exactly which insurance plan we're getting (the website has 20 different ones listed), but he told me to ask HR. Um, HR NEVER answers back! I will try to email someone there, but no one ever answers or calls you back or picks up the phone. I would like to know if we have ANY fertility coverage or if they will cover the reproductive immunologist I've found in NY or IL (trying to find one closer to where I live, which seems about impossible). I have a feeling my autoimmune disease is causing my body to attack the embryos. I DID take 3 days of prednisone this time, right around the transfer day, because that's the protocol they use when using assisted hatching. Maybe I need to take that longer or do the intralipids or something. My RE doesn't know much about autoimmune diseases, but is willing to work with me (or another doctor) to see if this is the problem. I've had some preliminary testing, but nothing came back as a problem. I need the more in depth testing done, especially the cytokines.


----------



## rebecca822

Jean40 said:


> I am not sure what they will do next after the repeat beta tomorrow. The nurse said they want to see the beta back to 0 before doing anything more. I need to know so I can get my meds NOW, while the insurance is paying the majority of it before this year ends. I asked the guy who signed me up for benefits on Friday if he knew exactly which insurance plan we're getting (the website has 20 different ones listed), but he told me to ask HR. Um, HR NEVER answers back! I will try to email someone there, but no one ever answers or calls you back or picks up the phone. I would like to know if we have ANY fertility coverage or if they will cover the reproductive immunologist I've found in NY or IL (trying to find one closer to where I live, which seems about impossible). I have a feeling my autoimmune disease is causing my body to attack the embryos. I DID take 3 days of prednisone this time, right around the transfer day, because that's the protocol they use when using assisted hatching. Maybe I need to take that longer or do the intralipids or something. My RE doesn't know much about autoimmune diseases, but is willing to work with me (or another doctor) to see if this is the problem. I've had some preliminary testing, but nothing came back as a problem. I need the more in depth testing done, especially the cytokines.

Jean, I'm so sorry :(
I somehow missed your post about the chemical. How disappointing!!


----------



## KatO79

rebecca: Nice to hear things are going well:flower: I hope it isn't anything serious.

TLK: Hoping at least one is your sticky bean:thumbup: My situation is a bit easier in the sense they're only planning on putting 1 back in no matter what so I literally just need 1 perfect follie that fertilises and divides well. It'd be nice though to have 1-2 to freeze though so I can do an FET next time.

Jean: So sorry that they're giving you so much trouble:hugs: Is it possible to meet up personally and ask them? You can say you tried calling numerous times but since they can't (be bothered to) pick up the phone, here you are! I hope you soon find out what's going on.




ttcbaby117 said:


> I know with IUI's it is different because I responded well to my IUIs. especially because your don't down regulate. At least I didn't. For my first IVF they down regulated me and it was not a good idea. It over suppressed me.

I'm afraid that that's what has happened to me as well with the extra week perhaps having made things worse:nope: It'll be interesting to see what they suggest for my next round if it's a BFN and I have no frosties.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jean - so sorry about the work place being so annoying with the benefits. That's the last headache that you need right now. Sending you lots of hugs for what is a very tough time you are facing right now. Hope you are able to move on. What's your plan?

Kat - I hope that you will have more to work with than you think on the date of retrieval. When are they expecting to do your ER? Sorry that you are feeling so down - I hope that you don't over stress yourself during this time. I know it is easier said than done but half the battle is our mental state during this time and trying to be positive is all we can hope for. 

TLK - I am sorry I don't know the success rates for Day 3 transfers, but remember that most transfers were 3 day until quite recently and there are plenty of stories out there of women who get pregnant with a day 3 transfer. Keeping everything crossed for you and praying this is your forever baby. 

TTC and Rebecca - at least we have "butt hurt" together! I don't know how to keep doing this for 12 weeks. Sorry to hear you have some mild nausea TTC. I definitely felt some on Sunday and am expecting it to get worse!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - I just got back from doing my intralipids. I insisted that they did another beta (which they weren't going to do) and I got the call that my number is now 699.9. A great jump from 124.1 on Saturday (much more than doubled). Now have the viability scan on 29th November and just hoping I don't lose my mind between now and then!


----------



## tiffttc

Hey everyone thanks so much for all the welcoming to your group 

Psalms- congrats on your bfp hopefully this will be my cycle to get my bfp....I thought about taking a break for awhile after my bfn in July I was devastated but I already have a son from my first ivf cycle in June 2012 so it made the bad news so much easier to bare if I didn't have him I think I would have totally broke down so I decided to get back on the horse asap coz even if I leave a break I still have to go through it again so better now than later because I feel sorry for my son he needs a sibling now to play with and if Iam being totally honest If I'd time back again I wouldn't have left so long of a break between cycles 

Kat- yay cycle buddy's I have someone to share the horrible ttw with if I make it that far if my hormones arnt to high they will transfer but if there high they will freeze and do a FET in feb but Iam really hoping it will be before xmas it would b da best xmas prezzie ever how did ur scan go I hope u got lots of follices 

Jean- so sorry hun something similar happened to me on my last cycle I had a day3 transfer and I tested 7dp3dt and I got a faint line then I tested 9dp3dt and the line was lighter I could barely c it so then I thought I was pregnant but I didn't say it to any not even dh and when I tested 13dp3dt it was a bfn I was so disappointed because I really thought I was I blame my trigger i think it must have still been in system so I totally no what your goin through sending cyber hugs your way 

Amf- I had my appointment this morning and she said that I have 5 follices on my right side about 9mm and 3 on my left about 6mm so not that many but she said after only 6 days of stims it looks like it should so Iam just waiting for her to ring me with my hormone level so then I'll no how many more days of stims I have to do but with all going good I should be going for er early next week 

I hope everyone else is doing good


----------



## Psalm23v6

Tiff - sounds like you have a good number growing there. Stick at the stims and you will get some good follicles soon. I completely understand where you are coming from regarding July BFN. I would have gone straight away if I could, but actually think it was good to get myself even healthier, start acupuncture and be in the right frame of mind to go again. Hoping this one sticks since I have never seen a line on a pregnancy test before last week, so kind of living in a bit of a daze right now.


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - I hope that you will have more to work with than you think on the date of retrieval. When are they expecting to do your ER? Sorry that you are feeling so down - I hope that you don't over stress yourself during this time. I know it is easier said than done but half the battle is our mental state during this time and trying to be positive is all we can hope for.


Thanks, I hope so as well:hugs: My RE said it looks like it'll be Sunday but she said she'll know for sure at my next scan on Thursday. Which would be prefact as it means DH won't have to take a day off work. He'll need to drive me and watch me most of the day. My MIL can't as her and my FIL have taken off on vacation and I don't want to bother asking my childish friend's boyfriend to do it (it would mean he'd have to use our car; my childish friend doesn't have a driver's license BTW). My mother is of course not an option either because she's so incredibly self-absorbed (she's a malignant narcissist) and I don't think I can handle any comments she might come with in a drugged state:wacko:

Not really stressed, just still a bit sad we didn't hit around 6-8 follies at least :( 

Glad to hear everything looks good, hope your scan looks good:thumbup:



tiffttc said:


> Kat- yay cycle buddy's I have someone to share the horrible ttw with if I make it that far if my hormones arnt to high they will transfer but if there high they will freeze and do a FET in feb but Iam really hoping it will be before xmas it would b da best xmas prezzie ever how did ur scan go I hope u got lots of follices

Unfortunately only have 3-4 follies and a couple of smaller ones after 7 days of stimming:dohh: The RE isn't hopeful of the small ones catching up but has set my dose up from 225 IU to 300 IU so we'll see how things look on my next scan on Thursday. 

I hope you get to do an ET before Christmas :dust:




tiffttc said:


> Amf- I had my appointment this morning and she said that I have 5 follices on my right side about 9mm and 3 on my left about 6mm so not that many but she said after only 6 days of stims it looks like it should so Iam just waiting for her to ring me with my hormone level so then I'll no how many more days of stims I have to do but with all going good I should be going for er early next week

Wow sounds like you got better results than me:thumbup: They don't go by follie size? I think follies have to be a certain size before they let you trigger although I can't remember the minimum, like 15-16 mm I think (people are free to correct me if I'm remembering wrong:winkwink:). My clinic at the hospital doesn't measure hormone levels I think

Sounds like our ER are happeing very close, mine is set to Sunday but we'll know for sure after my next scan on Thursday :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Psalm that is awesome! I don't understand the nausea bc i haven't even had a beta yet. Anyway I'll hope it is a positive thing. 

Tiff awesome report. Keep them growing.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kay IF you do have to do another round I would ask for no down regulation. I did a natural start which is harder for planning purposes only but allows your body to react better. 

Afm- well I ate two limes yesterday. Craving was outrageous. I usually crave in my tww but it is never this strong. I guess it is the increase of hormones.


----------



## KatO79

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kay IF you do have to do another round I would ask for no down regulation. I did a natural start which is harder for planning purposes only but allows your body to react better.
> 
> Afm- well I ate two limes yesterday. Craving was outrageous. I usually crave in my tww but it is never this strong. I guess it is the increase of hormones.


I'm hoping they'll come to that conclusion themselves but yeah, if not I'll tell them that.

Here's hoping it's a good sign and not the hormones :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## tiffttc

Psalm23v6 said:


> Tiff - sounds like you have a good number growing there. Stick at the stims and you will get some good follicles soon. I completely understand where you are coming from regarding July BFN. I would have gone straight away if I could, but actually think it was good to get myself even healthier, start acupuncture and be in the right frame of mind to go again. Hoping this one sticks since I have never seen a line on a pregnancy test before last week, so kind of living in a bit of a daze right now.

Ya I was kinda disappointed with the number because last time I had 10 eggs at er and only 1 fertilised it progressed and they done a day3 transfer but they think it was my husbands sperm that caused the low fertilisation because he has really low motility and a lot of abnormal sperm (btw I have no fertility problems at all our only problem is he's sperm) that's why we went with icsi like compared to the first ivf cycle (which I got pregnant with my son) we had 12 eggs at er 6 fertilised 5 progressed and 1 made to day5 it was a really good blastocyst so I have more faith in a day5 transfer then a day3 and I have read there's a higher success rate with day5 because at day3 the embryo would still be in the tube traveling to the uterus and at day5 it would b in the uterus what day did u transfer? Your totally right about getting yourself healthier we had to do that with dh he had to go on a diet because he was a lot lighter on our first cycle and you can see the difference above with the two cycles so currently he has lost just over a 14lbs and he is on coq10 everyday for the last 3 months so Iam really hoping it makes a difference are you feeling any pregnancy symptoms yet? When is your scan?

Kat-It only takes one so don't worry and you still have a few more days of stims :hugs: 
Ya my doc didn't tell me the sizes I just was lookin at her writing it down being nosey lol and Ya I think your right it has to be at least 15mm for er my doc said that I will prob be having another scan Saturday and if All going well er should be Monday or Tuesday so we are really close :happydance: I love having someone to rant my symptoms to lol fixed for you and don't worry all you need is one embie I have living proof of that I really hope all goes to plan for you :hugs:


----------



## rebecca822

tiffttc said:


> Psalm23v6 said:
> 
> 
> Tiff - sounds like you have a good number growing there. Stick at the stims and you will get some good follicles soon. I completely understand where you are coming from regarding July BFN. I would have gone straight away if I could, but actually think it was good to get myself even healthier, start acupuncture and be in the right frame of mind to go again. Hoping this one sticks since I have never seen a line on a pregnancy test before last week, so kind of living in a bit of a daze right now.
> 
> Ya I was kinda disappointed with the number because last time I had 10 eggs at er and only 1 fertilised it progressed and they done a day3 transfer but they think it was my husbands sperm that caused the low fertilisation because he has really low motility and a lot of abnormal sperm (btw I have no fertility problems at all our only problem is he's sperm) that's why we went with icsi like compared to the first ivf cycle (which I got pregnant with my son) we had 12 eggs at er 6 fertilised 5 progressed and 1 made to day5 it was a really good blastocyst so I have more faith in a day5 transfer then a day3 and I have read there's a higher success rate with day5 because at day3 the embryo would still be in the tube traveling to the uterus and at day5 it would b in the uterus what day did u transfer? Your totally right about getting yourself healthier we had to do that with dh he had to go on a diet because he was a lot lighter on our first cycle and you can see the difference above with the two cycles so currently he has lost just over a 14lbs and he is on coq10 everyday for the last 3 months so Iam really hoping it makes a difference are you feeling any pregnancy symptoms yet? When is your scan?
> 
> Kat-It only takes one so don't worry and you still have a few more days of stims :hugs:
> Ya my doc didn't tell me the sizes I just was lookin at her writing it down being nosey lol and Ya I think your right it has to be at least 15mm for er my doc said that I will prob be having another scan Saturday and if All going well er should be Monday or Tuesday so we are really close :happydance: I love having someone to rant my symptoms to lol fixed for you and don't worry all you need is one embie I have living proof of that I really hope all goes to plan for you :hugs:Click to expand...

My husband has the same issue and that's why we went with ICSI. We would have never had any fertilized eggs if not for ICSI.


----------



## rebecca822

Psalm- when is your first scan? Your beta numbers are great. I'm thinking twins??!!


----------



## Jean40

Beta this morning is 13, so I am to stop the meds and when I start bleeding, get another beta until it's zero and then go from there. I told the nurse I am going to think about what to do next. I DO want to try again, but I also want to get these other immune tests done and need to get some money. Shame they make you wait until you have 3 losses to do further testing around here normally, but my RE will let me do whatever testing I want if I can get it set up and paid for. The one place I looked into wanted the money up front and didn't work with insurance and I thin insurance will pay for most of it.


----------



## rebecca822

Jean40 said:


> Beta this morning is 13, so I am to stop the meds and when I start bleeding, get another beta until it's zero and then go from there. I told the nurse I am going to think about what to do next. I DO want to try again, but I also want to get these other immune tests done and need to get some money. Shame they make you wait until you have 3 losses to do further testing around here normally, but my RE will let me do whatever testing I want if I can get it set up and paid for. The one place I looked into wanted the money up front and didn't work with insurance and I thin insurance will pay for most of it.

So sorry that you have to go through this.
I would definitely opt for the testing. Why go through the pain all over again. Best to find out what the underlying cause is.
Hugs, feel good!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jean - definitely go for the testing. After we had two IVF failures we asked for a full suite of testing. Be prepared though in case they basically tell you that there is nothing wrong (which is what happened to us - slightly elevated natural killer cells, but nothing major). I have had intralipids this time (and in July) and I have to believe that they are doing something. Glad you are thinking of going again, but as you said, it makes sense to make sure you are in the best position you can be for the next transfer. Sending you hugs. 

Tiff - I know what you are saying, our main issue is my DH's sperm. This clinic tested my AMH and it came out low, but my antral follicle count is usually higher than they would expect for a person with low AMH. We would never have any fertilize if it wasn't for ICSI. We also ended up having a 3 day transfer last time and I think it had a lot to do with DH's sperm - we just had such a terrible fertilization report (only 2 fertilized normally and 3 fertilized abnormally, so we never had more than 2 that cycle). I have had my DH on supplements for years and swear by Coq10, but our acupuncturist also put him on specific male fertile supplements and I think that helped enormously. He also went to acupuncture twice a week with me for nearly 3 months before we had the ER this time. 

Rebecca - it is quite possible its twins! We did put two back :) I have read lots about beta numbers not being a good indicator of multiples, so trying to take the actual number with a grain of salt and concentrate on getting to my scan on 29th Nov. 

Kat - hope that the upping of the dose will help you out and it really isn't far to Sunday! Certainly at my clinic they like to get you to 18mm before they want to trigger, so hopefully you have some good ones around that level for triggering on Friday night. 

TTC - how you holding up? Tested yet? Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## tiffttc

Jean- Iam so sorry hun but I would definitely get the blood work done you might find out something really simple is causing a problem 

Rebecca- Ya it seems to be really common in men lately but congrats on being pregnant how far along are you? 

Psalms- thanks for the positive feedback about coq10 I really hope that it works for him we also did icsi with all our ivf cycles but last time was a really low fertilisation so we're trying everything to improve it 

Afm- my clinic rang me this afternoon and said my hormones shave come back on the low side for 6 days of stims and she expected to see more going on with my ovaries today so she said up my dose from 150ui puregon to 200ui and Iam getting scanned again Friday morning so I really hope thing start moving along and my hormones come up to were there supposed to be I feel really stressed now Because I've always been a good responder to the drugs but this is my first time in the long protocol so my doc said its just my body reacting differently I hope that's the case &#55357;&#56851;


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jean - so sorry hun. It is horrible, I went through this in September. I do agree you should have the immune testing done and speak to your dr about changing protocol which might help.

Pslam - nope no testing yet. DH made me promise, he doesn't want us to see those 2 lines again and then have a low beta like last time. I think the chemical really crushed him. he was so excited to see the positive. So beta is on Friday and it is going to be the LONGEST week! I just hope I get a strong number like yours!3

Tiff - This happened to me on my first IVF. the downregulation over suppressed me and I didn't respond like they wanted me to. So they didn't down regulate on my second IVF and I had a much better response.

AFM - my s/e are making me think I am pregnant but then I have to stop myself and say, maybe it is the estrace or the PIO. Can anyone else tell me about your symptoms?


----------



## KatO79

tiffttc said:


> Kat-It only takes one so don't worry and you still have a few more days of stims :hugs:
> Ya my doc didn't tell me the sizes I just was lookin at her writing it down being nosey lol and Ya I think your right it has to be at least 15mm for er my doc said that I will prob be having another scan Saturday and if All going well er should be Monday or Tuesday so we are really close :happydance: I love having someone to rant my symptoms to lol fixed for you and don't worry all you need is one embie I have living proof of that I really hope all goes to plan for you :hugs:


Thanks tiff:hugs: So funny you were being nosey:haha: My RE did mention some of the sizes but I was a bit upset about the number of follies so didn't really hear the sizes :nope: Oh well, I'm sure she'll mention the sizes at my appointment Thursday and hopefully there will be a couple more but not feeling too hopeful. Just hoping these 3-4 are in really great shape and easily fertilise and are tough because otherwise I may run out of embies before ET:wacko:




Jean40 said:


> Beta this morning is 13, so I am to stop the meds and when I start bleeding, get another beta until it's zero and then go from there. I told the nurse I am going to think about what to do next. I DO want to try again, but I also want to get these other immune tests done and need to get some money. Shame they make you wait until you have 3 losses to do further testing around here normally, but my RE will let me do whatever testing I want if I can get it set up and paid for. The one place I looked into wanted the money up front and didn't work with insurance and I thin insurance will pay for most of it.

So sorry Jean:hugs: Hope you soon get your tests done and can soon do another FET:flower:


----------



## tiffttc

ttcbaby117 said:


> Jean - so sorry hun. It is horrible, I went through this in September. I do agree you should have the immune testing done and speak to your dr about changing protocol which might help.
> 
> Pslam - nope no testing yet. DH made me promise, he doesn't want us to see those 2 lines again and then have a low beta like last time. I think the chemical really crushed him. he was so excited to see the positive. So beta is on Friday and it is going to be the LONGEST week! I just hope I get a strong number like yours!3
> 
> Tiff - This happened to me on my first IVF. the downregulation over suppressed me and I didn't respond like they wanted me to. So they didn't down regulate on my second IVF and I had a much better response.
> 
> AFM - my s/e are making me think I am pregnant but then I have to stop myself and say, maybe it is the estrace or the PIO. Can anyone else tell me about your symptoms?

Ya maybe that's what's happening because the last two cycles I was on the short protocol and I responded good but Iam growing follices on my right side so hopefully they grow more before Friday iam just going to pray, hope, and don't worry Easyer said then done


----------



## rebecca822

Tiffttc- I had that too and they increased my Follistim dose.
I am 7 weeks and 4 days along! 

Psalm- that's is a long time until your scan. Good luck with the wait!

Afm- I'm going Thursday to my regally OB for his opinion on the bleed around my gestational sac. Then I go back to the RE on Monday for (hopefully) my last appointment and scan with them.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Rebecca - Praying all is okay with your lil one!


----------



## Unlucky41

Jean, so sorry about the news. Hopefully you get done answers asap

Kat, we only ever got two matured eggs for each of our ivf cycles and we were lucky in our Last cycle both fertilised and one is my daughter. Good luck! You just need one good quality egg. 

Tiff good luck with your Friday scan hopefully see more follicles. 

TTC you are so good holding out and not testing. All the best when is your blood test? 

Mrs w how you going? 

AFM had my hysteroscopy yesterday and they found nothing. Three more days of the pill and hopefully my AF comes again. Trying to get it to start earlier just in time for pre xmas transfer.


----------



## Jean40

You know, my RE will ONLY do ICSI on all eggs now. They have a program where you pay for the cost of 2 IVF cycles & get a third free if you don't have a pregnancy (depending on if you meet their criteria, which I do not), so they discovered that it was better to just do ICSI on everyone. I have a feeling most RE's will start at least doing half ICSI on all IVF cycles as a routine thing soon enough. 

When I start bleeding, I'll call the IVF nurse & ask some more questions while I have to talk to her to get my lab order. I hope if I go right into the next cycle, I won't have to do the BCP & Lupron thing again. However, if I DO have to do Lupron, I want to get it by the end of the year since my insurance will pay 100% of it (instead of it costing $600) since I've met my out of pocket max way back in April. I already got a refill of my estradiol and crinone last week.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Unlucky beta is Friday. Glad your hyesterscopy went well. That's awesome. One step closer


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Kat, we only ever got two matured eggs for each of our ivf cycles and we were lucky in our Last cycle both fertilised and one is my daughter. Good luck! You just need one good quality egg.

Thanks Unlucky:hugs: It's a bit reassuring to hear stories like that. I've been combing the internet for positive stories about people that had 3-4 follies at their ER and have read some success stories. Trying to ignore the unsuccessful ones so I don't lose what I have left of my positivity:winkwink: Here's hoping the same happens for me.




Unlucky41 said:


> AFM had my hysteroscopy yesterday and they found nothing. Three more days of the pill and hopefully my AF comes again. Trying to get it to start earlier just in time for pre xmas transfer.

That sounds good they didn't find anything. Hopefully you'll soon be able to do your FET:thumbup:





Jean40 said:


> You know, my RE will ONLY do ICSI on all eggs now. They have a program where you pay for the cost of 2 IVF cycles & get a third free if you don't have a pregnancy (depending on if you meet their criteria, which I do not), so they discovered that it was better to just do ICSI on everyone. I have a feeling most RE's will start at least doing half ICSI on all IVF cycles as a routine thing soon enough.
> 
> When I start bleeding, I'll call the IVF nurse & ask some more questions while I have to talk to her to get my lab order. I hope if I go right into the next cycle, I won't have to do the BCP & Lupron thing again. However, if I DO have to do Lupron, I want to get it by the end of the year since my insurance will pay 100% of it (instead of it costing $600) since I've met my out of pocket max way back in April. I already got a refill of my estradiol and crinone last week.


Sounds good with doing ICSI, I wish the clinic at the hospital did that, especially for those that don't have many follies at ER but I don't think they do. They only do it if you've had no follies fertilise at your 1st IVF, then they do ICSI for IVF #2.

Hope you manage to get your Lupron in time if you need to do it again:thumbup:


AFM my ovaries have already been twinging a bit more since my dose was increased from 225 IU to the 300 IU Bemfola Pens. Hopefully it's my 3-4 follies getting ready for DH's :spermy: :winkwink: Hopefully it's ensuring the 4th follie will be ready by Sunday for ER since my RE wasn't very hopeful about any small ones catching up. I'm sure they're growing but they probably won't grow enough in time, that's what she was mostly leaning to anyway.


----------



## MrsG30

Hi ladies.

I'm not sure if any of you can help me? I've been reading your journeys the last few days and thought I would join in if that's OK.*
I'm danni in 33 and we have severe MF problems. We are using donor sperm. That aside I do have ovulation problems and high amh although PCOS looking?!?!?!? Not diagnosed!?!?

Anyway I'm on day 5 of gonal F 100. I've been for a scan today and although my lining has increased from 3.8 after DR to 5.8 both ovaries are unresponsive? ?? Now the nurse said as it's my 1st cycle there not concerned as they need to start new low due to potential OHSS. So from now until Monday I double my dose and have a scan on mon afternoon.

I'm alarmed at no reponse at all? Should I be? Could things change so much in the next 7 days I'll be ready for my scheduled egg collevtion which currently should be a week todayI?

I'll not lie. I'm panicking I won't responded enough and this cycle will be cancelled.*

Any one she'd any light?*

Thanks and love to you all xxx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Welcome MrsG - sorry to hear that the ovaries seem unresponsive. It seems like they are being careful not to over stimulate you, which makes sense if they think you might be PCOS (ish). My friend in the US was stimulated for 3 weeks because she had PCOS and was on very very low dose for the whole time. She ended up with 20 eggs (13 were mature), so it is possible that they are just being careful. I can't shed any specific light other than to say, try not to panic (I know that's easier said than done), drink lots of water and eat lots of protein. Hopefully by Monday things will have improved and you will see some response. Crossing my fingers for you lovely.


----------



## MrsG30

Thanks hun for taking the time to reply and reassure me. This whole journey nothing feels straight forward ha.

I hope during my cycle I can be of use to some of u ladies 

Xxxx


Psalm23v6 said:


> Welcome MrsG - sorry to hear that the ovaries seem unresponsive. It seems like they are being careful not to over stimulate you, which makes sense if they think you might be PCOS (ish). My friend in the US was stimulated for 3 weeks because she had PCOS and was on very very low dose for the whole time. She ended up with 20 eggs (13 were mature), so it is possible that they are just being careful. I can't shed any specific light other than to say, try not to panic (I know that's easier said than done), drink lots of water and eat lots of protein. Hopefully by Monday things will have improved and you will see some response. Crossing my fingers for you lovely.


----------



## rebecca822

Mrs G- I'm not good with these things but just wanted to say hi and hope it will work out for you. Psalms advise to drink a lot and eat protein is good advice.

Psalm- how are you feeling? 

Afm- my OB appointment is today to get a second opinion on the bleed around my gestational sac. Ill update everyone later.


----------



## tiffttc

Hi everyone 
welcome mrsG I don't really no what happens about being unresponsive but I do definitely think they can catch up in a week and your lining is thickin so that's good there just probably being careful not to over stimulate you as psalms said praying you get lots of follices in your appointment we are actually really close with our cycles I have a scan tomorrow and hopefully if they have grown my er will be early next week 

Kat- Iam kinda freaking out a lil aswell about my eggs because I didn't really have a great number at my last appt and they were still really small and my hormones came back low but since they increased my dose from 150ui to 200ui of puregon Iam feeling twinges on both of my sides Iam taking this as a good sign but I really just hope my hormones don't jump up to quickly because of my increased dose ahh the stress Iam drinking loads of water and peeing like crazy so hopefully I will have a better result tomorrow I will keep ye posted when is your next scan??


----------



## KatO79

Welcome MrsG:flower: Are you on the long or short protocol (long is the one where you down regulate)? If you were on the long, the down regulation may have oversuppressed you (which is what has happened to me as well since I only have 4 follies). IVF #1 is unfortunately often a bit of a test run since they're guessing what will work best for you, sometimes they guess wrong and will be able to use it to optimise your next IVF should you not get your BFP. But I hope the increase dose helps and you see many follies on your next scan:thumbup: 



tiffttc said:


> Kat- Iam kinda freaking out a lil aswell about my eggs because I didn't really have a great number at my last appt and they were still really small and my hormones came back low but since they increased my dose from 150ui to 200ui of puregon Iam feeling twinges on both of my sides Iam taking this as a good sign but I really just hope my hormones don't jump up to quickly because of my increased dose ahh the stress Iam drinking loads of water and peeing like crazy so hopefully I will have a better result tomorrow I will keep ye posted when is your next scan??


I think 8 follies sounds pretty good to me:thumbup: My clinic at the hospital actually tries for 8-12 follies so you're in there. I don't know if it's because having many more follies increases the risk of them being lower quality. Sounds like the increased dose is doing it's job for you :thumbup:

Just got back from my appointment today and it still looks like it'll be 4 follies but I was fully prepared for the smaller ones to not be able to catch up. My lining looks really good:thumbup: But since my 4 follies are still not large enough, I have to take 300 IU Bemfola for a few more days so ER will be Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm going in for one more scan on Sunday so they can check follie sizes and be sure about which of those days it'll be. DH wasn't too happy about my ER being changed from Sunday to now Tuesday/Wednesday because he was supposed to go on a job related course on Tuesday. But there's no one else to drive me since my in-laws took off for vacation last week and my mother's a malignant narcissist so don't want her along that day, she'll just come with snide comments and be embarrassing in front of the RE and nurses:nope:

BTW if we need to do another IVF, my RE told me it'll be short protocol next time:thumbup:

On the plus side it seems as if DH and I hit the limit so I didn't have to pay for my Bemfola Pens today (the state is taking over now I guess):thumbup:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone!

MrsG, welcome! Sorry to hear your ovaries havent responded so far.... it is true that the first ivf is a bit of a trial and error sadly and what the experts will think will work doesn't always. Its good that they've upped your meds though, theres every chance those ovaries will wake up now and start making follies and eggs! Good luck.

Kat - great news that your lining looks good, all you need is 1 or 2 good quality eggs from those follies now and you will be well on your way to a rainbow baby! You'll be pupo before we know it.

tiffttc - lots of water is great, try not to stress, the winges are a great sign. Hopefully you'll see lots of growth at your next scan.

Rebecca, hope the appointment went well, did you have another scan?

ttcbaby - good luck for your beta tomorrow, finger crossed for you!

All good here, first scan early next week!


----------



## rebecca822

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> MrsG, welcome! Sorry to hear your ovaries havent responded so far.... it is true that the first ivf is a bit of a trial and error sadly and what the experts will think will work doesn't always. Its good that they've upped your meds though, theres every chance those ovaries will wake up now and start making follies and eggs! Good luck.
> 
> Kat - great news that your lining looks good, all you need is 1 or 2 good quality eggs from those follies now and you will be well on your way to a rainbow baby! You'll be pupo before we know it.
> 
> tiffttc - lots of water is great, try not to stress, the winges are a great sign. Hopefully you'll see lots of growth at your next scan.
> 
> Rebecca, hope the appointment went well, did you have another scan?
> 
> ttcbaby - good luck for your beta tomorrow, finger crossed for you!
> 
> All good here, first scan early next week!

Nice to hear from you!!

My scan at the OB was great!! They're not at all concerned about the bleed. Don't know why my RE makes everything into such a big deal!!

I go back to the RE Monday for, hopefully, my final appointment there! Yay!


----------



## MrsG30

Again thanks ladies for the reassurance. Yeah long protocol. I Dr with burselin for 3 weeks lining was 3.8 and ovaries sleeping. ... there terminology not mine ha.

I've had my 2nd dose of the upped meds tonight. I do think I've had a few twinges on my right side today but I don't know if im just hoping that I habe if yous get what I mean. Ha.

I love reading you updates and wish you all lots of luck xxx


----------



## TLK

Yayayay!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Rebecca - that's great news that everything seems fine on the scan! So happy for you. 

Mrs W - great that you are getting started! Good luck for the scan next week. 

Kat - I agree with Mrs W, all you need is one or two good follicles and you will be well on your way. Glad that you don't have to pay anymore for the drugs and the state now starts paying for you. Sorry that the timeline got moved a little, but that's not necessarily a good thing. It is making sure that the follicles are more likely to be mature - which is exactly what you need! Keep drinking the water :)

Tiff - sounds like you are on your way to a good result. This is a difficult part where you have to drink so much water, but it is good for you and helps to make your eggs great as well as staving off the worst of OHSS. 

TLK - how's it going for you? When's OTD? 

Unlucky - how are you? Glad to hear the other day that your hysteroscopy went well. Are you starting a cycle soon? 

Mrs G - good that you are getting some twinges. I often wish we had a way to view into our insides to see what's going on, because this whole process is so out of our control!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're having a great Friday. 

AFM - not much to report. Feeling very bloated and had to change my outfit 3 times today. Also went to an awards night for work the other day and was dreading the "not drinking" part. Turns out it was a dry (no alcohol) event, which was perfect for me, no excuse needed :) My scan seems ages away and I am starting to get nervous about it. Having trouble sleeping but am tired a lot. I guess these are all early pregnancy symptoms and also probably some side effects from the PIO.


----------



## Psalm23v6

TTC - wishing you all the best for your beta today! xoxo


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks psalms the water is defo helping Iam not feeling bloated maybe my face is a little puffy tho I had my scan this morning and my eggs are growing nicely I will have 6-7 at er if all goes well Iam just waiting for my dr to ring me and let me no how my hormones are I will hopefully have another scan Sunday or Monday depending on my hormones and then er is scheduled for Tuesday or Wednesday so kat looks like we're goin to be the same day or a day apart that's kinda exciting and Kat quality over quantity that's what Iam telling myself Iam glad tho the insurance is paying for your meds we pay to much on our own it's nice to get a bit of help I hope your doing well 

Ttc- hope you get good news today I can't wait to hear it &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## KatO79

Thanks guys:hugs::hugs: That's what my RE was trying to reassure me with yesterday as well. She says it's totally hard to know as she's seen people with lots of eggs that get BFN after BFN and others that have 3-4 eggs and they get a BFP on the 1st ET. So she's not super worried.



tiffttc said:


> Thanks psalms the water is defo helping Iam not feeling bloated maybe my face is a little puffy tho I had my scan this morning and my eggs are growing nicely I will have 6-7 at er if all goes well Iam just waiting for my dr to ring me and let me no how my hormones are I will hopefully have another scan Sunday or Monday depending on my hormones and then er is scheduled for Tuesday or Wednesday so kat looks like we're goin to be the same day or a day apart that's kinda exciting and Kat quality over quantity that's what Iam telling myself Iam glad tho the insurance is paying for your meds we pay to much on our own it's nice to get a bit of help I hope your doing well
> 
> Ttc- hope you get good news today I can't wait to hear it &#65533;&#65533;


So funny our scans and ER will be so close:haha: Hope your hormones look good:thumbup:

Yeah it's nice they do that in this country although we do pay high taxes (about 45% of paychecks and a 25% tax on all goods and services) so we do kinda sorta pay for it. But I do like that infertility is considered a disease in this country although they only help people TTC #1 (while people TTC #2 or more have to pay for everything themselves I think).

AFM still having my twinges and hoping all 4 are _really_ good quality to make up for the lack of quantity. DH still seems pretty hopeful although he does see that it would've been a _bit_ better to have had a few more follies. He's going to talk to his boss today to see if he can take either Tuesday or Wednesday off depending on what day it ends up being. If he can't and they only let him deliver his :spermy: on the morning of, I don't know what we'll do:shrug: It really stinks my in-laws took off before as they'd already volunteered to drive me if DH can't take the whole day off. I've been thinking maybe his little brother could do it (since he lives close by and is currently unemployed unless he has an interview that day or something) but am not much for that idea as I'm not very close to him (although at this point my relationship is much better with him than with my own biological, narcissistic siblings), only if DH can't. I'm hoping since his boss is a woman she'll be more understanding and ok it but we'll see. I'll update with what she says.


----------



## Jean40

Finally starting to spot. Will call IVF nurse & see what to do next. I know I need to get another beta.


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jean - so sorry to hear this, but at least you can begin to work out the next steps. Sending you hugs. Xoxo


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jean my heart breaks for you. I'm sorry Hun.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Beta 379. First solid bfp ever!


----------



## Unlucky41

TTC Oh my that is a great beta could be twins!


----------



## KatO79

ttcbaby117 said:


> Beta 379. First solid bfp ever!


Congrats ttc, H&H 9 months:happydance:




Jean40 said:


> Finally starting to spot. Will call IVF nurse & see what to do next. I know I need to get another beta.


I'm so sorry Jean, I hope you soon get your rainbow:hugs:


AFM DH forgot to ask his boss if he could take one of those days off so now that won't happen until Monday:wacko: He seems pretty confident he'll be allowed but I'm not so sure. So I've told him he needs to call his little brother and ask him if he'd be prepared to step in and drive me plus keep an eye on me for the hours afterwards until DH gets home from work. If he can't I don't know who to ask as I don't want my narcissistic mother with and my childish friend plus boyfriend (since he has a driver's license and she doesn't) will just grate on my nerves too much, her not him :nope:


----------



## Psalm23v6

TTC - that's amazing!! Congratulations. I am so so happy for you. 

Kat - sorry that you're having difficulty with your DH being able to be there for your ER. I assume he will be able to give his sample somehow even if he can't bring you home? I hope that his boss lets him be there with you or that you find someone else. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - sorry that you're having difficulty with your DH being able to be there for your ER. I assume he will be able to give his sample somehow even if he can't bring you home? I hope that his boss lets him be there with you or that you find someone else. Crossing my fingers for you.


He'll have to so I'm sure he'll trumph that one through since that's a question of 1-2 hours, it's more taking the _whole_ day off that might be a problem. Dh will call his little brother today to see if he'd be available those 2 days so we know.

BTW everyone I forgot to mention that it was my narcissistic brother's birthday yesterday. He's been silent treatmenting me since January after I politely told him to stop getting personal and politely tried to stop a debate by citing I wasn't in the right emotional place about the whole "relax and you'll get pregnant" thing. After telling him we should take it at a later date because of my emotional state (he was ignoring everything I had to say anyway), he told me I only wanted to stop the discussion because it wasn't going my way and when I was ready for an adult conversation and to hear "a differing point of view" to post on (it was all over FB). I wrote him an email saying he shouldn't get personal another time after he wrote me a totally fake apology. He hasn't spoken to me since. Anyway I wrote him a birthday greeting on FB anyway (also to avoid his enabling wife going after me) but he didn't respond. He "liked" and responded to the person before and after me, but not me and didn't "like" it either. Wasn't expecting it anyway :shrug:


----------



## Jean40

Bleeding decent, not too heavy, nasty cramps. I got my beta yesterday afternoon and it's a 5.6, which is technically still in the pregnant category (above 5.0). I will probably get another beta on Monday after work. I talked to the IVF nurse & she said because of the holidays, I won't be able to do a December transfer, so I have to wait to get my next period, then start the whole process again, with a late Jan/early Feb transfer. Seems like forever. I see the RE on Nov 30 to discuss things.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jean so sorry Hun. I hope this passes quickly for you. It is just horrible. 

Kay if I were close I would take you. Sorry you are having trouble, it's just added stress on top of everything else. 

Arm-thanks ladies. I'm laying low for now. Next beta is on Tuesday.


----------



## Unlucky41

Jean I hope xmas can keep you busy enough so the time goes faster. 

I was told by the RE to only take 16 days of active pill to see if my AF comes Earlier so we can transfer before xmas. I would hate for v the cycle to be cancel though. 

Kat I hope one day you find peace with your family. Until then I know it is hard being the bigger person and not getting involved with all their issues. Is your husband's boss really unreasonable or just a busy time for him?


----------



## KatO79

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kay if I were close I would take you. Sorry you are having trouble, it's just added stress on top of everything else.


Thanks ttc:hugs: 



Unlucky41 said:


> Kat I hope one day you find peace with your family. Until then I know it is hard being the bigger person and not getting involved with all their issues. Is your husband's boss really unreasonable or just a busy time for him?


I think unfortunately the only peace I'll find is going no contact with them:nope: My brother refuses to see any issue in his behavior, he feels it's all on me I think. My sister seems to feel pretty much the same way although I think my brother may have been setting her against me as he had contact with her for a few years before I did (she grew up with her father and is 10 years older than me; my brother is 23 years older than me and moved in with our mother, my father and me when he was in his late-20s). They definitely seem to have issues with me setting boundaries, no matter how politely I phrase things. My brother gets particularly condescending with me and becomes emotionally abusive whenever I set a boundry. As you can see he'll also use the silent treatment.

We don't know how his boss is yet until he's asked her. I just like to be prepared with a Plan B in case she says no.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ttc congratulations!!!! Amazing news and fabulous beta, how dpt were you? Hoping for a big doubled number on Tuesday.

Kat - I hope you can sort someone to go with you, not long now!! 

Jean - so sorry. 

Getting closer for me too, so excited. Scan on Friday went well and next one Monday but hopefully ec next Friday woo hoo.


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ttc congratulations!!!! Amazing news and fabulous beta, how dpt were you? Hoping for a big doubled number on Tuesday.
> 
> Kat - I hope you can sort someone to go with you, not long now!!
> 
> Jean - so sorry.
> 
> Getting closer for me too, so excited. Scan on Friday went well and next one Monday but hopefully ec next Friday woo hoo.


Glad to hear your scan went well Mrs W:thumbup:

Nope, not long:winkwink: So it looks like it'll be only 3 follies as the 3 are 19-20 mm and the 4th is now around 16 mm:nope: I had a feeling as my right side was a bit less twingy these last few days:shrug: So hoping those 3 are totally perfect so we definitely have 1 for transfer and hopefully 2 to freeze [-o&lt;

I trigger tonight at 10 PM and go in for ER Tuesday morning:happydance: She says ET will be Thursday in the early afternoon (providing I have 1 good embie to transfer) as they have the best results with 2 day old embies.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ttc congratulations!!!! Amazing news and fabulous beta, how dpt were you? Hoping for a big doubled number on Tuesday.
> 
> Kat - I hope you can sort someone to go with you, not long now!!
> 
> Jean - so sorry.
> 
> Getting closer for me too, so excited. Scan on Friday went well and next one Monday but hopefully ec next Friday woo hoo.

Thanks! I was 10dp5dt. I do another beta on Tuesday so I am not sure what number they are looking for at that point because it is 3 days after my first beta. I guess they just need it to double still? Does anyone know?



KatO79 said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Ttc congratulations!!!! Amazing news and fabulous beta, how dpt were you? Hoping for a big doubled number on Tuesday.
> 
> Kat - I hope you can sort someone to go with you, not long now!!
> 
> Jean - so sorry.
> 
> Getting closer for me too, so excited. Scan on Friday went well and next one Monday but hopefully ec next Friday woo hoo.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your scan went well Mrs W:thumbup:
> 
> Nope, not long:winkwink: So it looks like it'll be only 3 follies as the 3 are 19-20 mm and the 4th is now around 16 mm:nope: I had a feeling as my right side was a bit less twingy these last few days:shrug: So hoping those 3 are totally perfect so we definitely have 1 for transfer and hopefully 2 to freeze [-o&lt;
> 
> I trigger tonight at 10 PM and go in for ER Tuesday morning:happydance: She says ET will be Thursday in the early afternoon (providing I have 1 good embie to transfer) as they have the best results with 2 day old embies.Click to expand...

Good luck Hun! I'll be praying you get some awesome Eggies!


----------



## Psalm23v6

TTC - good luck for the beta on Tuesday. Yes they look for doubling every 48-72 hours. Xoxo

Kat - Hope your trigger went well and best of luck for the ER on Tuesday. 

Mrs W - congrats on your scan. Best of luck for the scan today and give us an update on how you're doing for follicles on Friday!


----------



## KatO79

TTC: FXed that your beta looks good:flower: Yes, I believe they look for it doubling although I unfortunately don't have any experience in myself:nope:



Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - Hope your trigger went well and best of luck for the ER on Tuesday.

Thanks Psalm:flower: Yes it went fine but I've taken that trigger shot for 5 of my 6 IUIs so know it pretty well. Just took a _very_ quick read of the instructions to make sure I was remembering it correctly and then got it done. Now comes the nervous next hours where I hope I don't O before the ER tomorrow:wacko: I always fear that happening since it happened for 1 of my 6 IUIs.


----------



## MrsG30

Hi ladies

I'm after some help..I'm. On day 9 on gonal f. My scan today showed 5 follies on left 10mm and 8 on right 10mm. And a lot of little uns. As the Dr was confirming this to the nurse I felt quite positive however he then sed he feels I can confine with stimms on same dose until wed but he doesn't elect miracles amd that I should expect for this cycle to be abandoned?!?!?!

So I've got 2 more 200 unit shots of gonal amd then a scan. Could my follies grow or should I prepare for a cancelled cycle? 

If anyone could shed any light I'll be great full.

Thanks and lots of love xxxx


----------



## tiffttc

Hey ladies I haven't been on this in a few days

Ttc- congrats h&h nine months 

Kat- so sorry you have this added stress with your brother families can be stressful at the best of times and I hope your hubby gets the time off that he needs 

Afm- I had my scan this morning they said my eggs have grown a lot since my last scan but there still not big enough so my dr just rang me and said my hormones came back good so there giving me two more days of 200ui puregon and I have another scan Wednesday morning so she said I will be triggering Wednesday night and er will be Friday and it looks like it's going to be 7 eggs so hopefully it goes good 

I hope everyone else is doing good


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hiya!

Mrsg - replied to you on the other thread. x

Tiff, fab news! Seems a few of us in the same boat with rescan Wednesday.

Kat - good luck tomorrow.

My scan was the same, growth but not enough so another scan Wednesday before they confirm when egg collection will be. 

xx


----------



## tiffttc

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Mrsg - replied to you on the other thread. x
> 
> Tiff, fab news! Seems a few of us in the same boat with rescan Wednesday.
> 
> Kat - good luck tomorrow.
> 
> My scan was the same, growth but not enough so another scan Wednesday before they confirm when egg collection will be.
> 
> xx

Ya looks like me, you and Kat are around the same time good luck with you scan Wednesday I can't wait to hear how it goes 

Kat- good luck for tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## KatO79

Sounds good tiff, FXed your next scan looks good so you can have your ER on Friday:thumbup:

Unfortunately this is as good as my family gets (verbal and emotional abuse, scapegoating, gaslighting, silent treatment, triangulation, smear campaigns ect., you know the typical toxic, narcissistic family stuff):nope: He seems adamant in continuing the scapegoating of me, something our mother started from the day I was born. Which means I may have to go no contact with him, my sister and our cousin (as she seems to be very enmeshed with them) also for the sake of my future child as my child will be the next family scapegoat if I don't. 

Mrs W hope your scan looks fine on Wednesday so you also can soon have your ER:thumbup:

AFM DH got his day off so he'll be able to come with me tomorrow.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies!

This has been quite a ride for me. Starting with the very slow rising beta, and then the fact they only saw a sac without the fetus. But that 6+3 we saw a fetus and heartbeat!
Anyways, today at my 8+3 appointment which was supposed to be my last re appointment (would b moving to my OB) the doctor said the heartbeat was extremely slow (64). A healthy fetal heartbeat should be well over 100. Since the heartbeat was nice and high before they told me I should come back for yet another scan. They expect me to miscarry in the next few days. They say the heart will stop beating. The fetus was measuring at 8+1 which was good!
I'm sad and disappointed. I can't imagine having hope again. It feels so cruel that I had to go through all of this to get nowhere.


----------



## tiffttc

Omg Rebecca Iam sooo sorry hun I really hope the doctors are wrong in your case and you see a very strong heartbeat this is absolutely heartbreaking to hear but don't lose hope the measurement seems good and the fact that the fetus has grown is a good sign I remember when I was in for a check up when I was pregnant with my son they went more by the measurement of the baby rather then the strength of the heatbeat at this early stage I really hope you get good news hun I will say a prayer for you:hugs:

Kat- thanks hun and Iam really glad your husband got the day off and you can feel more comfortable with him and Iam sorry Hun u have to deal with your family and this at the one time I wouldn't be able to handle my family treating me like that and going through ivf at the same time your a lot stronger then me.....a person once told me that things have to hit rock bottom before you can realise what's gone wrong and rebuild something better they aslo told Me you can't make a person change they have to want to do it themselves so I think you have done all you can it's time to look after yourself and if they want to be apart of your life they will find a way back into it I hope u feel better about it hun


----------



## KatO79

rebecca822 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> This has been quite a ride for me. Starting with the very slow rising beta, and then the fact they only saw a sac without the fetus. But that 6+3 we saw a fetus and heartbeat!
> Anyways, today at my 8+3 appointment which was supposed to be my last re appointment (would b moving to my OB) the doctor said the heartbeat was extremely slow (64). A healthy fetal heartbeat should be well over 100. Since the heartbeat was nice and high before they told me I should come back for yet another scan. They expect me to miscarry in the next few days. They say the heart will stop beating. The fetus was measuring at 8+1 which was good!
> I'm sad and disappointed. I can't imagine having hope again. It feels so cruel that I had to go through all of this to get nowhere.

I'm so, so sorry rebecca:hugs: I hope they're wrong like tiff said and things look better at your next scan.



tiffttc said:


> Kat- thanks hun and Iam really glad your husband got the day off and you can feel more comfortable with him and Iam sorry Hun u have to deal with your family and this at the one time I wouldn't be able to handle my family treating me like that and going through ivf at the same time your a lot stronger then me.....a person once told me that things have to hit rock bottom before you can realise what's gone wrong and rebuild something better they aslo told Me you can't make a person change they have to want to do it themselves so I think you have done all you can it's time to look after yourself and if they want to be apart of your life they will find a way back into it I hope u feel better about it hun


Thanks tiff:hugs: Unfortunately, I'm kinda used to it since there's always been a certain amount of emotional/verbal abuse going on since I was a very small child which is sad:nope: My brother started really distancing himself and gradually became more contemptuous once I hit my mid-teen years and became more critical of his behavior. Things spiraled even more down once he married his enabler wife that comes from a wealthy family. The last 6 months I've been in the process of emotionally disengaging from him. I just can't do it anymore: I've been trying to defend myself and explain who I am to someone who refuses to understand or see me for who I am. He prefers his sick, twisted version so he can justify his behavior to himself and to others. I've tried for way too long to make him see, I'm done:shrug: Unfortunately people with NPD never change, they never see an issue with their behavior. Which is why many recommend going no contact because there is nothing to be done, no treatment for people with this disorder. They keep being abusive and expect you to just take it. My NPD mother often says after saying something abusive: "I can say/do whatever I want to you and you just have to put up with it!" This is the universal message NPDs either say or it's simply just implied.

I still find it sad on occasion though, it would've been nice to have close sibling bonds after having had the mother we had but unfortunately both of them (plus the eldest brother that I have 0 contact with be he has contact with my sister and brother) have succumbed and become just as sick, if not more so when it comes to my "closest" brother, then our mother. I'm trying to now fully embrace DHs family as my family, they're a lot healthier for me!

AFM IVF wise just got back from ER and we have 3 good quality eggs (at least that's what the RE felt according to how easily she got them out of their follies). The 4th follie that was 14 mm (must've heard wrong since I thought it was 16 mm) was empty but we weren't counting much on that one anyway:shrug: DH's count was 90 million so here's hoping we have 1 nice embie for transfer on Thursday. There was only 1 other couple for ER and DH said that he thinks they only had 2 follies and 1 egg if he heard correctly:wacko: Wasn't too bad since I was both on morphine and a local anasthethic although they had to give me a bit more morphine at one point. Having some pain but it's bearable and having some bleeding but have a large pantyliner on. They told me to take it easy today and only get up to go to the toilet and if I want to get myself a glass of water or something. They'll call me Thursday morning with the results and hopefully tell me I need to come in for a transfer that day:thumbup:


----------



## Jean40

Glad to hear your retrieval went well, Kat. 

AFM, I didn't get a message from the IVF nurse that said I didn't need to get another beta as long as I'm bleeding, so I had called and left a message saying to fax me another order to my work fax, which is in the hallway. I kept checking the fax through lunch and then found the message (which was from Saturday), so since I didn't get a call back, I assumed I wasn't getting a fax and that was that. Oh no. I got busy in the main work area and a couple of the secretaries came in smiling a HUGE smile at me. I figured something was up, but no idea what. So, after most people had gone home, I went back to my office and saw the lab order had been placed on my desk. One of the IVF nurses uses a cover sheet. This one DID NOT. So, whichever secretary got the fax off the fax machine saw EVERYTHING and knowing the one, I am betting she googled the RE office & checked out their website & saw it was for a blood pregnancy test AND it said reason was spontaneous abortion. I was livid! I went right in and told my supervisor and since we work in health care, if any of them say ONE WORD to anyone else, they can be fired for breaching patient confidentiality. I was more upset about that than anything! Then I came home late after getting the blood drawn and discovered my smallest cat had died. I just can't take this much all at once. This was a very important anniversary in my life and it just turned into complete shit.


----------



## KatO79

Jean40 said:


> Glad to hear your retrieval went well, Kat.
> 
> AFM, I didn't get a message from the IVF nurse that said I didn't need to get another beta as long as I'm bleeding, so I had called and left a message saying to fax me another order to my work fax, which is in the hallway. I kept checking the fax through lunch and then found the message (which was from Saturday), so since I didn't get a call back, I assumed I wasn't getting a fax and that was that. Oh no. I got busy in the main work area and a couple of the secretaries came in smiling a HUGE smile at me. I figured something was up, but no idea what. So, after most people had gone home, I went back to my office and saw the lab order had been placed on my desk. One of the IVF nurses uses a cover sheet. This one DID NOT. So, whichever secretary got the fax off the fax machine saw EVERYTHING and knowing the one, I am betting she googled the RE office & checked out their website & saw it was for a blood pregnancy test AND it said reason was spontaneous abortion. I was livid! I went right in and told my supervisor and since we work in health care, if any of them say ONE WORD to anyone else, they can be fired for breaching patient confidentiality. I was more upset about that than anything! Then I came home late after getting the blood drawn and discovered my smallest cat had died. I just can't take this much all at once. This was a very important anniversary in my life and it just turned into complete shit.

So sorry Jean that the nurse did that, can you complain? And what's with those secretaries:nope: I hope your supervisor takes care of the situation.

So sorry about your cat as well:hugs: I get very attached to my furbabies myself and know how painful it is to lose one:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsG30 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm after some help..I'm. On day 9 on gonal f. My scan today showed 5 follies on left 10mm and 8 on right 10mm. And a lot of little uns. As the Dr was confirming this to the nurse I felt quite positive however he then sed he feels I can confine with stimms on same dose until wed but he doesn't elect miracles amd that I should expect for this cycle to be abandoned?!?!?!
> 
> So I've got 2 more 200 unit shots of gonal amd then a scan. Could my follies grow or should I prepare for a cancelled cycle?
> 
> If anyone could shed any light I'll be great full.
> 
> Thanks and lots of love xxxx

Hmmm I don't know but I would imagine that yes they can grow more. It seems they should grow about 2mm everyday, I think. I believe that is what I read. I think the problem is that you need them closer to 20 mm.....would the dr consider increasing your meds and then having your stim longer? I would contact him and ask questions.



tiffttc said:


> Hey ladies I haven't been on this in a few days
> 
> Ttc- congrats h&h nine months
> 
> Kat- so sorry you have this added stress with your brother families can be stressful at the best of times and I hope your hubby gets the time off that he needs
> 
> Afm- I had my scan this morning they said my eggs have grown a lot since my last scan but there still not big enough so my dr just rang me and said my hormones came back good so there giving me two more days of 200ui puregon and I have another scan Wednesday morning so she said I will be triggering Wednesday night and er will be Friday and it looks like it's going to be 7 eggs so hopefully it goes good
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing good

Thanks Tiff! Grow embies grow!!!!!



Mrs W 11 said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Mrsg - replied to you on the other thread. x
> 
> Tiff, fab news! Seems a few of us in the same boat with rescan Wednesday.
> 
> Kat - good luck tomorrow.
> 
> My scan was the same, growth but not enough so another scan Wednesday before they confirm when egg collection will be.
> 
> xx

Rooting for you hun! I am sending growing vibes to your eggies!



KatO79 said:


> Sounds good tiff, FXed your next scan looks good so you can have your ER on Friday:thumbup:
> 
> Unfortunately this is as good as my family gets (verbal and emotional abuse, scapegoating, gaslighting, silent treatment, triangulation, smear campaigns ect., you know the typical toxic, narcissistic family stuff):nope: He seems adamant in continuing the scapegoating of me, something our mother started from the day I was born. Which means I may have to go no contact with him, my sister and our cousin (as she seems to be very enmeshed with them) also for the sake of my future child as my child will be the next family scapegoat if I don't.
> 
> Mrs W hope your scan looks fine on Wednesday so you also can soon have your ER:thumbup:
> 
> AFM DH got his day off so he'll be able to come with me tomorrow.

Well I honestly think that getting all negativity out of your life is the best way. Especially, when you are going through something as emotional as IVF. I am sorry that your family isn't more supportive. It does make this tough.



rebecca822 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> This has been quite a ride for me. Starting with the very slow rising beta, and then the fact they only saw a sac without the fetus. But that 6+3 we saw a fetus and heartbeat!
> Anyways, today at my 8+3 appointment which was supposed to be my last re appointment (would b moving to my OB) the doctor said the heartbeat was extremely slow (64). A healthy fetal heartbeat should be well over 100. Since the heartbeat was nice and high before they told me I should come back for yet another scan. They expect me to miscarry in the next few days. They say the heart will stop beating. The fetus was measuring at 8+1 which was good!
> I'm sad and disappointed. I can't imagine having hope again. It feels so cruel that I had to go through all of this to get nowhere.

Aww Rebecca, I am so sorry hun! A roller coaster is an understatement. I truly hope you get through this quickly. My heart just breaks that you have to go through this. 



Jean40 said:


> Glad to hear your retrieval went well, Kat.
> 
> AFM, I didn't get a message from the IVF nurse that said I didn't need to get another beta as long as I'm bleeding, so I had called and left a message saying to fax me another order to my work fax, which is in the hallway. I kept checking the fax through lunch and then found the message (which was from Saturday), so since I didn't get a call back, I assumed I wasn't getting a fax and that was that. Oh no. I got busy in the main work area and a couple of the secretaries came in smiling a HUGE smile at me. I figured something was up, but no idea what. So, after most people had gone home, I went back to my office and saw the lab order had been placed on my desk. One of the IVF nurses uses a cover sheet. This one DID NOT. So, whichever secretary got the fax off the fax machine saw EVERYTHING and knowing the one, I am betting she googled the RE office & checked out their website & saw it was for a blood pregnancy test AND it said reason was spontaneous abortion. I was livid! I went right in and told my supervisor and since we work in health care, if any of them say ONE WORD to anyone else, they can be fired for breaching patient confidentiality. I was more upset about that than anything! Then I came home late after getting the blood drawn and discovered my smallest cat had died. I just can't take this much all at once. This was a very important anniversary in my life and it just turned into complete shit.

Oh no Jean! I am so sorry! Wow what a horrible day. I do hope that things turn around for you soon!

AFM - I just did the blood test for my second beta. I hope to get the results later today. I am so nervous. I know my first was strong but it seems it is more important to see it double than to see a strong first beta. So here I am trying my hardest to work when all I can think about are these test results.


----------



## KatO79

ttcbaby117 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good tiff, FXed your next scan looks good so you can have your ER on Friday:thumbup:
> 
> Unfortunately this is as good as my family gets (verbal and emotional abuse, scapegoating, gaslighting, silent treatment, triangulation, smear campaigns ect., you know the typical toxic, narcissistic family stuff):nope: He seems adamant in continuing the scapegoating of me, something our mother started from the day I was born. Which means I may have to go no contact with him, my sister and our cousin (as she seems to be very enmeshed with them) also for the sake of my future child as my child will be the next family scapegoat if I don't.
> 
> Mrs W hope your scan looks fine on Wednesday so you also can soon have your ER:thumbup:
> 
> AFM DH got his day off so he'll be able to come with me tomorrow.
> 
> Well I honestly think that getting all negativity out of your life is the best way. Especially, when you are going through something as emotional as IVF. I am sorry that your family isn't more supportive. It does make this tough.Click to expand...


Yep unfortunately:nope: To make things worse my brother and his wife went through numerous IVFs/FETs to have their daughter (it was a 5 year struggle as they met later in life and first started TTC when she was 41). I didn't know until I'd asked his wife about how long it took for them to conceive their daughter shortly after we started TTCing as I thought it was a pregnancy that happened naturally (although she was 46 at the time she got pregnant but since one can technically get pregnant naturally at that age.....:shrug:). You'd think that would make him more understanding and supportive. But nope, being a narcissist he's using this time in my life to hurt me more, that's what narcissists do:nope: He's like a shark that's smelled blood and is going for the kill. He was also cruel when I was job hunting for all those years. He takes every crisis in my life to hurt me more. 

I think I'll just let the silent treatment continue and avoid as much communication as possible. Once DH and I hopefully do get pregnant and have the baby, I'll take the opportunity to go no contact for good. I just don't need the backlash from certain family members (e.g. my cousin) before then:nope:

FXed for your beta :dust:


----------



## Unlucky41

Rebecca I am so sorry to hear this. Hopefully at your next scan everything is back to normal. Did you talk to your RE?

Kat glad your retrieval went well. Is your RE planning on doing a day 2 transfer it day 3 ?

Mrs w sounds like your egg retrieval is coming up. All the best.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kat that sounds like probably the best idea.


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Kat glad your retrieval went well. Is your RE planning on doing a day 2 transfer it day 3 ?

My RE is planning a Day 2 transfer since she says it gives the best results in her experience (although they also do Day 5 transfers as well, guess it depends a bit). Am feeling nervous about getting the call tomorrow about how many fertilised and if there's anything to transfer, partially because we only have 3 eggs and not e.g. 8-12 :wacko: _Trying_ to think positive so have gotten the Crinone Gel and packed one dose in my purse since they want you to bring one for your transfer.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sending you positive thoughts Kat!


----------



## tiffttc

Kat- I think what you said is the best thing to do regarding your family and I can't wait to wait to hear how many of your eggs fertilised does your dh have sperm problems mine has a really good count but really low motility and a lot of them are abnormal I really hope everything goes ok for you, you deserve it 

Afm- I had my scan this morning and it looks like 7 eggs Iam triggering tonight and er is Friday morning my clinic will ring me the next morning after er to let me no how many has fertilised and depending on how many it will be a day3 or day5 transfer Iam really hoping for a day5 as I had my son with a day5 transfer in 2012 and a bfn with a day3 transfer in July but I guess what's meant to be will be I hate how this whole process is totally out of our control 
Mrs w how was your scan??


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tiff - good luck with the ER. You are so right we have no control over this. It is uncomfortable to know that there isn't much you can do but what you are doing now. Letting go is hard! I will be sending some positive vibes to your lil embies!


----------



## tiffttc

My nurse just rang me and said that there going to give me one more day of puregon Because my hormones need to come up a bit more and Iam to trigger tomorrow night at half 10 and er is Saturday morning now I was really hoping it would be Friday as me dh my sis and her dh was planning on going away for the weekend and do a bit of xmas shopping but now that's not going to happen but maybe next weekend I just hope this is all worth it


----------



## KatO79

tiffttc said:


> My nurse just rang me and said that there going to give me one more day of puregon Because my hormones need to come up a bit more and Iam to trigger tomorrow night at half 10 and er is Saturday morning now I was really hoping it would be Friday as me dh my sis and her dh was planning on going away for the weekend and do a bit of xmas shopping but now that's not going to happen but maybe next weekend I just hope this is all worth it

Here's hoping that your ER will be Saturday then and your hormones will be fine. But too bad about not being able to get away this weekend:(

AFM just got the call: *all 3 fertilised*:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:

Getting 1 transferred and the 2 other ones will be developed into day 5 blasts and then they'll see if they're good to freeze. Going in at 10:15 AM Danish time for my transfer. I didn't hear what grade the embie that will be transferred is as I was so super excited to hear all 3 fertilised since I was afraid we might be told none fertilised:blush::haha:

I will update when I get back (evt. this post if no one else posts anything after). Trying to fill my bladder now which is a daunting task as my bladder is a bit crappy:wacko:

UPDATE: Transfer went fine although I'd drank too much water so really had to pee so they let me "take the edge off":haha: Once the speculum went in I felt like peeing again though and they could see my bladder was _completely _full:wacko: At one point I was afraid I was gonna pee on the RE:wacko: They very quickly and easily got the embie in and I got to pee right afterwards although DH found it highly amusing so he laughed his head off:growlmad: I don't know why he chose today to be annoying but I bit his head off at bit.

So now comes the wait:coffee: Go in for a pregnancy blood test on December 10th:thumbup:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Kat - sorry I didn't get to write before but have been thinking of you all day! Glad you transferred your embryo and wishing you all the best for your test on Dec 10th. Praying your other embies make it to day 5 too! 

Rebecca - I just want to say that my heart is breaking for you. So sorry for what you are going through. This is such a difficult process and I don't think we are ever going to feel the way other people that don't have to go through what we do will ever feel. We worked so hard to even get pregnant that to have it taken away is just so cruel. 

Jean - there must be some action that can be taken! What happened to you is outrageous. I hope that the delay in timing will be just what you need to move on and be successful. 

Tiff - sorry you got pushed an extra day but it's for good reason! Praying all goes well for you this weekend. 

Hi to everyone else!! Best of luck for the other ladies getting their ER this week. I am praying for you. 

AFM - I had a bit of a panic the other day and wanted to get another beta, so called for an appointment with my regular OB. Well since I was 5 weeks 3 days pregnant she said we could do a scan instead. So we did!! After a bit of difficulty in finding my uterus (it's very retroverted) we found the sac! Looks like it is just the one. Will be going for the scan on Sunday as planned at the IVF clinic so might know more then!


----------



## KatO79

Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - sorry I didn't get to write before but have been thinking of you all day! Glad you transferred your embryo and wishing you all the best for your test on Dec 10th. Praying your other embies make it to day 5 too!

Thanks Psalm:hugs: Yeah it'd be nice to have some frosties for future FETs just in case I don't get my BFP this time. But so super thrilled all 3 fertilised, I was afraid that that might've been our problem all this time but obviously not:winkwink: We signed a document giving them permission to freeze and they said we'll get a letter if any of them make it to be frozen (so guess they don't call in that case, fair enough:shrug:).




Psalm23v6 said:


> AFM - I had a bit of a panic the other day and wanted to get another beta, so called for an appointment with my regular OB. Well since I was 5 weeks 3 days pregnant she said we could do a scan instead. So we did!! After a bit of difficulty in finding my uterus (it's very retroverted) we found the sac! Looks like it is just the one. Will be going for the scan on Sunday as planned at the IVF clinic so might know more then!

Glad to hear things are progressing well and there were no problems. I know I'll be the same way when I do get a BFP though:winkwink: It's probably normal in our cases to feel that way.

AFM forgot to mention I'll be going to that Christmas luncheon at DH's friends' place (it's a couple with a little boy, about 2 years old I think) on Saturday. I think many of his friends will be coming (it's a group of friends he made at the dorm since they all lived in the same area; I came in the picture a bit later and lived in an entirely different area of the dorm). So now I'll be in a better mood if they get nosey and ask about if we're soon gonna start TTCing (since the vast majority have no idea, just this one couple that have 2 kids):haha: Think it would've bothered me even more if we had none fertilised today.

BTW seems DH's little brother asked him yesterday how the ER went, guess we'll give him the good news soon that all 3 fertilised. Will also have to let his parents know as well. Here's hoping it's a sign my lifelong horrible, horrible luck has turned:thumbup:


----------



## rebecca822

Psalm23v6 said:


> Rebecca - I just want to say that my heart is breaking for you. So sorry for what you are going through. This is such a difficult process and I don't think we are ever going to feel the way other people that don't have to go through what we do will ever feel. We worked so hard to even get pregnant that to have it taken away is just so cruel.

I guess since it was such a process to get pregnant it makes it so much worse. And the scans looked really great from 6-8 weeks I had 3 good scans and was so hopeful!
Monday we go back to confirm the missed miscarriage and then we'll probably to a d&c. I want to have genetic testing done on the fetus.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies! 

Kat - congrats on being pupo!! Amazing news that all 3 eggs fertilised! Great news. 

Rebecca - I'm so sorry to read your update, it really is heartbreaking and I totally agree with everything psalm worder so beautifully. Be kind to yourself xx

Tiff - great news that ec is scheduled! Funnily enough I was hoping mine would be Saturday but it's friday, can we swap haha?! Good luck cycle buddy!! 

Psalm - great news seeing the sac on the scan, sounds like all is progressing as it should!! Hope you see fetal pole at next scan. I know I'll be the same worrying and wanting reassurance when we get a bfp too xx

Ttc - good luck for your beta, I think they key thing is just that the number doubles over 48 hours. When are your results due? X

Afm ... Scan went well and ec is tomorrow!! Feeling nervous now!! I quite enjoyed this bit last time so I'm
Oddly looking forward to it!! Will update more when I know how navy eggs we got!!


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Kat - congrats on being pupo!! Amazing news that all 3 eggs fertilised! Great news.
> 
> Rebecca - I'm so sorry to read your update, it really is heartbreaking and I totally agree with everything psalm worder so beautifully. Be kind to yourself xx
> 
> Tiff - great news that ec is scheduled! Funnily enough I was hoping mine would be Saturday but it's friday, can we swap haha?! Good luck cycle buddy!!
> 
> Psalm - great news seeing the sac on the scan, sounds like all is progressing as it should!! Hope you see fetal pole at next scan. I know I'll be the same worrying and wanting reassurance when we get a bfp too xx
> 
> Ttc - good luck for your beta, I think they key thing is just that the number doubles over 48 hours. When are your results due? X
> 
> Afm ... Scan went well and ec is tomorrow!! Feeling nervous now!! I quite enjoyed this bit last time so I'm
> Oddly looking forward to it!! Will update more when I know how navy eggs we got!!

Thanks Mrs W:flower: Yeah I was super surprised and excited myself. Here's hoping the 2 other embies make it to day 5 and are deemed viable for the freezing process. That way we have a couple for FETs.

Good luck with your EC tomorrow! Hope it goes well. Let us know how it goes:happydance:


----------



## tiffttc

Kat- wohoo that's so great congrats on being pupo and I really hope you get to freeze the other 2 it will be easier on you to do a fet next time but hopefully you will get your bfp this time

Rebecca- Iam praying that you get good news Monday but at least you know you can get pregnant take time to let yourself heal from this Iam praying for you :hugs:

Mrs w- haha ya can we swap?? We've changed our plans to next weekend and my son is going to his grandparents house so two nights of a full nights sleep ahh I can't wait I can't wait to hear how your er goes I guess we will be in the ttw together is your clinic going to do a day3 transfer or day5?? 

Afm- Iam triggering tonight at half 10 and Iam going puttin up my xmas decorations tomorrow before er because I will be doing no stretching from sat until I find out if Iam pregnant and the toy show is on da telly tomorrow night and I want all the decorations up because my son understands about santa and xmas now and he's all excited it really is a time for kids I prob won't be on this tomorrow I'll be to busy but I will defo be on for an update Saturday to let ye know how I got on


----------



## KatO79

tiffttc said:


> Afm- Iam triggering tonight at half 10 and Iam going puttin up my xmas decorations tomorrow before er because I will be doing no stretching from sat until I find out if Iam pregnant and the toy show is on da telly tomorrow night and I want all the decorations up because my son understands about santa and xmas now and he's all excited it really is a time for kids I prob won't be on this tomorrow I'll be to busy but I will defo be on for an update Saturday to let ye know how I got on

Eeek so exciting:happydance: Hope your trigger goes well and likewise for your ER:thumbup: Will be eagerly waiting to read your update! I'll be out Saturday afternoon for that Chrsitmas luncheon so will read it ASAP.

So cute about your son:flower:

BTW everyone, I'll be going in for a root tip amputation on one of my teeth on Monday (have an infection) and am having second thoughts if a local anesthetic would mess up my pregnancy chances, despite my dentist assuring me it won't. The problem is I can't put it off for very long......


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tiif, they are hoping day 5 transfer, although I didn't make it that far last time as didn't have enough embryos. We will see! Good luck for Saturday x


----------



## tiffttc

Girls just a quick question I just took my trigger and Iam taking pregnyl 10,000 so If any has took this you will no there's one water to two powders you have to draw up the water and put it in the powder and then draw that up and put it in the second powder and then draw that up, then take off your long needle and put on the small one for injecting and get rid of any air bubbles so I done all that perfect until I came to the part of getting rid of the air bubbles as I was pushing the syringe up and I think I lost a small bit of it and now Iam worried it won't work aswell do ur think it will still be ok I don't want to ring my clinic incase they cancel me


----------



## KatO79

tiffttc said:


> Girls just a quick question I just took my trigger and Iam taking pregnyl 10,000 so If any has took this you will no there's one water to two powders you have to draw up the water and put it in the powder and then draw that up and put it in the second powder and then draw that up, then take off your long needle and put on the small one for injecting and get rid of any air bubbles so I done all that perfect until I came to the part of getting rid of the air bubbles as I was pushing the syringe up and I think I lost a small bit of it and now Iam worried it won't work aswell do ur think it will still be ok I don't want to ring my clinic incase they cancel me


Sorry, first saw this now as I also went to bed early last night:wacko: Had to get up really early today to take our car to get winter tires and DH scheduled a crazy early appointment:dohh:

I don't have very much experience in Pregnyl (took it only once for my 6th IUI; otherwise have only used Ovitrelle Pens including for this 1st round of IVF):nope: But I would think if it's a tiny amount that it won't make much difference. I've always assumed there's a bit extra in those vials. They know you have to get rid of air bubbles and such so I would think they've taken that into consideration when they made them. I definitely don't think you have to get every single last drop in, that's expecting everyone to have super crazy Lab Tech skills and even then it's probably very difficult (this is coming from someone with a Lab Tech Degree BTW :winkwink:).

If you're not much for Pregnyl, maybe you can ask next time (although hopefully there won't be a next time:winkwink:) to use e.g. Ovitrelle since it's in pen form? It's very easy to use:thumbup:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Tiff - as Kat says, you should be fine if a little bit escapes. They account for that. All the best for tomorrow for ER!

Mrs. W - good luck for your ER today. Will be thinking of you! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks Kat that's makes me feel so much better I was really worried about it but what you said makes sense I think Iam over stressing I have used ovitrelle once before and I was fine it defo was a lot easier but they recommend pregnyl now I have no idea why but Iam trying to keep myself busy today Iam nervous and excited I hate the er part my clinic only gives pethadene and valume so you pretty much can still feel everything but in a drunk like state Iam just wondering if you get your bfp are you still going to have a few drinks over xmas like not go crazy but a glass of wine here and there lol 

Thanks psalms :thumbup: I hope so to I think Iam just over thinking it 

Mrs w- I can't wait to hear how you got on I hope your feeling ok


----------



## KatO79

Hi Psalm :wave:



tiffttc said:


> Thanks Kat that's makes me feel so much better I was really worried about it but what you said makes sense I think Iam over stressing I have used ovitrelle once before and I was fine it defo was a lot easier but they recommend pregnyl now I have no idea why but Iam trying to keep myself busy today Iam nervous and excited I hate the er part my clinic only gives pethadene and valume so you pretty much can still feel everything but in a drunk like state Iam just wondering if you get your bfp are you still going to have a few drinks over xmas like not go crazy but a glass of wine here and there lol

So strange, I wonder why that is:-k I (almost) always seem to get Ovitrelle but maybe they prefer it here:shrug:

That sounds really crappy:nope: They gave me morphine (plus a local anesthetic in the vagina) so I didn't really feel a thing until she switched ovaries, then they had to give me a bit more. If the pain gets really bad just ask for a bit more.

Probably not. I did have a couple of glasses of wine some weeks ago but feel really bad about it still so think I'll stay away from alcohol. The only thing that'll stink is missing out on the traditional Danish Gløgg (it has red wine, port and rum in it although there are versions with white wine). This one place in the city makes really excellent Gløgg but guess will have to pass as there's a large amount of alcohol in them:wacko: Will have to look into non-alcoholic versions and make one myself I guess:winkwink:

BTW took my first dose of Crinone Gel (8%) this morning :) The RE gave me my 1st dose right after the ET so this was my 1st time doing it myself. Went pretty easily.


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat Congrats on being pupo. All the best to your visit to the dentist. I am sure everything will go ok. Hope you get some frosties!

Good luck to both tiff and Mrs w for ER can't wait to hear the results. 

AFM hope my AF comes tomorrowso we have a chance to transfer before xmas. I take ages to oovulation hence I am not confident it is happen in time.


----------



## ttcbaby117

psalm - so happy to hear everything is okay! 

kat - congrats on being PUPO

Rebecca - Aww hun, again I am just so sorry! You are so right. We go through so much to get here and then it is taken away like this. Maybe it is a good idea to do the genetic testing.

Mrs W - thinking of you! I hope all goes well.

unlucky - come on AF!

AFM - I did my third beta today but wont get results till Monday b/c of the holiday. Im not happy but I have to deal.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi all, just a quicky as feeling shattered. Got 7 eggs. One more than my first cycle. Just need to pray the quality is good now. Xx


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Unlucky and ttc:hugs: Here's hoping your next beta looks good too:thumbup:



Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi all, just a quicky as feeling shattered. Got 7 eggs. One more than my first cycle. Just need to pray the quality is good now. Xx

Awww Mrs W:hugs: Here's hoping they're 7 prime eggs and you get lucky and get lots of embies. FXed!

When do they let you know how many fertilised? Day 3?


----------



## Unlucky41

TTC what was the result of your second beta did you post that? Sorry didn't see it. Wishing you all the best for Monday. 

Mrs w 7 eggs is nothing to be upset about! Let's hope for good fertilization!


----------



## TLK

Just to let you know, I got my BETA and I am pregnant! I know there is still a lot of hurdles to overcome but, for now, I am pregnant. 

Thank you for all your support and good luck to you all!

Trista


----------



## ttcbaby117

Praying they are all stellar Mrs W


----------



## Psalm23v6

TLK - congratulations! So happy to hear that. As you say, take it one day at a time. These early weeks are so daunting. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Mrs. W - congrats on the 7 eggs. I hope you have a good fertilization rate and have some good embies to transfer - hopefully Day 5 like you said.

Unlucky - Hope your AF shows up right on time so you can get started. Will be praying for you. 

TTC - sorry you have to wait til Monday for the results! Waiting is such torture in this process. Am sure everything is going well. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Hi to all! Enjoy the weekend and Tiff update is when you can on your ER! Best of luck xoxo


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies, was hoping I would be more relaxed this cycle but just feel so anxious, I am not a very good ivf patient!! I worry constantly about every eventuality, including worrying that the worrying will have a negative impact but cant seem to stop. 

Kat we will hear today how many fertilised. Last time out of 6 eggs only 2 fertilised so I am hoping for a lot more!! How are you feeling so far?

TLK - yay!! Congrats, wonderful news. Thrilled for you hun. 

Tiff - good luck today x

Unlucky - hope af hurries up, get your best whit pants out haha that will bring her along. x

TTC, sorry you have more waiting. 

Hello to everyone and thank you all for your kid comments. Will let you know later how many embies we have!!


----------



## KatO79

Congrats TLK, H&H 9 months:flower: You're welcome to stick around:winkwink:



Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks ladies, was hoping I would be more relaxed this cycle but just feel so anxious, I am not a very good ivf patient!! I worry constantly about every eventuality, including worrying that the worrying will have a negative impact but cant seem to stop.
> 
> Kat we will hear today how many fertilised. Last time out of 6 eggs only 2 fertilised so I am hoping for a lot more!! How are you feeling so far?
> 
> TLK - yay!! Congrats, wonderful news. Thrilled for you hun.
> 
> Tiff - good luck today x
> 
> Unlucky - hope af hurries up, get your best whit pants out haha that will bring her along. x
> 
> TTC, sorry you have more waiting.
> 
> Hello to everyone and thank you all for your kid comments. Will let you know later how many embies we have!!

FXed you have more this time:thumbup:

AFM not feeling much of anything but I'm only 2dp2dt today so wasn't expecting to feel much of anything yet at this point:shrug: Although I think the Crinone Gel is making me a bit hormonal already:wacko: Praying this one will implant though! Feeling nervous about today since we'll be going to a Christmas luncheon hosted by a couple that are friends with DH and many of DH's other friends will be there. Although I use friends loosely here: we see all these people maybe 1-2 a year, especially since the vast majority have kids (1-2 each) and we don't:nope: Afraid especially this one woman (she had her son about 2 years ago and conceived easily) will start asking questions *again* and that when DH and I explain they'll all be poo pooing it and coming with lame advice e.g. "Just relax!":wacko: DH says if it gets really bad we can just leave early and he'll step in if it gets too crazy but he's mostly the conflict avoidant type so can't see that happening:nope: I still remember a few years ago his big brother's at the time MIL (the big brother and his wife recently divorced) verbally assaulted me at my in-laws' joint birthday party (since they're only a few weeks apart) because I mentioned we were thinking of moving to the US since we felt it'd be a bit easier for me to get a job there: she was drunk so she went crazy and told me in a venemous voice how incredibly selfish I am for wanting to take DH away from his family:wacko: I tried telling her we'll see what happens to brush it off and change topic but she kept going on and on and becoming more adamant so I walked away (I didn't want to create a scene) and started crying when I found DH. BTW she didn't attack me until DH and his little brother each excused themselves for different reasons so I was alone with her. He did *nothing*, no telling her she was out of line or anything:wacko: So yeah, he doesn't like to get into conflict with people, I blame his parents since they're a bit the same way:dohh:


----------



## tiffttc

Hey girls just a quick update as Iam completely exhausted my er went well they got 11 eggs which Iam happy with as I thought there was only going to be 7 eggs so let's just hope we get good fertilisation I will no in the morning how many fertilised 

Mrs w- did u get your fertilisation report yet?? Iam thinking of you


----------



## Psalm23v6

Excellent Tiff!! Fingers crossed for a good report tomorrow morning. Take good care of yourself for the next few days. If you feel any mild OHSS coming on drink Gatorade and even a whey protein shake (that's what my dr recommended).


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks psalm I live in Ireland so what would be the closest to Gatorade Here do you no x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Great news tiff!! 

Yes 5 fertilised. Last time only 2 of 6 fertilised so although a full house would've been nice I'm ok with this xx


----------



## tiffttc

Mrs w- 5 out of 7 is a great fertilisation my last cycle in July I had 10 eggs with only one fertilised so I think you will definitely make it to day5 and you might even get something to freeze I just hoping this time my fertilise I really anxious and worried but my clinic always rings at like 9am so I won't have to wait around all day worrying


----------



## Mrs W 11

The clinic did icsi this time even tho dhs swimmers are fine. 

I hope you get a good fert rate tiff xx


----------



## Unlucky41

Tlk Congrats wonderful news this board is getting luckier! 

Mrs W so happy for you 5 fertilized is a great result can't wait to hear how many blastocyst you get. 

Tiff 11 eggs is heaps. Rest up and drink lots. What sports drink do you have in Ireland which gives you glucose and hydrates you quick. Drink that.


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks Mrs w I really hope so to 

Thanks unlucky I really hope 11 is enough and I think lucosade has glucose and hydrates quick Iam going to buy a good few bottles tomorrow what will the glucose do....stop me from ohss?? 

I will update ye on my fertilisation when the embryologist rings me 

I hope your feeling well Kat have you any symptoms yet I hope this ttw goes quickly for xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Mrs. W - excellent fertilization rate! So happy for you. Fingers crossed you get some good embies. 

Tiff - Unlucky is right. Lucozade is the best equivalent in Ireland/UK. You don't need to drink too much of it since its full of sugar but it can help the bloating after ER. 

Kat - Hope you're doing well. It's not likely that you will feel anything yet but just keep taking good care of yourself. 

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM - I went for my viability scan at the clinic where we did IVF today and we actually heard and saw the heart beating. I started crying. I just couldn't believe what I was seeing - it has taken us so long to get here. I know we have a long way to go yet and I am freaking out all the time that something will go wrong, but things are going the right way for now. Next scan December 16th plus another dose of intralipids. The clinic has switched me from PIO back to pessaries (yuck so messy) which I am not super thrilled about in terms of messiness, but it should be fine.


----------



## KatO79

tiff: Wow congrats on so many eggs:happydance: FXed you get a good fertilisation report tomorrow!

Mrs W: Congrats on your fertilisation report, that sounds really good:happydance: 

Psalm: Yeah I'm not expecting to feel anything for a while. Also the Crinone might make me feel symptoms so will be taking anything I feel with a grain of salt:shrug:

AFM got the build up of Crinone cleared out this morning (was advised to do this every few days), very gross and sorry if TMI:wacko: 

As for last night luckily no one directly asked us about having kids although one did make a passing comment but quickly moved on to another topic so DH and I didn't feel like saying anything in that case:shrug: We stayed a bit too long because DH wanted to play the gift game (people buy semi-cheap gifts and they get exchanged and passed around the table, also according to a roll of the dice what happens e.g. you take one of someone's gift and give it to someone else if you roll a 3 I think) which was taking longer than he thought so once he had no gifts we left before anyone gave him one as we didn't want to be stuck there any longer. We only reached to get to his big brother and the theater just about in time. After the play/concert (we saw "Imagine") we went to a bar where him and his brother had a couple of beers and I stuck with cola. It was a long night and I was exhausted in the end, think the Crinone is affecting me and making me tired:wacko:


----------



## tiffttc

Hey everyone my dr rang this morning and out of our 11 eggs she injected 10 eggs we opted for icsi with them all so 6 eggs has fertilised which Iam really happy with as our last cycle we had 10 and only 1 fertilised so Iam just praying they continue and we get something to freeze this time they are going for a day 5 transfer if they make it to that I really hope they do 

Psalms- wow that's the best feeling ever to know there's something so special growing inside you Iam so happy for you and Ya lucozade is really sugary maybe if I drink 1 or 2 bottles cause I do feel kinda bloated now 

Kat- Iam glad your party went smoothly even tho it went in a bit longer then you expected I've also started my crinone my clinic starts you as soon as you've had er but I probably won't get any symptoms for another few days how do you get rid of the crinone build up because it's really annoying all the white stuff (sorry tmi)

Mrs w- have they any more updates on your embies?? my clinic rings every morning to tell me how there doing


----------



## KatO79

tiffttc said:


> Hey everyone my dr rang this morning and out of our 11 eggs she injected 10 eggs we opted for icsi with them all so 6 eggs has fertilised which Iam really happy with as our last cycle we had 10 and only 1 fertilised so Iam just praying they continue and we get something to freeze this time they are going for a day 5 transfer if they make it to that I really hope they do
> 
> Psalms- wow that's the best feeling ever to know there's something so special growing inside you Iam so happy for you and Ya lucozade is really sugary maybe if I drink 1 or 2 bottles cause I do feel kinda bloated now
> 
> Kat- Iam glad your party went smoothly even tho it went in a bit longer then you expected I've also started my crinone my clinic starts you as soon as you've had er but I probably won't get any symptoms for another few days how do you get rid of the crinone build up because it's really annoying all the white stuff (sorry tmi)
> 
> Mrs w- have they any more updates on your embies?? my clinic rings every morning to tell me how there doing


Sounds good, here's hoping you get some frosties out of this as well:flower: I'm still waiting to see if I get a letter about my 2 which should come within the next few days if they made it to Day 5.

I kinda knew it would last long but we had to go before we got dessert (which was a bummer) to make it to see that theater piece with my oldest BIL. Which was fine as the vast majority of the people at that party I barely know and it was mostly the one couple that talked to us (the one with 2 kids that know we have infertility). They're the only ones that know us somewhat since we see them about 3 times a year, everyone else pretty much ditched us after having kids. Although there is one couple that doesn't have kids yet as they've recently become serious and have only moved in together not long ago I think (he was otherwise in a pretty long-term relationship with someone else that didn't work out). To be honest I'm not even sure why we get invited each year for Christmas since it's the only time we see the rest of them:shrug: I was just thankful no one was pregnant as I was fearing that possibility:wacko: 

You only clear things out every few days though so don't do it every day. Today was my first try and I did it right before putting today's dose in. Just put your fingers in there, dig way in so you're getting your fingers around the build up around your cervix and shovel it out. I warn you though it's pretty gross:wacko::sick:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tiff- awesome report. You did good hi. Rest up and wait for them to put them back

Mrs w- that is an awesome fert report. Good job

Psalm - that is so wonderful. I am anxiously anticipating when I can see/hear my lil
One heartbeat. How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tiff that's great, 6 embies, happy days!! No I don't get anymore updates now until Wednesday! So nervous!


----------



## Unlucky41

Psalm Congrats on hearing the heart beat. Awesome feeling eh can't wait to hear it again. 

Tiff great news !

Kat when is your test again? 

AFM AF came yesterday so we have a chance to at least be pupo at xmas


----------



## ttcbaby117

Great news Unlucky!!!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Unlucky - that's great news! Here's hoping your PUPO for Xmas. 

Kat - I have never done the "cleaning out" though I guess it makes sense. Did your dr tell you to do it? 

Tiff - great news! Really hoping you have some good ones by Day 5. How many will you transfer? 

Mrs. W - oh the agony of waiting! I hope you have somethings brake your mind off what I can only imagine is torture. Praying for good news for you Wednesday. 

TTC - best of luck for the result of your now completely out of date beta! When do you go in for your viability scan? I am now 6w3d and baby was measuring 6w2d yesterday - so right on schedule. 

You are all so right about how amazing it is to hear the heartbeat - I wish it for all of you really soon and you have been such a wonderful help to me in this process! I hope this tread continues to be lucky!


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky: Glad AF showed up so you can get started:winkwink: I go in for my blood test December 10th. I don't think I'll be testing before as I only have a couple of FRERs left that are 2 months over their shelf life and can't get them before then anyway as I need to order them from the UK. I know though that I'll be a wreck that day though as I have to go in in the morning and can call early afternoon for the results. This is going to be a crappy Christmas if it's a BFN :( Plus I won't be able to get started with the next step (an FET or IVF #2, depending on if we have frosties or not) until January after New Years since they always make you take a break 1 cycle in between. Not that I could reach it anyway because of the holidays since they're closed between the 24th (which is when we celebrate Christmas here) and New Years I think, maybe they close already the 23rd.

Psalm: Yes my RE told me to. Otherwise you get lots of build up around your cervix that doesn't get absorbed, it just sits there.

AFM I'm 4dp2dt today. Going in to my dentist for that root tip amputation this afternoon.

UPDATE: So turns out that the guy that came in to do my operation feels we *shouldn't* go ahead seeing as how it's not an emergency (e.g. I'm not in any pain) and he's afraid that the anesthetic _could potentially_ have a negative affect on my pregnancy chances. He says it's more sure to wait until the 2nd trimester if I'm pregnant this time and be on the safe side since he doesn't want for either of us to feel it may have been the surgery that caused me to get a BFN this time. Funnily enough he felt we should wait but my female dentist and her female assistant said they'd both have gone ahead with getting it done if it was them :wacko: So we set up an appointment for March that can be moved if I don't get pregnant this time but it first happens in January.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Psalm23v6 said:


> Unlucky - that's great news! Here's hoping your PUPO for Xmas.
> 
> Kat - I have never done the "cleaning out" though I guess it makes sense. Did your dr tell you to do it?
> 
> Tiff - great news! Really hoping you have some good ones by Day 5. How many will you transfer?
> 
> Mrs. W - oh the agony of waiting! I hope you have somethings brake your mind off what I can only imagine is torture. Praying for good news for you Wednesday.
> 
> TTC - best of luck for the result of your now completely out of date beta! When do you go in for your viability scan? I am now 6w3d and baby was measuring 6w2d yesterday - so right on schedule.
> 
> You are all so right about how amazing it is to hear the heartbeat - I wish it for all of you really soon and you have been such a wonderful help to me in this process! I hope this tread continues to be lucky!

I know right! It is out of date and ridiculous! I cant believe the drs office didn't have SOMEONE in over the weekend that could have sent me a quick email. I am a bit upset over it but I am trying not to dwell! I don't have my viability scan until Dec 11th, which is when I will be 7 weeks. I am not sure why they make you wait so long! It is so awesome you were able to hear your lil bub already. My nurse said they like to wait till 7 weeks to ensure that you can hear and see something. Surely, by 6 weeks you can do that! Waiting an extra week is torture!


----------



## rebecca822

It's officially over. There's no fetal heartbeat.
I'm having a d&c done tomorrow.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh No Rebecca, so sorry hun! I know words cannot help you right now. Know that we understand your grief and we are here should you need us.


----------



## Unlucky41

So sorry to hear this Rebecca. Take as long as you need to grief but always remember you have quite a few frosties waiting for you. 

Doctor called yesterday and said we can't go ahead this cycle due to my long natural cycle. He said we could do a medicated one but it is slightly less chance of working and much more costly. I was so sad yesterday until I got another job interview this Thursday. 

I believe God is keeping me be more patient. I will be transferring in Jan for sure I hope. Will be following your stories though!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Unlucky - January will soon come around, enjoy a lovely Xmas and you'll be cycling before you know it. Good luck at the job interview! 

Ttc - any news yet Hun? Not long now until your scan!! 

Rebecca - oh Hun I'm so so sorry, it's so cruel to loose a baby anytime but after fertility treatment is so difficult. It is good that you have frosties though so that you can try again in the new year. 

Psalm I'm sorry I didn't say congrats on hearing the heartbeat!! Exciting times!! 

Kat I've never cleared out either, I'll ask about that, thank you. Good for you not testing early, stay in your pupo bubble as long as you can. 

Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Unlucky - Yes LTTTC is a test of patience.....Sorry you have to wait.

Mrs W - NO, I am so frustrated they have not called me yet. I guess they have a back log from the holiday weekend.


----------



## Jean40

I just got back from my follow up with my RE. We both agree that they don't have much left of donor embryos and that I should look into the larger group in the larger city to see what they have. The IVF coordinator is going to call me back tomorrow to tell me what is left because others have their selections on reserve. I didn't really get much more from that except that he doesn't know much about immune issues and doesn't think that's my problem. Well, then tell me what it is because I'm still unexplained infertility! I have a known autoimmune disease and everything I'm looking into says that must be ruled out FIRST. So, I will get a consult with a group in NYC. It's the closest place I see from where I live. I had hoped RE would know someone closer to here, but he doesn't, so it's all up to me to figure this out. So, here goes another year down the drain and to a third RE group!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Rebecca - I am so so sorry for what you are going through. This is so cruel hun. You are in my prayers and I hope that you can take the time to grieve and start again when you are ready to. :hugs:

Unlucky - congratulations on the next job interview. Yes I often ask if God is trying to test my patience but I know he is on this journey with us, even if it seems hard to believe at times. Sorry that you have to wait another cycle, but January will be it for you I am sure. 

Jean - I hope you can get some answers soon. You really need to have appropriate testing done it seems? We had to push really hard for certain tests to be done on us, and of course it didn't really find anything, but at least you have piece of mind that you have tried everything. 

Kat - it's probably for the best that you didn't have the dental work done. If, and only if, something had not happened for you this cycle, you would always potentially be asking what if. That's a terrible situation to be in hun. 

Mrs W - thank you! Hoping you are keeping busy while waiting for Wednesday's update. Got everything crossed for you. 

TTC - I can't believe they still haven't got back to you! You might as well have gone in on Monday and then got same day beta back! Fingers crossed its good news when you finally hear it. 

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - nothing much to report. We are off on a small break for a few days today. We have a national holiday in Dubai and so are heading out of town. Will be checking in with all of you and wishing those who are having ET soon all the best :thumbup:


----------



## KatO79

rebecca822 said:


> It's officially over. There's no fetal heartbeat.
> I'm having a d&c done tomorrow.

So sorry rebecca, hope you get your rainbow very soon:hugs::hugs:



Unlucky41 said:


> Doctor called yesterday and said we can't go ahead this cycle due to my long natural cycle. He said we could do a medicated one but it is slightly less chance of working and much more costly. I was so sad yesterday until I got another job interview this Thursday.
> 
> I believe God is keeping me be more patient. I will be transferring in Jan for sure I hope. Will be following your stories though!

Sorry that you couldn't get started this month Unlucky, FXed you get the green light for January:flower:

Good luck with your interview:thumbup:




Mrs W 11 said:


> Kat I've never cleared out either, I'll ask about that, thank you. Good for you not testing early, stay in your pupo bubble as long as you can.
> 
> Xx

Yeah it might be best to wait until the blood test and just see what the results are. Especially when I'll be getting the results that same day.



Jean40 said:


> I just got back from my follow up with my RE. We both agree that they don't have much left of donor embryos and that I should look into the larger group in the larger city to see what they have. The IVF coordinator is going to call me back tomorrow to tell me what is left because others have their selections on reserve. I didn't really get much more from that except that he doesn't know much about immune issues and doesn't think that's my problem. Well, then tell me what it is because I'm still unexplained infertility! I have a known autoimmune disease and everything I'm looking into says that must be ruled out FIRST. So, I will get a consult with a group in NYC. It's the closest place I see from where I live. I had hoped RE would know someone closer to here, but he doesn't, so it's all up to me to figure this out. So, here goes another year down the drain and to a third RE group!

Sorry Jean about your RE, it might be for the best to find a new one that listens to you and would be more interested in testing you. If nothing else to rule it out completely if you don't have one like this one thinks:shrug:

Hope you soon manage to find some donor embies you're happy with:happydance: 



Psalm23v6 said:


> Kat - it's probably for the best that you didn't have the dental work done. If, and only if, something had not happened for you this cycle, you would always potentially be asking what if. That's a terrible situation to be in hun.

Yeah probably but I was in a tight spot as my RE said it was up to the dentist if she'd do it on a pregnant woman and my dentist then kept on saying that she would and was 100% sure it wouldn't disturb anything. Even her assistant apparently agreed with her. I just don't get though why she didn't call the male dentist to ask him to be sure since he knows much more about the procedure apparently:nope: 

Hope you have a great holiday Psalm:flower:

AFM nothing to report yet although I'm attributing everything I do feel to the Crinone, just in case it's a BFN to keep myself from being too hopeful. Haven't seen my childish friend since her birthday on the 31st of October and she hasn't been asking for updates on how this IVF cycle went. The only thing she has asked if we all 4 can go in and see the new Star Wars movie on the 17th or 19th of December as her and her boyfriend are taking off on the 21st to the Faroe Islands where her grandparents live. I don't know if it's because she's just being her usual selfish self since she's studying (which is why she can't TTC now) and has a boyfriend (since she always is less clingy in that situation). I know she would've liked to also start trying around now as well (she wants 2 children: 1 boy and 1 girl, preferably in that order:wacko:) and since finding out we have unexplained infertility has been extra nervous of having a similiar issue (she's 33). I just don't know although she'll probably ask when we see her:shrug:


----------



## tiffttc

Hey everyone 

Rebecca- is so sorry Hun no words can heal what your going through so give yourself time to heal and when your ready to get back on the horse you have frosties waiting for you 

Kat- I defo wouldn't have gone with the dentist using anything on me I would be to nervous but here in Ireland all they will do if you think your pregnant or are pregnant is a teeth cleaning nothing else so I was kinda surprised your dentist was going to do that on you and are you having really weird dreams with the crinone I dreamed last night that my dr rang me and said none of our embies divided today and that they were red poison embryos it was so frightening and really weird at the same time thank god tho that's not true and I can't to hear your good news on the 10th 

Psalms- thanks and well my dr wants to only transfer 1 as Iam only 22 they think Iam to young to transfer two but I did get pregnant with one day5 embie with my son but that was 3 yrs ago and the cycle we had in July they transferred one day3 embie and I got a bfn so I've been trying to push for two to be transferred as I would feel a lot better that at least one might connect and if I had twins I wouldn't mind that as I would be finished my family I only want 3 kids but they told me I do have a say but the final decision goes to my dr so I won't no till thursday for defo how many but it's looking like one 

Mrs w- Iam thinking of you I can't wait to hear your report tomorrow 

Afm- my dr rang yesterday and said all 6 embryos have divided she said that on day two they like to see between two cells and four cells so I had three 4 cells one 3 cell and two 2 cells so she was happy and so am I so this morning she rang again and said all 6 are still going strong she said that someone will ring me tomorrow to arrange a time to come in thursday for a day5 transfer so they will pick the best one and freeze the rest Iam so happy this time we might get something to freeze and Iam aslo to going away for the weekend after my et for some relaxing time me my hubby my sis and her hubby Iam really looking forward to it 

I hope everyone is doing well sorry if I forgot anyone


----------



## KatO79

tiffttc said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Rebecca- is so sorry Hun no words can heal what your going through so give yourself time to heal and when your ready to get back on the horse you have frosties waiting for you
> 
> Kat- I defo wouldn't have gone with the dentist using anything on me I would be to nervous but here in Ireland all they will do if you think your pregnant or are pregnant is a teeth cleaning nothing else so I was kinda surprised your dentist was going to do that on you and are you having really weird dreams with the crinone I dreamed last night that my dr rang me and said none of our embies divided today and that they were red poison embryos it was so frightening and really weird at the same time thank god tho that's not true and I can't to hear your good news on the 10th
> 
> Psalms- thanks and well my dr wants to only transfer 1 as Iam only 22 they think Iam to young to transfer two but I did get pregnant with one day5 embie with my son but that was 3 yrs ago and the cycle we had in July they transferred one day3 embie and I got a bfn so I've been trying to push for two to be transferred as I would feel a lot better that at least one might connect and if I had twins I wouldn't mind that as I would be finished my family I only want 3 kids but they told me I do have a say but the final decision goes to my dr so I won't no till thursday for defo how many but it's looking like one
> 
> Mrs w- Iam thinking of you I can't wait to hear your report tomorrow
> 
> Afm- my dr rang yesterday and said all 6 embryos have divided she said that on day two they like to see between two cells and four cells so I had three 4 cells one 3 cell and two 2 cells so she was happy and so am I so this morning she rang again and said all 6 are still going strong she said that someone will ring me tomorrow to arrange a time to come in thursday for a day5 transfer so they will pick the best one and freeze the rest Iam so happy this time we might get something to freeze and Iam aslo to going away for the weekend after my et for some relaxing time me my hubby my sis and her hubby Iam really looking forward to it
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well sorry if I forgot anyone


Yeah I don't know what's up with that dentist, she's normally pretty good:nope: Don't think I'll switch at this point since we're planning on moving in the next 6 months or so so there's no point. I'll be moving far away enough that she'll get me needing to find a new dentist closer to where I will be living. Might be good since my narcissistic mother uses her and won't be able to use her to get extra info on me once I move. I haven't even been able to tell her why my teeth are so bad out of fear she'll ask my mother and she'll lie and tell her that I'm lying about everything.

As to having 2 embies put back in, my RE claims it can actually decrease your chances if one is of lesser quality than the other one. Plus if it increases your chances, I've heard it's only by 5% or so:shrug: I hope your ET goes well and great news on your embies:happydance:

Thanks, I also hope it's good news on the 10th as well but preparing myself mentally in case it is a BFN.


----------



## tiffttc

Ya fresh start fresh dentist and aleast you don't have to watch what you say either oh really that makes me feel better about one being put back in you would think tho the rates would be higher and Ya I think it's best not to get to excited because the blow won't be as bad and if you get good news the excitement is so much better I won't be testing early either as last time I tested early and got the end of my trigger so I thought I was pregnant but when I realised I wasn't it was a lot harder to take in but I have good hope you Iam keeping you in my prayers


----------



## KatO79

tiffttc said:


> Ya fresh start fresh dentist and aleast you don't have to watch what you say either oh really that makes me feel better about one being put back in you would think tho the rates would be higher and Ya I think it's best not to get to excited because the blow won't be as bad and if you get good news the excitement is so much better I won't be testing early either as last time I tested early and got the end of my trigger so I thought I was pregnant but when I realised I wasn't it was a lot harder to take in but I have good hope you Iam keeping you in my prayers


Yeah, it'll be nice to tell any dentist I have the truth. I've kept on having the same dentist as her since we moved here in Summer of 1995:dohh:

Yep strangely enough I don't think the rates are higher. My clinic at the hospital also doesn't do it because they say twin pregnancies are risky since they are often born earlier and smaller, sometimes 1 or both with health issues. So they say they'd rather help people have their babies 1 at a time.

I think if I was going to test, it'd be the same morning or the morning before my blood test. But yeah, think it's probably best to not test at all. If I do get a positive blood test, I can always buy an HPT and pee on it just to see the two lines and have a pic :haha:

Thanks, FXed for you too:flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jean - So sorry you have to move on, but I would def get another opinion about the immune this, especially since you already know you have an issue there. Is dr Braverman to far away from you? Good luck hun! 

Psalm - enjoy your time away! 

Kat- tww is torture hun, I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Tiff - That is awesome news!!!! Woohoo for a 5 day transfer

AFM - I finally got my 3rd and last beta back, it is 3861. The nurse seemed very happy with the increase so I will be happy also. My first scan is scheduled for Dec 11th. I am so excited to see what is in there!


----------



## rebecca822

Had my d&c today, happy to be over with it. Really just want to move on. We'll probably wait 4-6 moths to do an FET


----------



## Mrs W 11

Rebecca :hugs: I am so sorry, take all the time you need to grieve and look after yourself. You will know when the time is right to crack on with your next move. Thinking of you, I have had a loss and I understand how you must be feeling. Always here if you want to chat.

Ttc - woo goo great beta and brilliant news, so happy for you!! Hope you have super news at your scan too!! Keep positive, it's happening!! You are pregnant! 

Tiff - great news that all of your embies are doing well and doing what they should!!! And lovely to get daily updates so that you know what is happening.

Afm - transfer is going to be today!! Feeling excited and nervous!! They didn't tell me how many embryos we have left or what the quality is on the phone so will just have to wait and see later what happens.


----------



## Jean40

ttcbaby, I was looking at clinics in NYC, it is 5-6 hours from here, but I can't find anyone closer. I was hoping to find someone in Washington DC or Baltimore or even Philadelphia, but I haven't seen anyone in my quick searches.


----------



## rebecca822

Mrs W- thanks for your kind words.

Good luck with your transfer today.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Glad it is over for you Rebecca! Enjoy life a little or as much as you can.


----------



## rebecca822

ttcbaby117 said:


> Glad it is over for you Rebecca! Enjoy life a little or as much as you can.

I plan on having wine with dinner tonight ;)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jean - Braverman is in New York, and I have heard he is amazing with immune issues....

https://www.preventmiscarriage.com/About-Us.aspx


----------



## KatO79

FXed for you Mrs W!

AFM still haven't gotten a letter about the 2 embies if they made it to Day 5 and were deemed good to freeze or not:wacko: Afraid this is bad news but DH says he thinks they said we'd get a letter either way and they're just taking their sweet time sending it:shrug: It'll stink if none were viable for it and we'll be forced to do a 2nd fresh IVF cycle if it's a BFN this time:nope:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ladies I am now pupo with 2 embryos!! Really happy the Dr said they looked perfect. Fingers and toes crossed now!! 2 of our 5 had stopped developing and so we had 3 left. 2 were perfect for transferring and the third was going to be checked today and see if it was good enough to freeze. I am in your boat a bit Kat as they were meant to call 2 hours ago and so far now news!! I wish they would hurry up.

Rebecca, good for you Hun, hope you enjoyed your wine, you will be pregnant again before you know it so try and enjoy life if you can :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ladies I am now pupo with 2 embryos!! Really happy the Dr said they looked perfect. Fingers and toes crossed now!! 2 of our 5 had stopped developing and so we had 3 left. 2 were perfect for transferring and the third was going to be checked today and see if it was good enough to freeze. I am in your boat a bit Kat as they were meant to call 2 hours ago and so far now news!! I wish they would hurry up.
> 
> Rebecca, good for you Hun, hope you enjoyed your wine, you will be pregnant again before you know it so try and enjoy life if you can :hugs:


Congrats on being PUPO Mrs W:thumbup: FXed for you!

Yeah it's super annoying when they don't let you know:nope: Mine were Day 5 on Sunday I think so was hoping to get a letter Tuesday or maybe Wednesday (since they wouldn't send any letter before Monday). Until I hear from them, I'm going to go with the assumption in my case none were good enough to freeze - that way I can only be pleasantly surprised if they say otherwise:winkwink: Hope you do get your call soon though and they don't leave you hanging like the hospital is doing to me ATM!

AFM was at my narcissistic mother's house last night and she was on one of her super rare good behaviour days so no nasty remarks:haha: I'll be alone tonight and tomorrow night as DH is going to a concert tonight (seeing a band I hate anyway:haha:) and then has his company Christmas luncheon Friday night (spouses are never invited to company Christmas luncheons in this country).


----------



## Mrs W 11

Embie no 3 was not good enough to freeze so it's all down to 1 & 2 now!! Routing for them and making me the comfiest, healthiest home I can at the mo.

Kat hope you get better news about your remaining embies. Glad your mother was nicer. X


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> Embie no 3 was not good enough to freeze so it's all down to 1 & 2 now!! Routing for them and making me the comfiest, healthiest home I can at the mo.
> 
> Kat hope you get better news about your remaining embies. Glad your mother was nicer. X


Sorry about the news Mrs W but here's hoping the 2 from your ET are going to implant:thumbup:

Thanks:flower: Yeah it's always nice when that happens although it does make me wonder if it's because she has something bad in store for me in the near future:wacko: Oh the joys of having a narcissistic mother:dohh: The only annoying thing was she kept on trying to get DH to drop our househunting and move to the US in the very near future (she wants us to move there so I can get her back in since I'm an American citizen and she's not):nope: Luckily for Christmas it's the in-laws' turn to have us so will be going to my MIL and FIL's for Christmas which will be drama free, especially now that DH's older brother got a divorce from his snobby, selfish, drama-queen wife (I suspect she may be a narcissist as well as she reminds me so much of my own mother):happydance:


----------



## Psalm23v6

Congrats on being PUPO Mrs W! Wishing you all the best. 

Hope all the other PUPO ladies are doing well. Thinking of you all. 

Rebecca - you are in my prayers. Hope the wine was good! 

TTC - still anxiously waiting for your scan? Any symptoms? I am just driving myself crazy counting down to December 16th for the next scan. I hear that after 8 weeks they do the scan abdominally. How far will you be at your scan? Still 7 weeks or so?


----------



## tiffttc

Ladies its official Iam now PUPO with two embryos the dr said that they were starting to turn into blasts the sides were already forming into blasts so Iam really hopeful that stick around and for the other 4 she said that they weren't dividing as quick as they should have so she said she will grow them on till tomorrow and see but more then likely they will stop growing so Iam in the same boat as you mrs w when is your test date mine is the 15th 

Kat- I really hope you get your letter soon and your mum was nicer to you your test date is coming soon are you going to test earlier


----------



## KatO79

tiffttc said:


> Ladies its official Iam now PUPO with two embryos the dr said that they were starting to turn into blasts the sides were already forming into blasts so Iam really hopeful that stick around and for the other 4 she said that they weren't dividing as quick as they should have so she said she will grow them on till tomorrow and see but more then likely they will stop growing so Iam in the same boat as you mrs w when is your test date mine is the 15th
> 
> Kat- I really hope you get your letter soon and your mum was nicer to you your test date is coming soon are you going to test earlier


Congrats on being PUPO:flower:

Nah don't think I'll bother. Maybe if I had a fresh FRER lying around but I don't (I have to order them from the UK since we don't have them in Denmark), just 2 that are 2 months too old to use so no point in using them. Just going to take things easy and see what happens. Hoping for the best, mentally preparing for the worst as they say :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrs W - woohoo congrats on making 2 beautiful embies! Rest up and enjoy the relaxation.

Kat - I hope they call soon. I swear sometimes I feel like they don't realize how emotional this entire process is.

Psalm - I will be exactly 7 weeks at the scan. I cant wait to have an abdominal scan....I hate that dildo stick LOL. How many weeks will you be at your next scan? I have fleeting symptoms, really....except that my boobs hurt so much and they are huge!!!! LOL...other than that, the fatigue hits once in a while but I am ALWAYS hungry! Thankfully, I only had nausea a couple times in the beginning and I have figured out that if I keep eating I don't feel sick.

Tiff - woohoo so happy for you hun!


----------



## KatO79

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kat - I hope they call soon. I swear sometimes I feel like they don't realize how emotional this entire process is.


They don't call, _they send a letter_:nope: Still no letter today. I'm thinking DH heard wrong and they said they'll send a letter if any were good to freeze which probably means none of them were, hence why no letter:shrug:

Hopefully I'll get my BFP from this IVF and it won't matter so much:winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Exactly, stay positive that this one will work...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tiff - my otd is fri 11th dec. weird mix of can't wait to find out and just want to be in my pupo bubble forever!! Congrats on being pupo hon!! Good luck x

Ttc - when I was pregnant with my dd I found I had to nibble on food constantly to stop me from feeling sick, it feels like forever but it soon passes. 

What are your due dates psalm and ttc?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes thanks for the tip that is helping. My nausea comes and goes but more so when my stomach is empty. My due date is July 28th.


----------



## Unlucky41

Congrats mrs w and tiff for being pupo. Can't wait to read about your results later! 

Had my interview yesterday and it went really well. I hope something positive comes out of 2015!


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks everyone 

Mrs w- Ya I no exactly how you feel its lovely to no so you can get it over with but I want to feel this good feeling of thinking I might be pregnant so on your test date will you be 9dp5dt 
I will be 12dp5dt when Iam supposed to test but the temptation might get the best of me you don't have long to wait 

Unlucky- July is no length away its a nice month to have a baby the weather is good I hope you get good news about your interview 

Kat-that's annoying you can't get frer in Denmark there everywhere Ireland sometimes the have a pack with two In it and when you buy one pack you get another free Iam tempted to buy it but Iam trying my best to hold off when is your test date


----------



## Psalm23v6

Tiff - congrats on being PUPO!! 

Unlucky - glad the interview went well. Will be thinking of you and hoping you get it. 

Mrs W - my due date is July 23 - so a real summer baby! Of course it will be about 115 degrees here in Dubai at that time so I am sure I will be loving it being pregnant at that time! 

TTC - sorry you have to wait so long for the scan and yes it sounds like it will be the transvaginal camera at least for the first scan. I am hoping that the abdominal scan can actually pick up my uterus since it's so backwards facing! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lovely summer due dates ladies, my dd was born in July!! 

Tiff my otd is basically 14 dpo so the same as a natural pregnancy where you would tes or af would come. I'm glad it's not a long wait, a week today and I think I'll know deep down by then without testing as I've been pregnant before.


----------



## KatO79

*Unlucky*: Good luck with that interview, hope you get the job:flower:

*Psalm and ttc:* July sounds like a pretty good month:thumbup: My DH is a July baby himself, July 29th:winkwink: Although in his family July is a bit of a bad month to be born since that's when the vast majority of his family are away on summer vacation so he always either has to have his party sometime during August or on occasion he drops it entirely. 



tiffttc said:


> Kat-that's annoying you can't get frer in Denmark there everywhere Ireland sometimes the have a pack with two In it and when you buy one pack you get another free Iam tempted to buy it but Iam trying my best to hold off when is your test date

Yeah it's odd:shrug: I sometimes jokingly tell DH that Denmark is a 3rd world country because of all the things you can't get here that you can get e.g. in the US, UK and Ireland:haha:

If you're going to test you may need to do it later on as the test may pick up the trigger and give you a false positive. My clinic at the hospital told me that if I wanted to do a HPT, to do it the morning of my blood test. But I don't think I'll bother as I said:shrug: You could also test the trigger out, that way you'll know that the 2nd line after means you're pregnant.

It's December 10th:flower: Already feeling a bit nervous:wacko:


----------



## tiffttc

Mrs w- oh right your dr does it differently to mine so I could test the day after you if I wanted ooh that's interesting to no lol and I think you will have a feeling because my last failed cycle I knew I wasn't pregnant I could just tell as I've been pregnant before aswell but let's hope good news will come in threes starting with Kat then you then me fingers and toes crossed lol 

Kat- you have really good will power to last to the day I haven't bought any hpt yet and the earlyest I would do it would be like a day or two before my test date and your right about the trigger that happened to me my last cycle and I thought I was pregnant but it turned out to be the trigger so I think best to wait as close to your test date as possible


----------



## ttcbaby117

Psalm - Well my uterus is retroverted also so I am sure they will have the same issues with me. I am counting down the day....I just cant wait. Who thought the tww was bad...it seems this is just a continuation of the TWW. I never thought past a BFP so this is all new to me.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kat - Yeah I like July for a birth month. Since we live on an island it is a great time to do boating and beaching so I predict many bday parties will be held in this manner. Funny thing is I have the same exact due date my BFF had a few years ago when she gave birth. Crazy how things work out huh?


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh gals I think I will hold on to this nickname a lot longer! 

My current boss found out that they are interviewing more people hence I think I didn't get the job. There is definitely politics involved because at the interview they said we were the only people applying for the role and the next steps is getting approval. 

The next day they emailed us saying they is another candidate they have to look at. If the other candidate is a full time staff they would definately go with her. For us we are using our current job share arrangement to apply for a full time role. 

This company is definately not mothers friendly need to leave one day!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sorry unlucky. That sucks


----------



## KatO79

*tiff:* Yeah I feel like I can just as well wait until test day and see what the blood test says. Preparing myself in case it's a BFN, just in case.

*ttc:* Sounds good :) Nice that your families don't disappear for vacations by that time. Always felt bad for DH that they do that to him :(

*Unlucky:* So sorry, can't you apply for a new job at a more family friendly company? That's what I'd do in your case. But I can see why you might want to wait until your FET and hopefully first get through the pregnancy before applying elsewhere.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies,

Kat - when are you due to test? Must be soon, how are you feeling?

Other ladies in the tww - tiff (anyone else??) how are you doing? I am struggling, its so hard not to try and analyse everything and wonder whats going on in there. Ugh!!

Unlucky sorry to hear that, you never know, maybe it isn't a full time candidate, hope you do get the job. 

I have an august birthday and I love having a summer birthday. Never had to go to school on my birthday, often as a child we were on holiday or able to go on nice treats. I guess sometimes people go on holiday but it wouldn't bother me as an adult, as long as I spend the day with my dh and dd then its a special day, I don't usually see anyone else anyway! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh that is wonderful! My due date is July 28th so I will be having a summer baby. I think it is going to be grand to have him/her away from school and maybe we could do fun things like travel as a birthday gift.


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> Kat - when are you due to test? Must be soon, how are you feeling?

I hear you on the overanalysing! Although I can just keep reminding myself I'm on Crinone 8% Gel and that's what's causing anything I may be feeling :haha:

I'm going in for my beta on the 10th (so Thursday), early in the morning (have to be at the blood testing area between 7:30-9:00 AM) and get my result early afternoon (have to call the nurses between 1:00-1:30 PM).

I'm actually starting to feel a bit more negative and don't think this round of IVF worked, don't ask me why, it's a total hunch:nope: I think the only thing keeping AF away is the Crinone gel at this point. Hopefully I'm wrong, will know for sure on Thursday when I go in for my beta:shrug:

Been having a generally bad couple of days. Yesterday was the birthday of the wife of my narcissistic brother and I wrote her a birthday greeting on her FB timeline (she has 3 birthday greetings total on her FB timeline, mine was the 1st one she received). She neither liked or commented it (although she liked and commented one of the other's greetings) but liked my most recent post instead. So almost the same wall of silence that my brother gave me on his birthday.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey Kat, I know what you mean, sometimes we do just have a hunch about things. Often we are right but I have often seen people totally shocked and getting a bfp when they were certain it hadn't worked so you never know. Wishing you heaps of luck for Thursday.


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks girls just waiting for a yes or not but so sick of doing the junior work when I have been with the company for 9 years! 

Good luck pupo ladies will be checking in to hear your results. Kat I tested after I had my blood test but before the phone rang. If it was negative I would have left it to voice message! I couldn't test before because if it was negative I wouldn't bother with the traffic and line up to get the blood test. Bit of a rebel eh


----------



## rebecca822

Kat- good luck on Thursday!!

Mrs W- when will you be testing?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Otd is Friday so I'll poas that morning at home I think. I am meant to have a beta but I really don't want to go to London just for that... It's a whole day trip and doesn't change the outcome! No where near me does it. 

How are you Rebecca? X


----------



## KatO79

*Mrs W:* Yeah I've heard and seen others that believed it would be negative and it ended up being positive. I'm also clinging a bit to those stories:winkwink: One can always hope I'll be one of them. I just wish it was over and done with, you know?



Unlucky41 said:


> Good luck pupo ladies will be checking in to hear your results. Kat I tested after I had my blood test but before the phone rang. If it was negative I would have left it to voice message! I couldn't test before because if it was negative I wouldn't bother with the traffic and line up to get the blood test. Bit of a rebel eh


Hmmm the problem is that I have to actively call the nurses myself for the result in the afternoon so can't do what you did:nope: Don't have any FRERs lying around anyway, only 2 that are 2 months over their use by date:shrug:


----------



## tiffttc

Hey ladies I haven't been in this in a few days I thought the day's might go faster if I didn't come on for a few days that totally didn't work lol Iam now 5dp 5dt or 10po I wish these days would hurry up!! 

Mrs w- o God I no I have been over analysing every little cramp or twinge I have been having a little bit of crampy pains but Iam not getting as many as I did with my last failed cycle so Iam taking that as a good sign I also got one sharp dart in my lower stomach last nite it lasted only a second and hasn't happened since did any body else experience that I think I might be going crazy I would really love to test but I didn't buy any frer so I have none around if I did I would prob have used it I can be a poasa lol so I was wondering how are you finding your ttw with having a child already at home like my son wants me to lift him alot and I can't it's kinda annoying and Iam all the time picking up after him ect like normal mom stuff 

Kat- your only two days away your nearly there can you get other pregancy test in your country because it's only two days away I think it would come up on any test at this stage but I totally understand why you want to wait I kinda feel the same I'd love to do a test just to no the outcome but then again I don't want to see a negative I think it would break my heart again best of luck for Thursday


----------



## KatO79

tiffttc said:


> Kat- your only two days away your nearly there can you get other pregancy test in your country because it's only two days away I think it would come up on any test at this stage but I totally understand why you want to wait I kinda feel the same I'd love to do a test just to no the outcome but then again I don't want to see a negative I think it would break my heart again best of luck for Thursday


I could but don't think I'll bother. Plus the best ones you can get here that are decently priced are kinda hard to get a hold of:wacko: I don't think I can handle seeing a negative and would almost prefer to just find out on Thursday.

Although I can feel my in-laws are super interested in knowing the result. We saw them Sunday afternoon for lunch and they were being super positive: "Well a 40% chance for you being pregnant are pretty good odds!" Ugghh, if it's negative on Thursday, maybe they'll curb the super positive attitude a bit :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tiff - I have been lifting a bit, I have no choice. I have to lift dd on and off the toilet seat, into supermarket trolleys, onto chairs etc. I asked the hospital and my last one and they said the only reason you are told not to lift in early pregnancy is because the hormones make all your muscles relax and it's much easier and more likely to injure yourself or pull a muscle. It wouldn't affect the pregnancy, so if you need to lift your son do, just keep it to a minimum and take care.

I'm not going to have a blood test, the nearest place to me for private betas with same day results is well over an hour away so am just going to poas at home. 

I'm finding the tww really tough, finding it hard to think about anything else.


----------



## tiffttc

Oh really my clinic never told me that it's very hard not to lift them but I wasn't doing it because I thought it would effect my chances of getting pregnant it's good to know it won't I miss lifting him for our cuddles lol but I still will be a bit weary because he's very heavy are you going to test early Iam really trying hard not to I think I will Saturday as I'll be 9dp 5dt then and the pregnancy hormone will definitely be strong enough to detect so Iam going to wait till Friday to buy my frer because if I buy it any sooner I will end up doing it lol Iam a bit of a poasa addict when I start lol my boobs are really sore and I feel like they have grown a cup size but I have to blame the crinone I can't wait to hear you and Kat results it might give me some hope lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

Fxed for all of you! I am stalking until I see everyone get their BFPs....Sending you all sticky vibes!


----------



## Psalm23v6

I echo TTC and wishing all those ladies testing soon all the best of luck!! 

TTC - when is your scan? It must be soon right?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies!! Not testing early, otd is Friday (9dp5dt). I'm not feeling very positive today though, it's one of those days where you just want to cry. If it hasn't worked I just don't know what I'll do. Hubby says I must stay positive but the thought of letting him down breaks my heart. 

Hope everyone else feels better than me tonight xxx


----------



## KatO79

Not feeling much better than you Mrs W seeing as how my blood test is tomorrow morning:nope: I've all but convinced myself it'll be a BFN. That way I can only confirm my suspicion or get a big surprise:winkwink: Might help prevent a break down that way as well and make it easier to call the nurses later in the afternoon tomorrow.

Although if my suspicions are confirmed, I'm gonna hate giving DH the call :( Never mind my in-laws and now DH's little brother and his girlfriend will want to know since they all know we've been through IVF #1:dohh:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wishing you heaps of luck Kat, I hope you do get a big surprise bfp xx


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Mrs W:hugs: 

Just got back from taking the blood test so now have to wait until 1:00 PM to call them so 3 hours and some 20 minutes to wait:wacko:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck x


----------



## KatO79

So it's bad news guys - my HCG is around 34 and she says it's definitely a chemical but wants me to come in on Monday for another HCG test, so devastated right now:cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm so sorry to read this Kat :hugs: she can't say it's definitely a chemical though. How many dpo are you? 

It's such a heartbreaking journey but take comfort that you did get pregnant. It bodes well for future pregnancies xx


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> I'm so sorry to read this Kat :hugs: she can't say it's definitely a chemical though. How many dpo are you?
> 
> It's such a heartbreaking journey but take comfort that you did get pregnant. It bodes well for future pregnancies xx


Yes she could seeing as how it's around 14dp2dt so about 16 dpo:cry:

I hope you're right. I highly suspect I had a chemical last year in April which makes me afraid something may be wrong with me:nope:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Are going to cycle again in the new year? Be kind to yourself now and enjoy Christmas with your dh, January will be here before you know it and if that's your plan you can move forwards xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

As for me.... Testing in the morning and just feeling petrified. As we all know this means everything and we don't have any frosties, or money for another cycle. I thought I would just 'know' if it had worked and truthfully I'm not sure. Only another 15 hours and I will know for sure. Very nervous.


----------



## KatO79

Mrs W 11 said:


> Are going to cycle again in the new year? Be kind to yourself now and enjoy Christmas with your dh, January will be here before you know it and if that's your plan you can move forwards xx


Yep, doing IVF #2 in January, DH and I have already said we would if IVF #1 didn't work out. It'll be short protocol though instead to try and get a few more eggs seeing as how I only had 3 this time. Hope we get some good quality ones among them.

Thanks Mrs W, I'll try:flower:


----------



## tiffttc

Kat- Iam so sorry Hun i defiantly feel your pain but you can try again as Mrs w said try and enjoy Xmas have a glass or two of wine and relax I do think the shirt protocol would be good change for you and if I were you I would try get them to do a day5 transfer next time as I've read they have a better success rate because at day2 the embryo would still be in your tube travelling down down to your uterus were as a day5 the embryo would be in your uterus and it would be getting ready to implant so mayb ivf #1 can be put down to experience I really hope with the new year brings new things and bfp for us all 

Afm- my otd is Tuesday but I cheated and done one this morning Iam 7dp5dt and it was a bfn Iam trying to tell myself it's to early and at least I no the trigger is gone out of my system so Iam going to wait till Saturday and test again as I'll be 9dp5dt or 14po then so something might come up but Iam kinda feeling disheartened 

Mrs w- how are you feeling nervous?? I can't wait to hear your results


----------



## KatO79

tiffttc said:


> Kat- Iam so sorry Hun i defiantly feel your pain but you can try again as Mrs w said try and enjoy Xmas have a glass or two of wine and relax I do think the shirt protocol would be good change for you and if I were you I would try get them to do a day5 transfer next time as I've read they have a better success rate because at day2 the embryo would still be in your tube travelling down down to your uterus were as a day5 the embryo would be in your uterus and it would be getting ready to implant so mayb ivf #1 can be put down to experience I really hope with the new year brings new things and bfp for us all
> 
> Afm- my otd is Tuesday but I cheated and done one this morning Iam 7dp5dt and it was a bfn Iam trying to tell myself it's to early and at least I no the trigger is gone out of my system so Iam going to wait till Saturday and test again as I'll be 9dp5dt or 14po then so something might come up but Iam kinda feeling disheartened
> 
> Mrs w- how are you feeling nervous?? I can't wait to hear your results


I've been thinking of that although they do claim they have the best results with Day 2 embryos. I can always suggest it and see what they say but I'm sure they'll do what they feel is best and gives me the best chances:shrug: The REs seem very capable and experienced.

I hope your IVF gives a much better result than mine! Don't give up yet.


----------



## tiffttc

Kat- Ya I do think your re will do what's best for you I hope you get a much better result nxt time did they say anything about the other two embryos were they good enough to freeze and Ya I hope it was just to early yet and they were late implanters my embryologist told me my two enbryos slowed down a bit as they should had been blasts on day5 but they were just turning into blasts she reckoned they were 10hrs behind but she wasn't worried about them stopping growing as she said there history was really good so maybe they were a bit slower implanting (I have to keep telling myself this)


----------



## Unlucky41

Kat so sorry about your news. Really hope you can enjoy Christmas and we can get our bfp next year. 

Very encouraging to have an experienced RE. My first one was very young and green.

Are you going to have an appointment with your RE to discuss what to do next cycle before Christmas?


----------



## Psalm23v6

Kat - sorry to hear your news. I hope that your second blood test gives you some comfort one way or another. This is such a difficult process to go through so please be kind to yourself as the other ladies have said. I am glad you will start again in January and hope the short protocol is better for you. :hugs:

Tiff - I would wait another couple of days before testing again as you said. I got a very very faint BFP at 7dp5dt but a lot of ladies won't get it til later. Keeping everything crossed for you for a positive result. 

Mrs W. - thinking of you today and wishing you all the luck in the world for your BFP. 

TTC - good luck at your scan today! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## KatO79

Unlucky41 said:


> Kat so sorry about your news. Really hope you can enjoy Christmas and we can get our bfp next year.
> 
> Very encouraging to have an experienced RE. My first one was very young and green.
> 
> Are you going to have an appointment with your RE to discuss what to do next cycle before Christmas?


Nope there's no need. She already said we'll be doing short protocol next time if IVF #1 didn't work out to hopefully get more eggs. The only thing I'll be doing is getting that blood test Monday so they know my numbers are going down. 

I'm thinking without the Crinone, it's only a matter of time before I start bleeding:nope: It's probably what has been keeping this chemical going.

I did read a couple of places that a chemical is seen as a positive thing by many clinics and bodes really well for me getting pregnant with a healthy baby in the end via IVF.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Morning ladies,

Well I tested this morning and it was a bfp!! Can't believe it, feels so surreal!! I am finally pregnant!! X


----------



## tiffttc

Mrs W 11 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well I tested this morning and it was a bfp!! Can't believe it, feels so surreal!! I am finally pregnant!! X

Omg congrats I wonder how many is in there lol when is your scan Iam testing tomorrow morning I hope it's good luck for me to

Psalm- ya I telling myself It was to early I will tomorrow I'll be 9dp5dt then so I think something should show up (hopefully) how are you doing?? Have you any morning sickness x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you!! I need to book a scan for 2-3 weeks from now! Can't wait. 

Heaps of luck for tomorrow, hope it's another bfp!! X


----------



## Psalm23v6

Congrats Mrs W! So happy for you xoxo

Tiff - I have been quite lucky. I haven't actually been sick but am pretty nauseous most days. I was just at a friends birthday brunch and I kept having major bouts of sick feeling. The seafood smelled so strong as did the pasta covered with truffle. The hardest part is all the things you can't eat! Wishing you all the best for tomorrow! Xoxo


----------



## KatO79

Congrats Mrs W:flower:

AFM I've started cramping today :( I may not be very active on this thread for a few days although I'll be 100% sure to check in on Tuesday to see your results tiff. I'm happy for everyone's BFP but just feeling so raw and upset after finding out this is a CP so can't emotionally handle it right now :( Hope no one thinks ill of me for needing to take a breather from this thread. I think not having a child already makes reading about other people's pregnancies a bit harder on me. I may not be super active on this thread until we start again in January but don't know how many of you will be moving on by then to the pregnancy threads and may not be following this thread anymore. If anyone else will be starting again around January/February then maybe we can continue this thread? Otherwise everyone is free to follow my LTTTC journal if they want to since I update it whenever there's something to tell.


----------



## tiffttc

Psalms - that's exactly the way I felt when I was pregnant with my ds it might be a boy lol are u going to find out the sex of your baby??

Kat- of course no1 will think I'll of you I do agree with taking a breather from this thread you need time to heal to move on to your next cycle I felt the same way after I got a bfn in my last cycle I completely didn't come on this until I started again and I tink it helped me as I wasn't thinking about it as much I really hope your next cycle is it for but at least you no you got pregnant which is a really good thing 

Kat- can you please tell me all your sytoms as Iam not feeling very hopeful today


----------



## KatO79

tiffttc said:


> Kat- of course no1 will think I'll of you I do agree with taking a breather from this thread you need time to heal to move on to your next cycle I felt the same way after I got a bfn in my last cycle I completely didn't come on this until I started again and I tink it helped me as I wasn't thinking about it as much I really hope your next cycle is it for but at least you no you got pregnant which is a really good thing
> 
> Kat- can you please tell me all your sytoms as Iam not feeling very hopeful today

Thanks tiff:hugs: I don't remember exact days on which these things started though and I was on Crinone so bear in mind some if it may have been from that. I had some cramping shortly after the ET, like pretty light cramping and I had some "lightning crotch" (that's what people seem to call it) on occasion (which may have been a bad sign in my case but who knows:shrug:). I also went from someone who enjoys her chips and chocolate to totally avoiding them, complete aversion, and became almost a health nut:wacko: A very slight increase in appetite also. Had some breast pain but not much which may also have been a sign of something wrong since it never got worse but again it's hard to know:shrug: I have dodgy knees from 2 separate horseback riding accidents some years ago and my right knee (the worst one) started to hurt on a regulalr basis. Had a couple of nausea moments but they were shortly after I'd taken Crinone so could've been that. I also had some very slight stretching feeling at or just around my belly button and some very slight back pain.

But not having symptoms doesn't always mean anything, plenty of women are pregnant and first get symptoms a bit later on. FXed!


----------



## rebecca822

Congrats mrs W, such great news!!!!


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks Kat I kinda had cramps for a few days after et but they are gone for the last two/three days I aslo had really sore boobs but that seems to be gone now aswell oh I just don't no I remember when I was pregnant with my son I didn't have any systoms at all I was in complete shock when I found out I was pregnant but my whole pregnancy was that way it was a really easy one so Iam taking my systoms disappearing a good sign because when I got a bfn in July I had cramping everyday so this time feels different I hope it's a good sign 

Mrs w- what was your systoms??


----------



## Mrs W 11

It sounds good to me tiff. It's different for everyone but if you had no symptoms last time then it's a promising sign for you. 

I had major cramping 4-5dpt which then went away and I haven't cramped since really, just mild ones sometimes. Tuesday which was 6dpt I started to feel a bit odd, really tired, a bit shaky and weak when hungry and generally fatigued. Felt the same all day Wednesday, head felt so cloudy at work but wasn't sure if it was because the office was so hot as everyone else felt the same. Then last night I started feeling sick and have felt sick with a headache all day today and just so tired. My muscles ache, I just want to sleep. The symptoms do come and go though. Boobs are sore in the evenings but are ok in the mornings. 

Well good luck sweet, hope to see a bfp when I log on tomorrow morning. This is the hardest bit now, you are almost there. X


----------



## tiffttc

Mrs W 11 said:


> It sounds good to me tiff. It's different for everyone but if you had no symptoms last time then it's a promising sign for you.
> 
> I had major cramping 4-5dpt which then went away and I haven't cramped since really, just mild ones sometimes. Tuesday which was 6dpt I started to feel a bit odd, really tired, a bit shaky and weak when hungry and generally fatigued. Felt the same all day Wednesday, head felt so cloudy at work but wasn't sure if it was because the office was so hot as everyone else felt the same. Then last night I started feeling sick and have felt sick with a headache all day today and just so tired. My muscles ache, I just want to sleep. The symptoms do come and go though. Boobs are sore in the evenings but are ok in the mornings.
> 
> Well good luck sweet, hope to see a bfp when I log on tomorrow morning. This is the hardest bit now, you are almost there. X

Thanks Mrs w I really hope this is it for us as if it isn't I won't be able to try again for at least a year!! I think I will completely broken hearted if it's a bfn I think the worst part will be thinking I might not be able to give my son a sibling to play and bond with being an only child is probably very lonely and I really want this more for him more then myself I no Iam really lucky to have him as some people would love if they just had one child but Iam sure you can relate as you to already have a child Iam really nervous now


----------



## Unlucky41

Congrats Mrs w this is great news. What will be the age Difference between the two kids? 

Kat I will see you on the Jan/feb thread we will be cycling together once again. I hope 2016 is luckier for us!

Tiff all the best it is scary as the test date comes closer. Definately will be watching out for your news!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tiff just popped onto wish you luck!! 

Unlucky it will be 4 years! Twice what I ideally wanted but I'm grateful to get this far now. Plus my dd will start school soon after the baby coming all being well so I'll have one on one time for groups etc like I did with dd. 

Kat - totally understand why you need a break from bnb, I've had to do the same my self many time over the past few years. Look after yourself hun. We will be routing for you in January x


----------



## tiffttc

So girls I done the test this morning and it's a bfn again I've been so broken hearted all day I prob won't try again until end of the summer nxt year need some time to save again I really am so blessed to have my son if I didn't have him I don't no how id get through this every child is such a blessing from God I wish everyone the best of luck in all your journeys ttc or pregancy I also will be taking a break from Bnb until Iam cycling again thanks everyone for all your support xx


----------



## Psalm23v6

Tiff - so sorry to hear this. Take all the time you need. We are here for you if you need anything but appreciate that it can be so hard to be on these boards when you get bad news. Trust me, I have been there multiple times and know how heartbreaking this is. Sending you prayers. 

Kat - totally understand you taking a break from this thread and the boards. Wishing you all the best in your journey and praying that your next cycle is the lucky one.


----------



## Unlucky41

Tiff so sorry to hear this news. Take as much time away as needed. Enjoy time with your son and husband.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tiff I'm so sorry doll. Like psalm said I have been there and it's heartbreaking. Look after yourself and have a great Christmas and new year. In January when you are ready you can make a plan xx


----------



## rebecca822

Tiff so sorry to hear that that you didn't get your bfp. :(
Hugs


----------



## Jean40

So, how long does the HCG from a chemical pregnancy stay in your system? I started spotting yesterday, thought AF would be here today, but nothing. No chance of another pregnancy (OH in Europe), but I did a Dollar Tree cheepie and got a very slight positive result. I might have to call for another beta order and see what is going on. One of the RE's told me after my last beta (5.1) that it could take some time for it to go all the way to 0, but really, how long?


----------



## Psalm23v6

Jean - I don't have any experience of this personally but I have seen some people on here have it take a good few weeks. It's so cruel after everything you have been through. If you want some reassurance it might be wise to go back to your RE. Wishing you all the best. xoxo


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jean - With my chemical earlier this year, it took about 10 days for my AF to come after I stopped all meds. I hope that helps.

Kat - I am so sorry hun! I do hope the new year is better to you!

Psalm - I am also having nausea but not throwing up. I don't mind though! LOL

Mrs W - Congrats hun! So over the moon for you! Will you be doing a Beta?

Tiff - sorry hun! A negative is always hard! Take all the time you need we will be here when you are ready!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ttc - no there aren't any clinics near me that will do betas so my clinic said a hpt was fine. Shame but one less thing for me to analyse I guess!! Scan in 2 weeks time. 

How are you feeling? X


----------



## ttcbaby117

I think you are better off Mrs W. I found those betas very very stressful! Enjoy being pregnant Hun. That is best thing I can say. I'm doing well thanks for asking. I have my 8 week scan on Friday. I'm excited to see my lil bub again!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Mrs W - it's so hard to wait in between these scans! I think these early weeks are so difficult because you don't know what's going on. Best of luck for your scan in a couple of weeks - it will probably be on the same day as our last with the IVF clinic. 

TTC - good luck for the scan today! Hope all is well with your little one and that you get to hear a really strong heartbeat. 

Hi to everyone! Hope you're well and enjoying this last week before Christmas.

AFM - we went for our scan on Wednesday (at 8w5days) and everything was great. Baby measured a couple of days behind but nothing to be concerned about and the heartbeat was super strong - 177 bpm! A couple of websites I have looked up say that the highest it usually is around 8 weeks is 172! Also, just for fun I looked up my Chinese gender predictor and it said the prediction is a girl!! The fast heartbeat would support that too. I guess we will find out soon enough. Also had another dose of intralipids on Wednesday and was told I could keep having them right up to 20 weeks! Next scan is 30th December and then first appointment with OB is 31st. This is all so overwhelming!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Psalm - That is wonderful news! Congrats. Yes we go in today, I do hope my babies heart beat is strong. I have another dose of my intralipids next week Tuesday. My dr also said the same thing, that maybe it is just best to keep doing it till around 4 months or to have the test again to see where my NK cells are at! I think I will juts continue to do it because that damn test was so expensive! LOL.


----------



## rebecca822

Psalm I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Unlucky41

Psalms Congrats! Amazing experience eh. 

Btw I got the job start in the new year yeah!


----------



## Psalm23v6

Congrats Unlucky!! You deserve it. Hope it's everything you want it to be and you can also start the new year with a new focus on getting your baby! Got everything crossed for you. 

TTC and Rebecca - thank you so much!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Unlucky- congrats on the new job!

My scan went well. Heart rate is great at 140. I am just under 8 weeks so the de thinks by next week it will be around 150-160. I'm so happy. Next scan Jan 5


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks ladies! 

Congrats TTC I really hope I get my bfp early February. I don't think I will even start my new job my then Hehe


----------



## ttcbaby117

Unlucky I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------

